# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  KLOMIFEN-vaša iskustva!

## ZJENA

Curke bila sam prošli mjesec na Klomifenu (5 dana 2 tablete). Doc mi je rekao da kako su dvije ins. bile neuspješne da ćemo se malo "poigrati" s Klomifenom. Iako pravih razloga za uzimanje Klomifena i nije bilo dogovorno smo udlučili "ajmo probati"! Šta me u stvari zanima: ciklus mi je trajao neobično dugo čak 33 dana, inače 27-28 dana. Tri dana (31-33) imala sam blagi smeđkasti iscjedak koji je postajao svaki dan tamniji i intenzivniji..... Da li ste imale slična iskustva?

----------


## Jelka

Meni je ovo bio prvi ciklus s Klomifenima i još nije završio pa ne znam ti reći. 

A kod kojeg si ti doktora? I koji vam je sad ratni plan?

----------


## Mirta30

Ja sam bila dva ciklusa na Klomifenima. Prvi ništa, a u drugom ciklusu smo stvorili bebicu.
Sretno :D

----------


## ZJENA

Mirta koji je bio tvoj razlog uzimanja Klomifena? Naime moja je prija imala problema sa skraćenim ciklusima i niskim progesteronom, nakon druge ture Klomifena dobila je blizance. Jelka, inseminacije radim u Splitu, a prema planu IVF u 11 mj. kod Lučija na VV. Za mene i MM kažu da smo  OK, ma vidi vraga, a tri godine ne mogu zatrudnjeti! Zato nismo mi OK, nego oni neznaju u čemu je problem!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------

Zjena tako slično i nama kažu(bez obzira na povišen prl. i pcos,kao da se to sredit)pa ništa.
Što se tiće klomifena uzimala sam ga 4 puta pred inseminacije ,mislim da sam imala otprilike 3-5 folikula što mislim da je ok.Kad bi došlo vrijeme ovulacije jako me trbuh bolio,bila bi sva natećena.....Sad ga već duže vrijeme nisam uzimala.Želim ti puno sreće i jednog  :Saint:  !!!

----------


## Mirta30

> Mirta koji je bio tvoj razlog uzimanja Klomifena? Naime moja je prija imala problema sa skraćenim ciklusima i niskim progesteronom, nakon druge ture Klomifena dobila je blizance. Jelka, inseminacije radim u Splitu, a prema planu IVF u 11 mj. kod Lučija na VV. Za mene i MM kažu da smo  OK, ma vidi vraga, a tri godine ne mogu zatrudnjeti! Zato nismo mi OK, nego oni neznaju u čemu je problem!


PCOS - neredoviti ciklusi od 28-68 dana. MM je OK.

----------


## MELICA SNELICA

JA SAM UPRAVO REAGIRALA NA PRVU KURU KLOMIFENA I OSTALA TRUDNA. NAVODNO OD KLOMIFENA VRLO ČESTO SE MOGU DOBITI DVOJKE, IMA LI TKO TAKVA ISKUSTVA I U KOJEM POSTOTKU SE TO DOGAĐA. NAIME JOŠ MI JE PRERANO NA UZV. ( 5 TJEDAN).  :Love:

----------


## andiko

melica, čestitam od srca  :D

----------


## Garfy

> Curke bila sam prošli mjesec na Klomifenu (5 dana 2 tablete). Doc mi je rekao da kako su dvije ins. bile neuspješne da ćemo se malo "poigrati" s Klomifenom. Iako pravih razloga za uzimanje Klomifena i nije bilo dogovorno smo udlučili "ajmo probati"! Šta me u stvari zanima: ciklus mi je trajao neobično dugo čak 33 dana, inače 27-28 dana. Tri dana (31-33) imala sam blagi smeđkasti iscjedak koji je postajao svaki dan tamniji i intenzivniji..... Da li ste imale slična iskustva?


Ja sam ga uzimala 3 mjeseca i ciklusi su bili u redu. Ima žena kojima on produljuje cikluse. Da li si imala folikula u ciklusu s klomifenima? 
Šta se tiče smeđkastog iscjetka ne bi bilo loše provjeriti progesteron?

----------


## fjora

Garfy, uzmi u obzir da je žena ovo pisala prije više od godinu dana, a netko je obnovio temu.

----------


## silvija

Melica cestitam ti :D , ja nisam bila takve srece ali ne predajemo se mi lako. 
Sada jedno pitanje zna li ko gdje u Zadru ima kupiti menopur i koliko 
kosta? Hvala cure unaprijed
(vidim da imamo nove smailice bas su fora   :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock:   :Razz:   :D   :Laughing:   8)  :/  :?   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Embarassed:   :Mad:  )

----------


## MELICA SNELICA

silvija,neznam o čemu je riječ,nikad čula.no,moja priča ti je jako neobična naime,cjeli život imam PCOS i uvjek neredovne cikluse.kada sam odlučila da MM  ja želimo bebu,otišla prvom giniću koji mi je ODMAH dao klomifen i odmah se i uhvatilo.a svugdje čitam da ginići nedaju dok ne prodje god.prirodnog pokušavanja,a ovaj meni uvalio odmah klomifen .i što ako sad bude višeplodna trudnoća,ajme

----------


## Garfy

> Garfy, uzmi u obzir da je žena ovo pisala prije više od godinu dana, a netko je obnovio temu.


A joj. nisam uopće vidila godinu.   :Embarassed:

----------


## silvija

Vidis Meli kod mene ti je toalno obratno nego tebi. Meni menstruacije uvijek tocne skoro u minut, sve super prohodno (bila na laparoskopiji) MM isto normozospermija sve super a opet ne ide i to tako vec 4god. Sada cekam za par dana jeli mi iseminacija uspila ako nije (a imam osjecaj da nije) idemo opet sa klomifen+menopur+stoperica i tako dok ne stigne jedan mali  :Saint:

----------


## silvija

Zaboravila sam te pitati koliko si imala folikula posli klomifena, ja sam ih uvijek imala po 1 na svakom?

----------


## MELICA SNELICA

Bok Silvi!svaka čast za toliku snagu!ma kakvi folikuli,niš ja nisam pratila,samo je ginić rekao da sam jako dobro reagirala na klomifen.Očito!smo mene je pucala panika jer je to neka jaka"droga"čim je dosta popiti 10 tableta u 5 dana.i što je konačna dijagnoza kod tebe,kako ta medicina može klonirati a nemože pomoći oplodnju!!!užas!PUSA

----------


## silvija

Bog Melica
Koliko si trudna? Ajde ako i budu blizici neces se vise morati sekirati za drugi put (sala). Kod nas ti je dijagnoza sterilitet primarius (ja mislim  da se tako pise).Ma klomifen ti i nije bas nesto jako, procitala sam da neke zene uopce nisu reagirale na njega. Ne sekiraj se koliko ih je da je samo da je sve u redu.Ja sam sad isto imala 2 i volila bi da su mi se oba dva ulovila nego da nema nijednog. Sretno, obavjesti me kad budes znala . A sad opusti se i uzivaj sad je tvoje vrijeme.

----------


## tanjama

zanima me kada se gin odluci za klomifen!Naime mi pokusavamo 9 mjeseci, ali jos nista!Prije 2 mjeseca stavljala sam utrice, ali nazalost nista, tako da ovaj mjesec 12dc moram na folikulometriju!Kada je trenutak za klomifen?

----------


## luce st

To sve ovisi o dr. Ja sam nakon 1. godine bezuspješnog pokušavanja došla kod jedne dr. sa željom da mi radi folikulometriju, odnosno da mi utvrdi da li imam normalne ovulacije. One me pregledala i rekla da nevidi ništa i da nemam ovulaciju i odmah dala klomifene - kao - oni će sve to riješiti. Ustvari radilo se o tome da se njoj nije radila folikulometrija jer je imala gužvu, da su meni u to vrijeme bili kratki ciklusi i da mi je ovulacija vjerojatno bila dan dva prije tog famoznog ultrazvuka. Istoj toj dr. nije palo na pamet da me pošalje na testiranje hormona, nego sam to sama učinila i promjenila dr. Klomifeni su lijekovi koje sam najteže podnosila (napuhanost, bolovi u trbuhu, nervoza, razdražljivost) i koje doktori daju jer su najbrže i naj jeftinije riješenje. Uzimanje klomifena mora obavezno biti pračeno sa folikulometrijom -  što dosta doktora ne radi. Tako da mali oprez pri biranju dr. ne škodi ....

----------


## karla

Cure, oživljavam stari topic..

Danas sam dobila nalaze hormona, koji upućuju koliko ja kužim stvari, na PCO.

Htjela bih sljedeći mjesec probati s klomifenom, pa me zanima da li klomifen pomaže kod pco (estradiol mi je ok), naravno pod uvjetom da sve drugo štima!

----------


## ina33

Klomifen ti pomaže da imaš ovulaciju, znači mislim da pomaže u PCO-u  :Smile: . Sretno!

----------


## Lidali

A da o tome pospikaš sa svojim dokom?  :Wink:

----------


## karla

Hvala cure,

ma ja sam samo nestrpljiva (znate kako je   :Razz:  ), naručena sam kod doc-a tek 19.-og, a onda ću ga udaviti sa 10000 pitanja.

Hvala za sad, nadam se da će taj čudesni klomifen učiniti svoje!

pusa svima!

----------


## anchi

Kod mene je klomifen učinio svoje! Nakon prvog ciklusa- došao Vedran. Dijagnoza :Razz: COS! Sretno!!!  :Wink:

----------


## karla

Sad malo čitam, pa me ulovio strah..

od nalaza za doca imam samo svoje hormone, papu i nalaz spermiograma, a htjela bi već slijedeći mjesec na klomifen.

Jel prije klomifena nužno ići utvrditi prohodnost jajnika?

Ja na to stvarno ne bi htjela ići!!

----------


## ina33

Ako su ti jajovodi neprohodni, bojim se da nema koristi od klomifena. Ali, tko kaže da su neprohodni   :Smile: . Ovdje ćeš naći svakakvih feedbackova - i da su ginići na tome inzistirali i da nisu. By the book bi bilo da se to mora prvo odraditi. Ali, vjerojatno ovisi o puno subjektivnih faktora (žurba, godine itd.) pa su neki to i preskočili.

----------


## ina33

Ili ako ti je dr. ustanovio neki drugi jednoznačni razlog neplodnosti (npr. PCOS).

----------


## karla

Da, imam PCOS i nemam ovulacije, gin. mi je rekla da će me odmah staviti na klomifen, al sad mi je zbrisala na porodiljni i sad sam "razmještena" kod drugog doc-a kod kojeg još nikad nisam bila, pa ne znam kako će reagirati.

Ali ako kažeš da nije nužno, super! 

Hvala puno na odgovoru!  :Love:  

I btw, najljepše čestitke svim novim (i starim) trudnicama!   :Heart:

----------


## kikic

Karla kakve su ti vrijednosti LH i FSH?

----------


## karla

Baš sam prije par dana dobila nalaze, 4. d.c.:

Estradiol 141 (20-240)
LH 8 (1- 8
FSH 6 (2-10)

Druge hormone ovaj mjesec nisam vadila, ali su mi inaće svi bili ok.

Koliko mi se čini fsh i lh bi trebali biti obrnutih vrijednosti da bi došlo do ovulacije :/

----------


## karla

cure, kako vam se čine moji nalazi, jel bi moglo biti O ovaj mjesec ?  :?

----------


## bubimira

Molim vas curke, trebala bi info za nekog meni jako dragog a tko ne posta ovdje.

Možete li mi reći na kojem pincipu djeluje klomifen? Pretpostavljam da je to neka hormonska terapija. ima li kakvih nuspojava?

Da li je moguće da doc propiše ovu terapiju ako je ženski nalaz ok a muški -smanjen broj spermija u ejakulatu?

----------


## Mirta30

STIMULATOR OVULACIJE
KVALITATIVNI I KVANTITATIVNI SASTAV

Jedna tableta sadržava 50 mg klomifen-citrata.
Pomoćne tvari: laktoza, saharoza, boja E172.
PAKOVANJE



Klomifen tablete se primjenjuju:
- za indukciju ovulacije kod anovulacijske i oligoovulacijske neplodnosti u žena (uključujući in vitro fertilizaciju),
- kod disfunkcije žutog tijela,
- kao test ovulacije,
- u liječenju neplodnosti muškaraca s oligospermijom, te u dijagnostici abnormalnosti osovine hipotalamus-hipofiza-gonade u muškaraca.

Liječenje klomifenom može biti uspješno samo ako je žena sposobna za ovulaciju, ako ima normalnu jetrenu funkciju i normalno lučenje estrogena (vaginalni bris, biopsija endometrija, procjena estrogena u serumu i u urinu, krvarenje kao reakcija na liječenje progesteronom), te ako je njezin partner plodan. Niže razine endogenog estrogena, mada nepoželjne, ne sprječavaju uspješno liječenje. Liječenje je bezuspješno kod primarne pituitarne ili ovarijalne disfunkcije. Liječenje klomifenom nije zamjensko liječenje za ostale poremećaje čija je posljedica ovulacijska disfunkcija, kao što su na primjer bolesti štitnjače ili nadbubrežne žlijezde.
KONTRAINDIKACIJE

Klomifen tablete ne smiju se primijeniti u slučaju kad postoji:
- preosjetljivost na klomifen-citrat ili na neki od pomoćnih sastojaka lijeka;
- trudnoća;
- bolest jetre ili oštećenje jetrene funkcije u anamnezi;
- cista jajnika (osim ako se radi o sindromu policističnih jajnika);
- vaginalno krvarenje nerazjašnjene etiologije;
- poremećaj funkcije štitne ili nadbubrežne žlijezde, prisutna organska intrakranijalna   
  lezija;
- karcinom endometrija;
- aktivni tromboflebitis;
- mentalna depresija.
MJERE OPREZA

Prije početka liječenja Klomifen tabletama valja načiniti detaljnu pretragu zdjeličnih organa, a tijekom liječenja te između dva terapijska ciklusa, isključiti eventualno povećanje  jajnika, razvoj ciste jajnika ili postojanje trudnoće.
Osobe koje uzimaju Klomifen tablete moraju obratiti pozornost na svaku pojavu boli u trbuhu ili zdjelici, porast tjelesne mase, osjećaj nelagode ili nadutosti u donjem dijelu trbuha. To mogu biti simptomi povećanja jajnika i mogućeg razvoja ciste jajnika, te u vrlo rijetkim slučajevima razvoja sindroma hiperstimulacije jajnika.
Ako dođe do povećanja jajnika, liječenje valja prekinuti i ponovo započeti tek kad se jajnici vrate na prijašnju veličinu i to manjom dozom od prethodne.
Bolesnice valja prije početka liječenja upozoriti na mogućnost pojave višestruke trudnoće.
Ako se tijekom liječenja Klomifen tabletama jave smetnje vida, terapiju valja odmah prekinuti i izvršiti okulistički pregled.
Svaku pojavu vaginalnog krvarenja za vrijeme terapije Klomifen tabletama, a koja je nerazjašnjene etiologije, valja istražiti da bi se isključilo eventualno postojanje neoplastične lezije.
INTERAKCIJE

Nisu poznate interakcije s drugim lijekovima.
POSEBNA UPOZORENJA
TRUDNOĆA

Klomifen tablete se ne smiju primijeniti u trudnoći.
DOJENJE

Nije poznato izlučuje li se klomifen u majčino mlijeko, međutim zna se da suprimira laktaciju.
UTJECAJ NA SPOSOBNOST UPRAVLJANJA VOZILIMA I STROJEVIMA

Potreban je oprez pri upravljanju vozilima i strojevima u osoba koje primjenjuju Klomifen tablete, zbog mogućih smetnji vida.

Poseban oprez potreban je u osoba s povećanom osjetljivošću na hipofizarne gonadotropine i bolesnica s policističnim jajnicima, u kojih je najčešće potrebno smanjiti dozu i skratiti duljinu primjene lijeka; u bolesnica s miomom maternice u kojih primjena Klomifen tableta može potencirati rast već prisutnog mioma; u bolesnica s dugotrajnom anovulacijom u kojih primjeni Klomifen tableta obavezno treba prethoditi biopsija endometrija, zbog povećane učestalosti patoloških promjena sluznice maternice; u bolesnica s endometriozom u kojih moguću korist primjene Klomifen tableta u liječenju neplodnosti valja procijeniti u odnosu na mogući rizik za pogoršanje tijeka endometrioze.
DOZIRANJE I NAČIN PRIMJENE
DOZIRANJE U SVRHU INDUKCIJE OVULACIJE

Uobičajena početna doza u liječenju neplodnosti u žena iznosi 50 mg klomifena (1 tableta) na dan tijekom 5 dana, počevši od 5. (petog) dana menstruacijskog ciklusa ili bilo kojeg dana, ako se radi o amenoreji. Maksimalna dnevna doza iznosi 200-250 mg klomifena.
U slučaju da nastupi ovulacija, ali ne i trudnoća, dozu u narednim ciklusima ne treba povećavati. Kod bolesnica koje će reagirati na terapiju klomifenom, ovulacija nastupa najčešće već u prvom ciklusu. Ovulacija obično nastupa  5-10  dana, u većini slučajeva 7 dana nakon posljednjeg dana liječenja. U rijetkim slučajevima ovulacija može nastupiti i 14 dana nakon posljednjeg dana liječenja. Za uspjeh liječenja važno je planirati koitus u očekivano vrijeme ovulacije.
U slučaju izostanka ovulacije, sljedeći ciklus započinje se dozom od 100 mg klomifena (2 tablete) na dan tijekom 5 dana. Svaki sljedeći ciklus valja započeti u razmaku od najmanje 30 dana od prethodnog, dozom za 50 mg većom od prethodne.
U slučaju izostanka ovulacije ne preporučuje se nastavak liječenja nakon trećeg ciklusa, zbog povećana rizika od nastanka nuspojava. U tom slučaju potrebno je ponovno razmotriti dijagnozu ili pokušati primjenu kombinirane terapije. U tu svrhu primjenjuje se kombinacija s humanim menopauzalnim gonadotropinom i/ili s humanim korionskim gonadotropinom.
Kod in vitro fertilizacije, klomifen se primjenjuje u dozi od 50-150 mg/dan tijekom 5 dana, počevši 3.-5. dana ciklusa. Uz klomifen se u tom slučaju primjenjuje i humani menopauzalni gonadotropinom i to počevši zadnjeg dana primjene klomifena ili odmah nakon završetka primjene klomifena.
DOZIRANJE U MUŠKARACA S OLIGOSPERMIJOM

U muškaraca s urednom funkcijom osovine hipofiza-hipotalamus-gonade te normalnom koncentracijom folikulostimulacijskog hormona u serumu, primjenjuje se 25 mg/dan tijekom 25 dana, nakon čega slijedi stanka od 5 dana. Ovaj ciklus može se ponavljati. Kod nekih bolesnika potrebno je dozu klomifena povećati na 50 mg/dan.
PREDOZIRANJE

U slučaju prekoračenja preporučene doze mogu se javiti mučnina, povraćanje, vazomotorno crvenilo, zamućenje vida, skotomi, povećanje jajnika s bolovima u zdjelici i donjem dijelu trbuha.
U slučaju pojave nekih od navedenih simptoma, treba prekinuti primjenu Klomifen tableta i obratiti se liječniku!
NUSPOJAVE

Pri preporučenom doziranju nuspojave su vrlo rijetke. Čini se da je njihova učestalost razmjerna primijenjenoj dozi i duljini trajanja liječenja. Uglavnom su reverzibilne prirode i iščezavaju ubrzo nakon ukidanja terapije.
Najčešće nuspojave su povećanje jajnika, valovi vrućine koji podsjećaju na menopauzalni simptom, te osjećaj nelagode ili boli u donjem dijelu trbuha praćene ponekad mučninom i povraćanjem.
Mogu se javiti prolazne smetnje kao zamućenje vida, a vrlo rijetko katarakta. Kožne reakcije u obliku urtikarija, osipa, svrbeža, javljaju se rijetko, a vrlo rijetko može se primijetiti lagana alopecija. Nuspojave sa strane središnjeg živčanog sustava javljaju se vrlo rijetko, a mogu biti  vrtoglavica, blaga glavobolja i depresija.
Od nekomplicirana povećanja jajnika valja razlikovati sindrom hiperstimulacije jajnika koji se može javiti u bolesnica koje primaju lijekove za stimulaciju ovulacije, iako vrlo rijetko u bolesnica u kojih se primjenjuje samo klomifen. Sindrom je karakteriziran jakim povećanjem vaskularne permeabilnosti koja može rezultirati brzim nakupljanjem tekućine u peritonealnoj šupljini, toraksu i eventualno perikardu. Rani znaci upozorenja razvoja sindroma hiperstimulacije  jajnika su: jaka bol u zdjelici, mučnina, povraćanje i porast tjelesne mase. Osim toga mogući su i sljedeći simptomi: bol i napetost u trbuhu, gastrointestinalni simptomi uključujući mučninu, povraćanje i proljev, jako povećanje jajnika, značajan porast tjelesne mase, dispnea i oligurija. Klinički se može ustanoviti hipovolemija, hemokoncentracija, elektrolitski disbalans, ascites, hemoperitoneum, pleuralni izljev, hidrotoraks, akutni pulmonalni distres i znaci tromboembolije.
U slučaju nuspojave, treba se obratiti liječniku ili ljekarniku!
ROK VALJANOSTI

Otisnut je na pakovanju.
Lijek se ne smije primijeniti nakon isteka roka valjanosti!
NAČIN ČUVANJA LIJEKA

Čuvati pri temperaturi do 25

----------


## bubimira

Mirta   :Kiss:  
Hvala!

----------


## stelerina

Evo i mene k vama. PCOS odkad znam za sebe, nikad doktori nisu pridavali tome paznju, na ultrazvuku mi je jednom rekao imate ovulaciju na desnom jajniku i to je bilo to. Tak da sam do jucer zivjela u uvjerenju da imam bar nekakve ovulacije, makar nikakvih drugih naznaka O nije bilo (sluzi i sl.)
Uglavnom jucer me dr. Kos pregledao, osim sto su mi jajnici ko svicarski sir nemam ni O  :Sad:   poslao me na vadenje hormona 3-5dc. Ono sto je mene zbunilo i rastuzilo je sto je kao terapiju spomenuo samo Diane35 i to 3-6mj a nakon toga eventualno injekcije za stimuliranje ovulacije.
A ja bi silom klomifen, al kao to je po njemu zastarjela metoda...

Kad izvadim hormone spremam se sa svim nalazima na VV, jer ne znam sta drugo  :?

----------


## gejsha

Koliko se dugo vi trudite (oprosti mozda si negdje pisala ali nisam pratila)
kod nas je 2.5 god. cc. i ja sam pila diana 35 ali ja sam to radila popijem 3 mjeseca pa pauza pa 3 mjeseca pa pauza ali svejedeno se nakupilo godina   :Sad:   nakon toga promjenila gin. probali 2 mjeseca s klomifenom nista i sad me poslala gore pa cemo vidjeti sto me očekuje..

----------


## linaxx

imam 25 g. nemam redovitu menstruaciju,redovto idem kod ginekologa koji veli da je sve u redu , lab.nalaz hormone je skoro normalan   :Smile:  ali pokazuje blago cistčne jajnike, imam višak 10 kila , zanima me dali ću imati poblema s trudnoćom s obziro da imam menstruaciju 2-3 puta godišnje,)pila sam kont. pilile koje su mi iazivale menstraciju ali sam dobila nispojavu erytem kože pa sam prestala po preporuci liječnika)
Još samo da napomen da u zadnje vrjeme uspijem odbiti menstruaciju homeopatskim pripravcima...
Nadam se da je ntko razumio moje pitanje!!!

*Hvala*

----------


## fritulica1

evo i mene s pitanjima..Što podrazumijeva oligospermiju? MM ima dijagnozu oligozoospermija, možda bi njemu mogao pomoći klomifen :? Inače razmišljam o icsi-ju u prirodnom ciklusu pa me zanima da li se i u tom slučaju pije klomifen kao stimulator jajnika...Čula sam dosta priča s sretnim završetkom baš zahvaljujući klomifenu..

----------


## Dodirko

Imam pitanje o Klomifenu pa ne  bi otvarala novi naslov...

Da li je tko od vas pio klomifene od 2DC?

----------


## nikka

Ja od 3-7 dc.

----------


## Pepita

> Imam pitanje o Klomifenu pa ne  bi otvarala novi naslov...
> 
> Da li je tko od vas pio klomifene od 2DC?


I ja drugi put od 3-7 dc i to samo 1 tbl zbog prijašnjeg lošeg iskustva. Pila sam ga kad sam išla s prvim IVF-om.

Prvi put sam pila prije godinu i pol dana i to kod ciljanih odnosa. Pila 2 tbl. i završila u bolnicu s jakom hiperstimulacijom.

Klomifen u principu dobro djeluje na žene kojima treba potaknuti jaču ovulaciju, ali nikako nije prijatelj PCOS i zna napraviti itekakvu štetu. Zato bi bilo dobro da cure s PCOS pripaze.
Meni je napravio katastrofu iz koje sam se izvlačila točno tri mjeseca.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Pepi...bolje da ovo nisam čitala  :/ ...meni dr R rekao da krenem sa 100 mg dnevno...nisam ga do sada pila, a kaže da imam jajnike nalik na PCO..i da...čekam hormone sa VV pa ćemo onda vidjeti da li sa Klomifenom ili ipak ne...

----------


## sretna35

Ja pila jednom od 3dc jednom od 4dc (tome sam se čudila, ali kao i obično poslušala doca). Uvijek dobili jajce i bio transfer, ali beta bila negativna.

----------


## Dadica

Evo da i ja podijelim svoje iskustvo!

Prije nego smo MM i ja krenuli na VV odnosno dok još nismo niti znali da imamo onu groznu dijagnozu   :Evil or Very Mad:  , bila sam kod privatnog ginića. Nakon  što je me je pregledao i rekao da je sve ok, predložio mi je da probam jedan ciklus sa klomifenom uvjeravajući me da je sa MM sigurno sve u redu i da nema potrebe ići na spermiogram. Ja u to vrijeme i nisam imala nekog pojma o svemu tome   :Embarassed:   pa sam pristala. Klomifen sam pila od 3 dc. i taj mjesec uopće nisam imala ovulaciju nego sam dobila ogromnu  cistu na desnom jajniku, bolio me jako trbuh  i mislila sam da ću puknuti.  Cista se srećom povukla sama. Idući ciklus više nisam htjela ići sa klomifenom.
Inače, u 6. mjesecu kad sam bila kod dr.L. pitala sam ga za klomifen a on mi je rekao da kako ima trudnoća sa klomifenom ali da ih je manje jer se klomifenom dobiju puno lošiji embriji pa je zato uvijek bolje ići na jaču stimulaciju. S obzirom na dijagnozu kod MM ne želi riskirati pa mi je propisao GONAL F.

----------


## Rene2

Ti si imala blagu hiperstimulaciju. Nadam se da ti je ginekolog to sve popratio i čudi me kako nisi bila hospitalizirana.

----------


## Dadica

> Ti si imala blagu hiperstimulaciju. Nadam se da ti je ginekolog to sve popratio i čudi me kako nisi bila hospitalizirana.


Nažalost on se ponio jako neprofesionalno ali je srećom sve ispalo dobro. Ciklusi su mi u redu a ovulaciju imam svaki mjesec i još samo da nema te dijagnoze.....  :Sad:

----------


## Dodirko

> Klomifen u principu dobro djeluje na žene kojima treba potaknuti jaču ovulaciju, ali nikako nije prijatelj PCOS i zna napraviti itekakvu štetu.


I ovo je meni rekao dr. Radončić. Samo neznam zašto mi je rekao od 2DC. Pitati ću ga još jednom....

Hvala.

----------


## Dodirko

Zašto netko pije od 2DC a netko tek od 5DC??

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Dodirko zašto ne pitaš dr R na portalu gdje on odgovara?? Joooj baš ste me isplašile s tim Klomifenom... :/

----------


## Superman

Evo primjera jajnika nalik na PCO, koji je klomifen nereaktivan. Iako imam neke elemente PCOS,  ja sam u kategoriji "low respondera" na klomifen. I s klomifenom i bez njega uvijek samo 1 folikul.....a jednom mi je čak i prilično usporio ciklus.
Curke, nema tu pravila, treba pokušati. Puno toga na ovom našem putu rješava se metodom pokušaja i pogrešaka.

----------


## Dodirko

Poslala sam mu SMS....

----------


## sretna35

*Dodirko* mislim da nam propisuju da Klomifen pijemo u različite dane ciklusa zbog toga što su nam ciklusi različitog trajanja, i zbog toga što nam folikuli ne rastu ujednačenom brzinom. Osim toga svaki je ciklus priča za sebe, meni su npr. ljetni ciklusi nešto kraći, a ovulacije žešće. Doktori puno toga vide na ultrazvuku.

----------


## Pepita

> Pepi...bolje da ovo nisam čitala  :/ ...meni dr R rekao da krenem sa 100 mg dnevno...nisam ga do sada pila, a kaže da imam jajnike nalik na PCO..i da...čekam hormone sa VV pa ćemo onda vidjeti da li sa Klomifenom ili ipak ne...


Draga moj slučaj je zaista rijetkost i malo žena reagira ovako burno, ali ipak, možda bi bilo dobro da sa PCOS žena krene sa samo jednom tbl. i ako dobro odreagira onda je lako drugi put dati dozu koja se inače daje, a to su dvije tbl.
Nikad ne znamo kako ćemo reagirati, pa kad već imamo blagodat neke stvari čuti i saznati šteta ih je ne iskoristiti.
Ja sam s 1 tbl. Klomifena super reagirala, dobili smo pet predivnih folikula i 2 js i to sve bez naznaka ikakve hiperstimulacije, a vidiš samo još jedna tbl. više kod mene je napravila katastrofu takvu da sam čak bila hospitalizirana. Tri mjeseca sam se oporavljala.
Ponavljam, moj slučaj je ipak rijetkost i ne dešava se tako često. Meni je moj dr. A rekao da me čak ne bi stimulirao s Gonalima i tim težim stvarima jer da iskreno misli da bi to bila prava katastrofa i za moje zdravlje, a js koje bi dobili ne bi ništa valjale.

----------


## pimbli

Dodirko zar ti nemas visok FSH? Meni je MPO doktorka rekla da na visok FSH nikako ne sme da se uzima klomifen. Proveri ti jos jednom sa dr.R, napomeni mu da ti je FSH visok.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Pepi...tosii jamislim...počet ću ja sa 1 tbl pa kako bude...nebih ni ja voljela riskirati..tebi veeelika   :Kiss:  ...sad mi se još više sviđaš otkako te netko tebi drag nahvalio ...b.zara

----------


## Pepita

> Pepi...tosii jamislim...počet ću ja sa 1 tbl pa kako bude...nebih ni ja voljela riskirati..tebi veeelika   ...sad mi se još više sviđaš otkako te netko tebi drag nahvalio ...b.zara


  :Zaljubljen:   :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

*pimbli*  upravo me i to brine jer mi je visok FSH i dr. R. to zna i ipak je predložio Klomifene. Stvarno neznam.......

----------


## Pinky

1. cuklus - 4. folikula, do kraja izdrzao jedan, 2. ciklus - 3 folikula. lijevo dominantni i dva manja desno...

----------


## pippi

*Dodirko*,
u prošloj stimulaciji bila sam na min. protokolu stimulacije.
Pila sam 2 tbl. klomifena dnevno od 2DC, kasnije menopur i cetrotide.
Imam visoki FSH i dobila sam 3 stanice, što je za mene dobra reakcija.

Inače su mišljenja o klomifenu i visokom FSH jako podijeljena, tako da nema jednoznačne teorije.
Meni je prednost jer mogu puno češće u postupke,  nakon protokola sa ogromnim dozama gonadotropina (više od 55) oporavljam se barem 6.mj., a na ovaj način imam više postupaka/pokušaja u godini dana.

----------


## ina33

> *pimbli*  upravo me i to brine jer mi je visok FSH i dr. R. to zna i ipak je predložio Klomifene. Stvarno neznam.......


Dodirko, kod visokog FSH-a često se bolje zna reagirat tako na blažu stimulaciju (klomifeni), nego na gonale ili menopure.

----------


## pippi

*Dodirko*,
puno sam istraživala temu usporebe minimalne stimulacije i standardnih dugih protokola u slučaju povišenog FSH.
Ako te zanima mogu ti na PP poslati linkove na članke.
Ukratko, zaključak je da za visoke godine ili visoki FSH, minimalna stimulacija daje slične konačne rezultate kao i standardni protokoli (rezultat je % uspješno završenih trudnoća).
Često puta se daje i kao troškovno prihvatljivija alternativa, ili pristup uzimanja manjih doza hormona, što se sve više primjenjuje.

Događa se da je i reakcija bolja (iskustva s našeg foruma).

----------


## rikikiki

Dodirko
Kad god sam bila stimulirana gonalima ili menopurima nikad nisam dobila stanicu, dok sam s klomifenom jednom dobila 3 stanice, a drugi puta 1 stanicu. A svoj FSH da ti i ne spominjem ... sve znaš! Slažem se s Pippi, za visoki FSH je najbolja minimalna stimulacija (ili ful jaka, tipa 6-8 ampula dnevno, ali to je veliki šok za organizam pa se ne koristi često), dok standardni protokoli nisu baš neko veselje!
Držim fige   :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

Cure   :Love:

----------


## thor

Pozdrav svima,nova sam na forumu i imam jedno pitanje.Prošli mjesec pila sam klomifen na preporuku lječnice opće prakse bez znanja ginekologa jer ona je tri puta zatrudnjela na taj način.Uglavnom moji ciklusi su uvijek redoviti imam 33 godine nikad mi menga nije izostala i češće bi došla ranije nego kasnila.Ovaj mjesec je nema,kasni 12 dana,napravila sam do danas 4 testa na trudnuću i svi su negativni.Postoji li mogućnost da nisam dobila zbog klomifena? :?

----------


## rikikiki

Draga thor, preporučila bih ti da proučiš ovu temu:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...olikulometrije

----------


## a72

*Cure*, pozdrav i da vam se javim malo ovde jer sam i ja klomifenka...
U potpisu pise ponesto o nama, uglavnom idiopatska neplodnost, prosle godine u nov. missed u 10tj. do trudnoce je doslo uz klomifen, bromergon i dabroston (na terapiji sam bila 3 mj.) I do prve trudnoce, iz koje imam moju veliku curu je doslo poslije 3 god.braka uz klomifen i odmah nakon hsg-koji je bio uredan.
E sad opet ne uspijevamo, i vec treci mj, sam na klomifenu i dabrostonu, prl je ok pa su mi iskljucili bromergon.
Znam da se ide do 6 mjeseci sa klomifenom, ali me interesuju vasa iskustva, do kad stvarno ima smisla ici sa tim. koliko ste dugo bile na klomifenu i sta je sljedeci korak, pretpostavljam IVF.
Zelim vam isto sto i sebi   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

Čekaj, čekaj kako misliš već treći mjesec na Klomifenu???
Koliko je meni poznato Klomifen traje dva ciklusa, onaj drugi ciklus slabije, ali je prisutan njegov utjecaj na ovulaciju. Nakon toga se radi pauza pa nastavlja opet s terapijom.

----------


## thor

rikikiki hvala,pročitala sam i znam da se ne preporuča,da sam barem prije potražila neke informacije o klomofenu vjerovatno ga nebi pila na svoju ruku,ali kad ti ga donese doktor opće prakse i proslijedi doktor stomatologije(moja svekrva) i pošalje preko doktora stomatologije(moga muža)misliš da oni barem nešto znaju.Meni i dalje kasni.Danas sam išla vadit betu,rezultati za par sati. :/

----------


## Pinky

> Čekaj, čekaj kako misliš već treći mjesec na Klomifenu???
> Koliko je meni poznato Klomifen traje dva ciklusa, onaj drugi ciklus slabije, ali je prisutan njegov utjecaj na ovulaciju. Nakon toga se radi pauza pa nastavlja opet s terapijom.


hmm ja sam zadnja dva ciklusa bila na klomifenu, znaci jedan tribam pauzirat? u ovom ciklusu endometrij mi je bio 14 mm, trolinijski na dan primanja stoperice. to mi se cini ok?

----------


## Dodirko

*thor*  Hm... ne bi dala ginekologu da mi popravi zub. Potraži ginekologa bez obzira na sve rodbinske veze doktora.

----------


## pirica

> Čekaj, čekaj kako misliš već treći mjesec na Klomifenu???
> Koliko je meni poznato Klomifen traje dva ciklusa, onaj drugi ciklus slabije, ali je prisutan njegov utjecaj na ovulaciju. Nakon toga se radi pauza pa nastavlja opet s terapijom.


ja sam bila 3mj zaredom na klomifenu, i onda pauza (kod dr.A)

----------


## ina33

Na VV-u svi doktori uglavnom vrte klomifen 3 ciklusa, onda pauza...

----------


## a72

*Pepita*, malo si me prepala  :Wink:  , ali sam vidjela sta su napisale *pirica i Ina33,* pa mi je malo laknulo,i meni je dr rekla 3 mj.pa pauza...vec sam pomislila da ova moja nesto krivo radi...za par dana cu na folikulometriju pa cu valjda vise znati ,sta i kako dalje...

----------


## Pinky

Koliko dugo traje ta pauza? Ja sam 2 mjeseca bila na klomif., sad bi pauzirala 1 mjesec pa nastavila. Je li to ok? :?

----------


## dorris

bok svim curama ovdje, ja sam nova al upravo čitam vše komentare o klomifenu i mogu vam reć da ste vi ga vi u malim količinama pile. meni je dr.B. na SD prepisao 5 dnevno od 3-7 dc, reakcija mi je bila super al od trudnoće ni traga  :Crying or Very sad:   i tako 5 ciklusa u razmaku od 2 mjeseca, plus 3 inseminacije s istom dozom klomifena. trenutno sam na pauzi od par mjeseci pa ću onda na IVF. puno sreće i uspjeha svima vama od sveg srca želim  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Lambi

dorris,
svaka od nas reagira na šemu protokola drugačije,veliš i sama da si lijepo reagirala na 5 klomifena dnevno što je i važno s obzirom na tvoj pcos, ali na žalost bez  rezultata,recimo ja sam sa 2 klom.,na dan (3-7) dobivala 2-3 folikula i ništa   :Sad:  
želim ti trudnoću sto prije  :Love:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Evo ja sam 3 dan na Klomifenu i to 100 mg...osijećam se ok zasada...malo osjetim jajnike i dno leđa (kao da trebam dobiti), a ostalo je ok...
u petak mi je tek folikulometrija pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## didicro

zelimo_bebu da li piješ 2 x 1 tabletu od 50 mg ili 1 x 2 tablete odjednom?

Držim fige da postupak bude uspješan!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam sa zadnjim klomifenima dobila ciste i sad me one stopaju da idem na IVF, mislim da svakako ne treba predugo biti na tim tabletama meni su lani MPO dr. propisivali to kroz 7 ciklusa i onda sam sad vec u drugom navratu dobila ciste kojih se sad ne mogu rijesiti!
A osim toga cula sam da js. nisu bas neke kvalitete i stvarno ne kuzim zasto su me tako dugo drzali na tome???Inace sam imala uredne ovulacije i nemam PCOS.

----------


## Dodirko

Sada i mene zanima da li popijete oba klomifena odjednom?

----------


## pirica

> Sada i mene zanima da li popijete oba klomifena odjednom?


ja sam pila oba odjednom

----------


## Aurora*

> Sada i mene zanima da li popijete oba klomifena odjednom?


Meni je u vezi ove dileme pomoglo objasnjenje da na to u ovom slucaju treba gledati kao na ukupnu propisanu dozu (50 mg ili 100 mg ili...), a ne kao na pojedinacne tablete. Sto znaci, kao sto necemo jednu tabletu dijeliti na pola i piti je dva puta na dan, tako cemo i dvije propisane tablete uzeti odjednom.

----------


## ina33

> Sada i mene zanima da li popijete oba klomifena odjednom?


Ako se dobro sjećam, jednu ujutro, jednu navečer.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

A dajte me ne zezajte?????? Ja pijem obje odjednom  :? ...rekao mi : pijte 2 tablete kroz 5 dana...ja pretpostavila da treba obje odjednom???

----------


## taya

obje odjednom i svaki dan u otprilike isto vrijeme

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I ja sam sigurna da je tako jer mi je dr R napisao: Dvije tablete dnevno (100 mg)-citat! pa mi je logika da pijem odjednom....sad sam mirnija   :Laughing:

----------


## narnija

Želimo bebu imaš pp pliz odgovori.

----------


## Sanjalica

želimo_bebu evo ti i moja iskustva sa klomifenom, stimulacija klomifenom išla je  od 3-9 dana ciklusa,obje tablete odjednom na svaka 24 sata,uvjek sam dobro odreagirala čak što se tiče gonla daleko bolje naime jedan pokušaj sam imala sa gonalima.Nažalost od trudnoće ništa. Kada sam spomenula na konsultacijama dr.Vlaisavljeviću kako sam loše reagirala na gonale a super na klomifen čisto da to uzme u obzir prilikom određivanja mog protokola, napravio je iznenađenu facu i rekao da za IVF klomifen ne dolazi u obzir jer on naoko daje veći broj folikula i jajnih stanica ali ne tako kvalitetnih kakvih bi trebalo dobitise uz gonale. Ja sam jako bila zatečena ovom informacijom jer je moj doktor u KBO uvijek bio oduševljen mojom reakcijom i nikad mi nije ovu činjenicu spomenio. Išla sam na 5 AIH stimulacija uvijek klomifenom.Prvi IVF stimulacija gonalima samo tri jajne stanice od čega dvije oplođene i vraćene i sljedeća dva IVF opet klomifen, u drugom pokušaju 4 oplođene a treći je neslavno završio od 7 folikula uspjeli smo punktirati 1 js ostale su se prije raspukle. Nakon toga uzli smo si pauzu i sad nas evo u čekanju Mb.Sory na dužini ali to su moja iskustva sa klomifenom.  :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

sanjalica...imaš ti dug put draga moja...  :Love:  ...nadam se da ćeš što prije u DOM T...

----------


## ZO

> Dodirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sada i mene zanima da li popijete oba klomifena odjednom?
> 
> 
> Ako se dobro sjećam, jednu ujutro, jednu navečer.


ja moram ovako, napisano mi 2x1, pa mi je prilično jasno da to znači dva puta na dan po jednu....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma to  je nabolje pitati doca...i ja bi pila ujutro i navečer da mi je napisao 2x1...ali meni napisao dvije tablete na dan (ovako slovima) i u zagradi 100 mg....pa kužim da bi to bilo odjednom... :?

----------


## ZO

po ovome što si napisala i meni je logično da piješ obje odjednom...iako se slažem da je najbolje pitat doca uvijek....

----------


## BLIZU

bokić ja sam pila  prvi put klomifen  2 od jednom kroz 5 dana imala sam dosta problema valjda zato jer mi je bio prvi put imala sam valunge zatvorila sam se napuhnula i na koncu javio mi se 1 folikul na desnom jajniku kraj ciste :? 
no utatoč tome napravljena mi je insemenacija i čekam 6.10. da vidim rezultat   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sanjalica

mislim da nije toliko bitno da li su dva odjednom ili jedan ujutro a jedan navečer nego da se ispoštiva doza od 100 mg unutar 24 sata.
blizu želim ti sreću 06.10.  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

> Dodirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *pimbli*  upravo me i to brine jer mi je visok FSH i dr. R. to zna i ipak je predložio Klomifene. Stvarno neznam.......
> 
> 
> Dodirko, kod visokog FSH-a često se bolje zna reagirat tako na blažu stimulaciju (klomifeni), nego na gonale ili menopure.


ovo su i meni rekli
ja sam pila od 2dc.

----------


## extremo

Ja idem sutra kod doktora po klomifene, 3. mi je dan ciklusa,i reka je da da će dok sam pod njima raditi postupak, ako ću dobro odreagirati!
Da li to znači, ako dobro odreagiram da ću izbjeći ono pikanje u trbuh?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Pikanje ti nije jako strašno, ako tebe strah onda najbolje da ti netko da. .. jer od Klomifena zna biti stanica ali Gonali recimo daju bolju kvalitetu tih stanica....

----------


## extremo

Još ću ja pričekat mjesec dana do klomifena. Na desnom jajniku velika cista pa danas počinjem sa Yasminom i onda idući ciklus klomifen,naravno ako cista prođe!!!Ne ide,pa ne ide!!!

----------


## likica_i

Molim za iskustva forumasica. Imam miom na materici. Subserozan na fundusu 4 cm. Pre nekoliko dana sam radila hormonalni status i dr mi je preporucila da pocnem sa klomifenom za stimulaciju posto se ustanovilo da su ovulacije prisutne ali da folikuli ne sazrevaju dovoljno. 
Kako klomifen utice na miome. Citala sam da oni od toga jako brzo rastu pa ne znam sta da radim.

----------


## necija mama

Klomifen 03-07 dc. Prva dana super, bez simptoma. Treći dan desni jajnik rastura, ali podnošljivo. Imam valunge   :Laughing:  , sad znam kak je mojoj mami. Oo što je najgore uhvatila me depresija lagana. Jučer sam cijelu večer plakala. MM se zabrinuo, jel te tak jako boli. Dobro da nismo išli na hitnu. A ja ustvari plakala ne od boli, nego jer me boli i zakaj me baš mora boljet. Ma još dva dana ću izdržat. Danas mi je bol popustila...

----------


## ninatz

To što jajnik boli u toku stimulacije, ukoliko bol nije vrlo jaka, nije tako loše. Meni je to uvijek bio znak da reagujem na stimulaciju.
Ja koja sam inače uvijek vesela pod stimulacijom sam   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Sve je to normalno

----------


## extremo

Cure ako se pije klomifen da li to znači da je postupak stimulirani a ne prirodni!

----------


## Kjara

extremo na VV postupak s klomifenima zovu prirodni (mada je to blaža stimulacija)

----------


## necija mama

> To što jajnik boli u toku stimulacije, ukoliko bol nije vrlo jaka, nije tako loše. Meni je to uvijek bio znak da reagujem na stimulaciju.
> Ja koja sam inače uvijek vesela pod stimulacijom sam    
> Sve je to normalno


  :Smile:  Žao mi je što imaš simptome, ali mi je drago jer nisam jedina...

----------


## H2O

nicija mama znam kako ti je.  :Love:  danas mi je treći dan na klomifenu i grooozna sam,ne poznajem samu sebe.Čas sam jako ljuta ,čas prestetna ali ovo prvo preovladava.Padam u neku depresiju,plače mi se ....pa kakva ću biti kad budem čekala betu

Probadanje u jajnicima osijetim i ja ,čak mi se bol širi i u leđa :/

----------


## necija mama

> Probadanje u jajnicima osijetim i ja ,čak mi se bol širi i u leđa :/


Mislila sam da umišljam, ko da će me zaštekat...  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Ja bi drugi mjesec isto trebala ići u prirodni ivf sa klomifenom. 3 dc se moram javit doktoru.
Zanima me kak se hoda na folikulometrije,isto svaki drugi dan kao bez stimulacije ili rjeđe?

----------


## taya

> Ja bi drugi mjesec isto trebala ići u prirodni ivf sa klomifenom. 3 dc se moram javit doktoru.
> Zanima me kak se hoda na folikulometrije,isto svaki drugi dan kao bez stimulacije ili rjeđe?


Ja sam išla na početku treći, a poslije svaki drugi dan; 3 folikulometrije prije štoperice.Mislim da to ovisi o brzini kojom folikul raste.

----------


## Biene

Ja sam na VV i izricito sam pitala doktora piju li se 2 tablete odjednom. On je odgovorio potvrdno i još dodao da se piju ujutro u isto vrijeme. Klomifen sam uzimala od 3dc do 7dc (2x50mg) i 8dc me naručio na uzv, rekao je da reagiram, ali ništa nije precizirao. Sljedeći uzv mi je 11dc. Mislim da učestalost uzv (folikulometrija) ovisi o reakciji žene.
Inače,  dok sam pila klomifene, a i sada osjećam veliki pritisak u jajnicima, no vjerojatno se ne radi o pretjeranoj reakciji jer bi me dr. obavijestio. Primijetila sam i pojavu prišteva i to po leđima gdje ih nikad u životu nisam imala, a i koža lica mi je masnija i kosa mi se brže masti. 
E, a raspoloženje je kategorija sam za sebe.  :?  što će tek biti ako će mi biti potrebna neka jača stimulacija. Već sad žalim svoju okolinu.
Pozdrav svim klomifenkama.

----------


## necija mama

Ja sam vjerojatno jedna od onih koja nije reagirala na klomifen...
sad sam se vratila s folikulometrije koje nije bilo, jer se nema šta mjerit...
U subotu idem ponovno, doc me utješio da možda se razvije jedna js do subote...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Biene

Nicija mama nemoj biti tuzna, možda samo sporije reagiraš.

----------


## Sanjalica

evo drage moje da i ja podjelim moja iskustva sa klomifenom, svi moji postupci osim jednog IVF bili su sa klomifenom i uvijek sam oduševila mog lječnika ali na kraju svaki put razočaranje, ja recimo nisam nikako odreagirala na gonale, a kada sam to pomenula u MB doktor Vlaisavljević je bio veoma sumnjičav prema mojoj nereakciji na gonal i super reakciji na klomifen, ma ko bi njih sve pohvatao svaki sa svojim teorijom i praksom.
cure sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## necija mama

Hvala biene...

----------


## Biene

Nicija mama, baš pišem i na topicu potpomognuta na vv, izgleda da i ja sporo reagiram jer me i 15dc naručio na uzv. E sad, na dva uzv doc mi je rekao da se nešto događa ali nije spominjao nikakve veličine folikula već samo da će mi ciklus očito biti duži. Ti kažeš da se nema što mjeriti, nemoj tako, mislim da puno ljepše zvuči duži ciklus  :Laughing:  
 :Heart:  svima.

----------


## necija mama

Hm... duži ciklus, jako dobro, od sada to i ja tako zovem...
Sutra idem opet pa možda se nešto stvorilo...
A čitam i Potpomognutu na VV, pa s obzirom da kaskam sa svojim ciklusom par dana za tobom unaprijed se tješim...  :Grin:

----------


## H2O

Da i ja podijelim svoje iskustvo.Prvi aih kojeg smo radili bio je 16 d.c. sa klomifenom od 5. do 9. d.c..I to je bio bingo,došla je moja malena.
Nakon pet godina idemo dalje ....tri aih 12. d.c. bez uspijeha.
Danas sam bila na folikulometriji za 4 aih.Deseti dan ciklusa endomertij 6 mm,desno folikuli dva po 14 mm , lijevo jedan od 14 mm.U nedelju štoperica i u utorak idem na aih (16.d.c.).Nadam se  da će nam i ovaj 16.d.c. uroditi plodom.

A danas osjećam žestoko probadanje u jajnicima,pritisak dole,sva napuhana.Sada sam malo legla jer sam mislila da ću se srušiti.

----------


## Denny

Evo cure da se i ja pridružim, imam blagi PCOS i redovite ovulacije, ali je upitna njihova kvaliteta jer su mi se nekolko puta folikuli jednostavno pretvorili u ciste. Klomifen sam počela piti prije dva dana i za sad ne osjećam apsolutno ništa, ni nadutost, ni nervozu - ništa. Nadam se ipak da ću dobro reagirati. Za Klomifen sam čula da poboljšava kvalitetu same ovulacije (ma šta to značilo) i iskreno se nadam da je to istina.

Za nekoliko dana se spremamo na naš prvi AIH. Ne očekujem puno, ali kad bolje razmislim netko mora biti i među onih 15% kojima je usplelo...

Sretno cure!  :Wink:

----------


## Biene

H2O obožavam čitati tvoj potpis - 1AIH-bingo, to mi ulijeva toliko nade.
Denny, sto se tiće statistika i inače u životu uvijek razmišljam na način da netko ulazi i u te niske postotke. Pozitivno mišljenje dovest će nas do cilja.
 :Kiss:  svima.

----------


## selena

ja osim valunga nisam s klomifenom imala nikakve simptome. Ali nakon inseminacije me boljelo sve, kao nekoliko dana nakon HSG-a, a sad me, 28 DC, bole jajnici i to naročito lijevi na kojem nije bila ovulacija.
Mislim da ni ovaj mjesec neće biti ništa od T, ali zašto me tako boli lijevi jajnik?

----------


## selena

naravno da je došla M.

Pitanje: s klomifenom smo dobili jedan folikul, primila sam štopericu kad je bio 19mm, dva dana nakon štoperice više nije bilo folikula, ali nije se jasno vidjelo ni žuto tijelo. nalaz progesterona sedam dana nakon štoperice bio je strahovito nizak, kao da i nije bilo ovulacije. Što se onda dogodilo s tim folikulom?

----------


## nikka

Selena  :Love:  
Vjerojatno je bio prazan...barem ja tako mislim :?

----------


## Dodirko

*selena* Možda je bio prazan folikul.

----------


## pupeta

meni je ovo 2 ciklus kako uzimam clomifen,na 12 dan ciklusa mi je bio folikul 18x18mm i sutra popodne me je narucila 17DC.
Rekla mi je da mi samo desni jajnik uzastopno 2 mjeseca reagira na klomifen i da su na njemu ovulacije :/ 

sto znaci da je folikul prazan,zbog cega i kako to popraviti????? :?

----------


## lberc

Ja sam od jučer na klomifenu i osjećam se kao da sam u menopauzi,imam navale vrućina,vrti mi se,sva sam nikakva.

Jel istina da se sa klomifenom ciklus produlji?Meni je transfer bio prvi put 
15 dc i drugi put je trebao biti 15 dc,ali je stanica bila loša,nadam se da će i ovaj put tako  :Grin:  .

----------


## selena

Cure, možda preuveličavam jer mi se ovo prvi put događa, ali sva sam prestravljena. Uglavnom, pokušali ovaj mjesec opet s klomifenom i danas, 10. DC na lijevom jajniku velika cista 39x45mm. Veli doktor pazite da ne radite nagle pokrete da se ne zarotira, poslije mi kaže kolegica da ako se zarotira cista vade cijeli taj jajnik.
Da li će proći ta cista sa sljedećom M, ili, ako se dogodi trudnoća da li  onda uopće može proći kad hormoni tek počnu divljati?! Doktor kaže da vjerojatno hoće, ali njemu sve može i ne može i sve može i ne mora biti od nečega da mu sve manje vjerujem.
Ovo je trebao biti ciklus s inseminacijom i štopericom i utrogestanima i ne znam da li da odustanem od svih tih dodatnih hormona sad kad se ovo dogodilo?
Drage moje rodice, pomozite jer stvarno ne znam što ću!

Inače, pupeta i meni je ovo drugi ciklus s klomifenom i opet folikuli na desnom jajniku. Žao mi je propustiti ovaj ciklus kad sam već popila turu klomifena, ali me je strah a od doktora dobivam sve neke poluinformacije.

----------


## BLIZU

bokic ja sam bila na klomifenu 100mg dnevno  bila sam ko balon dobila   :Sick:  i nisu  mi bas sjeli.bolovi su bili prisutni 
 na uzv sam imala  na desnom jajniku 1 folikul i cistu  a na ljevom nista...obavili insem, i to bezuspjesnu a cista se povukla sa .  :Evil or Very Mad:  
zelim ti svu srecu  :Love:

----------


## tesla

Pozdrav svim curama!
Mene zanima što se dogodi kad se ide u prirodni ciklus i doktor dobro tempira štopericu i punkciju (znači prije same punkcije folikul je tu) i nakon punkcije nedobije se jajna stanica?
Da li se može kako predvidjeti -da li je u folikulu stanica ili nije? Mislim kakvim testom na hormon LH ili nešto slično? Kako znamo da li stanice nije bilo ili je pobjegla prilikom punkcije?
Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## nikka

tesla ja mislim da se to može utvrditi vađenjem estradiola u krvi!

----------


## Nikita

Bok svima.... evo mene 1x kod vas ... Meni je danas 2 dan na klomifenu, i to 1x2 tab ujutro (VV kod dr. L) prvi put u životu. Ne osjećam nikakve nuspojave (hvala Bogu) zasad. Iskreno, kad sam pročitala šta ste neke od vas doživjele, mama mia, nije mi svejedno, ali ... 
..... Bila sam do sada 2x na Gonalima - 3 punkcije, 2 ET, 1 ciljani odnos -  rezultat 0. 
..... Pa šta reći, osim sretno svima .. čujemo se ...   :Love:

----------


## necija mama

Evo ja nisam odreagirala...
Pila 1x2 3-7dc
Sad krećem sa 1x3

----------


## Nikita

> Bok svima.... evo mene 1x kod vas ... Meni je danas 2 dan na klomifenu, .....  sretno svima .. čujemo se ...


Evo mene opet nakon završene terapije. Nakon onih 5 dana x 2 tab, još 4 dana pila sam po 1 tab i sve pet. Od nuspojava ništa - kakva bila takva ostala. I da, 2 x me dr. Luc gledao, 1x vidio 3 J, 2x vidio 2 J i nadam se da će tako i ostat do sutra jer idemo na punkciju. pa ćemo vidjeti... pusa, pozdrav svima

----------


## H2O

Cure šaljem vam puno čarobnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja u petak idem na prvu folikulometriju(7.d.c.).Ovaj put nisam na klomifenu već femara.Malo me strah kako ću reagirati  :/

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Ja sam 1. put na klomifenima i uopće u bilo kakvom postupku, klomifen sam dobila za piti samo 1x1/2 tabletice i to od 3 do 7 DC, a 10 DC na folikumetriju. Pijem ih naveče.Šta mislite o toj mojoj terapiji?

----------


## pupeta

evo ja dobila od klomifena isto cistu nije rekla koliku ali mi je rekla da ne iskljucuje ovulaciju i mogucnost zatrudnjivanja i da mi je sluznica 12mm preko centimetar.Sto bi to znacilo?
Ocekujem M i jako me boli po dnu trbuha kao neki pritisak i osjecam bol u lijevom jajniku a cista je na desnom.

----------


## necija mama

ja danas krećem sa po 3 klomifena...
Ujutro dva odjednom i popodne jedan...
Žalim svoje bližnje...  :Laughing:  
Moram ih pit od 2dc do 6dc, jedino mi je malo čudno što mi je doc rekao da dođem u srijedu što će biti 6dc  :? 
Jel imao netko takav slučaj
Govorim si da je to mjera predostrožnosti s obzirom da pijem tri tablete...

----------


## nena3beba

mozda ce vam biti od koristi moje iskustvo: 2 puta sa klomifenom od 2dc 5x2 sam pila i estradiol mi je bio 1600 i 3600! hiperstimulacija! a onda na svoju ruku jednom probam sa 5x1 klomifen dnevno i bilo ok! estradiol oko 600! idealno-cak 2 jc.

e sad nazalost, posto je spermogram problem, ni ta insemenacija nije uspela...

----------


## Denny

Cure molim malu pomoć!
Danas sam počela piti klomifen 2x1 ali sam dobila i neku virozu i temperaturu 37.2 pa me zanima može li to loše utjecati na stimulaciju i smijem li uz klomifen popiti Coldrex ili nešto za prehladu?

----------


## nena3beba

ne bi trebalo da ima veze. mislim da mozes. ja sam pila anribiotike zbog enerokoke u vs

----------


## MeOnline

Vidim ovdje se puno pricalo o pozitivnim ucincima tog Klomifena...
Ima li ga smisla uzeti na svoju ruku jer mi je vise muka od doktora i njihove sujete i odgovora tipa "nemojte previse citati..", katastrofa.
Pojasnjenje: insuficijencija (nedovoljno) progesterona u luteinskoj fazi ciklusa, polip u maternici, trenutno na Dabrostonima (2 ciklus) nakon kojeg idem na pregled i odluku (u slucaju da polip nije otišao ća) o polipektomiji. Već godinu pokušavamo, ali bezusoješno..znam nekom je to kratko, ali meni je vječnost. BW, meni je 30, njemu 32 g. (spermiogram OK)
Macina trava, Klomifen ili sta vise, pa da "upali"...??? Molim za pomoc!!  :Sad:

----------


## nena3beba

uh nemoj na svoju ruku. probaj da promenis dr. ili bar isprati folikulometruju i estradiol 1 ciklus -mozda 2 klomifena (standardna doza) budu previse. meni je 1 dnevno bio dovoljan. a nekad i nepotreban.

----------


## MeOnline

Folikulometriju radila-sve 5!
Nemam neki izbor doktora, ali pokusacu pronaci nekog u blizini.

Hvala..

Cekam i druge savjete.
Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Denny

Moj ti je savjet da nikako ne uzimaš klomifen na svoju ruku nego samo uz redovitu folikulometriju jer netko sa jednom tabletom dnevno dobije tri folikula, a netko ni sa puno većom dozom neće uopće reagirati. Da ne spominjem ciste koje se mogu razviti iz toga svega.
Osim toga čula sam da klomifen djeluje oko tri mjeseca unaprijed, što znači da sada možeš imati jedan folikul, a sljedeći mjesec više njih uz istu dozu.
Znači samo uz uzv!
Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Što se tiće nedostatka progesterona i meni je bio smanjen pa nakon ovulacije redovito koristim utrogestan i sad je ok.
Imam i miom koji od klomifena može još narasti pa me malo frka i oko toga iako zasad doktor odgađa operaciju.
I mi pokušavamo već tri godine i znam koliko je to frustrirajuće jer je navodno sve OK a opet ništa. Zato ti predlažem da nađeš gin. koji će vas shvatiti ozbiljnije i pomoći vam. Nažalost, moramo se boriti sami.   :Love:

----------


## ZO

> Vidim ovdje se puno pricalo o pozitivnim ucincima tog Klomifena...
> Ima li ga smisla uzeti na svoju ruku jer mi je vise muka od doktora i njihove sujete i odgovora tipa "nemojte previse citati..", katastrofa.
> Pojasnjenje: insuficijencija (nedovoljno) progesterona u luteinskoj fazi ciklusa, polip u maternici, trenutno na Dabrostonima (2 ciklus) nakon kojeg idem na pregled i odluku (u slucaju da polip nije otišao ća) o polipektomiji. Već godinu pokušavamo, ali bezusoješno..znam nekom je to kratko, ali meni je vječnost. BW, meni je 30, njemu 32 g. (spermiogram OK)
> Macina trava, Klomifen ili sta vise, pa da "upali"...??? Molim za pomoc!!


nikako na svoju ruku, ne i ne! nažalost nitko ne može glavom kroz zid iako bi sve to htjele...ako nemaš povjerenja u svog ginekologa odi po drugo mišljenje, pa ćeš vidjeti što i kako dalje...možda napraviti neke pretrage, tipa hormone, sretno   :Heart:

----------


## pirica

> Vidim ovdje se puno pricalo o pozitivnim ucincima tog Klomifena...
> Ima li ga smisla uzeti na svoju ruku jer mi je vise muka od doktora i njihove sujete i odgovora tipa "nemojte previse citati..", katastrofa.
> Pojasnjenje: insuficijencija (nedovoljno) progesterona u luteinskoj fazi ciklusa, polip u maternici, trenutno na Dabrostonima (2 ciklus) nakon kojeg idem na pregled i odluku (u slucaju da polip nije otišao ća) o polipektomiji. Već godinu pokušavamo, ali bezusoješno..znam nekom je to kratko, ali meni je vječnost. BW, meni je 30, njemu 32 g. (spermiogram OK)
> Macina trava, Klomifen ili sta vise, pa da "upali"...??? Molim za pomoc!!


http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...light=klomifen
evo i tema o klomigenu bez folikulometrije pa pročitaj malo šta kažu cure na to  :/

----------


## Biene

> Cure molim malu pomoć!
> Danas sam počela piti klomifen 2x1 ali sam dobila i neku virozu i temperaturu 37.2 pa me zanima može li to loše utjecati na stimulaciju i smijem li uz klomifen popiti Coldrex ili nešto za prehladu?


Ja sam prošli tjedan bila na klomifenu a istovremeno sam se i razboljela (temp.37.5, bolni sinusi, grlo, kašalj,..) pila sam 2 dana max flu, lupocetima snižavala temp., sirup protiv kašlja...Tako sam se "nadrogirala" tih dana da uopće nisam osjetila popratne pojave klomifena  :Laughing:  
Viroza me je prošla, a mislim da lijekovi nisu imali utjecaja na stimulaciju jer je prema folikulometrijama sve isto kao i u prošlom ciklusu.

----------


## tinaka

Sada sam na kurama klomifena i 5DC mi se dogodio izostanak menstruacije, nema je skoro već dva dana, što je za mene  :shock: , jer inače su mi ciklusi punih sedam dana!
Jel to normalno uz klomifene ili vrijeme da se zabrinem!?  :?

----------


## ksena28

ne mogu vjerovat da sam tek sad skontala ovu temu. dok sam uzimale klomifene mislila sam da sam luda. doslovno. valunzi su me prali žešće, a jajnici me nikad nisu boljeli ovoliko (točnije lijevi)... sutra je AIH i u par navrata sam danas jedva stajala... 
napuhana sam jako, a sise mi nikad veće!   :Embarassed:  inače su ogromne, ali sad su ko dva balvana! :shock: na radost mm-a

----------


## amyx

ksena28 to ti je još super. A da vidiš sisa i ostalih nuspojava kad kreneš sa utrogestanom

----------


## orline

Tinaka, meni je ovo prvi mjesec na Klomifenu, i sem pikanja u donjem stomaku obostrano, nemam drugih simptoma. Mada mislim da mi M jeste dan ranije zavrsila. Veceras pijem zadnju tabletu, pa cemo vidjeti. Folikulometrija tek u nedelju.
Ksena28, kako je proslo? 
Ajme majko, meni cice ionako vejike, sta li ce biti do O  :Laughing:

----------


## Kadauna

Kako sam ovaj put bila u punom stimuliranom postupku IVF-a, nakon kojeg nije došlo do transfera, jer je bilo samo dvije j.s. koje su se još i dale oploditi, ali se nisu dalje razvijale, dr. A. je rekao da ću ići za 2 mjeseca u poluprirodni (samo klomifen).

Mene zanima da li je bilo cura koje su išle u takav polustimulirani i kako vam je bilo?

Btw. doktor veli da je i on malo skrivio, da me je pogrešno procijenio, davao mi je samo 1,5 gonala. Isto tako misli da mi je punkcijua trebala biti dan ranije. U prvom ivf postupku sam imala 11 j.s.


Dr. je rekao da je iznenađen mojom rekacijom, jer a) nisam bila tužna i b) jer sam samo htjela znati kad i kako dalje.

Hvala na odgovorima, 

K.

----------


## tinaka

> Tinaka, meni je ovo prvi mjesec na Klomifenu, i sem pikanja u donjem stomaku obostrano, nemam drugih simptoma. Mada mislim da mi M jeste dan ranije zavrsila. Veceras pijem zadnju tabletu, pa cemo vidjeti. Folikulometrija tek u nedelju.
> Ksena28, kako je proslo? 
> Ajme majko, meni cice ionako vejike, sta li ce biti do O


Vjerujem da ima sretnih zbog ovog zadnjeg   :Grin: 
Ja sam se udebljala skoro tri kile od tih klomifena, mučno mi bilo... baš si nekak ne želim da ih opet moram konzumirati  :/

----------


## ksena28

ma lako za sve, ali ove dve sekvoje umjesto cica   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  užas!

orline: prošlo je OK, nije bolilo, bilo je brzo i nadam se efikasno

mada... ne znam, jel se vama nekad cure čini da se sve, ali baš sve, urotilo protiv vas? razmišljam da otvorim novu temu sa svojom žalopojkom, ali nije meni ovdje najgore... ali, sve u svemu danas sam loše i to zahvaljujući svojoj doktorici koja me umjesto bolovanja i mirovanja osudila na komisiju zbog inseminacije i njeno izderavanje ... 

i ove promjene raspoloženja su od klomifene, jel da

----------


## tinaka

Definitivno su promjene raspoloženja od tableta... barem ovih nekoliko dana imam dobar izgovor   :Grin:

----------


## orline

Naravno da su od Klomifena, mislim te promjene raspolozenja, sinoc nisam mogla zaspati, nekako mi koza bila za broj manja, i sve mi je smeatlo, a danas... spavala k'o beba dva sata popodne  :Embarassed:   i veceras mi sve pozitiva...Ali mi ne smeta, ionako sam sebi cvrsto obecala da ce mi to bit jedine nuspojave 8) 
Jedva cekam UZ, bas me interesuje kako cu odreagovati, obzirom da sam daleko od prve mladosti.

----------


## orline

> orline prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tinaka, meni je ovo prvi mjesec na Klomifenu, i sem pikanja u donjem stomaku obostrano, nemam drugih simptoma. Mada mislim da mi M jeste dan ranije zavrsila. Veceras pijem zadnju tabletu, pa cemo vidjeti. Folikulometrija tek u nedelju.
> Ksena28, kako je proslo? 
> Ajme majko, meni cice ionako vejike, sta li ce biti do O 
> 
> 
> Vjerujem da ima sretnih zbog ovog zadnjeg  
> Ja sam se udebljala skoro tri kile od tih klomifena, mučno mi bilo... baš si nekak ne želim da ih opet moram konzumirati  :/


Naravno da ima sretnih  :Grin:  
Ma samo da bude nesto od ovog, izboricu se ja sa njima vec nekako  :Wink:  
Skroz sam cool, jer ovo dozivljavam kao neke uvodne pripreme, dok ne skupimo pare za nesto ozbiljnije ( par mjeseci ). Ako Klomid urodi plodom ( ali bukvalno urodi plodom  :Saint:  ) uopste se necu bunit.

----------


## MMK

Da li je svejedno u koje doba dana se pije klomifen, ako je to u isto vrijeme ?
Pila bih ga uveče prije spavanja, treba li biti na prazan, pun stomak ili tako nešto ?

----------


## Rene2

Ovisi kako ti je doktor rekao. Ja sam u jednom ciklusu pila dvije tablete ujutro, a u ovom sada mi je doktor rekao da pijem jednu ujutro, a jednu navečer.

Možda ovaj put upali.

Inače u klomifenskim ciklusima sam uvijek imala super tanak endometrij (ispod 6mm), a u ovom ciklusu sam dodatno pila omega-3, magnezij, vitamin C (350mg), Andol100, folnu kiselinu, multivitamine i navečer obavezno čašu crnog vina i endometrij je 2 dana prije AIHa bio 8.4mm :D 

Sad u drugom dijelu ciklusa nastavljam sve osim vina.

----------


## MMK

Ne mogu se sjetiti kako mi je rekao, a pošto ujutro na tašte pijem letrox, bilo bi mi previše ( organizmu ) još i klomifen ujutro, a trebam piti po 1tabletu.
Da li andol piješ na svoju ruku ili ti je dr preporučio, Mg, cveklu i vjerovatno selen zbog iskorištenosti tiroksina ću svakako uključiti, a folnu pijem mjesecima.

----------


## hanumica fata

na klinici gdje sam ja pravilo je (kod ovih uobicajenih doza klomifena) da se uzima uvece. objasnjenje je da je apsorpcija lijeka dobra i ujednacena u organizmu koji spava i miruje, sto meni i ima smisla. 
takodje kazu da ako se jedna tableta preskoci ili zaboravi, ne uzimati je napreskok, nego sacekati sljedeci termin i normalno produziti.

----------


## sretna35

ja bih se samo nadvezala i na ovaj topic da je nakon niza neuspješnih upravo ciklus na klomifenima za mene bio dobitni: 5X2 + 3X1 i evo me 14+2

sretno svim klomifenkama...  :Heart:

----------


## MMK

> ja bih se samo nadvezala i na ovaj topic da je nakon niza neuspješnih upravo ciklus na klomifenima za mene bio dobitni: 5X2 + 3X1 i evo me 14+2
> 
> sretno svim klomifenkama...


Ko melem na moje trenutno duševno stanje, mnogo sreće tebi i tvojoj bebici

----------


## Gabi

> ja bih se samo nadvezala i na ovaj topic da je nakon niza neuspješnih upravo ciklus na klomifenima za mene bio dobitni: 5X2 + 3X1 i evo me 14+2
> 
> sretno svim klomifenkama...


Meni je ovo 1. IVF s Klomifenom i bilo bi mi jako drago da završi kao tvoj. I kao što MMK kaže, mnogo sreće tebi i tvojoj bebici.

----------


## sretna35

*MMK i Gabi* od srca vam želim dobitne postupke   :Heart:

----------


## bambus99

ja sam trenutno na cekanju bete nakon drugog klomifenskog postupka. prvi put nam nije uspilo. i prvi i drugi put sam pila 5-9 dana menge po dvije na dan, jednu ujutro jednu navecer. sada na zadnjem postupku imala sam 4 folikule pa se toplo nadam da ce jedna biti ona prava

----------


## hanumica fata

drage moje kokice, KOLIKO JAJA U PROSJEKU SNESETE NAKON KLOMIFENA?
ovo je ozbiljno pitanje - kod mene vec dva ciklusa po svega dva folikula, a ovaj put samo jedan?!
pa razmisljam da prestanem sa klomifenom (ili bi povecanje doze sa jedne na dvije tablete imalo vise smisla?)
pozdrav

----------


## Gabi

Na Klomifenu sam bila 2 puta i imala po 2 folikula. Ali ne znam da li su u njima bile js jer smo išli na AIH. Sad Klomifen uzimam po 3. puta i idemo na IVF...vidjet ćemo. Ma... nek bude i jedan, ali vrijedan.
Sretna35, hvala   :Love:  .

----------


## magi7

Bokić,
ja sam bila već 2X na klomifenu i savki put 3 folikula i 2 js. Sad je u tijeku 3 put, a prva folikulometrija mi je 22, pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Bab

Bokić

Ja sam samo jednom bila na klomifenima...pila 5x2 i imali smo 2 folikula i 1 JS. Pitala sam dr. da mi poveća dozu ali je reko da neće jer klomifen dosta stanjuje endić...
Tak da ću i drugi postupak biti na istoj dozi...

 :Kiss:

----------


## marči

*cure,

kao i na drugim temama postavljamo molbu i upozorenje da ne vibrate i ne čestitate ovdje već da se držite naslova teme.


sretno i dalje!!!

marči

*

 :Kiss:

----------


## hanumica fata

*gabi, magi7, bab*
hvala na odgovorima, divne ste!
dobro - znaci to je nekako normalno imati po jedan-dva folikula vise poslije klomifena...mislim da necu traziti doktorici da mi povecava dozu, nego radije da se skidam sa svega i pravim ljetni raspust   :Heart:

----------


## hanumica fata

zaboravila sam jos da prijavim - klomifen zaista osjetno istanjuje endometrij...moja doktorka je rekla da je kao sve super pod klomifenima (sa 11mm pao na 9mm), ali menstruacija je fakticki bila takva da je jedva polovina od ukupne krvi istekla...

----------


## MMK

Sinoć počela s klomifenom, pa uskoro napišem iskustva, nadam se da neće biti preloša. Juče po pijaci tražila ananas, pa ga nije bilo. 
Mnogo uspjeha svima

----------


## MMK

Upravo se vratila sa UVZ-a dr. zadovoljan uz 1 tab dnevno dobili smo 3 folikulića 11 dc. 11,12 i 15 mm endometrij 6,5 mm.
Ja sam se bila malo zabrinula jer od klomifena nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava niti me žigalo, jajnike ni osjetila pomislila sam da uopšte nereagujem. Sada ćemo 2 dana apstinirati i onda u akciju svaki dan.

----------


## sretna35

MMK super to je dobra rekacija na Klomifen...sretno...

----------


## hanumica fata

dakle, oko dva folikula (evtl. jos jedan za koji vidim da cesto nije zreo) je izgleda normalna reakcija na klomifen...

jos da dodam da na klinici na kojoj sam ja, klomifen daju da se uzima po * do sest* uzastopnih mjeseci...tek kasnije skidaju zene sa njega zbog tanjenja endometrija. neobicno, kako svaka klinika ima neke svoje 'tikove'   :Smile:

----------


## zana30

Pozdrav drage moje! Evo, moj prvi klomifenski ciklus je gotov...po dvije tbl od 4.-8-DC po 2 tbl, pa štoperica i ciljani...danas je 28. DC...nadobudno sam napravila betu 11. dan nakon ovulacije i cijelih 1!! Ocaj....Sad ne znam da li da se nadam do sutra ipak....? i da, od tada na utrogestanima...strašnooo......napuhana, cice boolnee, veelike.......horor s ve za bezveze....
vama svima želim puno srece........

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozrav! Ja sam jedna od kojih koja je uzela klomifen 2x1 od 5-9 dana ciklusa na svoju ruku i sad čekam rezultate kučne radinosti. Znam da nije bilo pametno, ali kad su mi javili da nisam upisana za AIH iz protesta sama sebi popila klomifene (imala ih kući)

Pa ima li uopče kakvih statistika sa klomfenskim trudnočama? Čula sam nedavno da je to samo gubljenje vremena i da rijeko ko dobro reagira na njih?

----------


## ia30

> Pozrav! Ja sam jedna od kojih koja je uzela klomifen 2x1 od 5-9 dana ciklusa na svoju ruku i sad čekam rezultate kučne radinosti. Znam da nije bilo pametno, ali kad su mi javili da nisam upisana za AIH iz protesta sama sebi popila klomifene (imala ih kući)
> 
> Pa ima li uopče kakvih statistika sa klomfenskim trudnočama? Čula sam nedavno da je to samo gubljenje vremena i da rijeko ko dobro reagira na njih?


mislim da nisi smjela.....postoje statistike gdje su žene reagirala sa po 6js,pa zamisli da se oplodi svih šest,ili hiperstimulacija-a sve je to vrlo moguće!

----------


## ia30

evo u prošlom ciklusu s klomifenom sam dobila čak 3js,a inače ne reagiram nešto posebno na stimulaciju....potpuno razumijem kako se osjećaš nakon propalog AIH-a,aliipak oprez s tim tabletama!

----------


## MMK

Još neke od pojava koje su mi se desile u ovom klomifenskom ciklusu do sada a 16 dc. je su
- izražena suhoća rodnice ( obično imam izraženu plodnu sluz, ovaj put skoro ništa )
- dobro podnesen klomifen za vrijeme pijenja i malo poslije, ali O sam teško podnijela ( značajna slabost u mišićima i kostima trajala 24 h i kratkotrajna napetost u predjelu jajnika i maternice )
- od poslije O ( neznam 1 ili 2 dana bradavice su mi osjetljive i ukrućene skoro stalno ( to baš i ne kontam zašto )
Nadam se da su ovo normalne popratne pojave !
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Vam za uspješne postupke.

----------


## Bab

Evo i mog najfriškijeg iskustva s klomifenom.
Pila sam 5x2 tablete i danas na punkciji dobili 3 JS. :D  :D  :D  
Endo mi je u subotu na zadnjoj folikulometriji bio dosta tanki-3.6 pa sam dobila estrofeme da ga malo udebeljimo.

Inače, nisam imala apsolutno nikakave nuspojave od njega.

----------


## točkalica

pozdrav, može jedno pitanje za vas. vidim da svi kad popijete klomifen gledate koliko folikula imate i sl. jel vas to vaš ginekolog naruči što radite??

pitam radi prijateljice-poznanice koja živi na otoku a ginekolog joj  u gradu, tako da nije u mogućnosti dolazit prečesto, ali joj ginekologica nije ni spominjala ništa samo joj je dala te tablete i to je to. nije upalilo i nakon par mejseci opet joj je prepislala i to je to.
Jel ima nešto što bi ona mogla učinit bez svog ginekologa, da zna kako to napreduje?
(inače prešla je 40 god.).

hvala

----------


## kata1

Točkalica, ja imam 41 g. i na mjestu tvoje prijeteljice nebi gubila vrijeme sa soc gin. nego išla kod strčnijih osoba za neplodnost jer je u tim godinama vrijeme vrlo dragocjeno mjereno u mjesecima, govorim iz
vlastitog iskustva, u klubu 39+ možeš naći dragocjenih info za priju, da joj je sa srećom

----------


## točkalica

hvala kata1. inače ona ima već dvoje velike djece tako da se zna da može i njih je rodila i začela bez problema. ginekologica ju je pregledala i kaže da je smanjen broj  jajašca, s partnerom je sve u redu.

----------


## kata1

točkalica imaš pp

----------


## nela.

Bok curke!Evo ja sam danas bila na uzv-u 11 dan ciklusa endić mi je 7mm doktor mi dao estrofem u subotu imam punkciju.jel koja pila te tablete i kolko vam se endić zadebljao.HVALA :?

----------


## MMK

Nakon prvog klomifenskog ciklusa ( 5x1) imam dvije crtice na testu, jedna je istina blijeda i jako me strah.

----------


## Kadauna

joj MMK  :D  :D  :D 


zašto te je strah? Koliko ti je dana prošlo od ovulacije?

Sutra na betu a do tada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MMK

Strah me je nemam simtoma, zbog spontanog od prije 1,5 god, a od O je 15 dana. Hvala na lijepim željama, ma sva sam ja zbunjena. Malo mi je nezgodno zbog posla, pa bih b-hcg vadila idući pon. od kad sam na godišnjam.

----------


## ovnica29

pozdrav!

imam pitanje za "klomifenke"

meni je danas 16-ti dan poslije ovulacije(bila sam na klomifenima,5x2 i dobila štopericu) i još nema menstruacije....trudna nisam jer sam prije 3 dana vadila betu...

jel može biti da mi je klomifen(a možda i utrogestan,jer sam ga morala stavljati 2x2) produžio lutealnu fazu ciklusa?

kakva su vaša iskustva?
i ja sam užasno nervozna dok uzimam klomifen.....

----------


## nela.

Doći će ti svaki čas zna kasniti zbog utrića al kad prestaneš s njima dođe za par dana

----------


## ovnica29

> Doći će ti svaki čas zna kasniti zbog utrića al kad prestaneš s njima dođe za par dana


hvala na odgovoru!
već sam sva luda....čekam da ponovno krenem s klomifenima, a m nema i nema.....
a trbuh mi je isto jadan napuhnut...
nadam se da će danas tokom dana doći!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ovnica29

evo, jučer popodne dobila!!!

tako da sutra krećem s klomifenima!
držite fige da dobijem koji folikulić!!  :Smile:

----------


## ovnica29

evo mene opet...
na žalost niti jedan folikul ovaj put....
nisam reagirala.

jel imao netko takvo iskustvo, da ne reagira na klomifen?
što dalje??

baš sam tužna...tako sam se nadala, a ono ništa...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## reny123

Pozdrav svima, 
odlučila se i ja javit i podijelit iskustvo. Pokušavamo 1,5 god prirodnim putem. Nije išlo. Ginić mi propisao Klomifen 2X1 5 dana od 4dc. Ovo mi je treći ciklus. Nisam radila folikulometriju. Dobro podnosim Klomifen. Pročitala sam da Klomifen djeluje još neko vrijeme poslije uzimanja i stimulira rad jajnika, tako da ću si dat par mjeseci mira. Ne uspije li, krenut ću na pretrage i IVF. MM ima spermiogram u redu.

----------


## mare41

[size=2] Nisam radila folikulometriju. 
A kako to da nije rađena folikulometrija? Uobičajeno je da se radi, da se vidi koliko ima folikula, kad su puknuli tako da se da preporuka za ciljani odnos.

----------


## reny123

Danas sam bila kod njega. Kaže da ćemo nakon ovog pauzirat par mjeseci, pa ako bude potrebno, u sljedećoj rundi će pojačat dozu i radit folikulometriju.

----------


## simbi

Mene ovako zanima.Pokusavamo tek neka 4 mjeseca jer vidim da ovdje ima vas koje se puno duze trudite i svaka vam cast na strpljenju,a vama koje ste uspjele cestitam.Naime meni je odma na pocetku otkriven problem prenizak progesteron 21dc samo 1,9 (ref.vr.5-85) znaci nema ovulacije medjutim ovaj ciklus sam opet provjeravala prog i to 20dc mi je 64,1 sto znaci da je ovulacije bilo,ali gin me zeli staviti na Klomifene iduci mjesec.Da li mislite da je to potrebno s ovolikim prog mozda je jednostavno onaj ciklus prije bio anovulatoran?
Oprostite na malo duzem post-u,ali htjela bi cuti vase misljenje

----------


## mare41

Moguće je da je svaki ciklus različit (pogotovo se to mijenja s većom dobi, naravno ako nema neke druge dijagnoze), iako su anovulacije moguće i kod mlađih, a klomifen je blaga stimulacija O, vjerojatno ti je preporučen preventivno, da se izbjegnu moguće anovulacije, dakle, klomifenske folikule treba pratiti UZV-om, i nije da nema nuspojava, ali nisu značajne i relativno se lako podnosi.

----------


## simbi

Imam 24god,a kako sam prije toga par mjeseci bila bolesna neki oblik mononukleoze ja pretpostavljam da je cak moguce da mi se od opceg loseg zdravstvenog stanja sve bilo poremetilo.Razumijem ja to preventivno,ali zar ne bi tribalo provjeriti jos bar jedan ciklus prije stavljanja na klomifen da se vidi da li ce sve biti u redu.Koliko znam klomifen stanjuje sluznicu maternice,a meni i inace nije bas idealna.

----------


## simbi

Jel vi koje ste na klomifenu provjeravate progesteron dok ste na njemu?koliki vam je ?

----------


## MMK

Ja sam bila samo na folikulometriji, nikakva drga mjerenja mi nisu preporučili, ali sam ja na svoju ruku prije početka uzimanja prekontrolisala sve hormone i KKS.
Btw koliku dozu klomifena ti je preporučio ljekar ??
Meni je nekako slično tako bilo prije kada god sam provjeravala O je bila tu, onda u jeku svih pretraga desi mi se da 2 ciklusa neovuliram i preporuči mi klomifen 5x1 (od 5-9)
Ja isti mjesec ostala T, ali bila je vanmaterična.

----------


## mare41

Po mom mišljenju, s 24 godine stvarno nema potrebe žuriti s klomifenom, ali naravno, zadnju riječ ima ginekolog, ja sutra idem vaditi progesteron da provjerim da klomifenski folikuli nisu bili prazni, imala sam ih 3 jer sam klomifen pila od 3. dana, svakako je bolje početi od 5. dana s jednom tabletom.

----------


## simbi

Meni je rekla od 5-9 dana ciklusa 2x1.E pa to i ja mislim da je malo prerano.

----------


## simbi

MMK kako si provjeravala da li imas ovulaciju da li si isla na folikulometrije ili si kontrolirala progesteron 21dc?

----------


## MMK

*simbi* išla sam na folikulometriju i na jednoj tableti dnevno sam imala 3 folikula. Tako da mi se tvoja terapija od 2 dnevno čini velika, pogotovo ako ovuliraš i bez klomifena.
Zašto ti je dat dabroston ?

Što ina i ostali kažu NE klomifen bez folikulometrije ( pogotovo prvi put, kada se ne može na bazi prijašnjeg iskustva pretpostaviti kako će tijelo reagovati i to dvije dnevno. 
Koliko sam ja shvatila večina dr. počne s jednom tabletom, pa eventualno povećavaju, ako nema reakcije.

----------


## simbi

Nisam vise na dabrostonu a pila sam ga da mi se reguliraju ciklusi.
A to sta si ti komentirala mene upravo i muci znaci imam normalnu ovulaciju pokusavam samo 4 miseca i ona bi meni odma pocela s duplom dozom klomifena,pa me strah da ne dodje do hiperstimulacije ako se uz moju vec postojecu ovulaciju koja je po porgesteronu ovaj mjesec bila odlicna jos dodatno stimulira ovulacija

----------


## simbi

Koliko si ti vec na Klomifenu jesi odma reagirala na njega.3 folikula super moglo bi biti nesto.

----------


## MMK

> Ja sam bila samo na folikulometriji, nikakva druga mjerenja mi nisu preporučili, ali sam ja na svoju ruku prije početka uzimanja prekontrolisala sve hormone i KKS.
> Btw koliku dozu klomifena ti je preporučio ljekar ??
> Meni je nekako slično tako bilo prije kada god sam provjeravala O je bila tu, onda u jeku svih pretraga desi mi se da 2 ciklusa neovuliram i preporuči mi klomifen 5x1 (od 5-9)
> *Ja sam isti mjesec ostala T, ali bila je vanmaterična.*

----------


## mare41

Da li je nekom klomifen "pojačao" simptome PMS-a? Ja inače, otprilike 7 dana pred M, osjetim lagani grč u maternici, bolove u jajnicima i leđima, ali u ovome klomifenskom ciklusu to je počelo ranije i s puno jačim bolovima, po svemu sam sigurna da je PMS, a ne rani simptomi trudnoće, ali pitam se da li klomifen utječe na "pojačanje" bolova? Čak mi se, po valunzima oko 21. dana, čini da ima produženo djelovanje..

----------


## reny123

Meni PMS nije bio ništa pojačan, već M. Ljuštilo se...

----------


## simbi

Trebala bi 5.dc poceti s Klomifenom medjutim neznam kako cu znati koji mi je 5 dan s obzirom da mi se u petak pojavilo samo nekoliko smedjih tockica na ulosku,pa nista pa jucer opet malo smedjeg malo roskastog i danas par kapljica krvi.Moja uobicajena m kad krene krene pa mi je ovo cudno i neznam uopce sta da uzmem kao 1.dan ciklusa.Ginekologicu nemogu dobiti da je pitam.Jel imala koja slicno iskustvo?

----------


## wewa

Obicno je najlakse utvrditi 2. dc, buduci da tad obicno na ulosku ostaju ugrusci. Dakle, strpi se jos koji dan, menstruacija zna zezati u ciklusu kad se krece s nekakvim postupkom. sretno!

----------


## reny123

> Trebala bi 5.dc poceti s Klomifenom medjutim neznam kako cu znati koji mi je 5 dan s obzirom da mi se u petak pojavilo samo nekoliko smedjih tockica na ulosku,pa nista pa jucer opet malo smedjeg malo roskastog i danas par kapljica krvi.Moja uobicajena m kad krene krene pa mi je ovo cudno i neznam uopce sta da uzmem kao 1.dan ciklusa.Ginekologicu nemogu dobiti da je pitam.Jel imala koja slicno iskustvo?


 Negdje sam pročitala da se kao 1dc uzima onaj u kojem je počela i prva smeđa točkica.

----------


## MMK

Koliko ja znam to tačkasto sporadično krvarenje je spoting, koji ne označava prvi dan ciklusa ( može se javiti i u sredini ciklusa oko O, ali obično je prije M). Prvi dan ciklusa-menstruacije svježa krv i uobičajena obilnost krvarenja.

----------


## simbi

Evo danas mi vise nema nicega ni tockice.A i ja isto mislim da se smeđe ne racuna koliko sam upucena,a ako se krv racuna mogla bi jucer racunati kao prvi dan ali bilo je jako malo krvi i to nakon sta bi na wc isla,a danas nista,pa mi je i to malo glupo racunat kao 1. i sta onda ispada da mi je trajala 1 dan,a inace mi traje 5

----------


## simbi

Danas i jucer poceo rastezljivi svijetlo smeđi iscjedak stvarno neznam sta da radim gin sam pokusavala dobiti pa nikako.Ocito ovaj mjesec nista od Klomifena,ali me brine ovo???

----------


## simbi

Danas i jucer poceo rastezljivi svijetlo smeđi iscjedak stvarno neznam sta da radim gin sam pokusavala dobiti pa nikako.Ocito ovaj mjesec nista od Klomifena,ali me brine ovo???

----------


## mare41

Simbi, možda da probaš postaviti to pitanje dr Radončiću na portalu zdravlje i zivot (po pitaje doktora), on vrlo ažurno odgovara na pitanja, do sutra će ti sigurno odgovoriti.

----------


## Aurora*

> Danas i jucer poceo rastezljivi svijetlo smeđi iscjedak stvarno neznam sta da radim gin sam pokusavala dobiti pa nikako.Ocito ovaj mjesec nista od Klomifena,ali me brine ovo???


*simbi* koji ti je dan ciklusa? Koliko su ti inace dugi ciklusi?

----------


## simbi

28 dana.Ali ovaj mjesec sam imala malo cudnu situaciju testovi na trudnoci pokazivali pozitivno beta negativno otisla na uzv nista od trudnoce.Kako sam bila na utrogestanu rekla mi je gin da ga prestanem stavljat s obzirom da nije nista vidila u maternici i da cu prokrvariti nakon toga međutim to je bilo 35.dan ciklusa,a danas mi je 42.dan a od krvarenja nista

----------


## simbi

cini mi se nemoguce da mi sad bude ovulacija obicno mi je oko 15 dana ciklusa.A i prosli tjedan sam bila na uzv rekla bi mi da je vidila koji folikul u pripremi

----------


## reny123

Cure, ja u 3. klomifenskom ciklusu. 23dc. Imam temperaturu 37˙C i žutu sluz. Jel to nešto znači??

----------


## ČUFTICA

evo curke još jedne nove na Rodi.....  ja i moj muž već godinu dana pokušavamo napraviti to malo čudo ali nikako nije išlo.... otišla ja na detaljne preglede i otkrilo se da nemam baš neku ovulaciju.... ja sam već popila i prvu idrugu kuru klomifena i sada čekam ovulaciju.... u utorak idem kod ginića da vidim jel se kaj događa ili još ne ali bi trebalo.... prošli mjesec na jednom janiku je bio folikul 21mm i to je bilo ok ali ništa i sada sam popila drugu kuru i krećem ponovo..... da li da se zabrinjavam ili još nije potrebno????.... ja mislim da je to za sada još sve ok....   :Love:

----------


## sanjalica38

Pila sam ovaj mjesec Klomifen i kad su pucali folikuli užasno me bolilo. Otišla sam do dr koji se nije čudio več kaže da je to normalno jel da su 4 folikula prsnula. No danas mi se pojavio neki krvavi ugrušak na 25 dan ciklusa pa mislim da ništ ovaj mjesec od bebice. Ipak, zanima me dal odmah u slijedćem ciklusu se ponavlja uzimanje Klomifena ili se radi mala pauza? Možda mu je djelovanje i nekoliko ciklusa od jedne doze?

----------


## ČUFTICA

terapija ti trajem max. 6mj. tako da opet ponavljaš isto ko i prošli mj.... nema pauze dok ti dr. to ne kaže ali ti je najbolje kada popiješ sada drugu kuru da se naručiš na ultrazvuk 14.d.c. da vidi da li ti je ovulacija svaki mj. ista.... ja sam poslije prve kure otišla 14.d.c. kod dr. i našla je svašta rekla mi je da sam puna ko brod i išla sam doma delati međutim ništa se nije dogodilo i sada sam opet popila drugu kuru i sada u utorak 14.d.c. idem na ultrazvuk da vidi jel kaj ima...... tako da se nikaj ne zabrinjavaj nego ponovi postupak i tak slijedećih 6mj... ali nemora biti možda se dogodi čudo..... :D 
Pozdrav i piši šta god...

----------


## sanjalica38

E hvala ti na savjetu. Nekak su me skomirali ti hormoni pa sam mislila da prođe par mjeseci pa da onda ponovim. U biti, nisam ni shvatila zašto mi ih je gin dao. Prošle godine sam ostala prirodno u drugom stanju al mi je bebica otišla u anđele pa si mislim da je možda zbog godina. 39
Iz kojeg razloga druge cure dobiju klomifen?

----------


## ČUFTICA

gle svaka cura dobije zbog nečega, a to je 99% zbog ovulacije....one žene koje nemaju ovulaciju nemaju ni mengu, pa piju klomifene isto tako primjer kao ja koja imam ovulaciju, ali jako jako slabu i imam uredno mengu, pa ih pijem da mi ojačaju ovulaciju, a neke žene zbog drugih razloga.... sve smo različite ali je uglavno sve oko ovulacije..... a kakav je kod tebe slučaj... šta je tebi dr. rekao, pa da si počela uzimati klomifene???? a šta je bilo s prvom bebicom??? ako imaš veliku želju postati majka godine nisu važne....
 :Embarassed:  

Pozdrav

----------


## sanjalica38

Zaista neznam zakaj ih je meni dr dao. Ovulaciju sam imala svaki mjesec samo iza toga mi je počeo spoting zbog niskog progesterona. Za to koristim Utriće. No ja sam gin rekla da bi muž i ja htjeli bebicu pa je čini mi se htio ubrzati. Ipak od jučer curkam tak da drugi mjesec ispočetka.Pitat ću ga dal može ipak prirodno dalje bez obzira na 39 godina jer mi je taj Klomifen bio koma.A našoj prvoj bebici je u 11tj srčeko prestalo kucati. No imamo svog malog anđela sada na nebu.
Jel tebi ti Klomifeni pomognu? Što ako sam ovaj ciklus sa njima imala 4 folikula, jel sad 3 mjeseca neću imati ovulaciju?
Baš ne kužim njih...

----------


## Pinky

mislim da je preporuka napraviti pauzu nakon 3 mjeseca uzastopnih klomifena jer stanjuju endometrij

----------


## mare41

> Što ako sam ovaj ciklus sa njima imala 4 folikula, jel sad 3 mjeseca neću imati ovulaciju?
> Baš ne kužim njih...


Ciklusi nakon Klomifena se normalno nastavljaju, one koje normalno imaju O bez Klomifena imat će je i dalje, povećani broj folikula u jednom ciklusu znači da ćemo prije ostati bez njih, a ne da se slijedeći ciklusi preskoče. I mene inače boli O, a pogotovo kad su pucala 3 folikula.

----------


## sanjalica38

Da to sam pročitala u uputama.
 A jel moja stara ginička bi vidjela ak bi me gledala na uzv da sam imala 4 folikula u prošlom ciklusu? Otišla sam k jednom privatnom koji mi je dao te Klomifene pa me zanima jel ona može vidjeti da sam otišla drugdje. Ma ono da se ne uvrijedi isl...
E i jel moguće da se kao jajnici isprazne u tih mjesec dva uz Klomifen pa da onda par mjeseci nema ovulacije ili se to samo taj mjesec pojačalo a sad će dalje normalno svaki mjesec?

----------


## mare41

Ovulacija se normalno nastavlja, a u slijedećem ciklusu se ne vide folikuli (žuta tijela) iz prethodonog, i nemoj misliti da je bitno ko će se uvrijediti, svako ima pravo ići tamo gdje misli da mu je bolje. Možda da odeš na konzultacije do nekog MPO doktora?

----------


## sanjalica38

E to sam baš htjela saznati. Hvala ti.
Znači idući mjesec nakon Klomifena trebalo bi opet biti 1 folikul, kaj ne? Jel ima Klomifen ikakvo djelovanje nakon mjesec dana? Da ima više šansi da se ostane u drugom stanju? Frendica mi je na VV isto pila Klomifen i to samo 1 mjesec i shvatila je dr -da on ima neko djelovanje i slijedeći ciklus. Ma znam i ja da bi trebala o svemu popričati sa nekim doktorom al hoću skupiti prvo informacije pa da mu dođem sa nekim konkretnim prijedlogom...

----------


## ČUFTICA

> Zaista neznam zakaj ih je meni dr dao. Ovulaciju sam imala svaki mjesec samo iza toga mi je počeo spoting zbog niskog progesterona. Za to koristim Utriće. No ja sam gin rekla da bi muž i ja htjeli bebicu pa je čini mi se htio ubrzati. Ipak od jučer curkam tak da drugi mjesec ispočetka.Pitat ću ga dal može ipak prirodno dalje bez obzira na 39 godina jer mi je taj Klomifen bio koma.A našoj prvoj bebici je u 11tj srčeko prestalo kucati. No imamo svog malog anđela sada na nebu.
> Jel tebi ti Klomifeni pomognu? Što ako sam ovaj ciklus sa njima imala 4 folikula, jel sad 3 mjeseca neću imati ovulaciju?
> Baš ne kužim njih...


pa meni klomifeni pomažu jel mi stvaraju ovulaciju i to za sada super ali poanta je da moram pogoditi dan što mi očito ne ide i to me jako ljuti....
kao nemam baš velikih problema i sada kada sam počela riješavati ovaj preblem ib sada ne ide tak da sam malo u bedu.... znam da je prerano ali ipak.... ja ima 28 godina i fakat želim to dijete i još jedno ali nikako.... 
ovo što se tiće folikula to ti nema veze koliko si ih imala u prošlom mjesecu jel je svaki mj. za sebe i imat ćeš normalno ovulaciju.... nekad jaču nekad slabiju... ja sam prošli mjesec imala na desnom jajniku folikul od 21mm, a ovaj mjesec imam na oba dva jajnika i to na jednom 16mm a na drugom 11mm... sad vidiš da su puno manji nego prošli mj.... ali sutra kako mi je dr. rekla bi trebali puknuti i od sutra krećem u akciju s mužem pa narednih 5 dana .... i onda čekam



e sada ja imam pitanje...... ovako.... ako dođe do umjetne oplodnje da li je procedura ista kao i kod žena koje imaju problema s jajnicima neke s maternicom itd....????? mi koji imamo " samo" slabiju ovulaciju a sve ostalo je ok ...???? i kako ide procedura i najbitnije jel to boli???

eto to je to od mene... rado bi htjela odgovor da znam kaj me čeka jel su mi rekli ako ne uspije ova terapija s klomifenima idem na bolničko liječenje.. što god da joj to značilo... sada sam kod privatnika a tako ću i ostati...


Pozdrav i veselim se odgovoru
 :Wink:

----------


## sanjalica38

Žao mi je kaj ti ja neznam za proceduru i zakonske propise za med. potpomognutu al sigurno bude znala neka curka s foruma da ti odgovori.
Ja sam točno godinu dana radila sa dragim na bebici, onak prirodno i svaki put pratila ovulaciju sa lh trakicom ili na uzv folikulometrijom. I spavali smo ciljano te dane tj. 11,13 i 15 dan ciklusa. Već nam je postalo i malo naporno tak pod moraš. Tek nakon 11 mjeseci smo uspjeli...no...pila sam i folic plus a sad sam na Folacinu. Znam da je to dobro za razvoj bebice. 
Zato vjerujem da ne treba odustajat i desit će se...
Upravo u tom je stvar, ja trebam davat sve od sebe i malo više od tog i biti strpljiv. I tebi želim mirno čekanje i dočekanje  :Wink:

----------


## reny123

Ne želim vas bedirat, samo podijelit iskustvo. Nakon trećeg klomifenskog ciklusa,stigla M danas. Sad ću ponovo s čajevima dok se endometrij ne oporavi. Grrrr

----------


## mare41

> Cure, ja u 3. klomifenskom ciklusu. 23dc. Imam temperaturu 37˙C i žutu sluz. Jel to nešto znači??


Baš sam se pitala kakav je razvoj situacije kod tebe, žao mi  da nije uspjelo.

----------


## ČUFTICA

> Ne želim vas bedirat, samo podijelit iskustvo. Nakon trećeg klomifenskog ciklusa,stigla M danas. Sad ću ponovo s čajevima dok se endometrij ne oporavi. Grrrr





evo vidiš meni moja ginekologinja je rekla da liječenje klomifenima traje max. 6mj. i bez prekida i nekih čajeva, pa mi nije jasno zakaj ti nakon tri moraš prekinuti????? znam da štete, ali????  i kolika ti je pauza???

----------


## ČUFTICA

> Žao mi je kaj ti ja neznam za proceduru i zakonske propise za med. potpomognutu al sigurno bude znala neka curka s foruma da ti odgovori.
> Ja sam točno godinu dana radila sa dragim na bebici, onak prirodno i svaki put pratila ovulaciju sa lh trakicom ili na uzv folikulometrijom. I spavali smo ciljano te dane tj. 11,13 i 15 dan ciklusa. Već nam je postalo i malo naporno tak pod moraš. Tek nakon 11 mjeseci smo uspjeli...no...pila sam i folic plus a sad sam na Folacinu. Znam da je to dobro za razvoj bebice. 
> Zato vjerujem da ne treba odustajat i desit će se...
> Upravo u tom je stvar, ja trebam davat sve od sebe i malo više od tog i biti strpljiv. I tebi želim mirno čekanje i dočekanje


kaj ti je to ih trakica??? ja bi isto trebala pratiti ovulaciju pa mi je rekla da mjerim bazalnu temp. ali ja to ne mogu jel moraš spavati 6-8 sati i uvijek mjeriti u isto vrijeme i ja to fakat ne mogu.... folic plus ja isto pijem već godinu dana bez obzira na sve.... a ovaj uzv folikulometrijom... kakav je to proces... ja nemam pojma o ničemu... moj ginić mi je rekao da imam vrlo mali problem pa mi zato nije ulazila u tanane s pričom kao da me ne plaši jel će mi klomifeni jako jako pomoći???!!!...
 :?

----------


## ČUFTICA

e sada ja imam pitanje...... ovako.... ako dođe do umjetne oplodnje da li je procedura ista kao i kod žena koje imaju problema s jajnicima neke s maternicom itd....????? mi koji imamo " samo" slabiju ovulaciju a sve ostalo je ok ...???? i kako ide procedura i najbitnije jel to boli??? 

eto to je to od mene... rado bi htjela odgovor da znam kaj me čeka jel su mi rekli ako ne uspije ova terapija s klomifenima idem na bolničko liječenje.. što god da joj to značilo... sada sam kod privatnika a tako ću i ostati... 


molim Vas odgovor..... hvalaaaaaaaaa

----------


## sanjalica38

Lh trakice se kupe bez recepta u apoteci. To su ti trakice za dokazivanje ovulacije a izgledaju slično ovim štapićima za dokazivanje trudnoće. Trebaš se samo popiškiti i očitati rezultat. Ak se pojavi u otvoru crtica to je znak da će ovulacija nastupiti u 24-48 sati. Taj porast mislim luteinizirajućeg hormona ili nešt slično je okidač i razina mu se podiže samo prije ovulacije. Meni je to super jer nemoram se naručivati i ići ginekologu na folikulometriju. 

E sad ponavljam pitanje jer mi je čudno da nije nigdje odgovoreno dal drugi mjesec Klomifen još uvijek djeluje na neki način? Prošli ciklus sam dobila menz. pa me zanima ako ga ne pijem više dal će imati ikakav utjecaj na ovaj mjesec? Mislim kao da se stvori neka zaliha ?

Jel normalno da mi menz. curenje nakon Klomifena traje već 9 dana? Inače 3. Zašto to?

----------


## ČUFTICA

> Lh trakice se kupe bez recepta u apoteci. To su ti trakice za dokazivanje ovulacije a izgledaju slično ovim štapićima za dokazivanje trudnoće. Trebaš se samo popiškiti i očitati rezultat. Ak se pojavi u otvoru crtica to je znak da će ovulacija nastupiti u 24-48 sati. Taj porast mislim luteinizirajućeg hormona ili nešt slično je okidač i razina mu se podiže samo prije ovulacije. Meni je to super jer nemoram se naručivati i ići ginekologu na folikulometriju. 
> 
> E sad ponavljam pitanje jer mi je čudno da nije nigdje odgovoreno dal drugi mjesec Klomifen još uvijek djeluje na neki način? Prošli ciklus sam dobila menz. pa me zanima ako ga ne pijem više dal će imati ikakav utjecaj na ovaj mjesec? Mislim kao da se stvori neka zaliha ?
> 
> Jel normalno da mi menz. curenje nakon Klomifena traje već 9 dana? Inače 3. Zašto to?


koliko ja znam klomifen ne bi trebao djelovati drugi mjesec jel onda ga ne bi pili svaki mjesec da djeluje... mislim da je svaki mjesec za sebe.... gle kaj se tiće klomifena može ti biti samo bolje ne i gore osim ako vidiš da si jako jako napuhnuta pa ti to znaći da su ti se jajnici povećali i onda treba prestati uzimati klomifene dok se ne vrate na staru veličinu... ako ćeš jedan mjesec piti pa drugi ne ništa starka od toga jedino da se dogodi čudo što ti želim... a i sebi ali ga ja svaki mjesec pijem... sada sam popila drugu kuru i ovulacija je prošla i ja sam svoje obavila i sada čekam.... nadam se da vještica nebu došla..... nema zalihe kod klomifena bar ne koliko tebi treba.... meni se isto menziz produžio sa 4 dana pa do 7 dana ali je to normalo zbog klomifena... ipak su one stimulans i malo se igramo s hormonima i moraš biti spremna na sve.... sve se pošeremeti ništa nije kao prije i to ti je tak.... ako ti dr nije prekinuo terapiju nemoj ni ti... trudi se bar toliko koliko traje terapija 6 mjeseci i ne odustaj jel kada završiš tu terapiju ajmo reći laganu onda je malo veći problem.... 

reci mi molim te koliko koštaju te lh trakice i koliko ih ima unutra... pa bi si kupila ako ovaj mjesec ne uspije pa za drugi..
kaj sada imaš menziz ili u kojoj si fazi????

ići ću i na drugo mišljenje tak da vidim kaj će on reći a ako to sve ne uspije onda idem na umjetnu ali privatno i moliti boga da uspije iz prve...


Pozdrav     :Kiss:  

eto toliko danas od mene pa piši....

----------


## sanjalica38

Ej draga, evo za one lh trakice, po 5 komada su u paketiću bile, bar onih kaj sam ja kupila, koliko se sad mogu sjetiti počela sam 10 dan pa sam ja svaki dan probala i tak sam te mjesece kužila kad je ovulacija. Ono sa sluzi kod mene baš nije tak izraženo pa nisam bila baš sigurna a i to kaj vele da žena zna da su plodni dani jer joj se hoće... meni ne drži vodu. 
A ovo kaj sam ti napisala za Klomifen da djeluje i drugi mjesec to mi je dr L. rekao frendici kaj je bila na VV. A koliko ti već probaš ostati u drugom stanju?  Jesi bila već kod nekog dr? Ja sam prošla od Dubrave do Bijenika dosta dr...pa imam različita mišljenja.... čini mi se da je važno prije sve sam znati i onda doći točno sa idejom hoću to i to...jer sam doživjela da se na jednu terapiju doktora drugi dr. užasava...i sl.
Kakva su tvoja iskustva?

----------


## sanjalica38

Joj zaboravila sam napisati da mi je danas 9-ti dan curenja i sad gruntam kak ću dalje.
Preporučila sam lijepo sve to i dragom Bogu da malo pogleda...tak da nekak bude...  :Smile:

----------


## reny123

> evo vidiš meni moja ginekologinja je rekla da liječenje klomifenima traje max. 6mj. i bez prekida i nekih čajeva, pa mi nije jasno zakaj ti nakon tri moraš prekinuti????? znam da štete, ali????  i kolika ti je pauza???


Gin rekao da ako ne upali nakon 3 mj. da ćemo malo oporavit endometrij, pa krenut s većom dozom Klomifena. No, ovaj put ću bit mudrija i zahtjevat UZV praćenje, a nisam ni hormone nikad kontrlirala.I to ću ga tražit

----------


## ČUFTICA

> Ej draga, evo za one lh trakice, po 5 komada su u paketiću bile, bar onih kaj sam ja kupila, koliko se sad mogu sjetiti počela sam 10 dan pa sam ja svaki dan probala i tak sam te mjesece kužila kad je ovulacija. Ono sa sluzi kod mene baš nije tak izraženo pa nisam bila baš sigurna a i to kaj vele da žena zna da su plodni dani jer joj se hoće... meni ne drži vodu. 
> A ovo kaj sam ti napisala za Klomifen da djeluje i drugi mjesec to mi je dr L. rekao frendici kaj je bila na VV. A koliko ti već probaš ostati u drugom stanju?  Jesi bila već kod nekog dr? Ja sam prošla od Dubrave do Bijenika dosta dr...pa imam različita mišljenja.... čini mi se da je važno prije sve sam znati i onda doći točno sa idejom hoću to i to...jer sam doživjela da se na jednu terapiju doktora drugi dr. užasava...i sl.
> Kakva su tvoja iskustva?


ove lh trakice bum si kupila za slijedeći mjesec pa ću vidjeti...
pa službeno pokušavam ostati trudna već godinu dana s tim da sam sada sa svojim mužem 8 godina i nikad nismo koristi zaštitu pa sam se uvijek pitala kak se nikad nije zalomilo...
5 godina smo hodali i 3 godine smo u braku i nikako... bila sam jučer kod dr i tek jučer su vidjeli da imam puno cista mali i da imam policistične jajnike... tek jučer?????!!!!... a hodam već tri mjeseca kod dr... a eto... i da mi je maternica u nekom drugom obliku nego kaj bi trebala biti ali nikaj strašno... pala sam u nesvijest.. od ničega sad je nekaj... daj ti meni reci da li policistični jajnici to sve tak jako štopaju i jesu li jako jako opasni....???

nisam još bila nigdje osim  kod svoje... idem kod privatnika u sunce osiguranje ali budem otišla na drugo mišljenje neka još idući mjesec probam jel mi je povečala dozu sa jedne tablete na dvije pa ću još malo pričekati... to me smeta kaj svaki doktor trubi svoje i više ne znaš kaj je dobro a kaj nije... 
vidjet ćemo.... a ti koliko radiš na bebici????!!!

Pozdrav   :Wink:

----------


## ČUFTICA

> Joj zaboravila sam napisati da mi je danas 9-ti dan curenja i sad gruntam kak ću dalje.
> Preporučila sam lijepo sve to i dragom Bogu da malo pogleda...tak da nekak bude...




e to ti je već dugo.... pitaj svog dr jel to normalno ili kaj... ja ju nikad nisam imala tak dugo tak da nemam pojma ...... ja ju imam do 5 dana... samo od kad pijem klomifene bolne su i sva sam napuhnuta i jadna... a još kad nekaj pojedem nemrem si hlaće zakopčati... nikad mi nije tak bilo ali bum preživjela.... uvijek sam bila mršava pa sam si sad očajna.....

----------


## ČUFTICA

> ČUFTICA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> evo vidiš meni moja ginekologinja je rekla da liječenje klomifenima traje max. 6mj. i bez prekida i nekih čajeva, pa mi nije jasno zakaj ti nakon tri moraš prekinuti????? znam da štete, ali????  i kolika ti je pauza???
> 
> 
> Gin rekao da ako ne upali nakon 3 mj. da ćemo malo oporavit endometrij, pa krenut s većom dozom Klomifena. No, ovaj put ću bit mudrija i zahtjevat UZV praćenje, a nisam ni hormone nikad kontrlirala.I to ću ga tražit



evo vidiš svako svoje.... uzv idem svaki mjesec i to 14 d.c. i uvijek sam puna ko brod i ništa... hormone sam sve vadila i svi nalazi su ok osim ako ću dobro napisati onog progesterona on nije dobar ali i za to pijem dabroston 15 d.c. pa do menge... i cervikalne briseve sam radila i oni su ok... nakraju je sve ok ali niš nije dobro... ali ja sam odlučila kada završim terapiju sa klomifenima idem na umjetnu i to sam se malo raspitala i zove se in vitro i neću se više zajebavati i trošiti vrijeme jel ovako mogu godinama a godine idu.... proći će mi dvije tri godine te ovako sada možemo pa ovako pa onda kad sve prođeš nakraju ti ostaje oplodnja... nemam živaca više čekati i moliti Boga... to ću napraviti i to je to.... a koliko ti pokušavaš ostati trudna????!!!! ja sada imam 28 god. uskoro 29.god i nemam više kaj čekati pa još ako hoćeš i drugo kad bum????!!!

Pozdrav i piši  :Grin:

----------


## reny123

Čuftice, razmišljam ko i ti. Sve ću to dat izmjerit, pa ako sve štima i ja ću se pripremat za in vitro. Isto nemam živaca, a vremena još manje nego ti, 33 g. Pokušavamo 1,5g. Sad si idem popit čajeka.  :Grin:

----------


## ČUFTICA

> Čuftice, razmišljam ko i ti. Sve ću to dat izmjerit, pa ako sve štima i ja ću se pripremat za in vitro. Isto nemam živaca, a vremena još manje nego ti, 33 g. Pokušavamo 1,5g. Sad si idem popit čajeka.



tak treba malo čajeka pa kamilicu za smirenje živaca hihihihihi.....
sada me još samo zanima jel to boli????!!!! to me jako zanima ta in vitro???!!! :shock:

----------


## ČUFTICA

cure ima kaj novoga??? kod mene još nikaj u fazi čekanja sam .... još tjedan dana do vještice......

----------


## ČUFTICA

cure kaj ima novoga????? jel se kaj događa???? kod mene još nikaj u fazi čekanja menge koja treba doći za tjedan dana.... nadam se da neće...  :Grin:

----------


## tara mc

Imam jedan problem. Započela sam protokol za AIH. Od 3. do 7. dc. pila sam po 2 klomifena. Jučer su bila zadnja dva. Danas sam dobila nekakav smeđlasti iscjedak i sve me boli kao da ću dobiti mengu. Za 2 dana bih trebala započeti s menopurom (2 dana) pa ginek. na ultrazvuk. Muči me ovaj iscjedak. Je li se nekom slično nešto dogodilo?
Treba mi hitan odgovor, da se malo umirim inače od spavanja ništa. :?

----------


## ČUFTICA

> Imam jedan problem. Započela sam protokol za AIH. Od 3. do 7. dc. pila sam po 2 klomifena. Jučer su bila zadnja dva. Danas sam dobila nekakav smeđlasti iscjedak i sve me boli kao da ću dobiti mengu. Za 2 dana bih trebala započeti s menopurom (2 dana) pa ginek. na ultrazvuk. Muči me ovaj iscjedak. Je li se nekom slično nešto dogodilo?
> Treba mi hitan odgovor, da se malo umirim inače od spavanja ništa. :?


Kaj je to aih? gle ja bi ti savjetovala da pitaš svoj ginića jel nemam pojma kaj ti je to.... a kada trebaš dobiti mengu?

----------


## tara mc

To je postupak  unošenja pripremljenog spermija u moje jajovode( to obavlja ginek.) , da bi se poboljšala šansa za oplodnjom. 
Ne bi trebala dobiti mengu prije nego odem ginekologu. Sutra ću ga nazvati i pitati, što dalje. Nema smisla da se pikam ako  nešto s klomifenom nije bilo kako je planirano.
Zanimalo me je li netko imao sličnu situaciju nakon simulacije klomifenom?

----------


## marta26

ej cure, da vam se prikljucim, dobila sam terapiju klomifenima po dva dnevno, od 2dc 6dc, malo rano, al vidjeti cemo sta ce biti iz toga svega. jel bi mogla punkcija doci ranije ak sam pocela ranije uzimati klomice.kak se vi osjecate od njih, ja sam dosta napuhana, cak se prvi dan pocela napuhavati.  puse svima i drzim fige!

----------


## beilana

pozz 
ja koristim klomifen treći mjesec, imam pcos i nemam ovulaciju
prvi ciklus sam pila jednu ujutro jednu naveče, imala sam O pračenu normalnim simptomima+ ovulacijski spoting, drugi mjesec sam pila naveče obje tablete i nisam imala O,potvrđeno folikulometrijom, ne znam jel to ima veze
meni je problem samo jer mi je M jaaaako obilna od klomifena i imam strašne bolove tak da mi je gin za vrijeme m zabranio uopče ikakav malo veči napor što uključuje i trčanje
jel ima koja sličnih iskustava?

----------


## Cannisa

Meni je dr. uvijek govorio da klomifen se ne smije nikako piti svaki mjesec, obavezno mjesec dana pauze između. I naravno obavezne folikulometrije za vrijeme uzimanja.

----------


## beilana

nakon drugog mjeseca napravili smo pauzu a trebala bi, kao, biti iza 3.

----------


## Ela28

Curke koliko ste dobile kutija Klomifena? :/ Na nalazu mi piše da trebam dobiti 2 kutije Klomifena,odem jutros po recept,nisam uopće obraćala pažnju i u ljekarni mi daju 1 kutiju,vratim se ponovno kod ginekologa i pokažem mu nalaz da piše da moram dobiti 2 kutije,kaže nije mu jasno,ali mi sad ne može dati još jedan recept,nego kad dođem po gonole da ga posjetim za još 1 kutiju.

----------


## beilana

ja sam dobila jedn recept ali za tri puta i svaki put mi vrate recept

----------


## pak

evo imam jedno pitanje 
kako sam prosla cetri postupka i sve na gonalima, menopurima i decapeptylima  pitala sam svog dr. za klomifen i odgovor je bio nije to za vas, to je bilo prije ovog zakona koji nam kao omogucuje 6 postupaka pa kada sam ispucala prijasnja 3 na teret HZZO-a mislila sam mogu probati sa tim ali odgovor je uvijek bio isti nedorecen, e sada meni nije jasno a nisam uspijela dobiti odgovor od dr. po cemu odredjuje da to nije za mene imam 32.god sada onda sam imala 29 nalazi su mi uredni i u cijelu pricu smo usli zbog nalaza mm, klomifen nismo ni probali tako da neznam ni kako bi reagirala,malo sam ga oduzila ali uglavnom pitanje je na temelju cega odlucuju kome dati klomifen a kome ne?

----------


## točkalica

hii! pozdrav svima!!

Evo dobila sam klomifen prvi puta da probam radi O koje nema, i M koja ne stize tj. za to sam dobila duphastone. 


Cure koje već duze pratite slučajeve s klomifenom, recite mi da li su loše nuspojave puno rjeđe.....jer kad pročitam šta tamo piše uff, .....želim bebu naravno, ali sve te tablete , malo me strah to sve u sebe trpat, iako sam sretna jer nekima uspije i od prve!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Točkalice moraš sama sa sobom raščistiti hoćeš li piti klomifeme ili ne..
Naravno svako je tijelo drugačije i reagira na svoj način.. nema tu pravila..
Ja sam ga pila dva puta.
Prvi put sam od nuspojava imala samo valunge. Imala sam dva folikula i inseminacija je obavljena tek 17 dc..
Drugi puta sam imala sve navedene nuspojave (baš sve) al najviše me pogodila promjena raspoloženja (depresije -  takvog lošeg i jadnog raspoloženja nisam bila nikada) i naravno totalni zastoj probave (ja koja idem i do tri puta na dan na WC).. bila sam sva jadna i kad je dr. rekao da imam samo jedan folikul i inseminacija je obavljena  12dc..

Za desetak dana ih krećem piti treći puta (uz pomoć 10 Gonala) pa ćemo vidjeti..  :Grin:  
A inače ja imam najnormalnije cikluse od 29-30 dana i sa utvrđenom O što je dosta netipično za PCOS..

----------


## točkalica

A danas mi ga je tek dala pa sam još malo pod dojmom. ustvari sam sretna jer znam da uz to imam puno vece sanse od neredovitih ciklusa tj. ciklusa kojih zadnja 4 mjeseca nema, i bez O.......

ma ne moze se dogodit nis strasnije od malo mucnina i nerapolozenja....ustvari jedva cekam uz mali strah , ali naviknut cu se!!


Da li da pijem i čaj od vrkute uz njega il nema potrebe??

----------


## Šiškica

Mislim da nije preporučljivo mješati Klomifem s čajevima..

Njih pij kad nisi na nikakvim ljekovima..

(Ovo opet kažem iz vlastitog iskustva. Više puta sam čula da se nesmiju hormonski lijekovi mješati s biljnim pripravcima)

----------


## bublica3

Ja sam tri puta pila Klomifene i nisam imala nikakve nus pojave.

----------


## točkalica

> Ja sam tri puta pila Klomifene i nisam imala nikakve nus pojave.



Super!!


ma ja sam do sad uviejk dobro reagirala na sve lijekove ikad.. osim duphastone malo me hvalta glad, ali suzdrzat cu se nekako!!

Nis sutra krecem na duph. pa na klomifene tek za nekih 20 dana!!!


Također sretno svim curama koje se trude uz pomoć klomifena!

----------


## mare41

točkalica, ja sam imala valunge od klomifena, u jednom ciklusu jaka probadanja u jajnicima, i iznimno jake bolove kad bi folikuli pucali, promjene raspoloženja, glad i napuhnutost, ali to zaista nisu neke značajne nuspojave i sve to brzo prođe, kad kreneš vidjet ćeš da nije strašno i strah će nestati (i ja sam imala strah od unošenja hormona u organizam, a sad me čekaju puno jače doze), puno sreće želim.

----------


## sretna35

samo podcrtavam moja izvrsna iskustva s klomifenom, nikakvih nus pojava nisam imala i konačno nakon puno postupaka sam ostvarila trudnoću upravo iz klomifenskog postupka, sda sam u 37 tjednu trudnoće

----------


## Gabi25

Imam jedno pitanje vezano uz klomifen- krećemo sa prvim postupkom i doktor mi je prepisao klomifene 5-9 dc. Ciklusi su mi inače 29-30 dana. Međutim ovaj zadnji mi je bio 26 dana sa o 11 dc :? 
Danas sam ga zvala da mu to kažem i on je rekao da to nema veze.
Mene zapravo zanima- da li postoji neko pravilo ono od do kada nakon zadnjeg klomifena nastupa ovulacija?? Naručena sam na uzv 11 dc-pa se nadam da to neće biti kasno.
To je moja prva paranoja u prvom postupku  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

Ovulacija obično nastupa  5-10  dana, u većini slučajeva 7 dana nakon posljednjeg dana liječenja-copy iz uputstava, kod mene bi ovulacija bila oko 6. dana nakon zadnje tablete.

----------


## Gabi25

thanks mare  :Love:

----------


## kika83

Ja kad sam prvi put pila klomifen jednu tabletu na dan(od 5-9) dobila sam samo jedan folikul i bila na AIH-u. Drugi put sam pila dvije na dan(isto od 5-9dc) i dobila dva folikula(odlična) i isto bila na AIH-u, sad treći put ču ga isto piti(ali ovaj put od 3-7dc i neznam zašto) ali idem na IVF pa čemo vidjet dali če biti koja js u folikulu.
Nikakve nuspojave dok sam pila nisam imala, jedino nakon svakog postupka sam dobila cistu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## točkalica

> Postano: ned stu 15, 2009 10:44 pm    Naslov:    
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> amyx (napisa): 
> Ne želim te sad obeshrabriti ali to što nemaš ovulaciju, nije baš samo... 
> Ja sam tri puta bila na klomifenu, ovulacija postignuta svaki put a od trudnoće ni T. Ali svatko je drugačijui pa eto tebi želim da ti upali iz prve 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ti pravo kazem ne znam tocno, jer se tada nisam toliko razumijela u to, pa nisam gledala i pamtila, mislila sam da mi nece trebat  :/ ........al bilo ih je 4-5 i svi su bili ok...zadnje sto mi je zasebno vadila je prolkatin zbog iscjetka iz prsa, i on mi je vise nego savrseno normalan....hmmmm......ne znam pitat cu je jos o tome.....imate li kakvu preporuku sta bi je jos mogla pitat??

----------


## marta26

cure moje, molim pomoc vas koje ste pile klomifene. ja sam prosli ciklus dobila protokol 2-6 dc po dvije tablete dnevno, dobila jednu js koja se nije oplodila, medjutim, sad u ovom ciklusu iza, negdje oko ovulacije jako me zabolio lijevi jajnik(valjda sam iz njega ovulirala) to je bilo 14 dc i od tada, nekih 5 dana vec ja sam napuhnuta ko zaba i bole me jajnici s vremena na vrijeme, jel imala koja slicno iskustvo. ma citala sam da se mogu od klomifena dobiti ciste pa me malo tog frkica :?

----------


## matto

ako su tijekom terapije redovito rađene folikometrije vjerojatno nije ništa strašno, jer na klomifen jajnici tako reagiraju za razliku od femare kod koje uopće ne bole, barem mene nisu, pa se može činiti da su se uspavali. Poslije klomifena znala sam osjetiti jajnike i nakon ovulacije tako da kod tebe vjerojatno nije ništa strašno, nisam nikad imala ciste ali koliko sam čula od žene koje su s njima mučile ta bol je puno veća,  a ta napuhanost i bol u janicima se javljala i kod mene kad sam koristila klomifen 
držim fige da je sve uredu...  :Love:

----------


## marta26

thx matto  :Kiss:   u cetvrtak idem ginu pa cu i dobiti potvrdu, ma trebala bi u 1 ili 2 mj u postupak pa bi voljela da sve bude tip top!

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure i  ja  sam imala sl.iskustva sa klomifenom......kada sam pila   3mj. i radila  ciljne odnose   ..jajnici su me  rasturali   nisam mogla dvije noci  spavat od  bolova....pitam dr.zasto  to? ona ce  to je tako..jajnici reagiraju....e sad    idem na aih i opet cu piti klomifen  2x1  4 dana   i  sigurno cu opet imati bolove...a  to tako mora biti sa klomifenom??????

----------


## marta26

:/  hm, ocito, evo meni jos traje, preksutra idem ginu pa vas izvijestim, nadam se da bu sve ok. to je jedno iskustvo koje ce pomoci curama koje su u klomifenskom, jer ih ima sve vise zbog zakona

----------


## točkalica

hej !! imam jedno pitanje ?? mozda je malo smiješno, ali zanima me da li goovrite o bolovima dok ste pile klomifen ili bolovi kad dođe ovulacija znaci kad se tablete već popiju??

Ja zasad evo drugi dan, da pokucam sve 5. necu dva put rec da ne ureknem...

----------


## mare41

Mene su u prvom klomifenskom ciklusu jajnici par puta tako jako zabolili još dok sam pila klomifene, a bio je samo jedan folikul koji me inače boli dok raste, a još gore kad puca, a u slijedećem klomifenskom nije bilo tih bolova za vrijeme pijenja nego kad su 3 folikula počela rasti, bolovi su bili jaki, a tek kad su pucali.... a konstantno sam imala valunge, točkalica, evo ja sam različito reagiram u 2 klo ciklusa, a svi različito reagiramo, ta reakcija jajnika je normalna (neki to ne osjete).

----------


## marta26

ja mislim na ciklus poslije klomifena, u 10 mj sam popila cijelu kutiju, imala ivf iz jedne js, koja se nije oplodila, sad nisam na klomicima, a evo sad me frce ko da cu dobit, vise mi to ide na zivce! trebala bi u 1 mj na stimulirani opet, pa se nadam da ce se do tada sve izregulirati. inace dok sam ih pila, nisam imala nikakve bolove, bas nista, gore mi je sad :?

----------


## točkalica

> Mene su u prvom klomifenskom ciklusu jajnici par puta tako jako zabolili još dok sam pila klomifene, a bio je samo jedan folikul koji me inače boli dok raste, a još gore kad puca, a u slijedećem klomifenskom nije bilo tih bolova za vrijeme pijenja nego kad su 3 folikula počela rasti, bolovi su bili jaki, a tek kad su pucali.... a konstantno sam imala valunge, točkalica, evo ja sam različito reagiram u 2 klo ciklusa, a svi različito reagiramo, ta reakcija jajnika je normalna (neki to ne osjete).



Ja sam zasad samo jučer osjetila kratko probadanje u lijevom jajniku. Znam da je normalno ako malo boli, ipak se trudimo moramo to malo i osjetit!!!

Inače kad sam prije normalnim putem dobila  O nikad me nije boljelo, tu i tamo bi me propiklao u janicima i to je to, a ponekad i bez toga. 

Eto klomifen danas ide treći dan i dalje sve 5!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

a ja sam mislila dok pijem klomifen...odmah drugi dan  pocnu jajnici reagirat   ajme..... :shock:

----------


## marta26

evo, kako sam i sumnjala, imam svoju prvu cistu u zivotu, ocito mi folikul nije prsnuo, velika je 42x30mm, pa se nadam da ce s iducom vjesticom otici  :Mad:  a to sve od klomica, a zanimljivo kak sam na gonale fino reagirala

----------


## zelimo_bebu

marta26...ja sam u onom postupku od klomića dobila cistu, koju je doc vidio uz folikule-kaže da se vidi da je cista jer nije obla kao folikuli...meni su ju ispunktirali uz JS...Čudim se da ti je ta cista ostala poslije postupka...da ju nisi izvukli van...

----------


## marta26

kaj mislis da mi je od proslog, pa mogla se napraviti u ovom ciklusu nakon m? sta nije? ne kuzim se bas u to. ah ne znam sta cu sad onda na kraju, uglavnom necu nikad vise klomice uzimati i nadam se da ce otic bez punktiranja

----------


## anonymus24

pozdrav cure.. ja sam prvi puta na klomifenu..  pila sam pet dana 2x1 i svih pet povracala.. doktor kaze da je to super da znaci da se nesto događa..ma krasno :/  nije nama zenama lako :mrgreen:

----------


## sretna35

> pozdrav cure.. ja sam prvi puta na klomifenu..  pila sam pet dana 2x1 i svih pet povracala.. doktor kaze da je to super da znaci da se nesto događa..ma krasno :/  nije nama zenama lako


  :Grin:   :Grin:  ne mogu vjerovati, ma šta se događa, slabo ti je?

----------


## anonymus24

ajme uzas nepitaj... jedem jedanput na dan jer mi je trbuh toliko napuhan da vise ni hlace nemogu zakopcati :))sva sam naduta ...kao da sam trudna hehehe... ali treba optimisticno naprijed pa me to jedino i drži... 12 mi dan ciklusa i ima samo jedna folika od 18mm pa se pazim do ovulacije ako dođe do nje ovaj vikend :)))

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Marta...meni se cista napravila u ciklusu kad sam išla na postupak-od Klomifena mislim...jer nikada prije nisam imala ciste!!! I doc rekao da ju je ispunktirao sa JS i amen....sad nema niš....zato me čudi kako ti se sad napravila, a Klomifen bio u prošlom ciklusu...

----------


## maya3

ni ja nikada u životu nisam imala ciste sve do klomifena čak mi je Dr. L. u jednom od pregleda našao i polip u maternici!!! ja sam se isprepadala ali na slijedećem pregledu nije ih bilo :?  pojma nemam kako

----------


## maya3

mislim da i poslije postupka tj. punktiranja jajnici rade 100 na sat ipak su to hormoni :shock:

----------


## bublica3

Ja sam Klomifene uzimala kod moja 3 AIH postupka i nikada nikakve nus pojave. Samo stomak malo napuhan.

----------


## Šiškica

> mislim da i poslije postupka tj. punktiranja jajnici rade 100 na sat ipak su to hormoni :shock:


Primjetih ovo..  :Grin:  prije 12 dana sam imala punkciju -nisu našli js..
Stalno imam osjećaj nekakvog gibanja, probadanja, bolova ..
i Užasno me strah M , mislim da ću krepat od bolova  :/

----------


## RuzicaSB

Taman htjedoh napisati kako nisam imala nikakvih nuspojava ali sad ne smijem nista reci dok ne vidim sta ce biti ako i kad procurim.
*Siskice*  drzim fige da ne buba previse.  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Nisam imala nuspojava poput napuhnutosti i probadanja (inače svoje jajnike nikad ne osjećam, a niiti PMS nemam), jedino sam dobila nekoliko prištića (inale se oko ovulacije pojavi jedan, ovaj put ih je bilo više i bili su otporniji na isušivanje   :Grin:  ).

----------


## MMK

*maya3 i želimo_bebu, kao i ostale djevojke* sa nuspojavama poput polipa i cicti, interesuje me koliko ste uzimali klomifena u terapiji i koliko mjeseci ?

Ja sam samo jedan mj. bila na klomifenu 5x1 ( 11dc 3 folikula- ciljani) završilo vanmateričnom, sada još uvijek odmaramo, pa bi od idućeg mjeseca, nadam se, mogli u akciju. Možda to bude odmah s klomifenom, a možda 2 mj, prirodno, pa ako se ništa ne desi klomifen. Malo me je strah zbog vanmaterične i ostalih problema, pa vagam i skupljam info.

----------


## MMK

*maya3 i želimo_bebu, kao i ostale djevojke* sa nuspojavama poput polipa i cicti, interesuje me koliko ste uzimali klomifena u terapiji i koliko mjeseci ?

Ja sam samo jedan mj. bila na klomifenu 5x1 ( 11dc 3 folikula- ciljani) završilo vanmateričnom, sada još uvijek odmaramo, pa bi od idućeg mjeseca, nadam se, mogli u akciju. Možda to bude odmah s klomifenom, a možda 2 mj, prirodno, pa ako se ništa ne desi klomifen. Malo me je strah zbog vanmaterične i ostalih problema, pa vagam i skupljam info.

----------


## marta26

zelimo bebu, meni je nastala nakon klomica ocito, cula sam da hoce tako, a ja sam ti napuhana strasno, i tesko mi je, imam pritisak dolje,bas komica, aa necu ni mislit o tome kak ce bit kad m dodje, ufff, al samo neka ode cista, pa makar ubijalo od bolova. mmk, ja sam eto jedan mjesec 2x5 komada, a nikad prije ni poslije ni jedne ciste, a na neke tak djeluje ocito. nadam se da je neka vodena pa ce otici, al cure moje, 4,2 cm, pa to je fakat ogromno, jbt skoro ko jaje :shock: nije ni cudo da mi je toliki trbuh

----------


## marta26

dobro ajde, jaje od kosa, ne kokoske  :Laughing:

----------


## frka

marta, nije 4,2 tak jako strasno - meni skoro svaki mjesec skacu od 4-5cm (i moram priznat da boli). a frendica mi je imala 14cm!!! i pukla je sama od sebe dan prije operacije!

----------


## marta26

ma da?? 14?? ajme! a nisam znala, meni se cini ogromno, ajde onda dobro, valjda ce otici i meni samo, sad sam na utricima i opce me vise ne boli al sam jos samo napuhana, to mi tesko pada, iz pbofila sam ko trudnica, a samo ja znam da sam daleko od toga  :Sad:  pa mi jos teze pada taj lazni trbuh, a jesam luda

----------


## anonymus24

marta budi uporna..isplatiti ce ti se..ne samo tebi nego i svima nama  :Smile:   :Smile:    ja danas dosla od ginekologa s folikulom od 32mm koja nece prsne ...pa vas se pridruzujem. ... :Smile: )

----------


## anonymus24

ej cure molim vas pomoc.. na 16dc mi je folikul narastao na 32 mm... moj ginekolog kaže da je pukao na neklasnicni nacin..još se vidi njegov oblik loptice ali se jasno vidi na ultrauzvuku da je s+dolslo do malih pucannja na tri mjesta.. i da misli kako je ipak doslo do ovulacije... nerazumijem se baš u sve to..sve mi je još novo..pa me zanima jeli koja imala slicnu situaciju i oce li ovo pukniti do kraja ili ce se stvoprti cista ili akko vec dolazi do nje...uh...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AMELLIE

Cure...molim pomoć...uzimam klomifen i gonal u kombinaciji..na početku je sve bilo ok...ali u zadnjih 2 ciklusa moje raspoloženje je katastrofalno, totalni potop suza bez određenog razloga, padam u depresiju a nemogu si pomoć, moj MM kaze da odemo psihijatru....a sta da mi da tablete za smirenje i onda da budem sva nikakva i napola umrtvljena, a neznam sta da radim....potpuno sam se izolirala od drustva nista mi se neda..svi mi idu na zivce, uzela sam pauzu od svih hobija i obveza!!!!

----------


## Šiškica

nije valjda da ti je doktor dao dva ciklusa za redom Klomifeme +Gonale ??:?   
između stimuliranih ciklusa treba proći po par mjeseci pauze da se tijelo oporavi.. 
A ove nuspojave su ti nažalost normalne..

----------


## MMK

Draga Amela to što doživljavaš nije nenormalno s obzirom na borbu, terapiju i milion ostlh udrobljenih faktora.
Ako želiš otići psihologu ili psihijatru zašto ne, možda ne dobiješ terapiju, nego porciju razgovora.
S obzirom na planiranje T čisto sumnjam da bi dobila neke jače lijekove, a apaurin ( ja ga pijem zbog drugih zdr.tegoba)može i dobro da dođe u ovim borbama, kada je tijelo pretjesno za dušu i svu njenu težinu.

----------


## wewa

eh, klomifen je lijek kod kojeg bi u nus-pojavama trebalo pisati: potencijalno letalan za okolinu   :Rolling Eyes:  
ili "ko prezivi, pricace"   :Grin:  

Amela, koji god dr bio u pitanju, pliz potrazi kakvo drugo misljenje, olako davanje klomifena u kombinaciji s gonalima, a bez inseminacije barem je skoro-pa-zlocin, po mom skromnom misljenju...

ne treba ti psihijatar, nego sposoban ginekolog i pauza od filanja hormonima.

MMK - ja svoj polip zaradila od samo jedne kutije klomifena  :?

----------


## marta26

ma ti klomifeni su ocajni, evo ja sam cekam m, treba sutra doc, drzte fige da ode cista s njim, ko balon sam, a nis ne jedem, tj jako malo, jer da jos i zderem pukla bih  :Rolling Eyes:  pitaj boga koliki je vec!

----------


## marta26

:/ m jos nema, danas 29dc, inace mi je zadnjih nekoliko godina 27,28dc a sad ocito klomifeni rade svoje, kada ce doc pitaj boga, na kraju ce mi se od tog jos i ciklusi poseremetiti, jel moze to bit? jel kome dulje kasnila?

----------


## točkalica

hi!! 
evo onkao sam ja jucer mojim curama sa PZ opisla da se osjećam, ali ovdje imate vise iskustva sa tim razno raznim hormonima pa mi recite jel ovako ponašanje mogu pripisat klomifenima i duphastonima ili sam to samo ja   :Grin:  ,


Ja sam poluluda, puca me neka unutarnja nervoza, pa onda bi nesto, a ne znam ni sama sta, pa se ponašam ko dijete, pa bi najrađe ležala cijeli dan, a znam da ne mogu jer me čekaju raznorazni poslovi po kuci, sve mi je tako nedređeno, a najvise se volim derat bez veze, i onda se nasmijem, onako neka lagana nervoza nije prestrašna nego nekako pa ne znam ni obijasnit, dobar naziv je mozda, njurgava sam ko malo dijete kad je sito, presvuceno, čisto , a ono i dalje njurga, a malo bi i vrištala aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Čim se filaš sa hormonima-normalno je to!   :Razz:  .....to nije ništa strašno...

----------


## anonymus24

meni ti je isto bilo koma sada s klomifenom.. nervoza.. dođe mi plakati...pa bi se u drugom trenu najradije izvikala na nekog.. ;))))) 
držim svima fige da nam ne dođe vjestica  :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure evo ja pijem klomifen vec  4 dana..i ne osjecam ,,nista,,nikakvu bol,,,pa jel bi trebala osjecat bar nesto,,,,ili to dođe jos kasnije,,,,dali folikuli uopce rastu? :/

----------


## kika83

> cure evo ja pijem klomifen vec  4 dana..i ne osjecam ,,nista,,nikakvu bol,,,pa jel bi trebala osjecat bar nesto,,,,ili to dođe jos kasnije,,,,dali folikuli uopce rastu? :/


Ma nebrini, netko nikad ništa niti neosječa, nismo sve iste. Ja nikad nisam osječala i imala sam uvijek folikula. Sad zadnji put sam ih imala 3 a apsolutno ništa nisam osjećala.  :Smile:

----------


## anonymus24

klomifenom do sloma zivaca he he

----------


## točkalica

> cure evo ja pijem klomifen vec  4 dana..i ne osjecam ,,nista,,nikakvu bol,,,pa jel bi trebala osjecat bar nesto,,,,ili to dođe jos kasnije,,,,dali folikuli uopce rastu? :/



Ja sam ih također odlično podnijela nisam nista osjećala, tek kad sam ih popila sam dobila 101 prisitc na licu, sad da li je to od klomifena ili duphastonea bit ce mjesavina. 
Na desnom nisam imala folikula, ali na lijevom jesam i samo jedan je presao u vodstvo i sad cekamo da vidimo ce bit sta od toga.....uglavnom kaze posto sam ja pila sam 1 tabletu na dan da je to ok!!  I

I kod ovulacije lagani pritisak na jajnike sam imala, nista prebolno.

----------


## anonymus24

drim ti fige tockalice da dobiješ vejik plusić  :Smile: )) kad ti treba NEdoci menga?

----------


## točkalica

> drim ti fige tockalice da dobiješ vejik plusić )) kad ti treba NEdoci menga?



Pa toga kod mene nema jer su mi ciklusi po do 80 dana....tj. do tada odem na pregled dobijem duph. pa M do nekog 80 dc.......... dala mi je duphastone da pijem, i betu 14.12. da vadim, ako je T :D , ako nije  :Sad:   onda prestajem pit i cekam M.......

----------


## anonymus24

pa ja i ti smo onda tu negdi.. ja nemam menstruaciju niakko ako ne pijem dabrostron a na njemu sam vec par  god redovito.. bit ce to sve ok.. drzim ti fige  :Smile: ))))

----------


## lakiii

1 tura klomifena, 1 folikil i oooops TRUDNA!!

----------


## vikki

> Ja sam ih također odlično podnijela nisam nista osjećala, tek kad sam ih popila sam dobila 101 prisitc na licu


*X*

----------


## točkalica

> 1 tura klomifena, 1 folikil i oooops TRUDNA!!



ajmeeee  :D ........kod mene je za sad ovo tocno *1 tura klomifena, 1 folikil * .......a daj Boze da bude i ovo *oooops TRUDNA!!*

----------


## crvenkapica77

curke moje  sretno vam bilo.......javim vam koliko ja imam folikula,,,u subotu sam na ultrazvuku.......  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## anonymus24

i jedan jedini je odlican samo da je pravi... i ja sam imala samo jedan i pukao je  na 35mm na 18dc .. doduše moj je dva puta pucao onako laganini..ha ha.. neki berlavi :Wink: )) sretno vam svima i javljate se ... i ja cekam oce vjestica doci za koji dan...iako sam si vec dobro umislila da sam i ja trudna : :Wink: )) 
sretno i tebi crenkapice i da na ultrazvuku ugledaš puno lijepih folikulića..

----------


## crvenkapica77

danas 8dc  ....bila na  ultrazvuku....mali folikuli,10mm,,mislim oko 4,,,nisam bas razumjela dr.nije bas pricljiv  :Rolling Eyes:  ......endometrij  tanak,,neznam koliki  .....u ponedeljak opet,,,,javim vam   pusa..

----------


## anonymus24

crvenkapice pa to je super :D  narasti ce on za tjedan dana koliko treba  :mrgreen:  ja sutra radim test...uh uh..  :roll:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno za test sutra........
mislis da je to dobro za 8dc?......nije valjda da cu  16dc imat postupak pa ja inace  imam ovulaciju 12-13dc...

----------


## vikki

Je li imala koja od vas oskudan ciklus nakon klomifena (kao stanjen endometrij, pa ni ciklus nije obilan kao inače)?

----------


## anonymus24

crvenakapice to je ok.. svakome folikul raste drugacijom brzinom.. do 14 dc bi ti trebao biti do 25mm ...toliki je i meni bio samo sto sam ja ovulaciju imala tek 18 dan i bio je puno puno veci.. samo se opusti i nemoj misliti previše na to.. doktor neka prati svaka dva dana folikul i vidjet ces da ce biti sve ok.. :Wink: )))

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam jako razočarana sa klomifenom, prošli ciklus jedna js, ovaj ciklus ni jedna... Definitivno sam odlučila- nikad više klomifen, nema šanse, nitko me neće na to nagovoriti

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Gabi....jednostavno ne reagiraš na njega i amen. Što ne znači da bi bilo isto da ideš na Gonal ili Menopur! Ako i u prirodnom ciklusu imaš 1 JS, onda Klomifen nema smisla stvarno!!!

----------


## amly

...evo da vam se i ja prikljucim. ovo mi je prvi ciklus na klomifenu i danas mi je 21 dan ciklusa. od jucer me proboda neka tupa bol mislim cak na oba janika i po sredini donjeg dijela stomaka. dali je to normalno, imali to veze s klomifenom. nadam de samo da nije vjestica...pokusavam misliti pozitivno, ali bas i ne uspijevam  :Sad:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Draga moja,
kada uzimaš bilo koji , ajmo to nazvati STIMULANS, tijelo reagira! Tako i tvoji jajnici...dobivaju stimulaciju te tko ragiraju...bez brige, normalno je da jajnici probadaju, da se malo napušeš...polako i bez panike...  :Love:

----------


## Šiškica

> ...evo da vam se i ja prikljucim. ovo mi je prvi ciklus na klomifenu i danas mi je 21 dan ciklusa. od jucer me proboda neka tupa bol mislim cak na oba janika i po sredini donjeg dijela stomaka. dali je to normalno, imali to veze s klomifenom. nadam de samo da nije vjestica...pokusavam misliti pozitivno, ali bas i ne uspijevam


jel te  dr. prati ultrazvukom? kad ti je bila O?

Meni od 7 dc kreće neko "šarafljenje", "presjecanje","štipanje" i povremeni tupi bolovi + napuhanost..  sve do M.  :Grin:  
tak draga moja sve ti je to normalno i zapravo nema pravila!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo mene opet........tuzna sam......danas bila na folikulometriji  12dc      folikuli  2 komada. 14mm.......sporo rastu  ....stoperica u petak....nemam pojma kako ce ovo ispasti...ne sviđa mi se :/

----------


## Šiškica

> evo mene opet........tuzna sam......danas bila na folikulometriji  12dc      folikuli  2 komada. 14mm.......sporo rastu  ....stoperica u petak....nemam pojma kako ce ovo ispasti...ne sviđa mi se :/


niš se ne brini, O će ti biti malo kasnije - a to nije nikakav problem..
super imaš čak dva folikula  :D  :D  :D 

Meni su O bile 17dc, 12 dc pa 10 dc - zaključak nema ti tu pravila !!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

imala sam ja  4 folikula...ali nestali  ..ostali samo dva...siskica  tnx....  :Kiss:

----------


## anonymus24

crvena.. ne gubi nadu.. oni rastu kako ih je volja..do O bi oni mogli doci do poželjne velicine...drzim ti fige :mrgreen: 
ja pocinjem s novom turom klomifena.. ova nije upalila i dobila sam mengu jucer  :evil:

----------


## kiara79

8d.c.endometrij 7 mm i jedan folikul od 12 mm,nešto mi je velik za 8 dan taj bi nam mogao pobjeći... :/  :/ šta mislite?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ne tako misliti c c cc! Moji su 8 dc bili svi toliko veliki, a 11 Dc bila punkcija-svi izdržali!

----------


## kika83

*Kiara* nebrini, samo se nemoj previše opterečivati. Meni je na 8dc bio jedan od 19mm a tek 11dc mi je rađena punkcija i još je naraso i nije puknuo  :Smile:  

Ja idem na još jednu turu sa klomifenom ali ovaj put 3x1 pa čemo vidjet dal čemo dobit još koju js ako ne idem na stimulaciju.

----------


## kiara79

a joj sadste me malo utješile...ma vidjet ću kak će dalje rasti,hmmm malo me brine što je samo jedan.. :/

----------


## kika83

> a joj sadste me malo utješile...ma vidjet ću kak će dalje rasti,hmmm malo me brine što je samo jedan.. :/


Znaš kako kažu, jedan ali vrijedan  :Wink:   Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

hvala ti Kika  :Kiss:  ,al znaš kako još kažu-jedan ko nijedan...  :Sad:

----------


## točkalica

> hvala ti Kika  ,al znaš kako još kažu-jedan ko nijedan...



Tako kazu da, ali u ovom slučaju dovoljan je samo jedan i da ih imas 5 opet je dovoljan samo jedan i mozda je to baš taj. I ja sam u ovom ciklusu imala samo jedan pa je doslo do ovulacije!!   Sretno!!!

----------


## kika83

> hvala ti Kika  ,al znaš kako još kažu-jedan ko nijedan...


Draga, moraš biti pozitivna. Tvoja negativa utječe i na taj jedan jedini folkulić a možda je on taj pravi. Ja držim fige da je, sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Šiškica

meni je folikul bio 21 mm na 8dc, punkcija je bila 10 dc -folikul(oko 23mm)  nije bio puknuo - obavljena punkcija i nije bilo js..

kaže dr nenormalna reakcija na Klomifem.. i eto propo moj 1 IVF..

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo i mene samo sa jednim na kraju folikulom     a sta cu......mene zanima  jeli jedna js bude u jednom folikulu ili  vise?  mozda je pitanje i glupo ali stvarno me zanima...  :Wink:

----------


## kika83

> evo i mene samo sa jednim na kraju folikulom     a sta cu......mene zanima  jeli jedna js bude u jednom folikulu ili  vise?  mozda je pitanje i glupo ali stvarno me zanima...


Jedan folikul i jedna js  :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

Nekad i bez jajne stanice tj ili je nezrela ili prezrela,pa nije za uporabu...  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

omg........ to su male sanse  onda     :Sad:  ......

----------


## kika83

> omg........ to su male sanse  onda     ......


Vidi ju, kako več unaprijed negativno razmišlja. Iš, iš negativa. Sve če biti ok   :Kiss:

----------


## točkalica

Cure, a kako se zna da li je jajna stanica zrela , prezrela i sl. jer ona je meni vidjela jedan folikul , i to je to, nije spominjala jajnu stanicu?? vjerovatno ju ne vidi jel?? Kad se to sazna kakva je js?

----------


## mare41

točkalica, tek kad se prilikom punkcije aspirira sadržaj onda se pod mikroskopom gleda ima li jajnih stanica i kakve su.

----------


## mare41

nadam se da se podrazumijeva da se punktira folikul  :Smile:

----------


## točkalica

> točkalica, tek kad se prilikom punkcije aspirira sadržaj onda se pod mikroskopom gleda ima li jajnih stanica i kakve su.



Aha, hvala, znaci ovo kad sam na ciljanima mora bit sreća!!!

A vidjet cemo da li je u tom mom jednom bila jedna zdrava js i je li ucinila stogod??? malo previse toga se mora poslozit da bi uspjelo samo tako .....hmmm...budemo vdijeli za 2 dana!!

----------


## mare41

točkalica, držim fige  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

ajme kako sam se sva napuhala od klomifena pretpostavljam a ne pijem ga 5 dana :/ a kolke su mi cike :shock: ajme meni...i bez toga su ogromne...točkalica kaj si ti na ciljanima?koliko puta si bila na folikulometriji?

----------


## kiara79

> omg........ to su male sanse  onda     ......


draga moja tebi male,a meni nikakve s obzirom da je samo jedan folikul,a pitanje kaj će biti do ponedjeljka... :/

----------


## točkalica

> ajme kako sam se sva napuhala od klomifena pretpostavljam a ne pijem ga 5 dana :/ a kolke su mi cike :shock: ajme meni...i bez toga su ogromne...točkalica kaj si ti na ciljanima?koliko puta si bila na folikulometriji?


Meni ti je ovo prvi put, pila sam KlO 5 dana po 1, bila na foliku. 12 dc, samo jedan folikul na lijevom jajniku od nekih 11-12 mm, onda sam isla 15.dc i taj jedinak je narastao  na 18-19 mm...i rekla je da ce tu negdje bit ovualcija , sjecam se da je pregled bio u cet. a O po mome u sub. ili ned. prije u ned. ...i sad evo cekam betu za dva dana..ne nadam se previse, ali ipak postoji ona truncica dok nalaza ne pokaze sto je???!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvenkapica77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> omg........ to su male sanse  onda     ......
> 
> 
> draga moja tebi male,a meni nikakve s obzirom da je samo jedan folikul,a pitanje kaj će biti do ponedjeljka... :/



a draga moja  oprosti  ja sam inace uvijek   pesimista.....  :Kiss:  ...sretno ti bilo...i meni je stomak jako napuhan,,,nemogu uopce sjedit,,ajme,,hlace obuc,,ma kakvi,,,...imam jedno pitanje za vas jel se moze od klomifena gljivice dobit... ja kao da ih imam :/

----------


## kiara79

crvenkapice,mislim da od klomifena nema gljiva... :/ sutra opet idem na folikulometriju i baš sam nestrpljiva šta će biti,a ujedno me i frka...kaj ako je i taj jedan jedini nestao... :?

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno sutra   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

a jooj,jel normalno da sam sva tako napuhana,trbuh mi ko kamen i sve mi neki pritisak...katastrofa :? inače danas na folikulometriji endometrij 13 mm i 2 folikula od 18 mm desno..dr. i ja jako zadovoljni...al me ovo rastura. :/

----------


## crvenkapica77

normalno nego sta.....super ti je ednic   wow......i folikuli :D  :D

----------


## azrijelka36

evo da vam se i ja priključim sa svojom storijom:

dijagnosticiran pcos
dva mjeseca na folikumetriji nije bilo folikula
nakon korištenja inositola-prvi folikul prorodnim putem-nismo ga pratili kako raste
nakon toga klomifeni:
1. mjesec nisam išla na folikumetriju
2. mj. folikumetrija na 10 -ti dan...folikul 17mm
3. mj pauza
4. mjesec-folikumetrija na 10 dan, zaboravila sma koliki je bio mislim da 15 mm, zatim za dva dana opet..i mali je bio 21 mm  :Smile: , dva dana poslije spolni odnos-to je bilo 13.12

menga još nije došla :Smile: 
napravila sam doma test i pozitivan je  :Smile: 
sutra idem vaditi krv
a mužek raditi spermiogram

držite mi fige

----------


## crvenkapica77

wooooow ....drzimo fige da   je to to!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## orline

Drzim fige azrijelka, bravo :D

A zasto spermiogram ako je test pozitivan  :?

----------


## azrijelka36

ma muž mi nije radio uopće spermiogram. a meni je ovo bio zadnji pokušaj sa klomifenima, pa je ginić rekao da dođem po uputnicu za njega,a taj dan kad sam išla po uputnicu, je i test bio pozitivan. pa pošto meni menge znaju kasniti, dao nam je oboma uputnice-za svaki slučaj  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

sutra izvadi betu...vidjet ćeš da si trudna i ne treba ti uputnica za spermiogram...uživaj...  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo ja sad zvala  dr. da  se dogovorimo za slijedeci put  tj.aih
  i  sad je terapija 3x1 klomifen   ili da kupim femaru   koja je 4ookn....e sad mi cure  recite   jeli koja imala terapiju  klomifenom 3x1 i  kako je bilo  psihicko stanje i  endometrij ?   a   ta femara   kakva je ona?   bas ne znam sta da radim,femara  se ne daje na recept   :/   totalno  nemam pojma

----------


## azrijelka36

beta je 410,10  jeeeeeeeeee :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## orline

Bravoooo :D  :D  :D  Sa srecom

----------


## orline

Sad ne treba spermiogram 8)

----------


## AMELLIE

Nakon četvrte ture klomifena u kombinaciji s gonal F...sredina ciklusa..odličan folikul 20 mm i to  x 3, M mi kasnila ravno 21 dan...vec sam se ponadala...ali nista nije tako jednostavno...dosla je na velika vrata u velikoj količini...jel netko ima takvih iskustava...malo mi je čudno ako je sve bilo po PS i nije bilo oplodne...zašto je kasnila toliko???

----------


## vikki

> Nakon četvrte ture klomifena u kombinaciji s gonal F...sredina ciklusa..odličan folikul 20 mm i to  x 3, M mi kasnila ravno 21 dan...vec sam se ponadala...ali nista nije tako jednostavno...dosla je na velika vrata u velikoj količini...jel netko ima takvih iskustava...malo mi je čudno ako je sve bilo po PS i nije bilo oplodne...zašto je kasnila toliko???


Valjda je sve individualno. Meni je uranila (24 dc.) i trajala tek dva dana (malo jači smeđi iscjedak).

----------


## dani82

Zanima me koliko ste jajnih stanica dobili s klomifenima (moja stimulacija: Klomifen 150mg/dan od 3-7dc) mi idemo na ICSI.

----------


## crvenkapica77

molim da mi neko sa objasni te klomifene  
ja sam pila  od  50mg za  AIH    a sad vidim da postoje i  od 150mg     :?  :?   a dr.uopce nije rekao koje  ili kako to ide?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ili si ti mislila  3x50mg  dnevno???? pa si me zbunila.....

----------


## kika83

> ili si ti mislila  3x50mg  dnevno???? pa si me zbunila.....


Da, sigurno je to mislila jer koliko ja znam ne postoji klomifen od 150mg več ona pije 3x1 i to dođe 150mg na dan.

----------


## anddu

Dani82, ja sam s klomifenima imala 4js, tri odlične. Držim fige!

----------


## dani82

*Crvenkapice77*, 3x1 od 50mg....
*
Anddu* malo si me ohrabrila jer sam čula da se na klomifen dosta slabo reagira, mali broj js i slaba kvaliteta js.  :Kiss:

----------


## Šiškica

> *Crvenkapice77*, 3x1 od 50mg....
> *
> Anddu* malo si me ohrabrila jer sam čula da se na klomifen dosta slabo reagira, mali broj js i slaba kvaliteta js.


Ovi si ti reakcija od žene do žene. Pravilo je da pravila NEMA..

što se mene tiče dr. me neće više nagovoriti na Klomifem.. od njega mi se M toliko smanjila da sam paket od 10 uložaka imala za dvije M.. Katastrofa..  nije da sam imala neke obilne M al ovo je stvarno katastrofa   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

Šiškice slažem se s tobom- ni mene nitko više neće naovoriti na klomifen. Ja na njega očito ne reagiram jer smo prvi put dobili 1 js a drugi put nam je i ta jedna pobjegla... Osim stimuliranih od sad priznam jedino čiste prirodnjake
Ali je sa mnom na punkciji bila cura koja je dobila 3js i sve 3 su se oplodile tako da definitivno pravila NEMA

----------


## anddu

Pravila definitivno nema, a reakcija na bilo koju kombinaciju lijekova je individualna kako na stimualciju tako i na klomifene.

----------


## duga56

pijem klomifen od 3dc vec sada 6dc osjecam da me boli jajnik i to dosta ljuta nervozna itd. problem je sto je menestrucija trajala 4 dana a ne 6 kao inaće i što sada na 6 dc imam slabo krvarenje kroz bijelo pranje molim vas pomozite dali je nekome bilo kao meni

----------


## mare41

duga, bol u jajniku je obično dobar znak, a meni uredno prestane menga čim počnem piti klomifen (iako ni inače ne traje duže od 4 dana), endometrij bude možda malo tanji, ali dovoljan, a i nervoza i promjene raspoloženja su normalne nuspojave (kod mene su i izraženi valunzi).

----------


## crvenkapica77

i ja cu sad ovaj put  pit klomifen  od 3dc  do 7dc....a  3dc mi vec prolazi menga...i to dr.zna...

----------


## Betty

Pisala sam na odbrojavanju ali bolje da pitanje postavim ovdje ... Pijem klomifen vec 4 dan iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii NISTA . Osjecam se potpuno normalno , jajnike i ne osjetim , kao i da ne pijem tablete . Da li ima neka od vas da nije imala nikakvih simptoma , a da se pokazalo kasnije da je ipak reagovala na stimulaciju ??  :?

----------


## mare41

Betty, ja i inace osjetim folikul u normalnom ciklusu, skuzila sam da me pocne bolitit na 15 mm, pa tako i s klomifenom osjetim, al vjerujem da ne osjete svi klomifen, pogotovo ako te ni inace ne boli foliku dok raste (do pucanja).

----------


## Bab

Betty, ja sam ti takav primjerak... dva puta sam bila na klomifenima i nisam ništa osjetila...doduše, prvi put smo dobili samo 1 JS, ali ih je drugi put bilo 3...tako da mislim da ništa ne mora značit to što ti ništa ne osjetiš...
Opusti se do prve folikulometrije...bude sve dobro   :Kiss:

----------


## Vali

I ja, dva klomifenska postupka, u svakom sam dobila 4 stanice, a osjetila nisam baš ništa!

----------


## MMK

Betty nema veze što ništa ne osjećaš, sve je ok. Ja sam imala 3 klomifenska ciklusa ( 5x1), nisu bili uzastopni, i svaki put sam se drugačije osjećala i psihički i fizički. u prvom apsolutno ništa kao i da ga nisam popila, a u ovom trećem sam bila strašno nervozna, drugi je obilovao razno-raznim žiganjima. A svaki put sam imala po 3 folikula, od kojih 1 dominantni pred O. Neka ti bude sretno i uspješno.

----------


## kika83

Imala sam tri klomifenska ciklusa i nikad apsolutno ništa nisam osječala a uvijek su bila 2,3 folikula tako da to ti ništa neznači.

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sam na Klomifenu psihicki bolesnik   :Laughing:  
Nakon prvog klomifenskog sam imala cistu na desnom jajniku, nakon drugog nista...

----------


## amellee

evo ja danas saznala da nakon prve terapije klomifenima imam tri folikula 22 mm...nisam osjećala apsolutno nikakve simptome...

----------


## Betty

hvala cure   :Love: .  Sta god da procitam nadjem kako se cure zale na svakakve simptome pa ih druge tjese da je BAS TO znak da clomid djeluje. Sad mi je puno lakse.  :D 

 :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja svaki put sam drugacije reagirala na klomifen....jednom me bolili  jajnici  toliko da nisam mogla spavati nocu....drugi put nista ne  osjecam ali pshicki sam bila  luuuuudaaaaaaa  i uvijek imala folikula  .......mislim da to nema neke veze  velike

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Betty*, pročitala sam da si uzimala klomifene od 4.do 8.dc. A koju dozu?

----------


## m arta

i ja sam eto od slijedećeg ciklusa na Klomifenu 2x1 za 3. AIH   :Smile: 

do sada smo obavili 2 AIH-a bez stimulacije, al nažalost ništa.  :Crying or Very sad: 

vjerujemo u bolje sutra.  :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

Ja sam bila na klomifenu 3x1, od 3.-7.dc... imala sam 5 folikula, od toga 4js.

----------


## AMELLIE

Curke...trebam pomoć, na klomifen gonal kombinaciji sam....folikumetrija pokazala 1 tak-tak jajasce....nakon 32 dana menga nije dosla a trudnoce nema....ima li netko takva iskustva.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam na klomifenu   3x1 zadnji put imala 4 folikula,  ali   endometrij   8dc  2,5 mm    :Sad: ((
mislim da ga vise necu uzimat.........

----------


## m arta

znam da sam negdje pročitala, al sad ne mogu naći: trebam piti 2x1 tbl tj. 100 mg (a u jednoj tbl je 50mg). jel popijem obe odjednom?

----------


## Gabi25

m arta ja sam po preporuci doktora pila jednu ujutro, jednu navečer. Ali isto tako znam da neke cure piju oba odjednom.
I mislim da sam pročitala da nema neke razlike.
Možda ipak najbolje da pitaš svog doktora.

----------


## m arta

> m arta ja sam po preporuci doktora pila jednu ujutro, jednu navečer. Ali isto tako znam da neke cure piju oba odjednom.
> I mislim da sam pročitala da nema neke razlike.
> Možda ipak najbolje da pitaš svog doktora.



dr mi nije ništa posebno rekao, mislila sam bolje popiti obe ujutro, da ne bi zaboravila drugu.

----------


## zedra

Ja sam pila klomifen 4 puta, i uvijek dvije odjednom....

----------


## dani82

Ja sam klomifene pila 3x1 i to sve tri odjednom, ujutro.

----------


## m arta

hvala na savjetima.  :Smile: 

i ja ću sad ujutro popiti, danas je prvi da Klomifena.  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

2x1    znaci   svaki 12h  po jedna......tako teta u ljekarnoj  kaze............ja sam tako..........

----------


## m arta

da li ste klomifen pili prije ili poslije doručka?

ja sam jučer prije, pa sam brzo išla kupiti nešto za jesti, skroz sam se čudno osječala.
danas sam poslije doručka i sve o.k.

----------


## kiara79

m arta ja ih pila poslije doručka...jer nisu lijekovi koji se moraju piti na tašte...sad ćekam M i počinjem ponovno sa Klomićima... :Smile:

----------


## m arta

:Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## MMK

Ne znam hoće li kome šta značiti, ali da napišem.
Pila sam klomifen 3x tj. 3mj. uvijek po 1 tabletu 5 dana. Pošto pijem letrox na tašte nije mi odgovaralo da odmah sat ili dva poslije pijem i klomifen. Pa sam ga pila jednom prije ručka, a dva puta uveče par sati prije spavanja.
pitala dr. je li ga ok. piti uveče, rekao da jeste i mogu reći da sam ga puno lakše podnosila tada nego onaj put kada sam ga pila u toku dana.
Možda slučajnost, a možda i kome pomogne.

----------


## reny123

Pila 2X1 od 3.-7. dc. Punktirana 3 prazna folikula. Nema jajne stanice.
Neću više s njim imat posla! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kiara79

pila ga 2x1 3-7 d.c.
10d.c. endo 6-7mm,folikula lijevo i desno po nekoliko od 9 mm..
sutra opet folikulometrija i nadam se da će nešto narasti.. :Rolling Eyes: 
inače još uvijek ne osjećam ništa..ništa me ne boli,sve ko da i nisam ništa uzimala,jedino mi (.)(.) na veliko zadovoljstvo MM malo poveće... :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj kad  ovo procitam   da u  3 folikula   dobijena  klom.  niti jedna  js    tako sam   :Sad:   pa imali uopce  smisla  raditi te inseminacije?   mozda  su i kod mene bili prazni   :Rolling Eyes: ..
e kad bi bar imala neku  moc i znala   dali  ima  js  ili nema......

----------


## Šiškica

crvenkapica77 nažalost to ti je tako.. 
koliko su žalosne ove naše priče meni su bar pomogle da se pripremin na crne scenarije mojih dosadašnjih postupaka..
Kad sam išla na svoj prvi IVF (pila sam samo kutiju Klomifema- do Gonala nisam stigla) ,  folikul je 8dc bio velik 21 mm, znala sam da od toga ništa.. da su realne šanse da dođemo do transvera kojih 5% a do T kojih 0.1%..
tako da sam svoje odtugovala prije punkcije , koja je potvrdila da u tom siročiću od folikula nema js.

----------


## MMK

Malo podstreka i ohrabrenja, jer ne mora da bude svaki ciklus tako.
Ja sam od 3 ciklusa korištenja klomifena 2x ostala T, jednom je bila vanmaterična.

Želim vam, bar po jedan lijepi zdravi folikul, koji će se oploditi i rezultovati trudnoćom.

----------


## spodoba

bok cure,
nalazim se u 3. klomifenskom ciklusu, uzimam jednu dnevno (50mg) od 5.-9. dana
pitanje: da li neka od vas uzima u prvom dijelu ciklusa dodatno estrogen?

----------


## zlatica

Nisam upoznata s Klomifenom pa imam pitanje za vas cure.Ja sam bila u stimuliranom postupku i pošto 6 mj ne smijem opet idem u međuvremenu na prirodni pa me zanima jeli Klomifen spada u blažu stimulaciju i koliko se često on može koristiti?
Hvala unaprijed na odg.

----------


## LEA.st

*zlatice*, ja sam prošle godine uzimala klomifen nekoliko mjeseci zbog niskog progesterona 21.dan, odlično porastao. Nisam imala nikakvih problema. Ne znam kako na to gledaju kod IVF-a, i mene zanima.

----------


## zeljkich0409

Čitajući sve ovo, zanima me, da li su u večini sve imale uspjeha koristeći Klomifen?? 
Ja u 9. mj. počinjem piti Klomifen (od 4.-8. d.c.)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne znam što smatraš uspjehom dobru reakciju ili trudnoću?

----------


## Inesz

pila  u 6 mj. klomifen 50 mg 2x1 od 3.-7. dana ciklusa. lijek nije izazvao nikakve nuspojave, osim nekoliko malih navala vrućine, pa nakon toga neka zimica. na dan štoperice 2 folikula od 20 i 17 mm + jedna cista od 22 mm koja je pukla sama prije punkcije. na punkciji 1 zrela i jedna nezrela j.stanica. 1. IV/ICSI; sada trudna 7tj+5 dana. :Smile:

----------


## zeljkich0409

> Ne znam što smatraš uspjehom dobru reakciju ili trudnoću?


Mislila sam na trudnoću..

----------


## zeljkich0409

> pila  u 6 mj. klomifen 50 mg 2x1 od 3.-7. dana ciklusa. lijek nije izazvao nikakve nuspojave, osim nekoliko malih navala vrućine, pa nakon toga neka zimica. na dan štoperice 2 folikula od 20 i 17 mm + jedna cista od 22 mm koja je pukla sama prije punkcije. na punkciji 1 zrela i jedna nezrela j.stanica. 1. IV/ICSI; sada trudna 7tj+5 dana.


Super Inesz. Čestitam. Svako dobro.  :Smile:

----------


## Concepcion

Poz  :Smile: 

Jel netko od vas slučajno ima informacije o terapiji klomifenom kod mm-ova s ciljem poboljšanja spermiograma??

Hvala

----------


## krojachica

*conception*, osobno znam za jedno pozitivno iskustvo, a inače mislim da je
to standardna terapija kod oligospermije i smanjenog testosterona.

Inače cure imam pitanja za iskusne klomifenke:

već sam bila 2 ciklusa na klomi, ali sam morala prekinuti zbog gljivica,
sada se spremam na novi klomifenski ciklus, s time da sam u prošlom ciklusu bila
na pregledu i na uzv (20 dc) endometrij bio "lijepe" debljine za drugi dio ciklusa, 
ali na oba jajnika nepuknuta 2 folikula, ali bez žutog tijela.
dakle dok nije bio siguran da je bila O (?)

M sam dobila jučer, užasno mi je bolna, a par dana me je jako štrecao desni jajnik pa 
se pitam nije li mi možda prsnula koja od tih cista (ako to uopće jesu ciste na jajnicima).
Odnosno pitam kako to izgleda (kako boli) kad vam puceju ciste na jajnicima?

I još imam pitanje kad se vadi estradiol u klomi ciklusu, koji dan?

----------


## krojachica

Ok. vidim da nitko nije skužio moje prethodno pitanje, nadam se da ću sa slijedećim imati
više sreće:

Na uputstvima na Klomifenu piše Oprez pri upravljanju motornim vozilima zbog mogućnosti
smetnji vida, što mislite da li da to shvatim ozbiljno, i koliko dana ne bih smjela voziti, ovih 5 kad
pijem klomi, ili ne valjda skroz do O? Ima li koja kakvih negativnih iskustava što se tiće vožnje?

----------


## Strašna

Meni je bljeskalo pred očima, i teško sam vozila, pogotovo predvečer.... Ali s prestankom uzimanja klomifena otislo je i to...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Boo, ja to prvi put čujem a dosta sam dugo i sama uzimala klomifen no nikad nisam imala problema na klomifenu što se tiče vožnje, smetnje vida. Mislim da nemoraš trtariti unaprijed to je stvarno rijetka pojava.

----------


## minnie mouse

imam pitanje u vezi klomifena - nema vise onih od Belupa, nego samo neki iz uvoza...e sad, meni je moj gin dao bijeli recept s kojim ih moram platiti oko 170kn, ali mi je teta u ljekarni rekla da se vratim s plavim receptom da ne placam bez veze...sad sam zbunjena, kakav plavi recept??  :Confused:

----------


## Inesz

klomfen ide na recept. vrati se svom ginu i traži da ti napiše recept.

----------


## Inesz

> pila  u 6 mj. klomifen 50 mg 2x1 od 3.-7. dana ciklusa. lijek nije izazvao nikakve nuspojave, osim nekoliko malih navala vrućine, pa nakon toga neka zimica. na dan štoperice 2 folikula od 20 i 17 mm + jedna cista od 22 mm koja je pukla sama prije punkcije. na punkciji 1 zrela i jedna nezrela j.stanica. 1. IV/ICSI; sada trudna 7tj+5 dana.




uh, zar je već toliko vremena prošlo od kad sam ovo postala?
 :Smile: 
cure, sretno!

i evo jedne "klomifenske" bebe u avataru!

----------


## minnie mouse

da ali kakav recept - taj neki plavi? sta je to? nema mog dr-a danas, sestra ce mi ispisati pa da ne uzmem opet krivi...

----------


## Strašna

Znaju oni jako dobro šta je plavi recept.... Na plavom receptu ispisan...bez brige

----------


## minnie mouse

ahh, valjda ce mi ovaj put dati dobar...hvala  :Smile:

----------


## krojachica

> Meni je bljeskalo pred očima, i teško sam vozila, pogotovo predvečer.... Ali s prestankom uzimanja klomifena otislo je i to...


da te još malo udavim s podpitanjem,
jesi li pila 1 ili 2 tablete i u koje doba dana si ih pila?

Baš bih trebala na kraći put (2 sata vožnje) 6 i 7 dan ciklusa,
pa sad neznam što da radim.

možda da ja uzmem tabletu što vremenski što dalje od vremena 
kad bih trebala putovati.

glupo mi je radi toga propustiti ciklus, a opet imam dijete u autu pa 
se ne želim zezati s tim ako postoji i najmanja opasnost

----------


## maca papucarica

*Krojachica*, vidim da si napisala da si vec pila Klomifen u 2 ciklusa... I jel ti bljeskalo pred ocima, vrtilo se i sl?
Nuspojave lijekova su vrlo individualna stvar, a proizvodac je obavezan navesti sve prijavljene moguce nuspojave tako da tesko da ti neka od nas moze reci vozi/ne vozi.
 Ja sam Klomifen pila u 7 uzastopnih ciklusa, 2x1 i mogla sam normalno zivjeti, voziti, raditi. Imala sam neke mucninice, vrtoglavice u to vrijeme ali sam kasnije spoznala da je to vise bila posljedica problema sa ledima nego klomica...

----------


## krojachica

> *Krojachica*, vidim da si napisala da si vec pila Klomifen u 2 ciklusa... I jel ti bljeskalo pred ocima, vrtilo se i sl?
> Nuspojave lijekova su vrlo individualna stvar, a proizvodac je obavezan navesti sve prijavljene moguce nuspojave tako da tesko da ti neka od nas moze reci vozi/ne vozi.
>  Ja sam Klomifen pila u 7 uzastopnih ciklusa, 2x1 i mogla sam normalno zivjeti, voziti, raditi. Imala sam neke mucninice, vrtoglavice u to vrijeme ali sam kasnije spoznala da je to vise bila posljedica problema sa ledima nego klomica...


ma problem je u tome da sada idem na veću dozu lijeka: 2x1 a bila sam na 1 x1.
na toj dozi nisam imala ama baš nikakvih nuspojava, osim blagog pikanja u jednoj dojci (ali to mi se
i inače zna događati za vrijeme O ili m), 
dakle smetnji vida, vrtoglavica i sl. ko da sam vodu pila, ali su mi i jajnici po riječima dr. reagirali
ko da sam vodu pila

----------


## maca papucarica

Rijetko tko bas super odreagira na 1x1, zato to i je pocetna doza jedan ciklus, pa se ovisno o rekciji povecava. Od kojeg dc ih uzimas?ijet

----------


## krojachica

> Rijetko tko bas super odreagira na 1x1, zato to i je pocetna doza jedan ciklus, pa se ovisno o rekciji povecava. Od kojeg dc ih uzimas?ijet


trebala bih od 5. dc a to je danas
sad mi pada na pamet: da sam počela 3 dc, mogla sam do vikenda biti gotova
i ne brinuti o nuspojavama i vožnji,
ali tko bi se toga svega sjetio...
neznam, ne mogu preuzeti rizik da dijete dovodim u makar i minimalnu opasnost,
mislim da ću preskočiti ovaj ciklus... 
samo što mi onda slijedeći mjesec folikulometrije padaju oko Božića...
šmrc, šmrc, nije čudo da sam ovako natukla 3 godine pokušavanja, uvijek je nešto:
(viroza, gljivice, put, praznici.....)

----------


## Mali Mimi

krojachice ne kužim zašto praviti bauk od mogućih nuspojava unaprijed, na svakom lijeku ti piše brdo nuspojava koje znaju biti i puno teže od ovih, ako što primjetiš onda nemoj sjedati za volan i organiziraj prijevoz za malu. Sve može biti rizika ali ako bi o svakoj stvari toliko razmišljali pa di bi stigli. Može ti se desiti svašta na cesti i bez toga da uzimaš lijekove

----------


## maca papucarica

Slazem se sa Mali mimi u vezi nuspojava.
Druga stvea je da nije svejedno uzima li se klomifen od 2,3 ili 5 dc i o tome ne mozes odlucivati ti vec dr pod cijim nadzorom ga uzimas. Klomifen uziman od 2-3 dc djeluje tako da stimulira antralne folikule da se izdvoji vise vodecih folikula, dok uziman od 5 dc samo hrani dominantrn folikul koji se vec izdvojio. 
Uzimas li klomifen pod nadzorom mpo dr ili prim ginekologa?

----------


## Strašna

> da te još malo udavim s podpitanjem,
> jesi li pila 1 ili 2 tablete i u koje doba dana si ih pila?
> 
> Baš bih trebala na kraći put (2 sata vožnje) 6 i 7 dan ciklusa,
> pa sad neznam što da radim.
> 
> možda da ja uzmem tabletu što vremenski što dalje od vremena 
> kad bih trebala putovati.
> 
> ...


Pila sam po 2 tablete odjednom, ujutro...
Ali kao što ti cure kažu, to je individualno...

----------


## minnie mouse

Trebala bih poceti uzimati klomifen od cetvrtka, rekla mi je dr 1x1 tableta od 2.-5.dc, samo ne znam trebam li na sto paziti...
Pijem ujutro nataste Euthyrox za Hashimoto, pa ne znam da li da Klomifen pijem takodjer ujutro, ima li to kakve veze...upute su samo na njemackom pa ne razumijem previse...   :Confused:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Te dvije tablete nemaju veze jedna s drugom i ja ih pijem, tako da nemaš brige, ja mislim da sam uzimala ujutro klomifen isto

----------


## minnie mouse

hvala Mali Mimi

----------


## zdravka82

Pozdrav,
nova sam ovdje iako sam vas znala i prije citati iz prikrajka.. Ovo mi je drugi ciklus ciljanih odnosa sa Klomifenom, prvi put sam pila 2x1 od 3-7dana ciklusa, isla sam na folikulometriju, na desnom jajniku tri folikula (15,16 i 17,5mm) i nista od toga.. Dok. mi je za ovaj ciklus prepisala 2x2 3-7dc, meni se to cini jako puno i koliko vidim nikome od vas nije prepisana tolika kolicina.. Strah me hiperstimulacije, molim vas za neki savjet, nova sam u svemu ovome..
hvala :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Zdravka*, mislim da te sa razlogom strah hiperstimulacije! Ako si na 2x1 dobila 3 dominantna folikula, ne vidim cemu povecavati dozu?
Imas li inace problema sa ovulacijama ili ti je klomifen prepisan kako bi " malo povecali sanse"? Pijes li klomifen po preporuci primarnog ginekologa ili specijaliste za reproduktivnu medicinu?
"Obicni" ginici se nekad znaju igrati sa klomifenom, jer bas i ne znaju sve moguce posljedice...
Iskreno, ja bi rekla ginu da s obzirom na dobru reakciju na 2x1 ne bih pila vecu dozu! Ako bi se puno protivio ili stvarao probleme, pobjegla bih od njega glavom bez obzira!
2x2 je velika doza! Ja sam imala hs na 3 tabletice dnevno + deksametazon i nije bilo ugodno!

----------


## zdravka82

Maca, hvala ti na odgovoru.. :Smile: 
Klomifen mi je prepisan da "povecamo sanse",mm nalaz spermiograma je asthenozoospermia i da primarni ginekolog je u pitanju.. Dogovor je bio da probamo sa tri ciklusa Klomifena i ako ne uspijemo salje nas u zg..Na 3dc (u pon) sam bila kod nje po recept za novu dozu, a kako je ona radila poslijepodne taj dan mi je rekla da popijem samo navecer 2x.Kad sam otisla ovdje na forum i vidjela da tu dozu nitko ne pije, uplasila sam se hipera,pa sam vam pisala,al nisam dobila odg pa sam pila kako je rekla.. Danas mi je zadnji dan (7dc) i sad sam uplasena i ne znam dal da danas popijem 2x2 ili samo 2x1?! U pon idem na prvu folikulometriju.. Mozes li mi reci kakve si simptome imala kod hiperstimulacije?

----------


## maca papucarica

Zdravka, tek sam sad vidjela tvoj odgovor... Kako je prosla folikulometrija?
Meni ti je bilo ovako, klomici 3 dnevno + deksametazon, osjecam da se nesto u jajnicima dogada i 8 dc idem na folikulometriju (par ciklusa prije toga ovulacija mi je bila 17-18 dc, zato mi je i povecao dozu, pa sam kretala tek 11 dc). Na uzv jedna cista zutog tijela, bolna i na svakom jajniku po 5-6 velikih folikula. Dao mi je hcg injekciju da folikuli popucaju, puno tekucine i mirovanje, dva dana sam se osjecala kao vuk iz 7 kozlica kada ga natrpaju kamenjem i onda se smirilo... Prosla sam bez vecih posljedica, nasrecu, a i bila sam pod nadzorom strucnog lijecnika tako da je bilo ok.
Bez obzira na ishod ovog ciklusa ( naravno, zelim ti lijepu, zdravu trudnocu  :Smile: ), ja bih ti doista od srca preporucila da se vise ne das stimulirati od strane svog ginekologa, jer ocito ne zna sto radi. Lijepo si reagirala na klomifen 2x1, pojacali ste tvoje ovulacije a time i sanse i to sto nije rezultiralo trudnocom nije razlog za povecanje doze. Nekad treba vise ciklusa da upali, praksom do savrsenstva, kako se kaze.
Pliz javi kako je prosla folikulometrija i kako si reagirala.  :fige:

----------


## zdravka82

Hej Maca, jucer sam bila na folikulometriji, 10dc na desnom jajniku 3 folikula vodeci 16mm, na lijevom dva manja,nije mi rekla koliki su.. Jel to znak hiperstimulacije?Nije mi nista rekla, samo da je zadovoljna kako sam reagirala, sutra idem opet na folikulometriju. Prosli ciklus nisam dobila hcg injekciju,mozda bi je trebala traziti? Rekla sam joj jucer da ako ne uspije ovaj ciklus da zelim ici za zagreb. hvala ti na lijepim zeljama :Smile:  Javim se sa novostima..

----------


## maca papucarica

Zdravka, to ne zvuci kao da bi mogla biti hiperstimulacija, ali do hs moze doci i ukoliko dode do trudnoce pa jajnici probujaju od hcg hormona... Uglavnom, vjerojatno si procitala info o hs pa znas na sto moras pripaziti, mada vjerujem da ce biti sve ok!
Zelim ti da ovaj ciklus bude dobitan i da se vise ne moras brinuti o folikulima i sl. nego da predes na slade brige  :Smile: 
Sto se tvoje gin tice, shvatila si sve i sama, ja doista mislim da ne zna sto radi i podrzavam tvoju odluku da se za stimulacije ovulacije ipak obratis nekom strucnijem.
Drzim  :fige:  !

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Hej Maca, jucer sam bila na folikulometriji, 10dc na desnom jajniku 3 folikula vodeci 16mm, na lijevom dva manja,nije mi rekla koliki su.. Jel to znak hiperstimulacije?Nije mi nista rekla, samo da je zadovoljna kako sam reagirala, sutra idem opet na folikulometriju. Prosli ciklus nisam dobila hcg injekciju,mozda bi je trebala traziti? Rekla sam joj jucer da ako ne uspije ovaj ciklus da zelim ici za zagreb. hvala ti na lijepim zeljama Javim se sa novostima..



Ajme u šta se ginekolozi petljaju, prije nekoliko godina kad sam trebala na inseminaciju nakon klomifena a imala sam reakciju kao i ti znači 5 folikula, umjesto inseminacije napravili su mi IVF jer bi bilo previše rizično da se npr. svih 5 oplodi i implantira. I drago mi je da su ipak išli na tu soluciju (ispostavilo se na kraju da kod mene to nije bio toliki rizik ali kod nekog drugog bi možda bio).
Ja bih na tvom mjestu otišla odmah kod nekog drugog da te pregleda kod nekog čija je to uža specijalnost (npr. u Cito)

----------


## žužy

sad dok čitam ovo ,zbilja neznam zašto nas gin.(socij.) stimuliraju klomifenima..meni je bilo super dok mi je rekao na svakom ultr. da odlično reagiram,imala sam preko nekoliko folikula,uvjek s jednim vodečim,3-4 veča i puno sitnih.on je meni rekao da je kod stimulacije klomifenom veča mogučnost višeplodne trudnoče,al ja sam samo čula da bumo tak uspjeli dobit bebicu.pojma nisam imala ništ o tome,radila sam kaj mi je rekao,i sad se pitam kaj da se oplodilo par njih,tko zna kak bi to završilo..kaj rade dok žena zreagira jako,ima puno folikula?šalju hitno na punkciju,ivf?se to može tak,kad se inače čeka jako dugo na postupak.
eto kod mene nije došlo do trudnoče,bila sam 3-4 ciklusa na klomifenima.al kak veli mali mimi,kod nekog drugog..kaj da se oplodi tim putem 5 js?ajme...

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ajme u šta se ginekolozi petljaju, prije nekoliko godina kad sam trebala na inseminaciju nakon klomifena a imala sam reakciju kao i ti znači 5 folikula, umjesto inseminacije napravili su mi IVF jer bi bilo previše rizično da se npr. svih 5 oplodi i implantira. I drago mi je da su ipak išli na tu soluciju (ispostavilo se na kraju da kod mene to nije bio toliki rizik ali kod nekog drugog bi možda bio).
> Ja bih na tvom mjestu otišla odmah kod nekog drugog da te pregleda kod nekog čija je to uža specijalnost (npr. u Cito)


Mislim da joj Cito bas nije blizu Vinkovcima  :Smile: 
Slazem se sa vama. Nedavno sam citala o slucaju zene kojoj je napravljen Aih a imala je puno folikula i doslo je do viseplodne trudnoce (cetvorke ili cak petorke su bile u pitanju). Nije dobro zavrsilo.
Mislim da vecina primarnih ginekologa  premalo zna o stimulacijama, a previse se pouzdaju u srecu tj. statistike prema kojima nezeljene posljedice nisu tako ceste. Lazni osjecaj sigurnosti!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mislim da joj Cito bas nije blizu Vinkovcima 
> Slazem se sa vama. Nedavno sam citala o slucaju zene kojoj je napravljen Aih a imala je puno folikula i doslo je do viseplodne trudnoce (cetvorke ili cak petorke su bile u pitanju). Nije dobro zavrsilo.
> Mislim da vecina primarnih ginekologa  premalo zna o stimulacijama, a previse se pouzdaju u srecu tj. statistike prema kojima nezeljene posljedice nisu tako ceste. Lazni osjecaj sigurnosti!


Ja sam mislila da je iz Dalmacije a onda ima još više izbora privatnika koji se tim bave

----------


## Mali Mimi

žužy ne šalju oni nigdje da malo više razmišljaju o svojim pacijentima ne bi se petljali tamo gdje im nije mjesto nego bi ih nakon što par nemože zatrudniti godinu dana poslali u kliniku gdje se bave tim problemima.
Ovako se stvarno igraju s vatrom, a pacijent koji će se nositi kasnije s posljedicama.

----------


## doanna

evo i mog iskustva, bila na komifenima 2x1 + estrofem, imala sam 5 folikula, 3 na lijevom jajniku i i 2 na desnom jajniku, klomifeni su bili uvertira za AIH ali sam na kraju prebačena na IVF, kod punkcije od tih 5 folikula, dva su bile ciste, dobila sam 3js, postupak na kraju nije bio dobitan. Klomifeni trebaju biti pod strogim nadzorom.

----------


## bmaric

Cure, spremam se za AIH i pijem Klomifen. Danas mi je 4. dan da ih pijem (2x1).
Htjela sam vas pitati kakva ste vi iskustva imali s njim (sada da ne čitam sve ispočetka)... Ja sam već dva dana razdražljiva, stomak mi je nadut, kroz dan nekad osjećam jajnike, kao da je pritisak u njima... Jeli to sve normalno???
Koliko se u prosjeku dobije folikula od Klomifena???

----------


## amyx

Ovisi kako reagiras na klomifen. Ja sam reagirala jako lose i uvijek 1 ili 2 folikla, ali znam cure koje su imale i 3-4, li samo s klomifenom

----------


## bmaric

amyx, hvala! mi idemo u Prag na AID, već je skoro sve spremno, pa me malo strah da ne bude hiperstimulacija. jeli znaš možda do koliko folikula uopće rade inseminaciju? pretpostavljam da neće raditi npr. sa 5 folikula, kako bi izbjegli petorke...

ps: avatar ti je presladak  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Evo mog primjera - u prvom klomifenskom postupku sam super reagirala, ne znam točan broj folikula ali bilo ih je barem 5. Dan prije punkcije dominantni su popucali pa smo htjeli odraditi IVF s preostalima međutim nije bilo js. Drugi put sam slabo reagirala, 1 folikul, odrađen neuspješan aih. 
Ako ćeš imati dosta folikula, sumnjam da će ti odraditi aih. Ali koja je granica s brojem folikula za aih/ivf, ne znam. Uglavnom, sretno!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Bmaric* kod klomifena, kad se i dobije vise folikula, oni su najcesce neujednacenih velicina, sto je vjerojatan znak da nece ni sve js biti zrele (to mu je mana i zato se za dobivanje vise js u postupku ivf-a radije koriste gonadotropini).
Hs na klomifenu je rijetka, tako da ne trebas o tome brinuti.
Dobro je da osjecas jajnike, to je normalno, znaci da rade.
Ja sam na klomifenu uvijek imala po 1 dobar folikul, na zadnjoj stimulaciji 3x1 + deksametazon sam imala hs, cistu zutog tijela na 8. dc i po 4-5 velikih folikula na svakom jajniku. Smirilo se za tri dana, dobro sam prosla jer sam osjetila da su jajnici buknuli i otisla na pregled.
Kad je prva fm?

----------


## bmaric

maca papucarica hvala!!! Prva fm mi je u ponedjeljak. prvi put ga pijem, pa sada pazim na sve sto mi je dogadja, a dr. mi naravno nije nista rekao o klomifenu...

----------


## maca papucarica

Ma to je normalno, da pazis i osluskujes  :Smile: 
Ja sam ga se nagutala i sad, retroaktivno, mislim da i nema nekih nuspojava, mada sam tada osjecala svasta...
 :fige:  za par lijepih folikulica
Jel uzimas i Estrofem?

----------


## hope31

evo da se i ja javim, moja zadnja dva postupka su bila klomifenska, u prvom 3 js dobili, udrugom folikuli popucali na punkciji i nakraju punktirali neki mali koji dr nije planirala punktirat a r rekao da punktira i tu je bila js i danas sam 18+3....sve je moguće

----------


## amyx

Ma nece sigurno raditi aih sa 5-6 folikula... A hiperstimulacija je jako rijetka sa klomifenom

----------


## reny123

Sve ovo što pišete o klomifenima i razvoju neujednačenih folikula s upitnim brojem jajnih stanica ide u prilog tome da se klomifeni ne bi trebali brojiti u stimulirane postupke preko HZZO-a jer se takvim "stimulacijama " ne postiže onaj cilj koji se navodio kao dobrobit za ženu tijekom donošenja Zakona tj. da se sa što manje postupaka dođe do zametaka. Klomifen bi trebalo koristiti kao pripomoć u prirodnom postupku.

----------


## bmaric

maca papucarica, hvala na željama!!!  :Heart: 
ne koristim ništa uz klomifen. pošto mi je prvi put, dr hoće vidjeti kako ću reagirati na klomifen. smatra da bi trebalo sve proći ok, jer je kod mene se uredu, ali nikad se ne zna.
sve ću znati u ponedjeljak  :Cekam:

----------


## maca papucarica

*reny123*, naravno!
Ja sam koristila klomifen u tempiranim odnosima zbog anovulacije, Bmaric za aih... 
Jedino opravdano osim to dvoje bi bilo koristiti ga kod prirodnih postupaka ivf-a (kod anovulacija, mozda i kod zena koje ovuliraju, kako bi se malo podebljalo sanse), sve ostalo je pljacka i prevara, po mom misljenju.

----------


## bamilic

klomifen sam koristila od 3 do 7 dana ciklusa, 2 ujutro i 2 navečer. Trebali smo ići u tempirani odnos ali je dr. rekla ako bude više od 4 folikula da to ne dolazi u obzir zbog opasnosti od višeplodne trudnoće. na kraju je 12 dan ciklusa bilo sveukupno 6 folikula od 18-21 mm, taj dan štoperica navečer i 14 dan ciklusa aspiracija, dobili 4 js, 3 se oplodile, 1 vraćena. osjećala sam bolove u jajnicima ali više nakon aspiracije nego prije, nije bilo hiperstimulacije.

----------


## krojachica

A da li netko ima iskustva u smislu pomicanja dana uzmanja, npr. Da je prvo probala 5-9 a onda 3-7, ili 2-6, i kako je to utjecalo na rezultat stimulacije?

----------


## maca papucarica

> klomifen sam koristila od 3 do 7 dana ciklusa, 2 ujutro i 2 navečer. Trebali smo ići u tempirani odnos ali je dr. rekla ako bude više od 4 folikula da to ne dolazi u obzir zbog opasnosti od višeplodne trudnoće. na kraju je 12 dan ciklusa bilo sveukupno 6 folikula od 18-21 mm, taj dan štoperica navečer i 14 dan ciklusa aspiracija, dobili 4 js, 3 se oplodile, 1 vraćena. osjećala sam bolove u jajnicima ali više nakon aspiracije nego prije, nije bilo hiperstimulacije.


A gdje se to s ciljem tempiranih odnosa daje 2x2 klomifena?  :Confused: 

*krojachica*, nisam probala jer kod mene zbog anovulacije to bas i nema posebnog smisla, ali citala sam da se kod uzimanja klomifena od 2 ili 3 dc pokusava izdvojiti i potaknuti vise folikula koji ce postati dominantni, dok se kod uzimanja od 5 dc samo "hrani" folikul koji je vec krenuo da postane dominantan.

----------


## Gabi25

> A da li netko ima iskustva u smislu pomicanja dana uzmanja, npr. Da je prvo probala 5-9 a onda 3-7, ili 2-6, i kako je to utjecalo na rezultat stimulacije?


Imam ja, prvo sam ga uzimala 5-9dc a drugi puta 2-6dc, rezultat apsolutno isti- jedna js

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Imam ja, prvo sam ga uzimala 5-9dc a drugi puta 2-6dc, rezultat apsolutno isti- jedna js


I ja probala od 5-9 i od 3-7 kod mene je bilo obično 3 folikula a br. j.s. je varirao od 1 do 3

----------


## bmaric

Cure, danas bio prvi uzv. imam 1 fol 12 mm i 2 fol od 10 mm. mada se meni ucinilo da ih ima ukupno 4.
Jeli znate da li se radi inseminacija i sa 4 fol?

----------


## bamilic

*maca papucarica* - dobivala sam 2X2 klomifena jer nisam dugo vremena imala menstruaciju, poremećaj rada hipofize, pa nisam ni imala prirodno jajne stanice. bila je prva stimulacija klomifenima pa nismo znali kako ću reagirati, a s obzirom na terapiju nije ih na kraju niti mnogo sazrijelo - tek 4 js su aspirirane.

----------


## tina_julija

Danas sam konacno krenula u postupak dobila sam za piti klomifen... 3x1, da li to ukljucuje i danas 3, zbunjena sam a doktoricu napola nisam skuzila prebrzo mi je govorila...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Danas sam konacno krenula u postupak dobila sam za piti klomifen... 3x1, da li to ukljucuje i danas 3, zbunjena sam a doktoricu napola nisam skuzila prebrzo mi je govorila...


tina_julija ja  nisam baš razumjela što znači 3X1 jel ti trebaš piti 3 na dan a od kojeg dana startaš to ti mora dr. napisat ili reći obično je ili 3 dan ciklusa ili od petog

----------


## tina_julija

3 na dan slijedeća tri dana, pa smanjujem na dvije tablete na dan u ponedjeljak je pregled...

----------


## bubekica

Tina, ja mislim da si danas trebala krenuti s klomifenom, ali odgovor na to pitanje trazis na krivom mjestu - nabavi mob od doktorice, nazovi i pitaj.

----------


## tina_julija

napisala je na receptu 30.01-01.02 3 tablete na dan 02.02 - 03.02 2 tablete na dan, 04.02 je pregled, a za ponedjeljak je rekla da ćemo vidjet dalje, jer ne zna kako ću reagirati pošto mi je prvi postupak...

----------


## bubekica

Ne znam oko cega onda imas dileme...

----------


## Mali Mimi

A da onda ako ti tako piše

----------


## tina_julija

ma zbunjena sam zbog današnjeg dana, nekako su mi preblizu tablete za popit zato me bilo strah...  :Embarassed:

----------


## jo1974

tina to ti uključuje i današnji dan,bar tako je meni a i prošli puta sam tako išla pozz

----------


## anamarija2

Drage moje cure

Evo ja sam nova na forumu, čitala sam malo vaše postove jer sam i sama ovaj mjesec krenula s Klomifenima. Ja i MM pokušavamo malo manje od godinu dana, mogućnost nam je i malo smanjena jer smo trenutno razdvojeni, on je u DE a ja u HR. Tako da nam je i malo problem izregulirati te potencijalne odnose.. Samnom je sve ok, nemam PCOS, pratili smo i ovulaciju, ima je al pretprošli mjesec je nije bilo, (pila sam Diane negdje 7 godina, pa sad možda je i to nekakav uzročnik da su neredovite) i s njim je sve u redu. E sad, klomifene sam pila od 5-9 dc po 1 tableticu jer je doktorica htjela da malo stimuliramo ovulaciju..sad, s obzirom da smo sve isplanirali u prvom mjesecu M je kasnila 5 dana i računajući koliko sam bila u DE moglo bi biti u savršenim uvjetima na knap. Jedino me brine, što nisam imala gdje kontrolirati.. Za par dana sam se naručila kod dr. ukoliko ona može išta barem sad vidjeti.

Zanima me, dali je netko imao temperaturu, 2-5 dana nakon terapije.. ?- I to onakva koja ne da spavati :D
zadnjih tjedan dana imam bolove kao kad trebam dobiti.. jel moguće da jajnici cijelo vrijeme rade nešto  :Cekam: 
Brinem se radi toga šta nismo kontrolirali, a nestrpljiva sam do pregleda. 

Oprostite na opširnom tekstu..  :peace:

----------


## anamarija2

Pozdrav, evo mene opet. Dali je netko mozda imao slicno iskustvo. Trudna sam 8 tjedana, na ultrazvuku jucer su mi se pokazale 3 gestacijske vrecice ( prije 2 tjedna dakle ta treca nije bila) i sad uz plod star 8 tjedana velicine 1,7 cm imam jos jedan velicine 3 mm. A u trecoj gv nema nis. Doktorica kaze da je moguca oplodnja drugog jajasca nekoliko dana poslije. Al kaze da ne vidi titraje srca drugog ploda, doduse ja sam ih vidjela. A ponovno prije 2 tjedna nije bilo nista nego mala crna kuglica koja je izgledala kao hematom u posteljici velicine 5 mm, da bi narasla na 1,5 cm s plodom od 3 mm u 2 tjedna.
Zbunjena sam, dali ima netko kome se ovo dogodilo s Klomifenima?

----------


## Argente

Bok anamarija2, kao prvo čestitam!
Nemam iskustva s mogućom višeplodnom trudnoćom iz klomifenskih ciljanih ali evo dižem temu...
Kad ti je sljedeći UZV?
I javi nam koliko ih je na kraju!  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

Jedna naša forumašica sa nickom Elena85 je iz klomifenskog postupka imala tri bebice njen slučaj nije završio dobro ali ona je išla na ivf sa klomifenima pronađi njene postove pa si malo pročita možeš ih naći na temi potpomognuta u privatni klinikama,neka sve bude ok i da imaš školsku trudnoću sretno.

----------


## krojachica

*anamarija2* dakle, ako sam dobro shvatila 3 gv je prazna, tako da se sigurno ne radi o trojcima.
e sad što se tiće drugog ploda, još je sve otvoreno, velika je razlika u veličini.
pogledaj na podforumima gdje cure pričaju o višeplodnim trudnoćama, nevezano za klomifen.

----------


## Least123

Cure...nakon kure klomifena 5-9dc, jucer na 13ti dan ciklusa imam na lijevom jajniku folikule velicine 13-14mm...kada dr.R da bi ovulacija trebala biti negdje oko 30.4-1.5...
Mene zanimaju vasi komentari na velicinu folikula i komentar da li je to djelovanje uspjesno ili samo osrednje? 
Osim toga prosli mjesec sam nakon dugog perioda ocito imala ovulaciju i bila je na lijevom jajniju, a sada opet folikuli na lijevom...nebi li trebalo jedan ciklus na jednom, drugi ciklus na drugom jajniku?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Least123 nije ti to pravilo kod mene se isto više puta pokazalo da ovulira isti jajnik, pogotovo ako je drugi malo oštećen..nisi napisala koliko imaš tih folikula?

----------


## bmaric

Least123, tebi su ciklusi vjerojatno duži, tj. nisu 28 dana, pa su ti zato na 13. dc tek 13-14 mm. Pretpostavljam da moraš opet u pon. na fm. Kako f rastu ca. 2 mm dnevno, znači tada bi ti trebali već biti oko 17-18 mm.
Mali Mimi ima pravo, ne mora biti svaki mjesec na drugom jajniku ovulacija. Meni je npr. najčešće ovulacija na lijevom jajniku. Nema tu baš pravila.

----------


## Least123

Nemam ostecen jajnik, barem ne da znam...
Folikula imam ukupno dva na lijevom. Ne trebam ponovno na folikumetriju. Rekao je da se vidimo u iducem ciklusu na 15,16 dan, ili na pregledu ako ostanem trudna  :Wink:

----------


## arlena

Moze li mi netko pojasniti kako dodjete do ciljanih?  :Smile:   jel to preporuci mpo doktor pa kod njega se rade folikulimetrije ili soc. gin? mm i ja imamo dijagnozu idiopati pa mi se ciljani cine kao ok opcija.Imala sam jedan aih pa iza toga laparaskopiju i sad bi se vratila u zg ali zbog posla mm a i mog trenutno ne mozemo. Bar ne do jeseni. Ako to radi soc gin onda bi to probala.

----------


## maca papucarica

Arlena, sve ovisi o tvom soc gin. Najbolje ti je da odes do njega i popricas.
Ako ti imas redovne ovulacije, mogla bi folikulometrijama, pracenjem bazalne i/ili lh testovima pratiti ovulaciju i imati tempirane odnose koji ciklus.
Neki imaju sluha za takve stvari, a neki nemaju ni sluha ni vremena...

----------


## veronika27

Čitam sve komentare pa bih htjela da definiramo:
Ako mi je napisana terapija Klomifen 2x1 :
Jel trebam piti 2 klomifena od 50mg odjednom, ili jednu tabletu ujutro,a drugu navečer? Ili je to svejedno?
Hvala na odgovorima!!!  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

Hvala maco 
Ok,nazvat cu i pitat. 
 A jel klomifene u tom slucaju i stopericu kupim sama ili dobijem na recept? 
Do sad mi je ovulacija bila redovna i lijepo sam je mogla 'uhvatit' al unazad tri mjeseca se nesto cudno desava, trakice budu bas svijetle. Narucila sam nove ,mozda su bile pokvarene  :Smile:  uglavnom,zelim imat osjecaj da nesto radim po tom pitanju kad vec ne mogu u zg. Nije da nismo ,jel'te,radili bebaca i sami  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Hvala maco 
> Ok,nazvat cu i pitat. 
>  A jel klomifene u tom slucaju i stopericu kupim sama ili dobijem na recept? 
> Do sad mi je ovulacija bila redovna i lijepo sam je mogla 'uhvatit' al unazad tri mjeseca se nesto cudno desava, trakice budu bas svijetle. Narucila sam nove ,mozda su bile pokvarene  uglavnom,zelim imat osjecaj da nesto radim po tom pitanju kad vec ne mogu u zg. Nije da nismo ,jel'te,radili bebaca i sami


Nije ti potrebno ici na ciljane sa Klomifenom. Pokusaj dogovoriti ciljane u prirodnom ciklusu par ciklusa.
Nazalost, nemaju primarni ginekolozi bas iskustva sa stimulacijom ovulacije, stopericama, a na taj nacin riskiras nestrucno vodenje, viseplodnu trudnocu i druge eventualne posljedice uzimanja klomifena (tipa cista i sl.).
Ako kroz par ciklusa vidite da nesto ne stima sa ovulacijom, onda razmisljaj o stimulaciji ali pod strucnim nadzorom.

----------


## arlena

Pa kad tako kazes ,ima logike. Mislila sam malo da povecamo sanse,kad se ovako nista ne dogadja. Na klomifenu sam bila jedan ciklus i imala sam samo jedan folikul. Bio je aih,neuspjesni.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ništa ti to ne znači.
Sljedeći put možeš imati 3, mogu svi biti loši, a mogu i svi biti dobri i u njima zrele js pa gdje si onda...
Ako ti ovulacije ne štekaju, radije kreni polako, pa ako neće ići tako onda podebljavajte i idite na više stepenice.

Ja sam se naslušala raznih (glupih) mišljenja primarnih ginekologa, tipa jednog - ako ne uspije trudnoća na 2x1 klomifen kroz 5 dana, sljedeći ciklus treba povećavati dozu na 3x1, pa 4x1 bez obzira na broj dobivenih folikula  :Confused: 
A iz iskustva sa Mpo dr znam da ukoliko se dobije 1-2 lijepa folikula, doza se nema potrebe mijenjati, jer to je idealno. 
I nije ništa čudno ako ne zaneseš u prvom ciklusu ciljanih odnosa, u biti čudesno je ako upali od prve! Tek ako ne upali u 6-12 ciklusa (godina dana, što je i preporučeni rok truđenja prije traženja liječničke pomoći kod svih mladih parova) može se reći da nešto ne štima.

----------


## bmaric

veronika27, meni je dr. npr. rekao da pijem 1 ujutro, 1 uvečer. Bilo bi ti najbolje da nazoveš svog dr. i pitaš ga kako da ga piješ.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Čitam sve komentare pa bih htjela da definiramo:
> Ako mi je napisana terapija Klomifen 2x1 :
> Jel trebam piti 2 klomifena od 50mg odjednom, ili jednu tabletu ujutro,a drugu navečer? Ili je to svejedno?
> Hvala na odgovorima!!!


U globalu, 2x1 znaci dva puta dnevno po jednu tabletu (znaci svakih 12 h).
1x2 bi bilo u prijevodu jednom dnevno 2 tablete (to je onda kad hoces ili prije/poslije jela, ali svaki dan u isto vrijeme).

----------


## doanna

> Čitam sve komentare pa bih htjela da definiramo:
> Ako mi je napisana terapija Klomifen 2x1 :
> Jel trebam piti 2 klomifena od 50mg odjednom, ili jednu tabletu ujutro,a drugu navečer? Ili je to svejedno?
> Hvala na odgovorima!!!


možeš odjednom oba popiti, tako sam ja pila prema uputi mog mpo doktora

----------


## Majty

Meni je moj gin. reka da pijem svakih 12h po jednu, pa sam tako i pila jednu ujutro jednu navečer najbolje bi bilo da kontaktiraš svog gin. pa da se s njim savjetuješ  :Wink:

----------


## veronika27

> U globalu, 2x1 znaci dva puta dnevno po jednu tabletu (znaci svakih 12 h).
> 1x2 bi bilo u prijevodu jednom dnevno 2 tablete (to je onda kad hoces ili prije/poslije jela, ali svaki dan u isto vrijeme).


Tako i ja mislim, logično mi je....a i strašno se bojim tih tableta,tj. reakcije mog tijela na njih, pa ne bi nikako pila 2 odjednom, 100mg odjednom mi se čini puno  :Smile:  ma mislim da neću fulati ako popijem svakih 12 sati jednu (ma do ginića ne mogu doći,jer ne radi trenutno) . Hvala svima!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## bmaric

veronika27, ne trebaš ih se bojati. ovo je jedna od najblažih stimulacija. i mene je bilo užasno strah, pogotovo što sam se bojala hiperstimulacije, jer mi je amh jako visok, kad na kraju samo 1 folikul. 
Jedino što sam bila jako nervozna, ali to prepisujem mom strahu od hiperstimulacije.

----------


## Vrci

I ja imam visok amh,i nije mi djelovao klomifen. 
Mislim da se njega ne treba bojati,najblaze je od svega u mpo

----------


## bmaric

vrci, koliki je tvoj amh? moj je 68,5 i dr. se čudila što s klomifenom nisam imala bar 3-4 folikula...

----------


## *DJ*

> Čitam sve komentare pa bih htjela da definiramo:
> Ako mi je napisana terapija Klomifen 2x1 :
> Jel trebam piti 2 klomifena od 50mg odjednom, ili jednu tabletu ujutro,a drugu navečer? Ili je to svejedno?
> Hvala na odgovorima!!!



Ja sam dva puta pila klomifen i bas sam pitala dr. kako da pijem i rekao je svejedno.
Prvi put sam pila jednu ujutro i jednu navecer - 2 folikula - aih.
Drugi put dva klomifena ujutro - 3 folikula - umjesto aih rađen ivf ( 3 js od toga jedna bila nezrela).

----------


## veronika27

Nećete vjerovati: Trebala početi s klomifenima 3.dc, koji je trebao biti u petak...(idemo na inseminaciju), međutim menga nije došla (to sam pripisala psihi i stresu jer krećemo na mpo).....napravim test na trudnoću,kad ono blago vidljiva crta-dakle,pozitivan.  :Very Happy: 
Danas idem giniću, jer ne vjerujem!  :Smile:  Nakon dvije godine pokušavanja i lošeg spermiograma...ne vjerujem!!!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Čestitam *veronika*,ajme ko iz snova  :Very Happy:

----------


## bmaric

veronika27, čestitam!!! samo nek bude sve ok.
tako je i mojoj rodici bilo... spremala se na inseminaciju, 2 godine su pokušavali i ništa, čekala m i ode kupiti test, kad ono +, i sada uživa u svojoj curici  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

cure, da vas pitam: smijem li ja, dok uzimam klomifen, piti nešto protiv glavobolje??? hvala!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ne vidim razlog zašto ne bi smjela...Klomifen je poticanje O, a glavobolja nema veze s tim  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

*zelimo_bebu*, hvala na odgovoru. Čula sam se maloprije sa ljekarnom i rekli su mi da ne smijem ibuprofen, ali paracetamol mogu. Pa eto, ako nekom zatreba da zna.

----------


## špelkica

Cure, da li netko zna koliko se klomifen razlikuje od femare? Thanks

----------


## MoMo

cure, meni su dva ginekolga rekal da "pokusam pioti klomifen" bez da su mi radili folikulometriju  :Sad:  sutra idem na folikulometriju pa cemo vidjeti ...ja malo zazirem od hormona najvise jer imam ciste na grudima dr mi govoroe pa sta....mozda sam paranoicna lai eto mene je strah. Ima li neko iskustvo sa kolimfenom i cistama i ima li bilo koja prirodna alternativa klomifenu?

hvala

----------


## bmaric

MoMo, klomifen uopće nije jak. To je najblaža stimulacija koju možeš dobiti, ako se uopće može nazvati stimulacijom. Ja sam oba puta pila klomifen bez da sam prije bila na uzv. Samo mi rekli kada trebam početi piti i da dođem 10. dc na folikulometriju. Ja inače u prirodnom ciklusu imam jedan foliku, tako mi je i sa klomifenom bilo. Bez brige!

----------


## žužy

bmaric,a nebi se složila s tobom,ni malo.Klomifen je dosta jaka stimulacija,i to što ti nisi reagirala na njega ne znači da je kod svih tako.Neko ne reagira pretjerano niti nakon hrpe gonala,menopura.Ima žena kojima se složi tri,četri,pet folikula od par tableta klomifena,ko meni npr.I kaj da dobiš tri,četri js?I sve se oplode?Jer,tu nema punkcije..ideš na sreču.Meni je doktor napomenul da je veča mogučnost višeplodne trudnoče,reko super moguči blizanci :Smile: Al dok sam vidla nekoliko folikula na fm,nije mi bilo svejedno..isto tak sam dobila cistu nakon klomif. ciklusa.I smatram da je uzimanje klomifena bez pračenja ultrazvukom i još k tome na preporuku liječnika,jako neodgovorno.Od njega prvenstveno,koji to preporuči a svijestan je posljedica.Žena možda nije upučena,al zato je on tu da ju uputi i obavezno prati.Vidim da ste obje imale folikulometrije,i tak se to i radi.
MoMo,nemam iskustva u povezanosti ciste i stimulacije klomifenom,bilo bi najbolje da pitaš doktora o tome na prvom ultrazvuku,da te umiri.U biti več si bila na prvom,sad tek vidim.Nadam se da si rješila kaj te mučilo.Sretno :Smile:

----------


## MoMo

Cure hvala vam puno <3
bila sam danas i  radila sam foliklumetriju. 2 u jednom i 2 u drugom ( D 15,7 mm i L 16 mm) e sad cim smo zavrsili dr je reako dodjite 18. 09 da vam dam injekciju  :Shock:  mislim zasto??? pa da dobijete ovlujciaju ...ali ja imam ovulacije...da ne duljim dogoorili smao se da cu probati ciljane odnose u prirodnom ciklusu na sto je dr bio vidno pozitivno iznenadjen i ako ne uspijemo onda radim hsg ....preporuku u ultrazvucni hsg ...tako da idme na tu temu 

ja i dalje malo zazirem od komifena dok ne dobijem tocnu potvrdu da moram piti klomifen ili da moram dobiti tu neku injekciju

jos uvijek sam jako zbunjena ali mi je duh na zavdinom nivou  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*MoMo* zar sad nisi na klomifenu?
injekcija koju doktor spominje zove se stoperica, potice zavrsno sazrijevanje folikula i jajne stanice i time na neki nacin osigurava ovulaciju.

----------


## čekalica

pozdrav svima

----------


## Vaki

Da malo dignem temu! Pila sam klomifene i dobila 11 folikula, ali samo 2 js su bile zrele. Od tada sam napuhnuta kao balon što znači da su mi jajnici povećani. Nisam sigurna dal' je to hiperstimulacija jajnika jer redovito mokrim i ništa me ne boli. Od tada vaga pokazuje 2 kg više i tu je stalo. Prije 3 dana sam imala transfer pa mi se još ne hoda kod ginekologa. Ima li tko slična iskustva? Pozdrav!

----------


## bubekica

Vaki, moguce je da je blaza hiperstimulacija. Koliko pratim lijecis se na VV, javi se gore njima telefonski. Dotad miruj, nemoj sjediti nego lezi, nikako nemoj peglati ni usisavati. Kupi i pij neki izotonik, npr isosport.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vaki pa šta si bila samo na klomifenima?

----------


## Vaki

> Vaki, moguce je da je blaza hiperstimulacija. Koliko pratim lijecis se na VV, javi se gore njima telefonski. Dotad miruj, nemoj sjediti nego lezi, nikako nemoj peglati ni usisavati. Kupi i pij neki izotonik, npr isosport.


Toga sam se i bojala, a ja pametna već išla na posao. Nazvat ću ih ujutro! Hvala

----------


## Vaki

> Vaki pa šta si bila samo na klomifenima?


Da! Rekli su mi da ćemo prvo probati ovako pa ako ne uspije onda ćemo jaču stimulaciju.

----------


## Doris Day

Drugi put terapija klomifenom evo treci misec sad mi kasni menstruacija 8 dana bolovi kao kad dobijem .....strah.... nedoumica....nevjera  prije svega

----------


## mima32

Doris Day  :fige:  da je ovo bio uspješan ciklus

Malo sam pretraživala forum ali nisam baš konkretno ništa korisno našla pa ću i ja postaviti pitanje. Da li je netko bio na Klomifenskoj terapiji a da istovremeno ima dijagnosticiranu endometriozu?
Mi planiramo IVF u 1. mjesecu i dr. bi ovaj put da koristimo Klomifen a mene pomalo strah zbog one rečenice upozorenje za pacinetice s endometriozom

----------


## Doris Day

Hvala mima32
Evo jos uvik nema menstruacije sutra idem vadit krv u ponedjeljak ce bit rezultati jedva cekam mozda ce ovo bit poklon za Bozic

----------


## Doris Day

Momo ja imam iskustva imam ciste na grudima na obe dvi i uvik inace prije dolaska mjesecnice bi se povecale ali moja ginekologica koja to i prati dala mi je klomifen vec par mjeseci   
Nista cudno nisam primjetila ..........sta ce cista tice a klomifen cini mi se uspio :Smile: ))))

----------


## špelkica

Ja imam endometriozu i klomifen mi je doslovno pojeo zdrav jajnik, zato bježi od klomifena! 
*DD*, nadam se  da vam je uspjelo, sretno!

----------


## miki86

Meni je Doktor prepisao klomifen 2-7 dc da ga pijem 6 mjeseci ako nedodje do trudnoće da dodjem poslije tih 6 mjeseci na kontrolu,zatrudnila sam nakon šest mjeseci poslije zadnje ture klomifena ali sam u drugom mjesecu imala spontani,sada je već prošlo od spontanog 8 mjeseci ja već pet mjeseci ponovo pokušavam zatrudneti i sad mi se pojavila cista na jajniku,razmišljala sam kad pukne cista opet početi sa klomifenom al mi nije jasno kakav je to pregled 10 dana ciklusa što sam pročitala na forumu jer ja sam ga pila 6 mjeseci a u medjuvremenu nisam išla kod doktora niti mi je dr ista o tome spominjao,ima li neka nešto da mi kaže o tome

----------


## nina70

miki86, ni jedan ozbiljniji ginekolog ti ne bi preporučio uzimanje klomifena duže od 2-3 mjeseca i nakon toga je obavezna stanka. Moja smatra da već nakon jednog ciklusa uzimanja treba napraviti stanku. Klomifen jako stanjuje endometrij pa je možda i to razlog tvog spontanog. Osim toga taj tvoj gyn bi rast folikula trebao pratit UZV...

----------


## Vaki

Baš sam i ja to htjela napisati! Meni su nakon 1 ciklusa predložili stanku jer to nikako ne može biti dobro za organizam. Pregled se radi kako bi se pratio rast folikula (tako i 10-ti dan ciklusa). Najbolje da se konzultiraš s nekim drugim ginekologom!

----------


## Krtica

ništa ovaj ciklus od moje zadnje inseminacije. Jajnici mi podivljali od klomifena od prošlog ciklusa. Danas na uzv, 3dc, moji jajnici izgledaju kao da sam na polovini ciklusa. Ciste il folikuli 12-13mm na svakom jajniku i još nekoliko malih. endić zadebljaniji nego što bi trebao biti. Nisam imala pošteno ni menstruaciju. 
E šta dalje i kako ne znam. Ostala sam razočarana jer nikad nisam nakon klomića imala takvu zbrku.  :Sad:

----------


## doanna

*krtice* upravo sam o tome pričala, e sada što je endić zadebljaniji moram priznati da se u to ne kužim, ali ja sam ciklus nakon klomifena imala folikul na oba jajnika i ovulacije mi je bila 9dc, a inače mi je oko 14dc i to je bila super reakcija koliko god to čudno zvuči. Jesi li sigurna da je ovo loša situacija, jer kod mene je dr. bio oduševljen.

----------


## Krtica

Doanna doktor nije bio oduševljen. Kaže da takva reakcija nije normalna nakon klomifena. Klomifen ima utjecaj na ciklus kasnije, al da nisam pravo ni imala mengu i da već treći dan ovog ciklusa imam takve jajnike nije dobra reakcija. Vidjet ću u petak na uzv daljnji razvoj. Bit će to 7 dan ciklusa, ak se to može nazvati ciklusom. Jesi ti tada imala normalno mengu nakon klomifena?

----------


## Krtica

Klomifen sam pila uvijek pred aih. 2 tablete od 3-7dc. Nakon klonifena uvijek je sve bilo u redu. Nikad ga i nisam pila za redom, nego uvijek je bila pauza od mjesec ili dva.
Sada mi je totalno poremetio ciklous. U 12 mj sam bila na aih-u ista terapija, al nije bilo uspjeha. Dr je predložio odmah nastavit, ali moja menga nit je pravo došla, neki spotting od dva dana, 3 dc krvarenje stalo. Na uzv mi jajnici izgledaju kao da sam na pola ciklusa, a ne kao da je 3 dc. Sve smo stopirali. Jajnici u cistama, folikulama, dvije čak od 12-13mm. Tako da ne bi više klomifen jer me baš protresao. Ostala sam iznenađena jer od sada je reakcija uvijek bila odlična, a sada užas.

----------


## doanna

> Doanna doktor nije bio oduševljen. Kaže da takva reakcija nije normalna nakon klomifena. Klomifen ima utjecaj na ciklus kasnije, al da nisam pravo ni imala mengu i da već treći dan ovog ciklusa imam takve jajnike nije dobra reakcija. Vidjet ću u petak na uzv daljnji razvoj. Bit će to 7 dan ciklusa, ak se to može nazvati ciklusom. Jesi ti tada imala normalno mengu nakon klomifena?


nisam, menga mi je trajala jedva 3 dana a inače mi trajala po 7 dana i cijeli taj ciklus mi je bio skraćen, trajao je čini mi se 23 dana, a inače je bio 28-30 dana

----------


## Krtica

E pa to se sad meni dogodilo. Onda će i meni ovaj ciklus biti turbo kratak. Jedva čekam petak da odem na uzv i vidimo kakva je situacija.

----------


## KLARA31

i meni se bio smanjio ciklus pod klomifenom,pila sam ga 4mj zaredom i menga mi dolazila nakon 20-22 dana a inače je 28 i trajala 3 dana,a inače 5,al to nije spriječilo gin. da mi kaže opet i opet da pijem,sve se poremetilo i tako još par mj poslije, a nakon god dana kad sam ga kombinirala sa inekcijama nije bilo toga...sveskupa sam pila klomifen 11 ciklusa...

ovih dana ću nazvat dr.Tomića,i dogovorit da dođem u Zg na ivf,nadam se u 3mj da bi mogla. koliko se čeka red? imam sve nalaze...

----------


## KLARA31

da se uključim u temu divljanja folikula pod klomifenom,ne znači da je ciklus izgubljen,meni su narasli 5mm u 1 dan, gin digao paniku,hitno ovitrelle i punkcija i na kraju to je moja djevojčica od god i 9mj  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Cure koje imate iskustva sa klomifenom, zanima me da li je nakon uzimanja klomifena povećana šansa da se dobije cista/e na jajnicima? Nikad ga dosad nisam koristila, a sad mi ga je dr. propisao u protokolu od 2-6 dc. I nikad nikakvih cisti ni išta slično nisam imala.

----------


## Nera29

sara10 postoji mogucnost da se dobije cista s klomifenima jer oni jos dosta ostaju u tijelu, ovisi kako ćeš reagirati i koju dozu dobivaš? Zasto se je doktor uopce odlucio na klomifen?

----------


## bmaric

sara10, ja sam u prvom postupku dobila cistu od klomifena. u drugom bilo sve ok.

----------


## sara10

Hvala cure, a Nera29 o propisao mi je takav  protokol sa klomifenima, malo promjene, inače sam dosad koristila menopure, cetrotide i Puregon u zadnjoj stimlac. (ovaj put sam promijenila dr. i kliniku, tj. idem u bolnicu kbc split).  Pit ću klomifen od 2-6 dc, samo 5 dana 2x1, valjda će to bit sve ok.

----------


## Nera29

Klomifen moze ali i ne mora imati nikakve posljedice tako da nemoj se bojati unaprijed, jedino preporucam da odmah na prvom uzv u slucaju da ti doktor nista ne kaze pitas kakva ti je debljina endometrija jer meni ga nazalost stanjuje jako sto je jos jedna nuspojava koja se ne desava svima ali moze biti pa  bolje pitaj da znas da cemu si. U slucaju da je tanak doktor moze dati tabl Estrofema ali drzim fige da sve bude dobro!

----------


## sara10

Nera29, baš sam ja dr-a, kad sam bila po protokol,  pitala za to vezano stanjivanje endometrija (jer sam čula da klomifen i na to utječe), a on meni odgovori: pa ima terapija i za zadebljanje endo...
Uglavnom, feritin ni je bio 20 i ja sam pila heferol, još nisam išla provjerit stanje nakon terapije, al vjerujem da se barem malo popravilo što utječe i na zadebljanej, tj. bolju prokrvavljenost endometrija, pa valjd klomifen neće sada baš jako stanjiti. Svakako ću ja ptat dr. odmah na 1 uzv koliki mi je endo. pa ovisno o tome će i on reagirat. Meni bi endometrij dosad ( dva dana prije punkcije) uvik bio oko 8-9 mm.

----------


## sara10

Samo, nisam spomenula prije, neću ja sad bit samo na klomifenima, uz njih ide i decapeptyl i gonal F.

----------


## kalemica

bok! ja sam nova ovdje pa ne znam jesam li na dobroj temi pokusavam ostati trudna vec sedam mjeseci ali nista pa bi molila za malu pomoc ako neko zna rucer sam vadila hormone stitnjace a danas trebam piti CLOMIFEN dali je to kasno poceti piti peti dan ciklusa, meni je gin rekao kada izvadim hormone štitnjače da počnem piti CLOMIFEN.

----------


## Inesz

kalemica,
što je točno dr planirao kad ti je rekao da piješ klomifene? je li te naručio na folikulometriju? jeste li radili spermigram?

----------


## sissy75

*sara10* ja ti uredno podebljam endometrij sokom od cikle,zadnji put na klomifenu mi je bio 9mm na 12dc
pa se dr.B čudio jer je 8dc bio 4,5mm pa sam mu rekla da maznem pola litre soka od cikle svaki dan  :Smile:  i vezano za 
ciste u ovih 3-4 puta koliko sam pila klomifen nisu se nikad pojavile

----------


## kalemica

doktor je rekao da imam nalik na policisticne jajnike i pratijo je prosli mjesec ovulaciju ali je nije bilo pa je reko da cemo pokusati sa clomifenom  spermogram nije rađen ali ima u planu mjenja doktora opce prakse pa dok se neprenese karton onda ide po uputnicu

----------


## Krtica

> Cure koje imate iskustva sa klomifenom, zanima me da li je nakon uzimanja klomifena povećana šansa da se dobije cista/e na jajnicima? Nikad ga dosad nisam koristila, a sad mi ga je dr. propisao u protokolu od 2-6 dc. I nikad nikakvih cisti ni išta slično nisam imala.


Ja sam klomifen 3 puta pila. Prva dva puta imala odličnu reakciju, bez cista, ma sve 5 i onda koma. U 12.mj pila i loše reagirala, skoro odustali od inseminacije, al odradili je jer se i onako više ne uzdam u nju. Sljedeći ciklus (sada u siječnju) 3 dc jajnici koma. Izgledali su kao da sam na sredini ciklusa, imala dvije ciste već onda i neke manje. Mengu nisam pravo ni imala, a endometrij zadebljan previše. 
Eto kako tijelo drugačije odgovara na terapiju. Svaki ciklus je priča za sebe. Naravno nemoj da te moje jedno iskustvo obeshrabi. 
Ja sam sada po 4. put na klomifenu i sada imam lude glavobolje što prije nisam imala.

----------


## Krtica

> bok! ja sam nova ovdje pa ne znam jesam li na dobroj temi pokusavam ostati trudna vec sedam mjeseci ali nista pa bi molila za malu pomoc ako neko zna rucer sam vadila hormone stitnjace a danas trebam piti CLOMIFEN dali je to kasno poceti piti peti dan ciklusa, meni je gin rekao kada izvadim hormone štitnjače da počnem piti CLOMIFEN.


meni se čini da je 5dc malo kasno za klomifen. On se uzima od 2 ili 3 dc. Nikad nisam čula da ga netko krene piti 5.dc. Dr je objasnio da je jako bitno kad se počinje piti.
Naravno preduvijet za klomifen su uredni jajnici pa se 3dc preporuča i uzv. Tako to kod mene ide već 4.put.

----------


## Krtica

> *sara10* ja ti uredno podebljam endometrij sokom od cikle,zadnji put na klomifenu mi je bio 9mm na 12dc
> pa se dr.B čudio jer je 8dc bio 4,5mm pa sam mu rekla da maznem pola litre soka od cikle svaki dan  i vezano za 
> ciste u ovih 3-4 puta koliko sam pila klomifen nisu se nikad pojavile


Sara možeš mi napisati il staviti link soka od cikle koji piješ? Nisam nikad na policama u trgovinama ni zagledala u te sokove i uvijek sam vrlo skeptična jer ne znamo što sve stave u taj tetrapak. 
Jel vrijedijesti domaću salatu, kiselu ciklu??
Hvala!!

----------


## sara10

Krtica, ti si dosad bila samo na klomifenima koliko sam razumjela jer si išla samo na aih? Ja uz klomifen koristim još i druge lijekove jer sam u punoj stimulaciji. Što se soka od cikle tiče, ja ga još ne pijem, počet ću uskoro, to je Sissy odgovorila da ga je pila. U Dm-a od aleverde, a domaću ciklu naravno da možeš, još i bolje ako imaš domaću.

----------


## Argente

> meni se čini da je 5dc malo kasno za klomifen. On se uzima od 2 ili 3 dc. Nikad nisam čula da ga netko krene piti 5.dc. Dr je objasnio da je jako bitno kad se počinje piti.


Postoje 2 sheme, s početkom na 3dc i 5dc (može se rastegnuti čak od 2-7dc). Ne mogu se sad sjetiti u kojem se slučaju koja preferira -možda ovisno o dg ili koliki broj folikula želimo podići- ali sjećam se da je o tome tu negdje već bilo riječi...dok se ne javi netko tko zna, a u međuvremenu malo proguglaj. Uglavnom, nije ti to kasno!

----------


## Nera29

Moze i od 5 dc, ovisi o tome kada su ti inace ovulacije u prirodnom ciklusu pa prema tome se daje ili ranije ili kasnije

----------


## kalemica

hvala cure ja sam pocela piti clomifen valjda nije kasno, ovo mi je vec treca tableta i dosta me glava boli i malo trbuh kao neki grcevi pa stane jeli to normalno...  ma sve cu ja izdrzati samo da bebica stigne :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

dati klomifen bez uradjenog spermiograma je vrlo neodgovorno od tvog doktora! nemoj pristati na iduci takav pokusaj - svakako prije stimulacije jajnika treba naprati prohodnost jajovoda (hsg) i spermiogram. sretno!
grcevi i glavobolja su normalna nuspojava.

----------


## Nera29

potpisujem bubekicu, svakako spermiogram i hsg, nisam ni skuzila sa su dani klomifeni bez toga, ipak to nisu bezazleni lijekovi...
moze ti biti cak i mucnina i povracanje, sve sam isprobala u nekoliko navrata...

----------


## Krtica

Joj cure jel moguće da me glava boli od klomifena? Od kad ga pijem luda sam. Cijeli dan boli, nekad malo, a navečer užas, kao sada. Lekadol ne pomaže. Mogu li neofen il neki brufen?

----------


## bmaric

Krtica, glavobolja je normalna sa klomifenom. mene je oba puta bolila i rekli su mi da mogu popiti nešto s paracetamolom (ne sa ibuprofenom).

----------


## kalemica

hvala vam na savjetima :Rolling Eyes:   razgovarati cu sa doktorima..

----------


## venera82

cure koje ste klomofine koristile? ja sam u 12 mj. kupila kod nas  (Clomifene citrato, Bruno farmaceuti, plava kutija) i jednu kutiju sam platila 101 kunu. sad mi je dr. rekao da pripremim klomofine za 4 mj. Moja soc. ginekologica mi je rekla da ih kupim u BiH da su puno jeftinije. tamo jedna kutija dođe 25 kuna (isto 50 mg). sad mene brine je li to sve isto, djeluju li jednako (velika razlika je u cijeni)?

----------


## serenity1

ja sam klomofene dobila na recept

----------


## serenity1

klomifene  :Laughing:  ne klomofene

----------


## Argente

Isto ti je to venera82, kupuju se klomići u HR, IT i BiH, ali digni malo ovu temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3443-KL...5%A1a-iskustva! pa će ti se već javiti neka od cura s vlastitim iskustvom.

----------


## marinab1304

Venera82 ja sam klomifen dobila na recept, ali znam da su u madjarskoj dosta jeftiniji. 
Nije mi jasno zasto ti tvoj gin ne  da plavi recept i nista ne placas oslobodjena si placanja po dijagnozi. Imas pravo dobiti klomifne na recept ako ti je spec. Humane reprod. Propisao lijek. Ljuti me ta neoravda uhhh.

----------


## marinab1304

Pardon nepravda  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

> cure koje ste klomofine koristile? ja sam u 12 mj. kupila kod nas  (Clomifene citrato, Bruno farmaceuti, plava kutija) i jednu kutiju sam platila 101 kunu. sad mi je dr. rekao da pripremim klomofine za 4 mj. Moja soc. ginekologica mi je rekla da ih kupim u BiH da su puno jeftinije. tamo jedna kutija dođe 25 kuna (isto 50 mg). sad mene brine je li to sve isto, djeluju li jednako (velika razlika je u cijeni)?


Ja sam tri ciklusa pila klomifene...i svaki put mi ih je soc.gin.napisao na recept bez problema. Inače sam znala kupiti i koštali su oko 120kn pa naknadno donijeti recept da mi vrate novce. A ja sam svaki put uzimala u drugoj ljekarnoj i imala sam dva različita pakiranja, različiti proizvođači, ali po sastavu sve isto.

----------


## venera82

ok, sad mi je lakše (prevelika je razlika u cijeni). stvarno ne znam da idu na recept. kada sam ih kupila kod nas išla sam kod privatnika, a sada mi je dr. na VV napisao pripremiti klomifene. MM je išao u soc. gin. i ona je rekla da klomifeni više ne idu na recept i da ih kupitm u BIH jer su puno jeftiniji. Ne znam zašto mi ih nije dala na recept?

----------


## marinab1304

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/odluke/01a_11.pdf
pod generičkim kodom G su svi lijekovi a MPO koji su na teret hzzo-a.Šifra ATK	 	G03GB02 151

Zaštićeno ime lijeka	 	
Recept	 	R   ---------- ovo je najbitnije 
Proizvođač	 	
Generičko ime -INN	 	klomifen
Način primjene	 	O
DDD i jed. mj.	 	0
Cijena za DDD / Kn	 	0,00
Oblik lijeka	 	
Cijena za jed. oblika bez PDV-a / Kn	 	0,00
Cijena za jed. oblika s 5% PDV-a / Kn	 	0,00
Cijena za orig. pakir. bez PDV-a / Kn	 	0,00
Cijena za orig. pakir. s 5% PDV-a / Kn	 	0,00

Ja sam ih dobila početkom ovog mjeseca,ili traži da ti da na plavi recept ili promjeni ginekologa. Ne treba plaćati ono sto imamo pravo po zakonu.

----------


## zdravka82

Ni ja nisam plaćala klomifen, koji sam pila ovaj mjesec, mislim da ti ginekolog nije u pravu..

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> ok, sad mi je lakše (prevelika je razlika u cijeni). stvarno ne znam da idu na recept. kada sam ih kupila kod nas išla sam kod privatnika, a sada mi je dr. na VV napisao pripremiti klomifene. MM je išao u soc. gin. i ona je rekla da klomifeni više ne idu na recept i da ih kupitm u BIH jer su puno jeftiniji. Ne znam zašto mi ih nije dala na recept?


ja sam upravo danas dobila recept za klomifene, tako da idu sigurno, a i u ljekarni mi je rekla da donesem recepte pa ce mi vratiti novce

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Ne znam kako je vama, al meni je pre lose na klomifenima...lagano mi je muka cijeli dan, imam ogromne plave podocnjake, a inace nikad nemam, umorna sam i jedva se krecem, al cak bi i sve to izdrzala da nije ludilo u glavi...
teska depresija, samo mi se place uzas...nadam se da to prestane, jer meni je u glavi ne podnosljivo..
Ima li koja od vas slicne reakcije?

----------


## marinab1304

Ja sam imala nesnosne valove vrucine svaki puta. Nervozna, razdrazljiva, uh grozna. Draga proci ce to sve drzi se

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> Ja sam imala nesnosne valove vrucine svaki puta. Nervozna, razdrazljiva, uh grozna. Draga proci ce to sve drzi se


Hvla ti draga, jedva cekam da prodje :Smile:  Ja sam vise placljiva, a bome i grizem, a trenutno imam osjecaj da cu se raspunknut koliko su mi jajnici napuhani, sutra cemo vidjeti kako se to razvija...uglavnom klomifeni su mi strasni

----------


## red pepper

meni su u ljekarni rekli da klomifen ne mogu dobiti na recept jer da nije na listi lijekova nego ga naručuju iz inozemstva..i platila sam ga 104kn..uvoz iz Italije.

Što se tiče nuspojava ja u ciklusu kada sam uzimala 50mg nisam imala niti jednu jedinu nuspojavu, folikul se super razvio i punktiran mi je na 13.dan i bila je stanica unutra.sve 5..Ali idući ciklus sam pitala dr da li mogu pokušati sa 100mg u nadi da bi dobila više od 1 folikula..I to mi je očito bila prevelika doza..Bilo mi je baš loše psihički od njega, depresivna sam bila, cmoljava, po noći sam se budila u lokvi znoja..A folikuli su se čudno razvijali, na kraju su bila nekakva 2,ali prazna..tako da ja mislim da dosta toga ovisi o doziranju..

----------


## marinab1304

> meni su u ljekarni rekli da klomifen ne mogu dobiti na recept jer da nije na listi lijekova nego ga naručuju iz inozemstva..i platila sam ga 104kn..uvoz iz Italije.
> 
> Što se tiče nuspojava ja u ciklusu kada sam uzimala 50mg nisam imala niti jednu jedinu nuspojavu, folikul se super razvio i punktiran mi je na 13.dan i bila je stanica unutra.sve 5..Ali idući ciklus sam pitala dr da li mogu pokušati sa 100mg u nadi da bi dobila više od 1 folikula..I to mi je očito bila prevelika doza..Bilo mi je baš loše psihički od njega, depresivna sam bila, cmoljava, po noći sam se budila u lokvi znoja..A folikuli su se čudno razvijali, na kraju su bila nekakva 2,ali prazna..tako da ja mislim da dosta toga ovisi o doziranju..


Meni su narucili iz italije stigli nakon 2 dana zena me nazvala donijela plavi recept i nisam nista platila. Tako da budi uporna ne moras ga placati sigurno

----------


## marinab1304

Evo kome treba klomifen a ne moze ga dobiti kod sebe posaljite meni plavi recept postom i ja cu ga podici kod nas u lijekarni i poslati vam. Nije mi jasno kako ne znaju da mora ici na recept ako vam ga doktor prepise.

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> meni su u ljekarni rekli da klomifen ne mogu dobiti na recept jer da nije na listi lijekova nego ga naručuju iz inozemstva..i platila sam ga 104kn..uvoz iz Italije.
> 
> Što se tiče nuspojava ja u ciklusu kada sam uzimala 50mg nisam imala niti jednu jedinu nuspojavu, folikul se super razvio i punktiran mi je na 13.dan i bila je stanica unutra.sve 5..Ali idući ciklus sam pitala dr da li mogu pokušati sa 100mg u nadi da bi dobila više od 1 folikula..I to mi je očito bila prevelika doza..Bilo mi je baš loše psihički od njega, depresivna sam bila, cmoljava, po noći sam se budila u lokvi znoja..A folikuli su se čudno razvijali, na kraju su bila nekakva 2,ali prazna..tako da ja mislim da dosta toga ovisi o doziranju..


U ljekarni na VV mozes dobiti na recept. 

Meni je lose sigurno od doze koju pijem, 3x1 dakle 150 mg

----------


## red pepper

a kad sam ja kampanjac pa sam išla kupovati klomifen na dan kad sam ga trebala početi piti..i onda kad su mi rekli u ljekarni da ne priznaju recept platila sam i šta ću..

mjestopodsuncem-a zašto tako velika doza? Nisi reagirala na manje ili si isto imala ideju da dobiješ što više folikula? Sigurno nuspojave ovise od dozi..ali i netko od 50kg kao ja će imati nuspojave na manje doze nego netko od 70kg..

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

> a kad sam ja kampanjac pa sam išla kupovati klomifen na dan kad sam ga trebala početi piti..i onda kad su mi rekli u ljekarni da ne priznaju recept platila sam i šta ću..
> 
> mjestopodsuncem-a zašto tako velika doza? Nisi reagirala na manje ili si isto imala ideju da dobiješ što više folikula? Sigurno nuspojave ovise od dozi..ali i netko od 50kg kao ja će imati nuspojave na manje doze nego netko od 70kg..


Da ja imam 50kg :Smile:  ne znam zasto tako velika doza, zapravo htio me je odmah na punu stimulaciju, a kako se ja toga plasim ko vraga, sam pitala moze li bez toga, pa je rekao bar klomifene i to sam mukom pristala, a zasto je tako velika doza nemam pojma...ja imam ovulacije i samnom je sve ok

----------


## red pepper

A valjda je dr ciljao na veci broj folikula sa vecom dozom klomica jer ako ovuliras onda jedini njihov smisao je da pokusas dobiti vise..ja se isto uzasno bojim stimulacije pa sam htjela krenuti sa laksim drogama. :Smile:  A kako ti se racuna taj postupak?kao prirodnjak ili ipak kao stimulacija?

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Tako sam i ja mislila krenuti sa laksim, al me laksi unistio :Smile:  mislim da je ciljao na veci broj folikula, a onda opet citam da cesto budu prazne...nemam pojma ludim od informacija
Jesi osjetila jaku napetost jajnika i nadutost od klomifena? ja ko da cu eksplodirati :Smile: 
Racuna se kao prirodni postupak

----------


## venera82

ako mi dr. sljedeći put propiše klomifene onda ću tražiti na plavi recept.
klomifene sam pila samo jedan ciklus i to 3x1 (ukupno 150mg), imala sam valove vrućine i malo me je probadalo u stomaku. 11 dc sam imala dva ''lijepa folikula'' /tako je dr. rekao/, ali nažalost ništa od toga. 
jesam vas dobro shvatila: stimulacija sa klomifenom- znači da je prirodni postupak?

----------


## Nera29

curke na klomicima, drzte mi se  :Love: 
bila sam vam dovoljno puta u kozi pa znam sve moguce i nemoguce posljedice klomica, ako kome sta treba nek slobodno salje pp...
i jedan mali savjet koji moze biti presudan... klomifen kod nekih zena utjece prilicno na debljinu endometrija pa zato slobodno pitajte svog doktora na prvom uzv kakav je , tj koliko je debel i u slucaju da je nikakav sto je moje iskustvo trazite terapiju i za to jer se ne sjete bas doktori uvijek svega a ipak sami najbolje o sebi brinemo...  :Wink: 
puno pusa i srece  :Wink:

----------


## red pepper

> curke na klomicima, drzte mi se 
> bila sam vam dovoljno puta u kozi pa znam sve moguce i nemoguce posljedice klomica, ako kome sta treba nek slobodno salje pp...
> i jedan mali savjet koji moze biti presudan... klomifen kod nekih zena utjece prilicno na debljinu endometrija pa zato slobodno pitajte svog doktora na prvom uzv kakav je , tj koliko je debel i u slucaju da je nikakav sto je moje iskustvo trazite terapiju i za to jer se ne sjete bas doktori uvijek svega a ipak sami najbolje o sebi brinemo... 
> puno pusa i srece


ja mislim da klomifen skoro svima stanjuje endometrij i mislim da doktor o tome treba voditi računa obzirom da je opće poznato da je to nuspojava klomifena..Ne bi po meni nikako smio zaboraviti dati terapiju ako vidi da je tanak. Pa o 2 stvari jedino mora brinuti-folikuli i endometrij..a pogotovo ako zna da smo na klomifenu.

----------


## red pepper

> Tako sam i ja mislila krenuti sa laksim, al me laksi unistio mislim da je ciljao na veci broj folikula, a onda opet citam da cesto budu prazne...nemam pojma ludim od informacija
> Jesi osjetila jaku napetost jajnika i nadutost od klomifena? ja ko da cu eksplodirati
> Racuna se kao prirodni postupak


Da, meni su zadnjem postupku bili prazni i ja mislim da je razlog prevelika doza klomifena..ja sam osjećala tupu bol na području desnog jajnika, neko tupo probadanje, a na kraju je ispalo da su ti folikuli bili baš na desnom jajniku..i naravno endometrij mi je bio tanak..

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

ja sam danas bila na folikulometriji i kaze da sam iznenadjujuce dobro reagirala na klomifen...4 folikula, ne znam da li ih se jos stvara ili je to to? samo me frka da ne budu prazni, koliko sam citala od klomifena to zna biti

----------


## red pepper

> ja sam danas bila na folikulometriji i kaze da sam iznenadjujuce dobro reagirala na klomifen...4 folikula, ne znam da li ih se jos stvara ili je to to? samo me frka da ne budu prazni, koliko sam citala od klomifena to zna biti


to ti je odlično..s time da se do vremena punkcije to još može promijeniti tj. neki mogu prestati rasti ili neki koji trenutno nisu veliki mogu odjednom narasti..a od tih svih bit će barem jedna stanica, ne mogu baš svi biti prazni..S time da ćeš kažem pravo stanje znati tek na dan štoperice..

----------


## zdravka82

I ja sam na klomifenu dobila 4 folikula i u sva četiri su bile jajne stanice. Dobili smo 3 sjajne blastociste.. Nadam se da će i kod tebe biti tako!!

----------


## Mjestopodsuncem

Hvala vam cure, puno, velika je to prodrska :Smile:  jos sam zbunjena i uplasena, a od nuspojava klomifena mi je jos zlo, ali ovo du danas lijepe vijesti...
malo je endometrij stanjen al kaze da isto moze jos rasti

----------


## Vaki

Ja sam imala 11 folikula, odličan endometrij, ali samo 2 jajne stanice. Doktor se iznenadio, očekivao ih je više, ali ja sam i time bila zadovoljna...  :Wink: 
Tebi držim fige da budu barem 4 jajne stanice!

----------


## Nova2013

Pozdrav, 
iza mene su dvije inseminacije s klomifenom i to 2 ciklusa zaredom, može li mi netko iz svog iskustva reći da li bi bilo bolje sada napraviti pauzu ili nastaviti dalje s klomifenima za 3. pokušaj inseminacije? Nemam nikakvih problema dok pijem klomifen, pila sam po 3 klomifena od 2.-6-dana, u prvom pokušaju smo dobili 2 folikula, a zadnji put samo 1 tako da nema opasnosti ni od hiperstimulacije. No ne znam koliko se ciklusa zaredom smije piti klomifen i što je bolje za veći uspjeh raditi pauze između inseminacija uz klomifen ili bolje nekoliko postupaka zaredom?

----------


## red pepper

3 mjeseca za redom se smije sigurno bez pauze.tako da ako dobro reagiras,nemas nuspojave niti ciste od njih nema razloga da ih i ovaj mjesec ne uzmes..

----------


## Tarina

Pozdrav, prvi puta pišem, do sada sam bila samo u ulozi čitatelja. Od danas sam i ja na klomifenu, idemo na ciljani. Doktorica ne vjruje u pozitivan ishod, jer nisam reagirala na metformin, uglavnom ovo je zadnja šansa da bez doktora nesto napravimo. Dakle ne iskusna sam  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Sta nije metmorfin lijek koji se uzima kod dijabetesa? Nisam upucena,to sam negdje procitala tijekom svoje hipohondarske karijere..pa mi nije jasno kakve to veze ima s klomifenom?jer po nekoj mojoj logici taj metmorfin bi trebao djelovati na gusteracu,a klomifen na hipofizu..nije mi jasno..

----------


## bubekica

Metformin se cesto daj pcos-ovkama buduci je metabolizam secera u uskoj vezi sa tom dijagnozom. Nekima pomogne, nekima ne. Ali reagiranje na metformin nema ama bas nikakve veze s reagiranjem na klomifen.

----------


## frka

možda je stvar u tome da nema naznaka da se PCO "stabilizirao" pod metforminom pa dr ne očekuje da će biti reakcije na klomifen. što nije da masa PCOSovki ne reagira na klomiće?

----------


## bubekica

Iskreno, nisam u detalje proucavala temu, ali znam da je u USA situacija - metformin su gumeni bomboni br1, a klomifici gumeni bomboni koji idu nakon metformina, ako pod metforminom nije ostvarena trudnoca/tj ovulacija.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam od metformina ovulirala, napokon... ali ipak nisam reagirala na klomice

----------


## Zodijak

Ja imam poprilično neugodna iskustva sa klomifenom. Dakle, moji nalazi su odlicni, suprug ima Oligoasthenozoospermia i to na granici, ne tako loš nalaz neko li la vise. Krenuli smo prvi put na AIH u 2 mj., pila klomifen od 3 do 8 dana, dvije dnevno odjednom...I nakon toga menstruaciju nisam imala donedavno, a inace su mi tocne kao sat, ogromnu cistu su mi nasli na jajniku, i tri u dojci. Istina ciste su se dugo hranile jer me dr nije kontrolirao nakon aih-a, pa srecom da nije bila i vanmatericna. Ugl sada se ta cista smanjuje puzevim korakom. U 5 mj sam trebala na drui aih, ali nema sanse, jer nisam imala ni menstruaciju jos od prosle. I dobila sam strogu zabranu koristenja ikakvih hormona vise jer mi je tijelo poludilo. Tako da ako pijete klomifen nemojte se skorz prepustiti lijecniku i njegovoj brizi, sami inzistirajte na pregledima, ili odite privatno da Vam se ne bi dogodilo ovo kao sto je meni. Jer nitko nije mogao pretpostaviti da cu tako lose na klomifen reagirati, ali je poslije trebalo pratiti moje jajnike, a ne dopustiti da se ovakav Alien napravi, a meni su na tjednoj bazi govorili kad bi ih zvala da ce doci ubrzo, nitko da bi me pregledao...

----------


## kalemica

ja imam lijepo iskustvo sa klomifenom pila sam ga samo jedan mjesec i to od petog dana, i ostala sam trudna od prve ture, uz bebaca sam dobila i dvije ciste na svakom jajniku po jednu, ali ciste se smanjuju i prolaze a bebac raste i raste. :Very Happy:

----------


## cerepaha

Imam iza sebe jednu neuspjelu inseminaciju, ali i jako pozitivno iskustvo s klomifenom. Svi nalazi hormona u redu, ovulacija uredna svakih 27-30 dana, pa je gin. preporučio malu dozu da povećamo broj folikula i vidimo reakciju. Pila sam ga od 4 do 8 dana, po 1 tabletu dnevno. Od nuspojava lagani valunzi nekih 2-3 sata nakon popijene tablete, nikakvi bolovi ili napuhnutost. Dobila sam 3 folikula, endometrij 9mm na dan štoperice. Nažalost, beta 0. Ali ta menstruacija nakon inseminacije je bila savršena. Inače imam jako obilne i obilne menstruaciju. Za par dana počinjem ponovo s klomifenom, pa ćemo vidjeti hoću li ovaj put tako dobro reagirati.

*Zodijak*, meni je gin. preporučio samo minimalnu dozu (1 tabletu dnevno) upravo zato što nikad nisam pila nikakve hormone, hormonalna slika u redu, pa da ne dođe do nekakvih neželjenih reakcija. Je li ti dr. objasnio zašto 2 klomifena dnevno odmah u prvom ciklusu s inseminacijom?

----------


## bubekica

> Ja imam poprilično neugodna iskustva sa klomifenom. Dakle, moji nalazi su odlicni, suprug ima Oligoasthenozoospermia i to na granici, ne tako loš nalaz neko li la vise. Krenuli smo prvi put na AIH u 2 mj., pila klomifen od 3 do 8 dana, dvije dnevno odjednom...I nakon toga menstruaciju nisam imala donedavno, a inace su mi tocne kao sat, ogromnu cistu su mi nasli na jajniku, i tri u dojci. Istina ciste su se dugo hranile jer me dr nije kontrolirao nakon aih-a, pa *srecom da nije bila i vanmatericna*. Ugl sada se ta cista smanjuje puzevim korakom. U 5 mj sam trebala na drui aih, ali nema sanse, jer nisam imala ni menstruaciju jos od prosle. I dobila sam strogu zabranu koristenja ikakvih hormona vise jer mi je tijelo poludilo. Tako da ako pijete klomifen nemojte se skorz prepustiti lijecniku i njegovoj brizi, sami inzistirajte na pregledima, ili odite privatno da Vam se ne bi dogodilo ovo kao sto je meni. Jer nitko nije mogao pretpostaviti da cu tako lose na klomifen reagirati, ali je poslije trebalo pratiti moje jajnike, a ne dopustiti da se ovakav Alien napravi, a meni su *na tjednoj bazi govorili* kad bi ih zvala da ce doci ubrzo, nitko da bi me pregledao...


jako mi je zao zbog tvog iskustva. o kojoj je klinici rijec? mogucnost vanmaternicne trudnoce iskljucena je betom koju si pretpostavljam vadila cca 2 tjedna nakon inseminacije?
tko ti je to govorio, MPO ili tvoj socijalac?

----------


## Zodijak

Je, ali ja od aih-a do prije dva tjedna nisam imala krvarenje. Nakon aih-a do prije dva tjedna se pretpostavlja da sam imala odnose , a kako nisam imala stvari, trebalo se prvo iskljuciti vanmatericna koja je itekako bila moguca pos. u ovom mom sada poludilom tijelu od toga. VV.
Za MPO specijalist, takav je bio dogovor,  a da mi dalje ne preporucuju ikakve hormone moj gineklog i onkolog zbog cista u dojci.
Da, svi kažu da meni nije trebalo uopće hormone davati, a sada je gotovo. Ne strasim Vas, nije mi to namjera nego cisto upozorenje da budete uporne i dosadne pa cak i ako vas ne fermaju i budu neugodni prema vama jer je rijec o vama i vasem zdravlju. Moja prijateljica koja ima jako rijetke cikluse se preporodila tim istim klomifenom i dobila dvoje prekrasne djecice, i kaže da bi pila klomifen do kraja zivota jer se osjeca odlicno tako da su iskustva razlicita, a i nasi organizmi isto.

----------


## Zodijak

> B]Zodijak[/B], meni je gin. preporučio samo minimalnu dozu (1 tabletu dnevno) upravo zato što nikad nisam pila nikakve hormone, hormonalna slika u redu, pa da ne dođe do nekakvih neželjenih reakcija. Je li ti dr. objasnio zašto 2 klomifena dnevno odmah u prvom ciklusu s inseminacijom?


Da, dr je želio valjda pojacati mene kako bi privukla suprugove ljenjivce, a rezultat je bio vise nego porazavajuci, imala sam samo jednu jajnu stanicu, a u prirodnom ciklusu ih imam za donacije, kako se jedan lijecnik salio :Smile: , osim toga, jos jedna stvar, meni je test bio pozitivan, ali mi nitko nije rekao da nastavim sa terapijom utrića...plod je otisao, da li je zbog toga ili ne sada ne znam, ali za mene je sve u svemu jako jako lose iskustvo. Sve mi se to zamjerilo. Zato cure budite dosadne, ne dajte se, zovite, vicite , svadjajte se jer samo tako ce vas netko i cuti.

----------


## bubekica

meni je ovo sto pises jako zbunjujuce, imam par pitanja.
da li si o svom nedolasku krvarenja nakon AIH obavijesti MPO doktore, odnosno jesu li oni ti koji su te otkantavali?
kako to mislis u prirodnom ciklusu imas jajnih stanica za donacije? pretpostavljam da imas vise vodecih folikula u svakom ciklusu? nazalost broj folikula nije jednak broju jajnih stanica...
da li si pozitivan test prijavila na VV? jesi li vadila betu? ne razumijem zasto si prekidala utrogestane, a test je bio pozitivan....

----------


## Zodijak

Bubekica koliko pitanja odjednom :Smile: )
Dakle, sorry lapsus folikule :Smile: ,
Naravno da sam javljala na tjednoj bazi nakon AIH izostanak menstruacije i govoreno mi je strpi se doci ce, dok mi nije pukao film i dok nisam otisla privatno. 
Naravno da sam javila pozitivan test i narucili me na uzv i kasnije betu i tada rekli: nastaviti sa terapijom: a ja pitam; kakvom terapijom jer mi u ponedjeljak prije nitko za terapiju nikakvu nije rekao. Sem toga mijenjali su mi se doktori, i jedno je reklo do jednog dana utrice, a drugo je zaboravilo reci da trebam nastaviti.. A sorry but sorry meni je bilo prvi put, pomno sam birala kud cu i kako cu, skupljala nalaze i dala sam im se potpuno u ruke i strasno im vjerovala te tocno slusala njihove upute.

To sto pisem nije zbunjujuce nego je nazalost nasa realnost.






> meni je ovo sto pises jako zbunjujuce, imam par pitanja.
> da li si o svom nedolasku krvarenja nakon AIH obavijesti MPO doktore, odnosno jesu li oni ti koji su te otkantavali?
> kako to mislis u prirodnom ciklusu imas jajnih stanica za donacije? pretpostavljam da imas vise vodecih folikula u svakom ciklusu? nazalost broj folikula nije jednak broju jajnih stanica...
> da li si pozitivan test prijavila na VV? jesi li vadila betu? ne razumijem zasto si prekidala utrogestane, a test je bio pozitivan....

----------


## Zodijak

E da uz izostanak menstruacije sam imala i poprilicne periodicne bolove i crni iscjedak dva puta u kojem j vjerojatno otisao plod po misljenju ginekologa kasnije.

----------


## marincezg

Moje iskustvo sa klomif. i nije  bog zna sta jer sam dobivala 1 js ili nijednu....
opcenito nisam reagirala na bilo sta od stimulacije...
u zadnjoj stimulaciji bili su klomifeni sa menopurima i bio je prazan folikul 
međutim mene muci jedna stvar, dobila sam menstr. prije 3 dana i nije crvene boje nego smede i cike me bole na dodir, dosta su osjetljive,  muka mi je, i nesto me steze u grlu, mozda je stitnjaca
jel moguce da tek sad reagiram na stimulac. od prije 3 tj??
Luda sam...

----------


## Zodijak

Ja mislim da nas sve soraju ti hormoni, nekog vise nekog manje...I uz to pratimo svaki znak na tijelu...Zovi Ti najbolje ginekologa pa pitaj, ne ustrucavaj se.




> Moje iskustvo sa klomif. i nije  bog zna sta jer sam dobivala 1 js ili nijednu....
> opcenito nisam reagirala na bilo sta od stimulacije...
> u zadnjoj stimulaciji bili su klomifeni sa menopurima i bio je prazan folikul 
> međutim mene muci jedna stvar, dobila sam menstr. prije 3 dana i nije crvene boje nego smede i cike me bole na dodir, dosta su osjetljive,  muka mi je, i nesto me steze u grlu, mozda je stitnjaca
> jel moguce da tek sad reagiram na stimulac. od prije 3 tj??
> Luda sam...

----------


## marincezg

> Ja mislim da nas sve soraju ti hormoni, nekog vise nekog manje...I uz to pratimo svaki znak na tijelu...Zovi Ti najbolje ginekologa pa pitaj, ne ust
> rucavaj se.


Pa dr. A. vise nemam sta zvat jer je moja prica gotova sta se tice potp. oplod. uskoro imam 42..
jedino svog soc.ginek. ali mislim da tu nems pomoci nego cekat da me sve to prodje...
strpit cu se jos malo...

----------


## mirelis

Di mogu nabavit klomifen?

----------


## venera82

> Di mogu nabavit klomifen?


u ljekarnoj, iako sam ih ja lani prvi put kupila (išla privatno) i skupo platila (1 kutija oko 100 kuna). sada sam na VV, morala sam pripremiti klomifene i ošla u svoje gin. i pitala da li ih mogu dobiti na recept, a ona me poslala u susjednu državu jer su tamo puno jeftiniji (1 kutija - 5KM ili 20 Kn), a na forumu sam saznala da nam naš soc. gin. može dati na recept. eto meni moj nije, a nisu ni nešto skupe, ali kuna po kuna skupi se...

----------


## red pepper

U inozemstvu su jeftiniji nego kod nas..u rijeci prodaju klomifen uvezen iz italije i naplacuju 110kn,a na kutiji pise cijena 5 eura..a recimo meni su u ljekarni rekli da se ne izdaje na recept jer je uvoz iz italije i nije na listi lijekova..a opet neki mi kazu da su normalno dobili na recept..

----------


## Strašna

> Di mogu nabavit klomifen?


Klomifen u RH možeš nabaviti u svakoj ljekarni na recept. Ukoliko ga nemaju trenutno u ponudi, čeka se par dana dok ga naruče. Lijek je na osnovnoj listi tako da su ga ukoliko ga nemaju, obvezni naručiti.

----------


## Zodijak

> Pa dr. A. vise nemam sta zvat jer je moja prica gotova sta se tice potp. oplod. uskoro imam 42..
> jedino svog soc.ginek. ali mislim da tu nems pomoci nego cekat da me sve to prodje...
> strpit cu se jos malo...


Zovi svog ginekologa, nemoj cekati nista. Bit ces mirnija i sigurnija.

----------


## marincezg

> Zovi svog 
> ginekologa, nemoj cekati nista. Bit ces mirnija i sigurnija.


A gle nije mi prvi put da me steze u grlu kad malo odmotam film unatrag a za cike nisam sigurna jesu li me boljele nemogu se sijetiti...jednom mi je vec tako bilo pa me proslo...
Budem se strpila do poned.

----------


## Zodijak

Jucer sam bila na uzv dojki jer mi je nesto iskocilo van dojke cak; naime to sto je izletilo i to sto boli je zlijezda ali su mi dojke pune pune cistica, od klomifena koji sam pila 1X2 dnevno na poč drugog mjeseca. Na uzv dojki sam prije toga bila taman prije inseminacije. Nije toliko problem u klomifenima kod mene koliko u tome sto me dr poslije nije pratio i pustio da nemam menstr. tri mjeseca, a (inače su mi ciklusi vise nego uredni)govoreci da ce doci, sve dok nisam privatno otisla na pregled. Jednostavno ovulacije su bile, ciste su rasle, a nisu pucale jer nije bilo menstruacije, i mnozile se. Isto je i sa jajnikom,  s tim sto tamo imam jednu veliku cistu. Eto curke zato neka vam ne bude neugodno dosadjivati im i zvati ih i inzistirati da vas kontroliraju.

----------


## maca papucarica

Zodijak, oprosti ali ti stvarno brkaš pojmove.

Ako su folikuli rasli, a nisu pucali onda nisi imala ovulacije i nastale su (folikularne) ciste. 
Isto tako ako imaš veliku cistu otprije, ona može biti razlog izostale menstruacije. Tu se obično daje Duphaston da izazove menstruaciju s kojom bi trebala otići i cista. 

Još mi nije jasno to da si imala pozitivan test nakon inseminacije i da nisi vadila betu niti te tko na VV pregledao kad ti je menstruacija kasnila?

----------


## Zodijak

Nemoj se ljutiti, ali ne brkam pojmove, tako mi rece moja ginekologica i onkologica koji je uzv pregledavala dojke nakon tog svega. A ostalo sam odgovorila. Imam utisak da se ovdje vise napada nego sto se ljude saslusa. Svaki organizam je drugciji i svaki reagira drugcije.

----------


## Zodijak

I nikakvu cistu prije nisam imala. Na uzv dojke i papa testu bila prije aih-a. Cista je nastala od klomifena. Hbt pa valjda lijecnici bolje znaju od cega su mi ciste narasle.

----------


## red pepper

ja mislim da je to neozbiljno kako te doktor samo tako pustio..mene je svaki put nakon klomifenskog ciklusa obavezno naručio na ultrazvuk da vidi da nije kakva cista i dao mi duphaston za regulaciju ciklusa..i mislim da doktoru ne bismo trebali dosađivati i vući ga za rukav nego bi takva procedura trebala biti standard!

----------


## Zodijak

Dakle, bila sam na uzv i vadila betu i bila je biokemijska trudnoca, nakon toga tri mjeseca nije bilo menstruacije ( iako su mi ciklusi redovni kao sat), plod je otisao u jednom crnom iscjetku. Zvala sam i govorila da nemam stvari, govorili su mi : doci ce mi  i tako iz tjedna u tjedan, jer su nama cak rekli da imamo odnose jer sam ja jos pod klomifenima pa se trudnoca može u tako dogoditi. Osim toga sa mnom su imali plan ici na aiha u 2, 5 i 7 mj, a ja od 2 do 5 nisam menstruaciju uopće imala i nit to ih nije zabrinjavalo na VV. Kada su me prije Uskrsa kada sam zvala da jos nemam menstruaciju narucili da dodjem za tjedan dana da me vide, a ja pod bolovima, otisla sam privatno, i tada su mi rekli da mi se vrlo lako u tako zbrkanom organizmu od klomifena na koje sam uzasno reagirala mogla dogoditi vanmatericna trudnoca i da je neoprostivo da to na VV nisu iskljucili pa su mi prvo to iskljucili, jer me dr. moja zna i zna kako radi moje tijelo i da meni nije normalno da nemam menstruaciju tri mjeseca. Nakon toga su na uzv ustanovili ogromnu cistu, zbog koje nisam mogla prokrvariti, a koja je po njoj nastala u ciklusu iza aiha, i tijelo nije znalo samo, cista nije pukla nego je rasla i rasla, a nitko na VV me nije pregledao pa bi vidio da se to stvara i  izazvali mi krvarenje. Poanta price je da to NISU napravili, kao sto kada mi je test bio pozitivan NISU rekli da i dalje koristim utrice. I zbog te ciste, i ne krvarenja mi je sve ovo doslo i na dojkama i na jajnicima. I onkolog i ginekolog mi preporucili da na stimulaciju vise nikakvu ne idem. Eto to je jos jednom moja prica. Tako da nakon ovoga svega mi se to tako sve zgadilo i zamjerilo da sumnjam da cemo se vise na to odluciti posebno ne tamo jer ja vise ne vjerujem tim lijecnicima gore.

----------


## red pepper

A nemoj odmah odustati od svega. Ako si izgubila povjerenje u doktore na VV promijeni kliniku..Loša reakcija na klomifene ne znači da ćeš loše reagirati i na "pravu" stimulaciju..ali da treba biti pod nadzorom to je nesporno.

----------


## Zodijak

> A nemoj odmah odustati od svega. Ako si izgubila povjerenje u doktore na VV promijeni kliniku..Loša reakcija na klomifene ne znači da ćeš loše reagirati i na "pravu" stimulaciju..ali da treba biti pod nadzorom to je nesporno.


Je, istina, nadzor je sporan. Samo da me se pregledalo i da se vidjelo da to raste i da su mi izazvali krvarenje, nista od ovog se ne bi dogodilo.  Ne znam, sada se tako osjecam i strasno sam razocarana jer sam zaista se skroz lijecnicima pustila u ruke i radila tocno ono sto su mi rekli, nije mi palo na pamet provjeravati ih, a sada??  Prvi aih-a i takvo iskustvo, bojim se sta bi me dalje sve cekalo...Vama svima sretno, i dosadjujte im ako vas odhe telefonski odite na vrata i ne dajte se jer to je vase tijelo, vas zivot. 

Ne znam, toliko smo svi jadni zbog toga sto se izdesavalo da mislim da vise nikud necemo dalje. Odlucili smo ne forsirati prirodu, ako ne ide ne ide.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Jucer sam bila na uzv dojki jer mi je nesto iskocilo van dojke cak; naime to sto je izletilo i to sto boli je zlijezda ali su mi dojke pune pune cistica, od klomifena koji sam pila 1X2 dnevno na poč drugog mjeseca. Na uzv dojki sam prije toga bila taman prije inseminacije. Nije toliko problem u klomifenima kod mene koliko u tome sto me dr poslije nije pratio i pustio da nemam menstr. tri mjeseca, a (inače su mi ciklusi vise nego uredni)govoreci da ce doci, sve dok nisam privatno otisla na pregled. *Jednostavno ovulacije su bile, ciste su rasle, a nisu pucale jer nije bilo menstruacije, i mnozile se*. Isto je i sa jajnikom,  s tim sto tamo imam jednu veliku cistu. Eto curke zato neka vam ne bude neugodno dosadjivati im i zvati ih i inzistirati da vas kontroliraju.


Nisam te željela napadati, samo naglasiti da ovo boldano nije istina pa čak i ako ti je to točno tim riječima rekao ginekolog. I imam potrebu to napisati radi drugih korisnika/ca foruma kako ne bi dobili krive informacije.

Ti si s pravom ljuta i razočarana. 
Sprčkali su te. 
Očigledno Klomifen loše utječe na tvoj organizam i prouzročio ti je podosta problema.
Druga stvar je da biokemijska trudnoća rijetko može otići (potpuno se očistiti) u jednom crnom iscjetku i trebali su te pregledati da vide zašto nije došlo do pravog krvarenja i je li se sve očistilo.
I ako zanemarimo taj propust ( a teško ga je zanemariti) kad si uzastopce javljala da nemaš menstruaciju nakon stimulacije, a inače su ti ciklusi redovni, trebali su te pozvati na pregled ili bar poslati tvom ginekologu na pregled.
Nije dužnost pacijenta da se razumije u medicinu i biologiju. Zato postoje liječnici i usmene i pismene upute na nalazu.

Samo da te ipak utješim da do gubitka trudnoće najvjerojatnije nije došlo zato što nisi nastavila sa utrićima. Oni se ipak kod Aih daju više reda radi, jer progesteron prirodno proizvodi žuto tijelo koje nije oštećeno kao kod aspiracije. 
Vjerojatnije je bila riječ o kromosomskoj grešci ploda koje su česte i koje obično prođu nezapaženo kao par dana zakašnjela i malo obilnija menstruacija.
Puno žena ubrzo ponovno zatrudni nakon biokemijske što od srca želim i tebi. Da što prije riješiš zdravstvene probleme, postigneš zdravu trudnoću i rodiš zdravu bebu.  :Heart:

----------


## Zodijak

I bitno je reci da je cista toliko ogromna, da se unatoc sada dvije menstruacije nakon sto su je otkrili smanjuje puzevim korakom. Tako da i da hocu ne mogu ni na sta dok ne ode skroz, a u 7 mj idem ponovo na kontrolu pa ako ne ode do tada rjesavat ce je nekim drugim putem. A isto kada sam ponovo zvala na VV su mi rekli da to nije nista da ce cista otici sa jednim ili dva ciklusa...dakle i dalje bagateliziraju problem...A ona ne da nije otisla nego u mm brojimo iz mj u mj kako se smanjuje.

----------


## Zodijak

> Nisam te željela napadati, samo naglasiti da ovo boldano nije istina pa čak i ako ti je to točno tim riječima rekao ginekolog. I imam potrebu to napisati radi drugih korisnika/ca foruma kako ne bi dobili krive informacije.
> 
> Ti si s pravom ljuta i razočarana. 
> Sprčkali su te. 
> Očigledno Klomifen loše utječe na tvoj organizam i prouzročio ti je podosta problema.
> Druga stvar je da biokemijska trudnoća rijetko može otići (potpuno se očistiti) u jednom crnom iscjetku i trebali su te pregledati da vide zašto nije došlo do pravog krvarenja i je li se sve očistilo.
> I ako zanemarimo taj propust ( a teško ga je zanemariti) kad si uzastopce javljala da nemaš menstruaciju nakon stimulacije, a inače su ti ciklusi redovni, trebali su te pozvati na pregled ili bar poslati tvom ginekologu na pregled.
> Nije dužnost pacijenta da se razumije u medicinu i biologiju. Zato postoje liječnici i usmene i pismene upute na nalazu.
> 
> ...


E hvala Ti na tome, jer si cijelo vrijeme razbijam glavu da li bi bila sada trudna da sam utrice stavljala i taj tjedan :Smile: , inace, ja mislim da su na VV jako dobri lijecnici, ali su prebukirani, prenatrpali su se i malo su poletili zbog svog uspjeha jer kad su oni culi da mi je test pozitivan nakon jednog i prvog AIH skakali su od srece i samo se pogledavali jer to je dobra statistika i u toj svojoj sreci su zaboravili reci meni da koristim terapiju :Sad: (

----------


## red pepper

> Je, istina, nadzor je sporan. Samo da me se pregledalo i da se vidjelo da to raste i da su mi izazvali krvarenje, nista od ovog se ne bi dogodilo.  Ne znam, sada se tako osjecam i strasno sam razocarana jer sam zaista se skroz lijecnicima pustila u ruke i radila tocno ono sto su mi rekli, nije mi palo na pamet provjeravati ih, a sada??  Prvi aih-a i takvo iskustvo, bojim se sta bi me dalje sve cekalo...Vama svima sretno, i dosadjujte im ako vas odhe telefonski odite na vrata i ne dajte se jer to je vase tijelo, vas zivot. 
> 
> Ne znam, toliko smo svi jadni zbog toga sto se izdesavalo da mislim da vise nikud necemo dalje. Odlucili smo ne forsirati prirodu, ako ne ide ne ide.


Ja ipak vjerujem da je ovo tvoje mišljenje ipak rezultat trenutnog razočarenja i cijele  situacije..Nemoj propustiti priliku da makar i ovim putem dođeš do cilja..Ako vidiš da neko vrijeme ne ide prirodno jednostavno promijeni kliniku i inzistiraj na stvarima koje si naučila nažalost na vlastitoj koži..Budi dosadna, inzistiraj na pregledima..Unaprijed doma sve prouči..Ja sam skužila da sve moramo same istražiti i podsjećati doktore na sve..Jer i oni su preopterećeni, imaju puno pacijenata,a malo vremena da posvete svakoj od njih..Ali ne odustaj!Misli na ono što bi trebalo iz svega ovoga proizaći,a to je bebica!

----------


## Zodijak

> Nisam te željela napadati, samo naglasiti da ovo boldano nije istina pa čak i ako ti je to točno tim riječima rekao ginekolog. I imam potrebu to napisati radi drugih korisnika/ca foruma kako ne bi dobili krive informacije.
> 
> Ti si s pravom ljuta i razočarana. 
> Sprčkali su te. 
> Očigledno Klomifen loše utječe na tvoj organizam i prouzročio ti je podosta problema.
> Druga stvar je da biokemijska trudnoća rijetko može otići (potpuno se očistiti) u jednom crnom iscjetku i trebali su te pregledati da vide zašto nije došlo do pravog krvarenja i je li se sve očistilo.
> I ako zanemarimo taj propust ( a teško ga je zanemariti) kad si uzastopce javljala da nemaš menstruaciju nakon stimulacije, a inače su ti ciklusi redovni, trebali su te pozvati na pregled ili bar poslati tvom ginekologu na pregled.
> Nije dužnost pacijenta da se razumije u medicinu i biologiju. Zato postoje liječnici i usmene i pismene upute na nalazu.
> 
> ...


E hvala Ti na tome, jer si cijelo vrijeme razbijam glavu da li bi bila sada trudna da sam utrice stavljala i taj tjedan :Smile: , inace, ja mislim da su na VV jako dobri lijecnici, ali su prebukirani, prenatrpali su se i malo su poletili zbog svog uspjeha jer kad su oni culi da mi je test pozitivan nakon jednog i prvog AIH skakali su od srece i samo se pogledavali jer to je dobra statistika i u toj svojoj sreci su zaboravili reci meni da koristim terapiju :Sad: 

Enivej, ja se ne usudim vise nikakvu stimulaciju uzeti to je problem.

----------


## frka

Zodijak, priča ti je bila malo zbrčkana i vjerujem da mnogima nije bio jasan slijed događaja iz nje. I dalje mi nisu jasne neke stvari i slažem se s macom da teško da si imala ovulacije. Kakva je bila beta? Pretpostavljam da je pala skroz pa su tako isključili vanmaterničnu. A ako nisi dobila menstruaciju nakon AIH-a, nije ni moglo doći do nove trudnoće. Ali slažem se da su te trebali pregledati.

I još jedna stvar - utrići gotovo sigurno nisu imali veze s biokemijskom. Nisi bila na IVF-u i zapravo su utrići samo dodatna podrška, ali kod AIH-a nisu nužni.

----------


## frka

ajme, pišem u ratama i tek sad vidim da je maca sve napisala...

----------


## Zodijak

> Zodijak, priča ti je bila malo zbrčkana i vjerujem da mnogima nije bio jasan slijed događaja iz nje. I dalje mi nisu jasne neke stvari i slažem se s macom da teško da si imala ovulacije. Kakva je bila beta? Pretpostavljam da je pala skroz pa su tako isključili vanmaterničnu. A ako nisi dobila menstruaciju nakon AIH-a, nije ni moglo doći do nove trudnoće. Ali slažem se da su te trebali pregledati.
> 
> I još jedna stvar - utrići gotovo sigurno nisu imali veze s biokemijskom. Nisi bila na IVF-u i zapravo su utrići samo dodatna podrška, ali kod AIH-a nisu nužni.


Pa nije samo zbrčakana prica nego mi je i tijelo zbrčkano :Smile: , to mi je i dr rekla na pregledu privatno da mi je tijelo toliko poludilo da ona uopće ne može odrediti koja mi je faza ciklusa, pa sam vadila opet krv da vidi hormone i dala neke lijekove 8 dana dvije dnevno ujutro i navecer, ja sam popila jednu ujutro i poslije podne dobila :Smile: , sada sam drugu nakon toga dobila sama i to tocno 28 dan. Sve jasno da nakon aih beta neg na uzv jako mali plod za to razdoblje. To je sve fine. No medjutim ja sam kod njih u postupak dosla, savrseni nalazi to su i sami dr rekli, dosla sam sa prvom menstruacijom u prvom mjesecu, i uzimala klomifene, odradili aih, test pozitivan, na uzv se mala tockica vidjela, kasnije beta negativna.. To je sve fine no od tada do danas me nitko od tamo nije pregledao da vidi zasto nisam dobila menstruaciju ako nisam trudna, iako sam zvala redovno i dosadjivala dok nisam otisla privatno se pregledati. Vanatericna od aiha nije mogla biti, ali je mogla biti iza, a na VV to nisu provjeravali, odnosno nista nisu provjeravali.

----------


## frka

ali vm nije mogla biti iza jer nije došlo do menstruacije - znači nije bilo ovulacije. ali da su te trebali pregledati, jesu.

----------


## Zodijak

> ali vm nije mogla biti iza jer nije došlo do menstruacije - znači nije bilo ovulacije. ali da su te trebali pregledati, jesu.


Kako nije mogla biti? Prvo ne bi ginekolog lupao bez veze i slao me vaditi betu. Pa od sljedeceg ciklusa  iza aiha, sam mogla ostati trudna prirodnim putem jer mens. nisam imala, ili je mogla biti vanmatericna. Meni se cista napravila upravo u sljedecem ciklusu kada je folikul rastao, a nije puknuo,  iza aiha, to su mi lijecnici potvrdili, jer da je puknuo zasto ne bi mogla ostati trudna? Sasvim logicno. To nitko nije mogao znati dok me ne pregleda sto se zbilo. Jer sam imala crni iscjedak par dana sa nekakvim crnim komadima i tada, po misljenju lijecnice mi je plod otisao i vjerojatno je tada krenuo novi ciklus...Hbg, ako su lagali mene i ja lažem vas :Smile:

----------


## frka

Zodijak, ali koji ciklus iza aih-a si mogla zatrudniti kad kažeš da nisi dobila menstruaciju poslije? znači nije bilo ciklusa. ali sad vidim da si imala iscjedak par dana - valjda je to onda bila menga, a prije si pisala da uopće nije bilo menge od tada. uglavnom - zbrčkano si napisala i ništa se nije moglo zaključiti iz tvoje priče. trebali su te pregledati u svakom slučaju.

----------


## Zodijak

> Zodijak, ali koji ciklus iza aih-a si mogla zatrudniti kad kažeš da nisi dobila menstruaciju poslije? znači nije bilo ciklusa. ali sad vidim da si imala iscjedak par dana - valjda je to onda bila menga, a prije si pisala da uopće nije bilo menge od tada. uglavnom - zbrčkano si napisala i ništa se nije moglo zaključiti iz tvoje priče. trebali su te pregledati u svakom slučaju.


A draga Frka od kud je itko mogao znati da nisam trudna ili da nemam vanmatericnu ili da nemam cistu dok me nije pregledao?? pa kad sam zvala ponovo na VV rekili su mi radim test na trudnocu da sam garant trudna i da sam ja fenomen da tri mj nakon klomifena nemam stvari! Sad znamo sta znamo nakon brojnih pregleda, ali tada nitko njista nije znao. Iscjedak nije bila menga pobogu, tri dana crnog iscjedka nije menga i to mi je ginekologica odmah rekla. Ne znam zasto me pokusavas napraviti blesavom a i ja jos blesavija sto objasnjavam.

----------


## Zodijak

Poanta mog posta je bila da se zene paze nakon bilo koje stimulacije, ali ocigledno promaseno pa necu vise smetati! Ovdje ima pametnijh od svih lijecnika :Smile: , sretno svima.

----------


## Inesz

Zodijak,
jesi li nakon tako dugog izostanka mjesečnice, vadila betu?

----------


## frka

ajme, Zodijak, pa nije mi namjera nikoga praviti blesavim. prvo i osnovno - super da si podijelila priču jer su te morali pregledati! to je velika greška i nema tu rasprave.ali nije mi jasno kako ne razumiješ što ti govorim - kažeš da je bila biokemijska nakon aih-a. beta je pala na 0, a mengu NISI dobila. dakle, ako nisi dobila, nije započeo novi ciklus i nije moglo doći do nove trudnoće. osim ako je taj iscjedak bio menga. ako nije, pretpostavljam da su i oni isključili trudnoću, ali cistu nisu mogli isključiti i morali su te pregledati.

----------


## red pepper

A zodijak pa nitko nije nista pisao u losoj namjeri nego s namjerom da se pokusa protumaciti sto se eventualno dogodilo..pa svi smo tu s tom namjerom i sa slicnim problemima..poanta je da treba inzistirati na pregledima i objasnjenjima!

----------


## anchy007

Ovako ja sam ovaj mjesec krenula s Klomifenom po 1 tableta od 3dc-7dc....imam problem sto ne mogu nikako dobiti kvalitetnu jajnu stanicu i tako da mi je ginekolog dao da krenem s Klomifenom i imam uzv 12dc...zanimaju me iskustva s Klomifenom i jeli netko ostao trudan uz njegovu pomoc? Hvala puno na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

A koji postupak je u pitanju?mislim da klomifen ne utjece na kvalitetu stanice nego samo potice ovulaciju..a kakva je stanica u folikulu mislim da s njim nema veze..a koji poatupak je u pitanju ako je ultrazvuk tek 12 dc?

----------


## anchy007

tek smo krenuli jer sam odmah vadila hormone kada su stigli nalazi prolaktin je bio u nebesima pa smo to spustoli Bromergonom 2mj i sada pijem terapiju za sada je uredu pa je uveo Duphaston po 2 tablete od 16-26dc i nije bilo pomaka jer mjerim temperaturu svako jutro zatim je uveo 3 tablete i vidi se pomak na temperaturi i to veliki e sada mi je dao Klomifen da probam jer ne moze dobiti ni "kvalitetnu" jajnu stanicu jer temperatura pokazuje da ima ovulacije ali nista  :Sad:  mislim ja sam jako zadovoljna sa svojim ginekologom jer on to stvarno jako brzo evo proslo je 4mj od prvog pregleda i kada sam mu rekla da ne mogu zatrudnit... Ja imam 23g i zato me zanimaju vasa iskustva s Klomifenom

----------


## red pepper

To sto ti je temperatura dok si na duphastonu visoka ne znaci da imas ovulaciju jer je duphaston umjetni progesteron koji vjerojatno isto dize temperaturu..a ako i imas ovulaciju tvoj ginekolog ne moze znati da li je jajna stanica kvalitetna ili nije.a kad imas 23 god male su sanse da ti stanice redovito nisu kvalitetne.jedini nacin da se sazna kvaliteta je da se punktira jajna stanica i nikako drugacije.

 ja mislim da ti uopce nemas ovulaciju,a to je drugo pitanje od kvalitete stanice i zato ne zatrudnjujes..i zato ti je ginekolog dao klomifen.klomifen djeluje na nacin da stimulira hipofizu na proizvodnju lh i fsh hormona,a to su hormoni odgovorni za rast i sazrijevanje folikula u kojima se nalazi jajna stanica.kada folikul naraste dovoljno on puca i izbacuje jajnu stanicu koja je spremna za oplodnju..od folikula se stvara zuto tijelo koje proizvodi progesteron i tada ti ne treba duphaston jer tijelo ima vlastiti progesteron..

----------


## red pepper

E a kad imas ovulaciju onda odnosima u dobro tempirano vrijeme ces i zatrudnjeti..s time da klomifen ne smijes uzimati u kontinuitetu duze od par mjeseci,a i ima jos jednu manu,a to je da stanjuje endometrij,a ako je on pretanak onda ne moze doci do ugnjezdjenja ploda ako i zacmes..pa ako si na klomifenu pij sok od cikle bar i jedi puno ananasa..to pomaze za endometrij.

----------


## bubekica

Anchy, osim povisenog prolaktina, kakvi su ostali nalazi hormona? Temperatura nije siguran nacin detekcije ovulacije, pogotovo za vrijeme uzimanja duphastona jer duphaston utjece na bazalnu temperaturu. Jedini nacin da se ovulacija sigurno utvrdi je uzv pregled - ako se radi nakon sto je ovulacija prosla vidljivo je zuto tijelo. 
Imas li ovulacije bez klomifena?

----------


## Inesz

Anchy,
jeste li radili spermiogram?

----------


## cerepaha

Moje prvo iskustvo s klomifenom - sve prošlo super, pila po 1 tabletu 4-8 dc, dobila 3 folikula, ali, nažalost, bez ostvarene trudnoće. Ovaj mjesec sam bila ponovo na klomifenu 5-9 dc - dobila 2 folikula, ali mi je ovaj put endometrij na dan štoperice bio samo 7 mm. Prošli put je došao do 9 mm. E sad da li tijelo pamti pa se endometrij sa svakim ciklusom korištenja sve više stanjuje (iako je između bilo mjesec dana pauze) ili ima veze u kojem dc ga se počinje piti - to ne znam. Ili je jednostavno sreća. A ovaj put sam čak i više cikle jela.  :neznam:

----------


## anchy007

Bubekica svi ostali hormoni su savrseni samo je prolaktin bio problem ali je i on sada super uz terapiju...Inesz radili smo i spermiogram u 1.mj i vjerovatno ce morati opet ima i muz mali problem barem tako tvrdi ginekolog jer prvi puta smo u tome i koliko god istrazivali nikada da saznamo sve tocno a ovo je nalaz spermiograma: kolicina 3ml,ph 8, likvefakcija proolužena, broj spermija 62mil u mil, broj spermija u ejakulatu 186mil,vitalnih 26%, pokretnih 25% evo to je nalaz nadam se da cemo uskoro uspjeti

----------


## anchy007

nemam ovulacije bez Klomifena  :Sad:

----------


## Živa

Pijem 2 terapiju klomifena 3x5 dana, ( s razmakom od mj dana, nije ih bilo za nabaviti) kao imala sam nekakvu ovulaciju, Lh- trakica je pokazivala slabo ružžičastu boju, temperatura kostantna oko 36,5.
Imala sam jak pms, bolna leđa, grudi natekle, jajnici (oba) su me intezivno boljela....
30 dan dobijem nekakvo sluzasto krvavo krvarenje a temperatura još nije pala, a grudi su splasnule i bradavice me još bole.
Dali je još netko imao takvo iskustvo?

----------


## Živa

Gdje da nabavim klomifene? U našim ih ljekarnama trenutno nema ( u Karlovcu), pa me zanima dali ih negdje u Zagrebu  ima?

----------


## perlica55

Bok cure, evo još jedne Klomifenke  :Smile: 
Kod mene nalazi ok, MM slabije pokretne spermije.
Soc. G predlaže klomiće kako bi "pojačali O", neka 2/3 ciklusa, dok se psihički i financijski ne spremimo za MPO u Cito St.
danas stigla menga,  G mi dao Klomifen 1x1 5-9dc, a 9 dc na prvu folikulometriju...
Zna li koja od vas, mogu li kod socijalca tražiti štopericu? Ak treba kupila bi ju. Dal ste je vi dobivale?
Sretno nam svima, da ugledamo više taj +  :Very Happy:

----------


## zora

DRAGE moje , da vas malo potaknem na dalje ..... sa klomifenima imala jedan folikul, jednu jajnu stanicu...koja i nije bila bas nesto kad je bio transfer, a beta za 14 dana 580......dva dana nakon 1500 ... imamo prekrasnog deckica...prosla sam nocne more, zivcanjenja ..stimulacija....  5 god.i evo sad se spremam ponovno..isto pod klomifenima, pa sretno svima i uskoro vam se pridruzujem !!!!

----------


## zora

Živa jesi li probala u DUGA RESI ??

----------


## Mala28

Dali osjećaj u jajnicima ima povezanost sa brojem folikula?

prošli put kada sam pila klomifen stalno sam osjećala pikanje u jajnicima i imala sam 2 folikula, a sada apsolutno ništa ne osjećam

----------


## Argente

Uglavnom ima ali nije garancija. Netko će više osjetiti 2 nego netko drugi 12...a i na tako mali broj - jesu li jedan, dva ili tri - ne vjerujem da možeš osjetiti razliku...

----------


## sushi

mala28 meni ti nije imalo veze jedno s drugim (odnosno bilo mi je obrnuto, uz najviše probadanja nikakva reakcija, a kada ne bih osjetila ništa bilo je po 2 folikula), ali većina ljudi kaže da im je povezano... uglavnom, ne mora ti to ništa značiti, pričekaj fm  :Smile: 
sretno!

----------


## bmaric

ja sam dva puta bila na klomifenima, prvi put sam osjetila, drugi put ništa, a oba puta isti rezultat, tako da mislim da nije nužno išta osjetiti.

----------


## red pepper

Ja prvi put nisam apsolutna ništa osjetila i imala jedan folikul i jednu stanicu..A doza 50 mg..Baš mi se čini da je ta doza za mene bila optimalna.

Idući put sam se išla pravit pametna pa žicala doktora da mi propiše 100 mg pa da pokušam dobit koji folikul više i taj put sam imala baš fuj nuspojave-em znojenje, em nekontrolirano cmoljenje em tupa bol u području desnog jajnika..i dobila neka 2 folikula koji su prebrzo narasli i naravno bili prazni..očito je doza bila prevelika..to je tako kad stalno glumim doktora..

----------


## Mala28

ja sam i prvi put i sada bila na 100 mg
bila sam danas na fm i idem u cetvrtak opet
pitala sam dr dali ima ista, rekla je da nema ai bit ce
pa pretpostavljam da su mali

----------


## perlica55

Evo i mene  :Smile: 
Juče prva f-metrija 9 dc (CLOMID 2x1 5-9dc: ubrzan rast folikula! 
D folikul 17mm i 19mm 
L folikul 18mm, endić 6,5 
Savjet G akcija srijeda, četvrtak 
i petak obvezno.
Sretnoo  :Smile:

----------


## anchy007

Evo me jako tuzna i razocarana ali sta cu tako je to  :Crying or Very sad:  prvi mjesec je prosao imali smo 2 folikula pila sam 1x1 tabletu od 3-7dc jucer sam dobila menstruaciju  :Sad: 
od cetvrtka opet krecem s Klomifenima pa cemo vidjeti hoce li biti sto iskreno polako gubim nadu iako mi je ovo bio prvi mjesec da sam imala ovulaciju sto je uspjeh za to mi je trebalo 6mj znaci napredujemo ali sto dalje to vise sumnjam u uspjeh

----------


## red pepper

> Evo me jako tuzna i razocarana ali sta cu tako je to  prvi mjesec je prosao imali smo 2 folikula pila sam 1x1 tabletu od 3-7dc jucer sam dobila menstruaciju 
> od cetvrtka opet krecem s Klomifenima pa cemo vidjeti hoce li biti sto iskreno polako gubim nadu iako mi je ovo bio prvi mjesec da sam imala ovulaciju sto je uspjeh za to mi je trebalo 6mj znaci napredujemo ali sto dalje to vise sumnjam u uspjeh


a u kojem si postupku? Ciljani s klomifenom? Kako misliš da ti je za ovulaciju trebalo 6 mjeseci? Mislila si da nisi ovulirala dok nisi počela s klomifenom ili da si 6 mjeseci na klomifenu i tek sad da si ovulirala?

----------


## perlica55

Anchy držim fige od srca da idući put bude +

Ja sam u prethodnom postu napisala 2x1, al pila sam Clomid 1x1 od 5-9dc,
juče opet bila na f-metriji i stanje je
Endić 6,8 i nije nešto narastao od dana prije  :Sad: 
Folikuli D 20,5 i 19,5 
folikul L 18,5 i 2x 16   
G (privatna) je prezadovoljna, od danas smo u akciji  :Very Happy: 
E sada vaše mišljenje molim, dal ću imati više ovulacija ovaj ciklus
il će samo najveći folikul puknut??? 
Sorry ak su glupa pitanja, al sve ovo mi je novo ...

----------


## Argente

U principu ćeš imati višestruku ovulaciju.
Ići na ciljane s pet folikula, to se više ne radi; da si u MPO klinici išlo bi se na IVF zbog mogućnosti višeplodne trudnoće. Ne želim te plašiti, ali tvoja se socijalka/privatnica/tkogod, ali nije reproduktivka/ igra s vatrom...

----------


## perlica55

Joj argente  :Sad:  
Sad mi je panika, po njoj su samo 3 folikula u igri,
kaže da od ova dva manja neće biti ništa?!
Hajde me utješi malo, pa kolka je vjerojatnost da svi folikuli imaju JS??
Uz to mm asthenozoospermiju a+b=10% 
A da imam odnos samo danas?? Pomagaj  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Perlica ma zasto to sve rjesavas kod ginekologa a nisi u mpo postupcima?a+b mora biti 32% barem,ako se dobro sjecam..tvoja ginicka vam gubi vrijeme,uzima novce i radi rizik..ona se igra mpo doktora,a nije strucnjak za to..ne mora u svakom folikulu biti stanica,ali s tim stvarima se mpo doktori ne igraju..oni ako vide vise folikula rade ivf..vi ste definitivno slucaj za mpo...

----------


## perlica55

Pepper, ne znam dal ces me razumjeti, al smo tek daznali da trebamo na MPO i odlučili da krenemo nakon ljeta. Neki parovi lakse sve prihvate, MM i ja, ne.
Moram se psihički pripremiti za postupak. Do tada sam u dogovoru s G odlucila pokusati s klomicem i ciljanim odnosima.
Mislim da nisam ni prva ni zadnja koja se hvata za slamcicu?!
Da, s-gram MM nije dobar jer nema 32% a+b, nego 10%, asthenozoospermija.

----------


## red pepper

Ma,razumijem te.tesko je to prozvakati.i meni je bilo.ali ja se cudim tvojoj ginekologici sto se igra igrackama koje ocito ne razumije bas previse..nisi ti nimalo kriva,normalno da ces slusati doktoricu,ali zasto ona to radi to je jako neodgovorno..a jos ju i placas..pa to je kao da doktor opce prakse sad odjednom krene lijeciti dijabetes ili multiplu sklerozu..pa za to postoje specijalisti..jer sve je super dok ide po planu..ono klomifen pa jedan folikul i tralalala..ali evo kod tebe 3 folikula,a ona ne zna sta dalje,a i da hoce nema sta dalje..

----------


## Argente

Pa vjerojatnost da svi folikuli imaju JS je prilično velika, s obzirom na tvoje godine i odsustvo dijagnoze. Doduše, ova dva najmanja bi valjda trebala prestati rasti s obzirom na to da ih više ne hraniš  :Confused:  Gle, šansa za višeplodnu trudnoću nije baš tako velika, spermio nije dobar, endić zasad nije bogzna što, ALI...
Ne mogu ti ja reći što da radiš, nit sam doktor nit imam uvid u kompletnu situaciju - možda tvoja dr vidi nešto što mi ne znamo; mogu ti samo reći što bih ja napravila na tvom mjestu - ovaj put po njenom pa što bude, a sljedeći put klomiće samo pod nadzorom reproduktivca. Sretno!

----------


## anchy007

Da nije bilo ovulacije dok nismo krenuli s Klomifenom, mi smo u tome ciljani s klomifenom i da tek sam sada imala prvi puta ovulaciju....iskreno i ja sam vise psihicki pala ide mi rodjendan a ni ne zelim ga slaviti jer nemam snage da mi bilo tko dodje i posebno kad postave pitanje a sta jos cekate pa u braku ste vec 2g aaaa kao da je nama lako muz se jako dobro drzi i mene pokusava ohrabriti ali ne mogu nemam snage iskreno  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

anchy,

malena, naravno da ćeš slaviti rođendan. proslavi ga, raduj se životu, a znatiželjnim poznanicima i prijateljima kad pitaju "što čekate" odgovori da imate problema sa začećem.

a što se tiče daljnjeg liječenja neplodnosti, predlažem da odete ginekologu subspecijalisti humane reprodukcije.

----------


## maca papucarica

Anchy, ne daj se tako lako obeshrabriti.
Bila sam u tvojoj situaciji, bez ovulacije, a želja za djetetom je iz godine u godinu bujala.
Prošla sam 7 ciklusa tempiranih odnosa stimuliranih Klomifenom i isto bih na tren potonula nakon neuspjeha, ali bih već u sljedećem trenutku digla glavu i rekla sama sebi-novi ciklus, nova nada, ajmo!

Rijetki su sretnici koji u prvom pokušaju začmu dijete, često je potrebno malo više upornosti.
A cilj je toliko prekrasan da se stvarno isplati i upornost, i strpljenje i patnja na putu.

Želim ti ono što si najviše želiš što prije  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

anchy, niti ja nisam svoj rođendan slavila jer je bio par dana nakon punkcije 2 prazna folikula..Bila sam koma..Ali svakim danom će ti biti bolje i za koji dan ćeš dobiti novu snagu i volju da kreneš dalje i veseliti ćeš se novom postupku. Vidjeti ćeš! Ja uglavnom široj okolini govorim da još nismo spremni na dijete,ali samo zato što su to ljudi koji nam zavide na našem životu i samo traže nešto u našem životu ružno čemu se mogu veseliti..Eto takva je moja okolina. A ako su tvoji prijatelji/rodbina ok onda im reci točno što je na stvari..Ja sam najužem krugu isto naravno rekla i nitko više ništa ne pita..

----------


## inada

Ja sam smatrala da je moja okolina ok pa sam s njima podjelila naš problem i sad mi je neopisivo žao što je tako. sad ne pitaju kad će beba nego kad ideš opet kod doktora i šta kaže doktor, a ku... ne kuže o ćemu im pričam, kao da im nešto znaći folikul 12,14mm ili nema transfera..  :gaah:  i onda kreće ono ova pila ovaj čaj, ova išla u crkvu, ovi već odustali pa ostala žena trudna  :cupakosu:  sad više nikome ništa ne govorim aki i skuže po nečemu da sam bila ja lijepo kažem nosila neke nalaze i dr. nije ništa rekao  :štrika:

----------


## KLARA31

anchy sve sam i ja to prosla,mnoge mi ovdje zene razumimo kako se osjecas. A gdje su tek djecji rodjendani od prija! Ja na neke nisam mogla ic,od tuge. Moja djevojcica je dosla nakon 5i po god.braka,nije bilo lako. Mogu ti rec da bi da mogu mjenjat manje tugovala,cini ono sto te veseli-mora bit nesto. Proslavi rodj.-vecera s muzem,sredi se izadji s prijama,odi na masazu...ucini nestoza sebe!
A mogu ti rec da je mene klomifen baca u veliku depresiju,tribalo mi je par ciklusa da sluzim da je do klomifena. Pila ga 15-ak ciklusa do sad. Kad bi ga kombinirala sa normabelom bila sam normalna.
Tek si otkrila da imas ovulacije uz njega sad ce on ucinit svoje i ostat ces trudna  :Very Happy:

----------


## KLARA31

Kakvo je to razmisljanje! To je sigurno depra od klomifena. Nemora uspit svima iz prve. Borba draga moja! Uvik se pocme sa 1tabl.klom. Bolje ces.  reagirat na vise tabl.ja sam ih 3dnevno uzimala. Glavu gore i idemo dalje!

----------


## perlica55

Argente i pepper hvala na savjetima, budem vas poslušala  :Smile: 
Ovo mi je prvi i zadnji Klomić bez MPO G!
Anchy draga, drži se.. Točno znam kak ti je  :Sad: 
Nedavno MM i ja na placu, kad poznanica urla kaj čekamo?!
Skoro sam je u klinac potjerala  :Undecided: 
mislim si ma kaj tebe briga, i nikak mi nije jasno da ih nuje sram pitati tako intimne stvari?!
Obečala sam MM da cu idućeg tko me pita kaj čekamo, pljunuti u facu  :Very Happy: 
držite se drage moje, javim vam u pon. stanje s UVZ-a.

----------


## anchy007

Hvala vam puno sto me tjesite danas sam malo bolje nadamo se boljem vidjet cemo  :Smile:

----------


## perlica55

Desni jajnik dva žuta tijela (kaže G prefina),
lijevo folikul od 21mm (pitala sam dal je 
to cista, ne, neg folikul koji će danas/sutra puknut) 
preporuka ne imati odnose naredna 2 dana.. 
Endo 11mm.
Od juče(15dc) koristim Utrogestan 2x1 do 25dc..
Nije mi jasno dal je moguće imati još jednu O ak već koristim Utriće?
Svakako nećemo u akciju idućih dana, jer su mi dvije O dovoljne. 
Sretno cure svima  :Smile:

----------


## red pepper

Perlica, mislim da inače utrogestan može spriječiti ovulaciju jer se tijelo zbuni pod tolikim progesteronom i poremeti se mehanizam lučenja drugih hormona odgovornih za izazivanje ovulacije.Ali ako se mehanizam već pokrenuo u trenutku kada si krenula s utrogestanom onda će do ovulacije vjerojatno i doći..S time da kod tebe osim utrogestana postoje i 2 žuta tijela od kojih svako proizvodi progesteron tako da je po meni i bez utrogestana upitna ta treća ovulacija..
Inače, sretno s ovim ciklusom, držim fige da uspiješ jer je i endometrij jako lijep!

----------


## perlica55

Pepper hvala ti, zlatna si  :Smile:  Tak sam i mislila.. Iako je G rekla da zadnji folikul samo kaj nije prsnuo.. BT mi je porasla 13dc, a 15dc sam krenula s Utrićima.
Nema veze, akciju izbjegavam još koji dan  :Smile: 
sve nade polažem u ovaj ciklus..
Jako sam napuhnuta, sva sam si čudna, vjerojatno od Utrića.. Kak vi curke spominjete u MPO punkciju jajnih stanica, imam jedno pitanje.. Dal dva žuta tijela znače da su u folikulima bilr dvije JS? Znam da se događa da u MPO-u da budu neki folikuli prazni..

----------


## red pepper

vidiš dobro pitanje..ja mislim (ali samo mislim, nisam sigurna  :Smile:  ) da su velike šanse da su u oba folikula bile jajne stanice. Ja bi rekla da ako je folikul prazan on u principu prelazi u folikularnu cistu umjesto što pukne i pretvori se u žuto tijelo..

----------


## antony34

Red pepper daj mi reci zasto sam morala prekinuti sa klomicima pet dana sam ih koristila 3/1? Dok nista ne govori pa me to malo brine.

----------


## red pepper

Zato sto se klomifen uzima u principu od 3-7dc ili 5-9dc..to ti je normalno..klomifen signalizira nadbubreznoj zlijezdi da pocne lucit vlastite hormone,a kad se pocnu lucit vise nisu potrebni..kod stimulacije unosis umjetne hormone,zato ih uzimas cijelo vrijeme..drugaciji je mehanizam djelovanja..

----------


## perlica55

Pepper draga  :Kiss: 
Javim vam ima li + 2.7.  :štrika:

----------


## antony34

Dal to znaci da je doslo do kojeg folikula ili? Glupo mi je da ti dok nista ne kaze pa neznas na cemu si. Uglavnom od jucer jako osjecam dio jajnika ljevog koji nije cjeli a neznam zasto. Do sad sam samo osjetila desni koji je u redu al sad njega ne osjecam.

----------


## red pepper

A da li se razvio koji folikul to je tesko ovako reci,ali vjerojatno be jer da nije bi ti valjda nesto rekao..sta nista vam ne govore? Nemate ekran na koji sama mozes gledati stanje?pitaj ga sama iduci put jer je bas glupo da ne znas sto se dogadja..mene bi to izludilo..

----------


## red pepper

Be=je

----------


## antony34

Ekran je okrenula sebi i nista nije rekla. Inace idem drugom dok al je on na go. On mi je do sad uvjek rekao sta je i kako je. Cula sam od drugih cura da nije bas ugodna ak ju nes pitas. Pa ja se nadam da ce mi sutra bar nesto reci. Ha ha ha nada je jedini lijek za nas izgleda.... Nadam se da ovaj put nece biti uzalud vam trud sviraci. Moj dok je rekao da cu samo na klomice bolje izreagirat nek na stimulaciju. Neznam kako to. Inace se uvijek bolje reagira na stimulaciju ili sam u krivu?

----------


## antony34

Evo danas 10 dc imamo folikul 14 mm na ljevom polovicnom jajniku a na desnom je jedan 6 mm. Rekla je u subotu punkcija.

----------


## red pepper

Sta nije to malo brzoplet zakljucak?pa da li moras na jos koju folikulometriju?ja sam jos 2 puta isla nakon sto mi je bio 14mm i tek na blizu 18mm mi propisali stopericu i odlucili kad je punkcija..nadam se da jos moras dolazit prije..

----------


## antony34

Idem jos sutra. Rekla je da bi bilo najbolje u nedjelju radit punkciju al oni ne rade. A opet boji se da ne pukne pa je rekla da ce radije biti u subotu. Sutra cu znati tocno. Tjesim se s tim da je bar to uspjelo. Nije mi jedino jasno kako to da je na ljevom jajniku a njega su mi ostavili samo cetvrtinu ostalo izvadili?.

----------


## Newbie

Moraju li se prije početka uzimanja klomifena napraviti neke pretrage, vaditi hormoni?

----------


## red pepper

Prije bilo kojeg postupka u kbc-u bilo to inseminacija ili IVF moraš imati cjelokupne nalaze,a među njima su i hormoni. Iako ja mislim da nalaz hormona nije nešto što će doktor uopće gledati kod propisivanja klomifena.Meni nije.Ako nemaš ovulacije dat će ti klomifen i to je to. A ako misliš preko ljeta uzimat klomifen na svoju ruku to ti nije pametno jer klomifen s jedne strane stanjuje endometrij,a s druge strane može dovesti do razvoja više folikula i time raste rizik od višeplodne trudnoće. Ne smije ga se uzimati bez stručnog nadzora..Iako koliko vidim dosta ljudi baš to radi..

----------


## Newbie

Ma nema šanse da bih uzimala klomifen na svoju ruku, prevelik sam trtaroš.
Nego me zanima, da znam što očekivati kod ovog svog, da li će mi uvalit klomifene bez ijedne pretrage? Znaš da nemam ništa od hormona povađeno, a to me najviše zanima.
Pa zato pitam jel mi MORA vidjet hormone prije davanja klomifena, da znam više inzistirati na tome ako mi odlučit dati klomifene bez provjerenih hormona...
Jer još me neće staviti ni u kakav postupak, nego bi mi eventualno dao klomifen da skrati ciklus, pa opet na ciljane..

----------


## red pepper

ma to bi mogao ja mislim ti dati..ti ga pitaj pa ako spomene hormone onda nek ti napiše na nalaz da ti ginekologica da uputnicu za vađenje hormona..Jer fakat bi trebala izvadit hormone pošto još nisi do sada to čekirala..

----------


## Newbie

Znam i ja da bih trebala provjeriti te hormone, al njemu se nešto baš ne žuri...

----------


## Argente

Ako ti ne da, možda bi ti i opći ginekolog mogao dati uputnicu bez naloga reproduktivca. Mislim, ako ti ciklus traje po 2-3 mjeseca hormonalna slika je prvo što treba čekirati, i prije odlaska na MPO...

----------


## Newbie

Pitala ju već (svoju socijalku, jel) i ne da. Kaže da onda bude "rata" između nje i MPO ekipe jer se "petlja". Nekad je radila dolje s vlastelićem pa valjda govori iz iskustva  :neznam:

----------


## Argente

šaljem ti pp da ne zachatavamo

----------


## sladja01

> Pitala ju već (svoju socijalku, jel) i ne da. Kaže da onda bude "rata" između nje i MPO ekipe jer se "petlja". Nekad je radila dolje s vlastelićem pa valjda govori iz iskustva


meni je moj soc.ginić bez frke dao uputnice za hormone, tako smo i krenuli...i kada sam došla kod mpo gin imala sam te nalaze, napravljen hsg i odmah smo krenuli sa klomifenima bez puno frke...

----------


## perlica55

Evo da vam se javim  :Sad: 
13dpo testić osjetljivosti 10mUI negativan, prestala sam s Utrićima,
sada čekam prokletnicu...
Bilo je suzica, al dobro, idemo dalje mjesec/dva na folikulometriju + ciljane,
a na jesen konzultacije kod MPO G..
Sretno cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Argente

Eh eto, na kraju ni višeplodne ni jednoplodne trudnoće  :Love: 
Idete na obične ciljane ili ćete ih ipak začiniti kojim klomićem?

----------


## perlica55

Argente, ne, Klomifen više neću uzimati do konzultacija..
Pokušat ćemo koji ciklus samo s f-metrija + apstinencija 3/4 dana prije O  :fige: ..

----------


## anchy007

Evo drage moje od petka opet krecemo s Klomifenima pa cu vidjet sto ce biti

----------


## Newbie

Kakva su iskustva s klomifenima kod pcos-a?
I dalje samo tempirani odnos.. Što ako kojim slučajem bude više folikula-da li se onda postupak prekida?

----------


## bmaric

Newbie, ja imam pcos, dva puta bila na klomifenu i oba puta dobila samo jedan folikul. 
Ne znam u kojoj si klinici, ali ja sam bila u Petrovoj i tamo mi je rečeno da se sa 3-4 folikula radi inseminacija (pretpostavlja se da bude i praznih), a sve što prelazi taj broj ide se na IVF.
Bez brige, ako dobiješ i više, vjerojatno će ti raditi IVF.

----------


## Vrci

Ja imam pcos i ne reagiram bas na klomifen. Iako su svi mislili da cu dobiti puno js,nije bilo tako...
Na femaru sam reagirala bolje

----------


## dagnja

I ja imam pco i s klomifenom sam uvijek dobivala samo po jednu jajnu stanicu.

----------


## Newbie

Mene preplašile one upute u klomifenu i mogućnost višeplodne trudnoće...
Drago mi je čuti da nije baš bilo takvih situacija.. 
Tnx  :Smile:

----------


## Blueone1

Nakon 2 neuspjela IVF u kojima sam bila stimulirana gonalima - imala najvise 2 j.st. (AMH 1.1) doktor rekao- ajmo probati s necim puno njeznijim, ponekad je to puno ucinkovitije. Uzela 3 dana 1/2 tabletice klomifena i ja danas 25+5 tt. u očekivanju curke  :Smile:

----------


## venera82

blueone čestitam! kada si pila klomifene da li ste planirali ići u postupak i ako jeste u koji? ja sam pila klomifene i dobro sam reagirala.

----------


## Blueone1

Da,išli smo na IVF,samo što se nisam bockala sa gonalima,nego se doktor odlučio za puno nježniju varijantu i pokazalo se da je vrlo dobro procijenio. Jer sam s gonalima koji su agresivni dobila isti broj jajnih stanica kao i sa nježnim bezazlenim klomifenima i to 1/2 najslabije tabletice.
Možda moje iskustvo pomogne nekome ovdje da malo propita, predloži svom doktoru...

----------


## antony34

Bluone slazem se s tobom sto se tice klomica. Ja sam ih pila 3/1 i dobila tri js a sa stimulacijom menopura isto tri. Mislim da je ipak bolje ici laganijim ljekovima jer su po mom misljenju malo bolji.

----------


## Argente

Klomifeni nisu baš nježni i bezazleni, ima žena koje na njima imaju nuspojave gore nego na Gonalima. Plus, pod njima je česta pojava cisti i praznih folikula i stanjuju endometrij.
Low responderima će se radije dati lakša terapija, ako je moguće, ali do te spoznaje treba doći, jer u većini slučajeva se ne može iz prve znati je li netko LR i da će bolje reagirati na Klomiće nego na Gonale. A s obzirom na to da imamo samo 4 stimulirana postupka preko HZZO-a (a tko ide privatno postupak je sam po sebi skup), neće se baš mnogi odlučiti na ovu vrstu terapije na slijepo. Htjedoh reći, standard je s razlogom standard.

----------


## marina7

bok cure... pomozite mi, jer sam luda već... ovako pila sam klomifen od 3-7 dana ciklusa. danas mi je 36 dan ciklusa a menge nema. radila sam test danas ali je negativan  :Sad:   razlog izostanka M je klonifen ili nešto drugo? gin mi na godišnjem  :Sad:  bi mogla imati ciste? u trbuhu ponekad osjećam nekakvo probadanje na obje strane...

----------


## bubekica

marina, jel ciklus pracen uzv? Kada je bila ovulacija?

----------


## marina7

ciklus nije praćen ultrazvukom, jer mi je gin taman otišao na godišnji. i sad ne znam. rekao mi je neka se javim kada dobijem mengu prvi dan da krenem opet sa klomifenom, ali sad je opet na go i vraća se u čet. šta da do onda radim? u slučaju da mi M ne dođe?pila sam i utrogestan od 17-26 dana C

----------


## bubekica

Na tvom mjestu bih vec sutra otisla na uzv.

----------


## sushi

marina moguce je da imas cistu, hoce to cesto od klomifena. pokusaj otici sto prije na uzv da vidis o cemu se radi.
nije to bas bezazlen lijek, uzimanje bi trebalo uvijek biti praceno folikulometrijama... a uz pracenje reakcije, broja i velicine folikula, znat ces i tocnije vrijeme ovulacije.

----------


## marina7

Samo sto mi ginna go.  :Sad: 
kome da sad idem privatno? A i to se moram narucit kroz par dana sam na redu. Joj opet ne stima nekaj. Vjerujte mi da ponekad mi dodi misli da uopce ne budem imala djecu  :Sad: ((

----------


## sladja01

Nadam se da ste u međuvremenu obavili uzv...ali ja sam iza 3 klomifenska ciklusa dobila 2 ciste i menga mi je kasnila i kasnila..stigla nakon 45 dana...ja bila luda, testovi negativni, ali sam ja odmah nakon par dana kašnjenja otišla na uzv pa sam znala na čemu sam.

----------


## marina7

sladjana01, obavila sam uzv, na njemu se ne vidi ništa da je trudnoća i krv sam vadila ništa, ali na uzv se vidi jajne stanice koje se možda još i oplode. meni do sada nije nikad bilo tako, evo danas 44 dan a ništa. rekao mi je da počnem sa utrogestanima piti ih 10 dana i ako ne dođe ni onda obavezno da ga zovem... jer moj je slučaj posebno zeznut... sve je moguće... plašim se svega toga, sad čekam da prođe 10 dana pa da vidim kaj dalje...

----------


## Newbie

Moze li se od klomifena produljiti ciklus?
Inace imam koma cikluse, znaju trajati po 2-3-4 mj, no sad sam na jednoj tableti dobila jedan folikul, na 13dc dobila stopericu, 36 sati poslije je folikul pukao...
Danas bi mi bio 30 dc, odnosno 15 dan nakon O. Menge jos nema, a popodne popisala jedan negativan test.. Ne znam sto da mislim...

----------


## bubekica

Newbie, uzimas li utrogestan ili neki drugi progesteron?

----------


## Newbie

Ne, ništa..
Al evo, riješio se misterij... Dobila jutros.. 30dc.
Zbunilo me jer je doc rekao da ocekujem 28.dc

----------


## ivancica_1982

Evo samo da se prijavim i ja- vec drugi put nakon klomifena i utrogestana mi ciklus traje 45 dana i menga nikako da dodje...uzas...prvi put mi se to desilo u 6 mjesecu i tad sam se vec bila zabrinula a sada ju samo iscekujem...iz dana u dan, a nje nema...a rado bi da dodje i prodje pa da idemo na ivf...ugl.ti klomifeni isto nisu bezazleni...bar u mom slucaju nisu...

----------


## venera82

ja sam koristila i klomifen i utrogestan i menga mi nikada nije kasnila, uvijek uredna.

----------


## ivancica_1982

To sve zavisi valjda od zene do zene...na mene ocito ti klomifeni tak djeluju...inace prije ovog svega nikad nikakvih problema, nikad kod doktora nisam toliko isla...ali sve vrijedi izgurati i izdrzati-samo da se dodje do zeljenog cilja  :Smile: ))

----------


## bubekica

nakon klomifena 3x1 od 3-7dc danas 10dc uzv - folikuli jos sitni (kakvi su bili u ponedjeljak). ima netko iskustvo sa "sporijim" rastom, a da su na kraju dobivene oocite? hvala...

----------


## nova21

Tako sam ja išla s klomifenom i nisu napredovali folikuli pračeni neznam ni ja koliko dugo s nadom da će se nešto pokrenuti ali ništa. Tako smo i odustali od daljnjeg korištenja klomifena

----------


## bubekica

Nova21, sjecam se toga...
Ma ja imam jedan koji je necemu, al isto nije jos pravi.
Vidjet cemo. Ipak je danas tek 10dc.

----------


## nova21

Želim ti uspješan postupak s tim jednim folikulom.

----------


## bubekica

Hvala draga!

----------


## ivana.sky

i ja sam imala samo jedan  :Sad:  i ja se i dalje nadam da je vrijedan... mozda ti narastu jos i drugi pa samo bude malo kasnija O  :Smile:  sretno!!  :fige:

----------


## marinab1304

Cure da vas ohrabrim malo imala sa 5 inseminacija od toga 4 s klomifenom nazalost bete 0. 
Odlucili smo se za ivf sa klomifenom i menopurom i BINGO beta 10nt 104,6

----------


## maca papucarica

Bubi, nadam se da je fm prošla dobro i da ima koji vrijedan folikulić?

Ja sam na klomićima uvijek imala po jedan folikul, jedino zadnji mi je uključio deksametazon zbog sumnje na rezistetntost na klomid+3x1 klomić pa sam imala hiperestimulaciju  :Rolling Eyes:  (Pcos)

----------


## bubekica

Maco,
imam 3 folikula, sutra je punkcija.

I ja sam citala za dex da se dodaje, nisam imala pojma, al mozda bih i ja s njim otisla u hiper.

Smatram da je 3 komada bas taman, i to su sva 3 na desnom jajniku, lijevi nije reagirao, iako uopce ne izgleda policisticno.

----------


## maca papucarica

:Klap: 
Sretno na punkciji i da dobijete kvalitetne stanice!

Ja sam nekako zaključila da je, bar kod mene, klomifen imitirao prirodne ovulacije jer su jajnici reagirali naizmjence, uvijek po jedan folikul...

Nadam se da ti neće trebati, ali radi li VV sa letrozolom (Femara, Letrilan)?

----------


## bubekica

Nisam primijetila, ali ne vidim razloga zasto ne bi probali. Imam dojam da je doktorica otvorena za razne opcije.

----------


## maca papucarica

Po mom dr, tj. biolozima u Citu, s njim se u prosjeku dobivaju kvalitetnije stanice nego sa klomidom

 :fige:

----------


## antonija15

ja sam pila klomifen 5 dana,3x1.tako sam dobro reagirala da je doktorica oduševljena.prošli put sam imala stimulirani postupak,bilo je jako puno folikula ali su bili mali,na kraju je bilo 5 js.prekjučer sam imala punkciju nakon klomifena,dobila 7 js.

----------


## bubekica

Antonija, kakvo je stanje u labu? Imas kakvih vijesti ili samo dolazis sutra gore?

----------


## nelly1

Pozdrav cure.. pila sam klomifen 1x1 od 5-9 dc. Sad sam krenula sa folikulometrijom i *10 dc* je endometrij 7,3mm a folikul desno 16mm, *11 dc* endometrij 8mm desni folikul 17,5mm. veceras moram napravit ovulacijski test pa ga nazvati i ovisno o rezultatu doc po stopericu veceras. Zanima me na koliko postupaka inseminacije imam zakonski pravo??

----------


## antonija15

bubekica mislila sam nazvati lab jučer ali nisam imala hrabrosti,sutra dolazim pa ako bude sve ok onda transfer

----------


## bubekica

Nelly,
po zakonu imas pravo na 4 inseminacije.

Antonija, vidimo se onda sutra!

----------


## antonija15

a koliko puta imamo pravo na stimulirani a koliko na prirodni postupak?

----------


## antony34

Antonija imas pravo na dva prirodna i 4 stimulirana.

----------


## antonija15

antony34 puno hvala

----------


## Inesz

> bubekica mislila sam nazvati lab jučer ali nisam imala hrabrosti,sutra dolazim pa ako bude sve ok onda transfer


antonija jesi saznala koliko si dobila jajnih stanica?

----------


## bubekica

Nazalost, od moja 3 folikula, nije bila nijedna jajna stanica.

----------


## maca papucarica

:Shock: 
Sto kaze dr, kako to objasnjava?



> Nazalost, od moja 3 folikula, nije bila nijedna jajna stanica.

----------


## bubekica

Nije nista rekla, ali to je krivi tajming stoperice.
Na uzv u subotu se dvoumila dal da stoperica ide u sub ili ned, ali je odlicila u sub da ne bi folikuli popucali prije punkcije buduci su jako naglo narasli.

----------


## maca papucarica

Baš mi je žao.  :Sad:  
Jel moraš raditi pauzu ili sljedeći ciklus idete opet?

----------


## bubekica

Sljedeci ciklus idemo u stimulirani, obzirom na ogrooomaaan pomak u sgramu.

----------


## antonija15

evo da vam javim ja danas došla gore i rekli mi da dođem u srijedu.od sreće sam uopće zaboravila pitati koliko ih se oplodilo.
 bubekica drži se,samo hrabro

----------


## ivana.sky

> Sljedeci ciklus idemo u stimulirani, obzirom na ogrooomaaan pomak u sgramu.


Bas mi je zao za ovaj mj, ali ovo je super, neka bude sa velikom srecom!!!  :fige:

----------


## marina7

bok cure... pratim vaše posteve i zanima me u koju bolnicu je najbolje ići u zagrebu što se tiče inseminacije (ivf)? imam probleme i razmišljam da krenem za zagreb pa sad u koju bolnicu... gdje je najbolje i gdje se najranije dođe na red? hvala vam  :Very Happy:

----------


## MallaPlava

Ja sam uzimala 3x1 Klomifen od 5.-9. dana. Dobili smo 4 jajne stanice, punkcija je bila u ponedjeljak, jedna nam se oplodila koja je danas vraćena.

----------


## bubekica

Mallaplava, ne mogu ti poslati pp, jesmo li mi to bile skupa u pon na vv?

----------


## MallaPlava

Jesmo  :Smile:  žao mi je što nisi i danas bila s nama  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## antonija15

evo da se i ja javim od 7 js oplodilo se pet.jedna šesterostanična odustala drugi dan,dvije osmerostanične osustale treći dan,a dvije blastocite su preživjele i danas sam imala transfer

----------


## bubekica

> Jesmo  žao mi je što nisi i danas bila s nama


Brzo cemo mi u nove pobjede.
Sretno drage moje vrhovke!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

U pon sam imala punkciju 3 folikula nakon klomifena, nismo dobili js. Jajnici ne ne prestaju boljeti... Trebam li se brinuti?

----------


## Medeja

Na tvom bih mjestu nazvala sutra ginekologa i pitala.
Jel ti to prva punkcija?

----------


## bubekica

Ma kakvi, 4ta.
Al dosad su uvijek bili stimulirani nakon kojih bih mirovala zbog hipera, a nakon ove punkcije sam vec to popodne bila "u pogonu" - setala psa, za 2 dana isla radit.
Nisu to jaki bolovi, ali smeta. 
Ak mi se moze javiti netko sa iskustvom praznih folikula na klomifenu, bilo bi super.

----------


## red pepper

Ja sam imala punkciju dva prazna folikula nakon klomifena..ali me nakon punkcije nisu bolili jajnici uopce..za razliku od toga nakon stimuliranog postupka su me puna dva mjeseca lagano non stop bolili jajnici,a na ultrazvuku je stalno sve bilo ok...

----------


## ivana.sky

Meni dr. bas u srijedu rekla da nakon klomifena bude normalno da jajnici budu povecani, da ih cijeli ciklus "osjetim" i da probadaju, i ako dodje M da ocekujem bolniju neg inace..  :Unsure:

----------


## bubekica

Hvala cure!
Ivana, utjesila si me. Najvise me strah cisti jer planiramo u stimulaciju iduci ciklus.

----------


## ivana.sky

Svakako 2.d.c. odi na uzv da provjeris da nema cista prije stimulacije.. zbog tog je dr. "viko" na mene sto nisam dosla (al isla sam dan prije 1.d.c.)... i sretno  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

Naravno draga, to je na VV praksa, pregled 3dc i ako je sve ok krece se sa stimulacijom.

----------


## ivana.sky

Super  :Smile:  koja razlika zg-os... vi cure sve znate, ko da nas dijeli 50000km... ili je to samo iskustvo  :Undecided:

----------


## mura

Cure, ima li koja iskustva sa uzimanjem Euthyroxa i klomifema?
Imam hipotireozu, TSH je trenutno pod kontrolom, 1,42. 
Malo me brine jer u uputstvu pod kontraindikacije piše da se ne smije primjenjivati ukoliko postoji poremećaj funkcije štitne žlijezde.

----------


## ivana.sky

ja ih uzimala skupa evo bas ovaj ciklus, nije dr. nista rekao da ne smijem, sve ok proslo

----------


## bubekica

Isto sam uzimala kombinaciju...

----------


## mura

Hvala cure na odgovorima. 
Nadam se da će i kod mene sve biti okej.

----------


## ivancica_1982

Meni je klomifen sve poremetio...kod prve inseminacije: bezuspjesna, menga stigla, ali nakon nje za 2 tjedna prokrvarila...a poslije toga 45 dana nista...sada izgleda slijedi isti program-inseminacija bezuspjesna, menga(ako se to moze nazvati mengom) stigla nakon tjedan dana od negativnog nalaza bete...dobila cistu od klomifena i20.dan ciklusa opet prokrvarila...sad cemo vidjeti kad ce iduca menga...uhhh..ugl.lose djeluje na mene jer inace su mi ciklusi uredni i nikad nisam imala cistu...

----------


## ivana.sky

jel ti ne mogu onda dati nesto drugo?? zasto sile klomifen ako ne radi sto bi trebao raditi i sve ti pobrka?

----------


## ivancica_1982

Ne brini-ako mi ikada ubuduce spomenu klomifen ja cu glasno i jasno vikati NE hehe

----------


## leptirić27

Pozdrav curke. Došla sam se družiti sa vama :D Naime, već 3 godine pokušavamo i pokušavamo ali neće nas majka priroda. Od 17.god dijagnoza PCOS, menga izazvana sa Diane tbl. Nakon toga Yasmine. I dok sam prestala piti tbl ako bi i došla sama to je bilo nakon 2,3 mj. Već 3 god koristim Dulphastone na koje sam prestala reagirati pa moram piti sa pauzama. Sve pretrage obavili (nalaz spermiograma tako dobar da nam doktor nije naplatio to) meni svi hormoni u redu. Samo su problem ciste na jajnicima kojih je prosli mj bilo svega 3 na lijevom i 4 na desnom i ciste na štitnjači. Doktor iz zg me uputio da obavim uzv hsg a obzirom da se  kod mene ne radi uzv samo rtg pretraga i što je skupa moj ginić rekao idemo na klomifene 3mj pa ćemo onda. Danas došla "vještica" pa mi je u subotu1.dan klomića. Nadam se nadam se i nadam se da će uspjeti da ne moram na hsg. Oprostite što sam Bibliju napisala samo sam se htjela predstaviti... :'(

----------


## bubekica

*leptirić27* dobrodosla!
suosjecam s dijagnozom PCOS i zelim ti da tvoja borba kraje jako jako kratko.
s klomifenom treba biti oprezan, savjetovala bih ti da lijecenje provodis pod nadzorom lijecnika subspecijalista humane reprodukcije. 
odakle si?
i super da pises biblije, sto vise detalja, to je lakse dati savjet  :Smile:

----------


## leptirić27

Hvala na dobrodošlici... iz Kc sam. :D  taj ginekolog mijenja moju jer je na porodiljnom, stariji je čovjek, ima i privatnu ordinaciju. Prepričao mi je par slučajeva sa klomifenom i rekao da ako će biti bilo kakvih komplikacija odmah prekidamo.iako on misli da neće.  Najgore je što imam iste dijagnoze za sve kao što je moja mama imala. Njoj je nakon 7 godina pomoglo jedino propuhivanje jajovoda iako su doktori smatrali da sam čudo koje se samo jednom događa u životu.

----------


## bmaric

leptirić27, dobrodošla i brzo nas "napustila"!
bubekica ima pravo, treba biti oprezan sa klomifenom. nisu oni nikakva jaka stimulacija, ali stanjuje endometrij. svakako vidi da ideš na uzv redovno da se prati stanje.

----------


## marina7

ja sam bila na klomifenima u 8 mj i poslije njih menga mi nije došla do 51 dana, gin mi rekao da klomifen ima takvo djelovanje (kasnjenje menge) i da njegovo jedno uzimanje ima djelovanje i do 6 mjeseci sad da li me zavlači ili je stvarno istina? više ga ne uzimam nego sad sam opet na utrogestanima. a radimo na bebi od siječnja ove godine... i ništa...

----------


## stela10

Ja sam bila na klomifenima 6 I 7 mj. Za ciljane. Menga mi je normalno dosla.  I da jako stanjuju endometrij. A ovo 6 mjeseci djelovanje? Prvi put cujem ali mislim da nemoguce

----------


## bubekica

> ja sam bila na klomifenima u 8 mj i poslije njih menga mi nije došla do 51 dana, gin mi rekao da klomifen ima takvo djelovanje (kasnjenje menge) i da njegovo jedno uzimanje ima djelovanje i do 6 mjeseci sad da li me zavlači ili je stvarno istina? više ga ne uzimam nego sad sam opet na utrogestanima. a radimo na bebi od siječnja ove godine... i ništa...


Marina, kad si zadnji put bila na uzv?
Nije normalno da menstruacija ne dodje toliko dugo.
Stimulaciju klomifenom nuzno je pratiti ultrazvucno.
I nije istina da klomifen djeluje 6mj, mozda je mislio na nuspojave...

----------


## leptirić27

Hvala još jednom na dobrodošlici.  Ne znam zasto mi kasne poruke. Klomifen Stanjuje endometrij? No super. Mislim meni je vec iovako pretanak. A doktor to zna. Covjek je stariji pa sam mislila da zna puno vise obzirom da stvarno ima jaaaako puno zena koje imaju problema sa zacecem i idu kod njega. Cak sam nasla molitve za pomoc i to molim svaki dan. Pijem kapsule folne kiseline. Znam da nije to tema ovdje ali dobila sam vrkutu da slazem caj. Je li neka od vas to pila?

----------


## žužy

Pozdrav *leptirić27*  i dobro došla  :Smile: 
Vidim da smo iz istog mjesta,a mislim i da smo imale istog ginića..ja sam kod njega pratila par klomifenskih ciklusa sa uzv-om i ciljanim odnosima,nakon rtg hsg-a i odličnog s-grama (pred par god.).
Ako trebaš kakvu pomoć,tu sam. A postovi ti kasne jer ti prvo moderatori moraju odobriti kaj napišeš,bar do 10. posta.

----------


## bmaric

leptirić27, ako već i tako imaš tanak endometrij, nije mi jasno zašto ti je gin. rekao da idete 3mj. sa klomifenom.
meni je inače u prirodnom ciklusu endometrij odličan, nakon prve kutije komifena bio je još uvijek dobar, a nakon druge kutije je već bio nešto tanji (mislim da mi je na dan postupka nakon klomifena bio oko 9 - inače mi je prirodnom ciklusu oko 12mm).
vidi kakav će biti nakon prve kutije klomifena, a ako vidiš da se endometrij stanjio, traži da ti promjeni stimulaciju.
meni je moj mpo dr rekao da u treći postupak idemo sa Femarom umjesto klomifena, jer ona navodno manje (ili nikako) ne stanjuje endom.

----------


## leptirić27

Hvala žužy. Svakako cemo vidjeti sta se zbiva pod klomifenom. Pitala sam ga jel postoje i dr tablete pa je rekao da su te najbolje ali vidjet ce kak cu ja reagirat. Uvijek imam pitanja i potpitanja za doktora pa cu i tad svasta ispitati. Ja sam jaaaako strasljiva osoba i imam niski prag boli i zanima me, spominjete stopericu... hmmm.... sta to tocno znaci? Doktor mi nije  objasnio postupak do kraja jer kao sve ce mi u hodu govorit.  ŽUŽY obavila si rtg hsg. Jel to tak jako boli? Znam postupak ali me zanima jacina boli. Naravno sve cu prezivit samo da dobijem bebu ali cisto da se pripremim...  :Smile:

----------


## marina7

bubekica... bila sam na ultr 40 dan ciklusa (kako mi je kasnila) vadila krv ali ništa pa opet čekala 10 dana pa vađenje krvi i ništa da bi došla na 51 dan... kad sam pila klomifen nisam bila praćena ult uopće jer je rekao da nema potrebe za tim... rekao mi je da su klom jake hormonske tablete i da imaju dugi učinak sad mi ovaj ciklus dao utro... evo sad mi došla na 34 dan... radimo na bebi već godinu dana a ništa... ciklusi su mi različiti pa si tako ne mogu točno odrediti ni plodne dane...  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*marina7* preporucila bih ti da zatrazis uputnicu za konzultacije u klinici za potpomognutu oplodnju. to ne znaci automatski da ce postupak potpomognute oplodnje biti potreban, ali svakako ces dobiti strucnije misljenje i vodjenje lijecenja. ukoliko nakon godinu dana nezasticenih odnosa nije doslo do trudnoce, imas pravo na takvu uputnicu. ne svidja mi se stav tvog ginekologa ni najmanje. odakle si?

----------


## marina7

bubekica... Vidim sada i ja da nemam vise nista cekati nego traziti uputnicu za zg za dalje. U 12 mj idem kod gina i pitat cu ga za dalje jer ovo vise nema smisla. Iz kkz zupanije sam,nije to bitno, putovala bi u zg samo da se nesto pokrene i krene... Koja je bolnica po pitanju postpomognute najbolja, gdje nije dugo cekanje? Hvala...

----------


## bubekica

*marina7* da si me pitala prije 6mj, sa sigurnoscu bih ti rekla vuk vrhovac - jer se tamo i sama lijecim, tim lijecnika i biologa je odlican i ne ceka se dugo, obrada je jako temeljita (na prve konzultacije mozers prakticki odmah - zoves 1 dan ciklusa, narucuju te cca 8 dan ciklusa). ALI - u 9mj. je otisao jedan od doktora i stvari su se gore malo promijenile, u smislu da je doktorica ostala sama. ja sam i dalje tamo, meni je dobro, ali zelim te upozoriti na promjene.

----------


## marina7

bubekica... Da cula sam za vuk vrhovac da je dobar ali i da je otisao i doktor pa je sad tak kak je... Koliko ti vec "radis" na bebi tamo? Za ostale bolnice ne znas?

----------


## bubekica

saljem pp da nejdemo dalje u offtopic.

----------


## žužy

> Hvala žužy. Svakako cemo vidjeti sta se zbiva pod klomifenom. Pitala sam ga jel postoje i dr tablete pa je rekao da su te najbolje ali vidjet ce kak cu ja reagirat. Uvijek imam pitanja i potpitanja za doktora pa cu i tad svasta ispitati. Ja sam jaaaako strasljiva osoba i imam niski prag boli i zanima me, spominjete stopericu... hmmm.... sta to tocno znaci? Doktor mi nije  objasnio postupak do kraja jer kao sve ce mi u hodu govorit.  ŽUŽY obavila si rtg hsg. Jel to tak jako boli? Znam postupak ali me zanima jacina boli. Naravno sve cu prezivit samo da dobijem bebu ali cisto da se pripremim...


Samo ti pitaj doktora sve kaj te zanima,nije mpo stručnjak i ono kaj zna bude napravio. Dok s nama više nije znao kaj da radi,rekao mi je da je napravio sve kaj je mogao i da je vrijeme za Zg. Štopericu kod njega (pretpostavljam) nečeš dobiti,to je injekcija koja se daje otprilike 36h prije ovulacije/oplodnje a služi za završno sazrijevanje folikula (koje dobiješ uz pomoć klomifena ili neke druge stimulacije). 
7-9 dan ciklusa u kojem budeš pila klomifene,krenula budeš na folikulometriju,pračenje rasta folikula,i tako otprilike svaki drugi dan,dok dr ne odredi kad bi mogla biti ovulacija otprilike,tada ti bude rekao kada da imate odnose.
Ja sam obavila hsg kod nas u bolnici i poprilično je boljelo,ali to je jako individualno i moje iskustvo tebi puno ne znači kaj se boli tiče...mogu ti jedino dati info oko procedure. Kažu da boli kada jajovodi nisu prohodni,moji su bili ali eto. Ako trebaš bilo kaj,tu sam. I još jedna info,vrkutu se ne preporuča piti u ciklusu u kojem budeš pod stimulacijom,pa dok počneš piti klomifene,prestani s njom.
Privatne poruke budeš mogla primati i slati nakon 10. posta,do tad još malo tipkaj pa onda možemo i na poruke priječi. Sretno!

----------


## leptirić27

*ŽUŽY*  :Naklon:   :Shy kiss:  HVALA ti puno... danas sam zvala doktora i rekao mi je neka dođem 12.dc, dakle danas tjedan. pa ćemo vidjeti šta se zbiva. nakon 2 dana klomića stala i "vještica" (a trajala je samo 4 dana)  :Confused:  ne znam jesam li spomenula, ali ginić mi je rekao da ako su  jajovodi neprohodni da se to može vidjeti dok on radi vaginalni uzv. ili sam ja bila toliko smetena pa ga krivo shvatila   :Saint:   sad ću zvučati VRLO glupo, ali bolje da pitam vas nego doktora. može li se imati odnos i prije folikulometrije? mislim, da li sada moram čekati na one dane kada doktor kaže ili možemo iskoristiti ovih tjedan dana?  :alexis:

----------


## žužy

*leptirić*,naravno da možete imati odnose cijelo vrijeme. Dr ti bude rekao na sljedečoj kontroli kada da točno imate odnose a sve prije,radite kao i inače  :Smile: 
Imate dobar s-gram ako sam dobro polovila,jel? Onda navalite. Kak inače stojiš sa ovulacijama,kada si bila pod kontracepcijom,jesi mogla skužiti kada je bila ovulacija? 
Mislim da se (ne)prohodnost jajovoda ne može vidjeti uzv-om,onda se nebi žene slalo na HSG za postavljanje te dijagnoze.
Mislim da si prije ikakvog korištenja klomifena trebala svakak napraviti HSG...zbilja kratko traje a znači puno. Mama ti je savršen primjer  :Love:

----------


## ivana.sky

koliko dugo je djelovanje klomifena? citam svasta pa ne znam nista... ja mislim da mi je i ovaj ciklus anovulacijski, a prosli mj uzimala klomifene, to je moguce ili?

----------


## bubekica

klomifen djeluje u onom ciklusu u kojem se uzima, inace ne bi neki svaki mjesec uzimali? pretpostavljam...

----------


## ivana.sky

zasto onda pisu ljudi da kao 3 mj poremeti ciklus blabla

drame bzvz jelda?  :facepalm:

----------


## bubekica

mozda poremeti, da, al nije da izaziva ovulaciju 3 mj. zaredom, nazalost  :Grin:

----------


## ivana.sky

to bi svakako bilo predivno  :Grin:  popijes jednu i cijeli zivot ovuliras  :Wink:

----------


## leptirić27

Uuuu Ivana to bi bilo super. :D  Žužy nemam pojma zašto me nije poslao na to prije. Valjda hoće biti siguran da je probano sve prije nego (ako ću trebat a iskreno se nadam da neću...) odem Lučingeru. Svaki dr ima svoje mišljenje i teško je to pratiti.

----------


## žužy

*leptirić27* ,ni ciljani odnosi a niti inseminacija nemaju nekog smisla ako jajovodi nisu prohodni,zato ima smisla napraviti tu pretragu prije ikakve stimulacije.
Lučinger je vaš odabir ili vam je dr predložio? (nama je  :Smile:  ali nismo u mogučnosti iči privat) 
Ne želite prvo probati sa državnim klinikama?
Ma ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da do MPO niti ne dođete,da sad klomifen odradi svoje i dočekate plusić!

----------


## leptirić27

Moja gin. Mi rekla nek krenem njemu jer on jedini ima veliku uspjesnost. Tamo smo bili lani u 12 mj. Ove god obavili sve pretrage i sas ovaj gin.koji mjenja moju kaze da nema potrebe da sad ve c idemo dr. L. Nek to ostavimo za dr. Godinu. Ali mislim da ni mi necemo jos tamo ici zbog novaca.  Hvalaaaa ti Žužy.

----------


## ljube

> koliko dugo je djelovanje klomifena? citam svasta pa ne znam nista...


"Produženo" djelovanje klomifena neki tumače njegovom dužom eliminacijom iz organizma, 51% se eliminira u prvih 5 dana, a preostali spoj i njegovi metaboliti eliminiraju se polako u narednih pet tjedana.
U mom stvarno dugom klomifensko-pcosovskom stažu samo je jednom ciklus nakon klomifena bio ovulatoran, no i to se vrlo vjerojatno tako slučajno potrefilo.

----------


## leptirić27

Evo upravo se vratila sa prve folikulometrije. Na lijevoj jajniku ništa, a na desnom folikul od 14.4mm. preksutra ponovo... rekao je dr da se ne brinem što nema dva veća folikula kao što je to obično kod žena, jer meni ipak treba samo jedan. vrlo je šaljiv dr. Nadam se daa će biti malo sreće... :/

----------


## leptirić27

Cure, žene, kraljice pomagajte. Sad sam u panici. Ginic jucer rekao par dana nista od odnosa.kao on ce mi reci kad treba. I danas imam smeckasti isjedak i zovem ja njega da pitam jel mozda ovulacija. Uz to me i jajnici malo poboljevali. A on meni kaze da ako i je nek samo dodjem sutra na uzv da cemo vidjeti. Dakle ako i je bila nista od ovog puta. :'(

----------


## bubekica

Pa jel te gledao jucer?

Sad vidim da je, ne brini, nije mogao vec puknuti folikul...

----------


## leptirić27

Ah nadam se. Bojim se da počinjem paničariti bezveze i na svaku sitnicu a nisam prošla još ništa zapravo. Bit će bolje....  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*leptirić*,kako je?

----------


## leptirić27

Danas je folikul 18. Na lijevom i dalje nicega.  Jos u petak da vidimo a onda akcija.  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

> Uuuu Ivana to bi bilo super. :D  Žužy nemam pojma zašto me nije poslao na to prije. Valjda hoće biti siguran da je probano sve prije nego (ako ću trebat a iskreno se nadam da neću...) odem Lučingeru. Svaki dr ima svoje mišljenje i teško je to pratiti.


A zašto već lucingeru? Mislim, lucinger je super Mpo-ovac ali ja bih na tvoje mjestu napravila neke korake prije i iskoristila sto mogu na račun zdravstvenog:
Hsg svakako, jer sta ćeš se stimulirat ako su ti jajovodi zaceplj. - neboj se, npr. mene uopće nije bolilo,
Spermiogram, izvadi hormone, LH, FSH.

Treba se vidjeti da li možda imaš PCOS i svakako par ciklusa probati sa štopericom ( pitati dr. kaj misli o femari umjesto klomifena)
Luci je super u fazi kad želiš sto prije do Ivf-a ili inseminacije, a ja se nadam da ćete vi biti trudni i bez toga

----------


## sushi

orange, pretrage na račun hzzo-a i korake potrebne za postavljanje dijagnoze, kao i blago stimulirane cikluse (klomifen, femara) je uputno i sigurnije napraviti na temelju uputa specijalista humane reprodukcije.
mpo-ovci vode i ciljane odnose, ako oni imaju smisla s obzirom na dijagnozu...nije da se svakoga pod svaku cijenu gura u postupak  :Smile: 

primarni ginekolozi često nemaju dovoljno znanja za vodjenje pacijenata kroz blage stimulacije+ciljane odnose i nerijetko previde neku od potrebnih pretraga - u to sam se nažalost uvjerila na vlastitoj koži, a i ovdje cure često pišu slično... 

uostalom, kako bi sami trebali znati koje hormone treba izvaditi npr...ili koje sve pretrage su nam nužne? i zašto femara umjesto klomifena? samo zbog endometrija?

leptirić sretno s ovim ciklusom!

----------


## orange80

Znam ja *sushi* da primarni ginici u pravilu malo znaju o neplodnosti, ali moj point je bio da luci možda nije najbolja prva instanca.On je sam u klinici i specijalizirao za ivf i aih i tu je vrhunski, ali ne stigne se baviti lakšim slučajevima.
Jesi bila u njegovu čekaoni? 
Meni je rekao da on ne radi HSG (koji traje 20 min) jer ne stigne, a možeš mislit kak stigne raditi folikulometrije, i kao mu je uopće isplativo?
A kad bi i radio stvarno je SF da leptiric poteze iz KC svaki drugi dan k njemu, čeka pola dana na folikulometriju.

Htjela sam joj reci da maksimalno iskoristi ginica koji joj je blizu ( tajming stoperice bi osnovni trebao znati)
a ak ce trebat dalje, sto se nadam da neće, nek ide prvo u neku manje bukiranu kliniku, tipa beta plus.

----------


## leptirić27

Da. Lucinger je svakako vrhunski jer ima jako puno parova iz kc i okolice koji su kod njega bili i sve je uspjelo. Prosle god sam bila kod njega prvi puta i on me uputio na sve pretrage. Sve smo obavili i krvnu grupu i sve hormone i sve nalaze osim hsg. Jer je moj ginek. Rekao da idemo prvo sa klomifenom a onda hsg. A Lucinger mi je rekao dok sakupim sve nalaze onda nek se narucim kod njega i da nikako necu odma na umjetnu da ima jos stepenica prije nje ali da cemo o tom kasnije. Kako smo mi imali svadbu ove godine nismo previse financijski opskrbljeni za lucingera sada.pa ce to svakako pricekati. Orange imam policisticne jajnike aod 17 god ali u zadnjih par godina malo ima cista malo nema. Pa ih ima ko u siru pa ih ima 3, 4. A inace svi nalazi savrseni. Nekad prije mi je testosteron bio povisen ali sad je sve ok.  Hvala cure i ja se nadam uspjehu u ovom ciklusu. A ako ne idemo dalje. Samo je nebo granica... hvala vam curke...  :Kiss:

----------


## sushi

sve pet, mislila sam na mpo-ovce općenito

primarni će uglavnom potrefiti tajming štoperice, ali sve potrebne pretrage baš i neće složiti... no i ja se nadam da neće ni biti potrebe leptiriću

i ne mogu izdržati bez malo šale na račun par "dragih" nam reproduktivaca - našlo bi se puno manje bukiranih klinika od bete  :Wink:

----------


## leptirić27

Da barem klinike prestanu biti bukirane i da sve ide prirodnim putem. Zivot je tako nepravedan. One koje zele ne mogu a one koje ne zele imaju ili ne zele vise djece.

----------


## leptirić27

Dakle bila kod dr. Moj jedini folikul raste i dalje. Sad je na 23mm. Hmmm...  rekao dr. Nek dođem u ponedjeljak opet da vidimo kak je pukao. I rekao je da cu osketiti dok pukne. I da nema odnosa do ponedjeljka. E sad ja nisam zapravo dobro cula za to. Jel trebam imat odnose ili ne?I kak cu to osjetit?

----------


## žužy

*leptirić*,to ti je prvo pračenje folikula? Ako nije,na koliko mm ti inače pucaju,ako znaš? U nekim slučajevima folikul ispadne na kraju cista,tvoj je dosta veliki.
A kaj se tiče odnosa,ajd ti ipak njega zvr pa pitaj još jednom...jer ako ti danas bude ovulacija,do ponedjeljka bude debelo prekasno za išta od oplodnje.
Samo pucanje u pravilu i ne moraš osjetiti...neke žene osjete ovulaciju,neke ne.

----------


## leptirić27

da, to je prvo praćenje. i on je izgledao iznenađeno što nije pukao jer je veliki. mogao me sutra naručit  jer stv arno možda bude kasno u ponedjeljak.Provjerit ću...  ha, tko mi kriv što sam gluha...  :Nope:

----------


## orange80

> *leptirić*,to ti je prvo pračenje folikula? Ako nije,na koliko mm ti inače pucaju,ako znaš? U nekim slučajevima folikul ispadne na kraju cista,tvoj je dosta veliki.
> A kaj se tiče odnosa,ajd ti ipak njega zvr pa pitaj još jednom...jer ako ti danas bude ovulacija,do ponedjeljka bude debelo prekasno za išta od oplodnje.
> Samo pucanje u pravilu i ne moraš osjetiti...neke žene osjete ovulaciju,neke ne.


Slažem se sa svim.
Plus ja bih ga pitala da li ti namjerava dati, ili davati u narednim cilusima štopericu?
Idealno je kod stimulacije da se ujedno na veličinu 18-19 mm folikula da stoperica i onda
folikuli sigurno puknu. Bez nje mnogima znaju folikuli ne pucati.

Btw, malo sam pogledala u natrag i vidjela da pišes da je TM spermiogram OK.
Kod takvog spermiograma većina dr. misli da ne treba pauzirati sa odnosima, pogotovo ne tako
dugo.

----------


## orange80

Sa dobrim spermiogramom se slobodno može imati odnos svaki drugi dan u danima koji prethode ovulaciji.
Ma i sa manje dobrim, nebi bilo potrebe za tolikim čekanjem.

----------


## žužy

> da, to je prvo praćenje. i on je izgledao iznenađeno što nije pukao jer je veliki. mogao me sutra naručit  jer stv arno možda bude kasno u ponedjeljak.Provjerit ću...  ha, tko mi kriv što sam gluha...


Nadam se da si ga dobila...ne radi svaku subotu,ali na tel ga uvijek možeš dobiti.

----------


## leptirić27

Hvala cure. Zvala sam ga ali ne radi danas. Jedino sto mi sad preostaje kupit neki test za ovulaciju ako toga uopce ima u ljekarnama ili se oglušiti na dr. I krenuti u akciju. Ako ne preraste u cistu.

----------


## Inesz

leptirić,
u akciju.

gotovo uvijek je kasno za oplodnju ako je spolni odnos na dan pucanja folikula.


savjeti tvog primarnog ginekologa, pod uvjetom da si dobro razumjela što ti govori, ne čine mi se ispravnim.



ako imate problema sa začećem, prava adresa je ginekolog subspecijalist humane reprodukcije.

----------


## leptirić27

Jedino objasnjenje zasto nema akcije je da hoce vidjeti kak puca folikul. !?!  On je uvjeren da klomifen pomaze. 4 mj cemo ici sa klomifenom i onda nek idem dalje.  S jedne strane 4 mj nije puno, s druge strane mojih 27 godina i PCOS kucaju na vrata. Nisam dosta pametna.  A mozda je od svega toga problem i stres jer sam pod veeeelikim stresom.

----------


## Inesz

ajme leptirić, 

primarni ginekolog planira  još 4 ciklusa klomifena pod ovakvim vodstvom?

sreća da si došla na ovaj forum, planiraj ti za sebe odmah tražiti uputnicu za subspecijalistu humane reprodukcije jer imaš policistične jajnike, a ovo što radi tvoj ginekolog ne ohrabruje baš i ne daje dojam da zna što radi.


draga leptirić, normalno  je pod stresom jer ne možeš ostvariti trudnoću.  :Love: 

ali stres nije uzrok nemogućnosti zanošenja, uzrok su policistični jajnici i moguće još neki faktori.


zauzmi se za sebe, ne pristaj da tvoj ginekolog eksperimentira nad tobom. 

sretno :Heart:

----------


## sushi

leptirić, to nema nikakvog smisla  :Sad:  ciljani odnosi i služe tome da se akcija odvija prije samog pucanja folikula... na koliko mm će on puknuti nema baš nikakve veze s tvojom trudnoćom ako akcije nema

možeš pitati svog dr da ti da štopericu u idućem ciklusu, ako će vam biti potreban... pa će biti manje brige oko tajminga pucanja folikula

----------


## sushi

ali evo, Inesz ti je sve napisala  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*leptiric*,kakav ti je soc. ginekolog?
Nakon sad eventualnog neuspjeha,preporučam ti da odeš k njemu sa svim nalazima,i tražiš uputnicu za MPO.
Ima ovdje na potpomognutoj,dosta info o raznim državnim klinikama...cure će te rado savjetovati,raspitaj se malo.
Pa makar i na jedne konzultacije,ne košta vas više od jednog puta. A budete pametniji u odluci za daljnju borbu.

----------


## žužy

*leptiric*,imaš poruku.

----------


## leptirić27

Curke danas je 19.dc. ovulacija je bila za vikend  kaze doktor. I kaze da je moja ovulacija tipicni skolski primjer ovulacije. Obzirom da mi je rekao u petak do ponedjeljka nista od akcije a ja sam poslusala dragu žužy i akcije je bilo iako samo jednom u subotu ali barem jesam. Jer bi se sad živa pojela da nisam. Uglavnom trebam sad figice palčeve molitve da vještica ne dođe!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

leptiric, a bas ti je biser ginic, bitno da vi ciljate kad ovulacija prodje...
Sva sreca da ga nisi poslusala.
Drzim fige  :fige:

----------


## sushi

> Curke danas je 19.dc. ovulacija je bila za vikend  kaze doktor. I kaze da je moja ovulacija tipicni skolski primjer ovulacije. Obzirom da mi je rekao u petak do ponedjeljka nista od akcije


 :facepalm:  što reći...?
leptirić sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## leptirić27

:Love:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Shy kiss:

----------


## daxy

Evo da napišem svoje iskustvo s Klomifenom.
Imam redovite cikluse,a po F-metrijama i BT redovite O.

AMH mi je 54 i preporuka je bila probati 1x1 Klomifen i to je rezultiralo 1 folikulom.
Sljedeći pokušaj 2x1 Klomifen, isti ruzultat - 1 folikul
Ovaj ciklus (za AIH) 3x1 Klomifen i opet samo 1 folikul. 

Jedina promjena u odnosu na moj prirodni ciklus je da mi je O na Klomifenu bila dosta ranije.

Imala sam ružne nuspojave: isprekidana slika pred očima,kašnjenje slike kad skrenem pogled i strašne napadaje vrućine. 
Nadam se da mi neće više forsirat taj Klomifen jer rezultata nema,a nuspojave mi ometaju normalan život.

----------


## MillaMarija

Pozdrav, htjela bih s Vama podijeliti svoju priču i usput Vas pitati za mišljenje. Zbog Pcosa sam bila prvo na Duphastonu da dobijem te dva ciklusa na Triquilaru da mi se jajnici očiste od cista, zatim slijedećim ciklusom s Klomifenom. Rezultiralo je folikulom od 21mm i manjim od 18mm. Ja i muž smo odradili posao na dane kad nam je rekao doktor, i ja sam ovulaciju osjetila. Stvar je u tome gdje bih htjela Čuti vaša mišljenja je da mi menstruacija nije stigla, a testovi negativni. Jedini simptom nečeg su bujne, nabrekle i bolne grudi. Poslije ovulacije sam osjetila stezanje u maternici i konstantno probadanje u lijevom jajniku gdje su i bili folikuli. Cure, Što mislite Što bi to bilo, ako ne dobijem idem na pregled. Hvala

----------


## žužy

*MillaMarija*,koji ti sad dan nakon ovulacije?

----------


## MillaMarija

> *MillaMarija*,koji ti sad dan nakon ovulacije?


Trenutno mi je 20ti dan nakon ovulacije.

----------


## žužy

> Trenutno mi je 20ti dan nakon ovulacije.


I menge još nema?
Svakako ponovi test na trudnoču a ako je i dalje negativan,javi se svom ginekologu jer sad ti več dobro kasni.A razlog mora postojati.

----------


## MillaMarija

> I menge još nema?
> Svakako ponovi test na trudnoču a ako je i dalje negativan,javi se svom ginekologu jer sad ti več dobro kasni.A razlog mora postojati.


Bila na pregledu,doktor je utvrdio da je ovulacija bila, no sumnjivo mu je zadebljanje u maternici pa me traži da ponovnim test na trudnoću, ako je negativan idem na duphaston da dobijem.

----------


## Tyna24

Evo i moje priče, prvi put sam pila klomifen 1x1 od 3-7 dana,ovulacija je bila,jer sam pratila trakicma,nadala se plusu,kad ono jučer krv na papiru :
 :Crying or Very sad:   :neznam: 
Neznam zašto se nije primilo,bar smo se trudili i trudili   :Crying or Very sad:   Bradavice su me boljele za popizdit od ovulacije do menge konstantno...inače druge nuspojave nisam imala..

Sad sam dobila drugu rundu klomifena...pa čemo vidjeti...al baš sam se razočarala...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## stela10

Tyna24 jesi li obavila druge pretrage? I mene su kljukali nekoliko ciklusa klomifenima. Jajnici me boljeli jako od njih, pms 3x jaci u svim simptomima, I tek sam kasnije otkrila neprohodne jajovode. Sad te klomifene smatram uzaludno potrosenim vremenom I mojim zivcima jer sam svaki mjesec plakala na minus na testu

----------


## žužy

> Bila na pregledu,doktor je utvrdio da je ovulacija bila, no sumnjivo mu je zadebljanje u maternici pa me traži da ponovnim test na trudnoću, ako je negativan idem na duphaston da dobijem.


Ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## Tyna24

> Tyna24 jesi li obavila druge pretrage? I mene su kljukali nekoliko ciklusa klomifenima. Jajnici me boljeli jako od njih, pms 3x jaci u svim simptomima, I tek sam kasnije otkrila neprohodne jajovode. Sad te klomifene smatram uzaludno potrosenim vremenom I mojim zivcima jer sam svaki mjesec plakala na minus na testu


Ako mislis na pretragu prohodnosti jajovoda,to nisam bila... Moja ginekologica je toliko nemarna da cak ni na folikulometriju ne moram hodati poslje klomifena.ah...samo veli sestra,ako nebudem trudna nek dođem po drugu dozu klomifena... :Sad:

----------


## Tyna24

A dal koja zna zašto se povečava doza uzimanja klomifena?
U mom slučaju prvo 1x1 od 3-7 dana, a sad 1x2 od 3-7 dana..

----------


## stela10

I moj je bio nemaran ali barem mi folikulometrije radio. A pitala sam ga za prohodnost I rekao mi je da to njemu uredno izgleda, a ja naivka povjerovala. A kada sam dosla u Vg  na dogovor za mpo rekli su mi odmah da je notorna glupost davati klomifena prije provjere prohodnosti. Nadam se da se neces razocarati kao ja, ali svakako si nemoj dopustiti da potrosis puno vremena nego potrazi pomoc mpo specijaliste

----------


## Tyna24

> I moj je bio nemaran ali barem mi folikulometrije radio. A pitala sam ga za prohodnost I rekao mi je da to njemu uredno izgleda, a ja naivka povjerovala. A kada sam dosla u Vg  na dogovor za mpo rekli su mi odmah da je notorna glupost davati klomifena prije provjere prohodnosti. Nadam se da se neces razocarati kao ja, ali svakako si nemoj dopustiti da potrosis puno vremena nego potrazi pomoc mpo specijaliste


Naravno da ne mislim dugo gubiti vrijeme...jos ova terapija i odoh u Zagreb... Kako ti rade provjeru prohodnosti?   :neznam:

----------


## bubekica

Tyna, utjesi me pa reci da ste barem spermiogram napravili...
Doza se povecava kako bi se povecao broj folikula koji se stvaraju na jajnicima, odnosno da bi se desila visestruka ovulacija. Grozno je to sto tvoj dok ne zna ni kako reagiras na jednu tabletu buduci te ne prati uzv, a sad je povecao dozu. Od tog ginica treba pobjeci glavom bez obzira!

----------


## ivana.sky

> Tyna, utjesi me pa reci da ste barem spermiogram napravili...
> Doza se povecava kako bi se povecao broj folikula koji se stvaraju na jajnicima, odnosno da bi se desila visestruka ovulacija. Grozno je to sto tvoj dok ne zna ni kako reagiras na jednu tabletu buduci te ne prati uzv, a sad je povecao dozu. Od tog ginica treba pobjeci glavom bez obzira!


Slazem se... mislim da bi ti ovo, bez fm i dodatnih pretraga moglo vise odmoc nego pomoc...

----------


## Tyna24

Spermiogram je odličan.
Ma daj,vise ni sama neznam kaj napraviti  :Unsure:

----------


## bubekica

sad ne mozes puno, odradi ovaj ciklus i onda trazi uputnicu za specijalista humane reprodukcije.

----------


## Tyna24

Tako ču i napraviti..

----------


## MillaMarija

> Ima kakvih novosti?


Napravila test na mokraću u bolnici, rezultat blago pozitivan. Još ćemo idući tjedan provjeriti da bi bila sigurna.

----------


## MillaMarija

Pozitivan test, mrvica imala 5tj. Sinoć bolovi i krvarenje, spontani pobačaj. Lijep poklon za Božić. ;(

----------


## žužy

Ajoj *MillaMarija*,jako mi je žao..  :Love:

----------


## leptirić27

MillaMarija znam kako ti je. Prije 2 tjedna saznala da sam trudna i prokrvarila. I nama super blagdani... :'( bit ce bolje.  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

MillaMarija žao mi je! Odtuguj i onda kreni hrabro naprijed! Grlim, mila!

----------


## MillaMarija

Cure, hvala na potpori, valjda će se i meni posrećiti.

----------


## Newbie

Klomifen kod mene...
1. put -50 mg klomifena, ovulacija savršena, 14.dc jedan folikul (inače su mi ciklusi od 45-60 dana , pa i duže)
2. put- 50 mg klomifena... Ovulacija tek tamo negdje 30.dc, folikul užasno sporo rastao (biokemijska trudnoća)
3.  put- 100 mg klomifena, ovulacija opet tek 30. Dc. 

Dakle, klomifen je kod mene upalio jednom, al kasnije jako tesko.. Nije za mene

----------


## kitty10

lijepi pozdrav
jako mi je zao za curke koje su  :Sad: ,nadam se boljim danima!!!
htjela sam podijeliti svoje iskustvo s vama..
MM i ja vec 2god nemamo bebicu,iako se trudimo...bila sam na 2 terapije klomifenima,jako tesko sam podnosila,uz moj posao,napadaje placa,tjeskobe,vrucine,vrtoglavice,svasta nesta...i opet nista.rezultati spermiograma su osrednji,a moje sve pretrage kao i ciklus vrlo dobri i uredni.prosli cetvrtak bila sam na HSG-u i vise ne znam sto da napravim...klomifene vise ne mogu vidjeti...
i dalje se nadam... :Love:

----------


## Mrcinica

> lijepi pozdrav
> jako mi je zao za curke koje su ,nadam se boljim danima!!!
> htjela sam podijeliti svoje iskustvo s vama..
> MM i ja vec 2god nemamo bebicu,iako se trudimo...bila sam na 2 terapije klomifenima,jako tesko sam podnosila,uz moj posao,napadaje placa,tjeskobe,vrucine,vrtoglavice,svasta nesta...i opet nista.rezultati spermiograma su osrednji,a moje sve pretrage kao i ciklus vrlo dobri i uredni.prosli cetvrtak bila sam na HSG-u i vise ne znam sto da napravim...klomifene vise ne mogu vidjeti...
> i dalje se nadam...


Pozdrav Kitty i svim ostalim curama koje daju sve od sebe!  :Smile: 

Tvoj post me ponukao da se registriram...

I mi pokušavamo već gotovo godinu i pol dana (proletjelo je kao u snu). S mojim mužem je sve u redu, ali zato ja debelo dižem prosjek (PCOS, potpuno divlji ciklusi, tj nepostojanje istih bez hormonalne terapije, anovulacijski ciklusi, stalni rat s funkcionalnim cistama itd).

Ono što smo dosad napravili jest HSG koji je na svu sreću pokazao dobru prohodnost jajovoda i 2 ciklusa pod klomifenom. Prvi je bio neuspješan, a drugi je u tijeku pa živi bili pa vidjeli.

Nažalost prepoznala sam se u tvom postu jer sam isto počela osjećati manjak optimizma, nekako mi se sve valjda skupilo, očajna situacija na poslu, nerazumijevanje okoline pa čak i najbližih, a čini se da baš nema nekog svjetla na kraju tunela... Pa eto htjela sam ti reći ono što bih voljela da i meni netko kaže, i svima drugima koji možda imaju slične probleme, glavu gore, jednog će se dana i nama ostvariti to da postanemo majke, a dotad nam nema druge nego da budemo strpljive i jake! I ono što sam zaključila, onaj tko se nažalost nađe u ovim vodama, prije ili kasnije shvati da ga jedino može doista razumjeti samo onaj tko to isto iskusi na svojoj koži, neka me nitko ne shvati krivo, ali veeelika je razlika u doživljaju trudnoće nakon duugog vremena pokušavanja i trudnoće koja se desi spontano, "normalno", nakon kraćeg nadanja...

 :grouphug:

----------


## antonija15

onaj tko to nije iskusio na svojoj koži ne može razumjeti,to je ono što ja uvjeravam svoju svekrvu koja tvrdi da me razumije i neka razmisljam na naćin da nisam jedina,to mi nije nikakva utjeha baš naprotiv takve izjave me bacaju u još veći očaj.kako da se nadam da me shvati onaj tko nezna kako je to svaki put vidjeti minus na testu,kako da me shvati netko tko nezna kako je to prolaziti kroz mpo postupak

----------


## maja28

Pozzz svima :Smile: 
 Ja sam nova ovdje. 
Ovako, imam poc jajnike,neredovite menstroacije i nemam ovulacije.
doktor mi prepisao klomifen sa tempiranim odnosima. Bila na folikolumetriji i imala jedan folikul 23 mm. SAD čekam dali ću dobiti ili ne.
Ali mene zanima bol u grudima i doljnj dijelu trbuha i jajnika. Je li to normalno kod klomifena ili se možda trebam zabrinuti? 
Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima  :Smile: 
I sretno svima!!! Da napokon i mi postanemo mame  :Smile:

----------


## maja28

A

----------


## bubekica

Maja,
zao mi je sto te nitko nije dozivio. Kako je proslo?

Kod mene nazalost opet jedan klomifenski ciklus bez jajnih stanica, iako smo imali jedan krasan folikul.
Ocito klomifen nije opcija za mene.

----------


## laura33

Bubekice zao mi je. 
Ja sam isto nakon Klomifena imala prazne folikule na punkciji, nismo vise pobavljali stimulaciju njime.

----------


## Ives000

Cure trebam pomoć..hitno!!! Od sutra trebam početi piti klomifene, a kod mene u gradu ih nema nigdje za  nabavit. Gdje god sam pitala u ljekarnama  svugdje moraju naručiti i to se čeka do 3 tj. nude mi neke "clomid" tablete koje su navodno iste po sastavu klomifenima.. Molim vas za informaciju gdje mogu nabaviti klomifene na recept..gdje vi nabavljate klomofene?Očajna sam

----------


## Ives000

> Cure trebam pomoć..hitno!!! Od sutra trebam početi piti klomifene, a kod mene u gradu ih nema nigdje za  nabavit. Gdje god sam pitala u ljekarnama  svugdje moraju naručiti i to se čeka do 3 tj. nude mi neke "clomid" tablete koje su navodno iste po sastavu klomifenima.. Molim vas za informaciju gdje mogu nabaviti klomifene na recept..gdje vi nabavljate klomofene?Očajna sam


Izvinite na greškama..u brzini sam tipkala pa nisam ni primjetila odmah.

Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

Clomid je to sto ti treba.
Imaju ga sigurno u ljekarni na vuk vrhovcu. Mozes ga uzeti na dug. Kosta 100kn.

----------


## laura33

A u kojem si ti gradu?
Ja sam isto pila Clomid, neke njemacke firme, uopce nisu imsli unuta uputstva na hrvatskom.
Ja kupila u ljekarni na trgu, tamo na uglu Radiceve ulice.

----------


## Ives000

Bubekica, sutra bi mi trebale stići te clomid tablete jer su mi odmah naručili..prijateljica mi je dala svoje klomifene 4 kom
Ja ču popiti tih 4 kom pa sam mislila nastaviti s tim clomidima( ako je stvarno to jedno te isto)  ili nekako do tada nabaviti klomifen. Ima li itko kakva iskustva s tim tabletama?Laura kakva su tvoja iskustva s clomid tabletama?

Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## laura33

Sad sam bas provjerila koje sam pila,zbunila sam se,  Clomiphen tbl, prozvodjaca Arcana, austrijski...
Inace i Klomifen i taj i clomid sadrze djelatnu tvar clomiphencitrat, tak sa sve je to isto.
Ja uzela taj koji su mi dali, jedino taj imali.

A sto se tice samog iskustva s njim, reakcija jajnika nije bila nesto narocito dobra i jos na aspiraciji prazni folikuli tako da ga vise nisam koristila.

----------


## Ives000

E da..takve  klomifene mi je dala prijateljica (4 kom) tako da imam za dva dana..a meni je sad najveći problem taj što ne znam da li da nastavim poslije piti clomid ili da probam nekako nabaviti klomifen? 
Znaći to je zbilja isto? (U ljekarnoj me uvjeravaju da slobodno nastavim s clomid tabl.  ali me nekako strah. ) Cure puno hvala na informacijama baš sam danas kao muha bez glave. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## laura33

To ti je posve isti lijek samo drugog proizvođača, druge farmaceutske firme. Generičko ime je svima isto - clomiphen citrat.

----------


## Ives000

E puno ti hvala. Sad mi je lakše. Onda neću pravit dramu, nego ću samo nastaviti piti "Clomid" . Ajme totalno si me umirila. Hvalaaa  :Wink:  

Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## laura33

Nema na čemu!  :Wink: 

Sretno i neka posluži svrsi!  :Smile:

----------


## lora21

Zna li netko šta da se radi kada zabunom popiješ duplu dozu klomifena u jednom danu?!

----------


## Ives000

Odmah se treba javiti svom doktoru.  Tako mi piše u uputama . :/ 

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S5 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lora21

Vikend je i nemam se kome javiti i pitati, krenula sam u postupak, i snašla me ova nevolja, sve zbog stresa,...

----------


## bubekica

> Vikend je i nemam se kome javiti i pitati, krenula sam u postupak, i snašla me ova nevolja, sve zbog stresa,...


Koliku si dozu uzela? Gdje si u postupku?

----------


## lora21

Trebalo je 3 dana uzimati 3x1, ja sam prvi dan 3x2, drugi dan uzela 2 ujutro, kasnije vidim što sam uradila, tako da nisam više uzimala.

----------


## bubekica

> Trebalo je 3 dana uzimati 3x1, ja sam prvi dan 3x2, drugi dan uzela 2 ujutro, kasnije vidim što sam uradila, tako da nisam više uzimala.


Nisi vise uopce uzimala? Kad si prestala s uzimanjem?
Ufff, koja zbrka, svakako se trebas javiti doktoru.

----------


## Ives000

Lora, ako ne možeš nazvati ili otići kod svog ginekologa, odi do hitne i objasni im što ti se dogodilo.   Oni će te već savjetovati i uputiti kako dalje. A ti ćeš biti mirnija. (Bolje spriječiti, nego liječiti).

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S5 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## xavii

Bok cure, jel koja od vas uzimala uz klomifen nesto za zadebljanje endometrija? Ja sam vec rekla ginu da mi mora nesto dati jer sam na prijasnjim ciklusima uz klom uzimala nesto (sad se ne sjecam jl bio duphaston ili utrogestan), on mi sad tvrdi da ne treba nista, da to nema efekta?!  Tek iduci tjedan idem na uzv, jos ne znam kakvo je stanje, al s obzirom na prijasnje iskustvo, nece biti bas bajno..

----------


## bubekica

Utrogestan i duphaston ne sluze za debljanje endometrija, za to se daje estrofem...

----------


## xavii

Meni nesto ostalo u sjecanju ovo dvoje pa sam zato pomijesala vjerojatno..

----------


## Ives000

Xavii, meni je gin rekao da ako se do iduce fm. endometrij ne podeblja da ce mi dati estrofem..ja na svoju ruku pocela piti pola litre soka od cikle i jedan ananas i za dva dana kad sam dosla na drugu fm.  endno. mi je narasao za 3mm a to puno znaci. Doktor je bio jako zadovoljan tako da nisam morala piti tablete. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## xavii

Super, ananas vec jedem, jos ciklu :D Hoces to cijelo vrijeme piti ili samo do O?

----------


## Ives000

Ja sam to pila i dva dana nakon O,  e sad cemo vidjet jel vrijedilo  :Smile:  ^^ 

Poslano sa mog SM-G900F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Marija123

Cao,cure,ja sam nova sa Klomifenom,ovaj mesec sam pocela da uzimam,tacnije prosle nedelje,i danas sam bila na pregledu i doktor kaze da imam vise jajasca,da su 2 bas nabubrila i da ce puci sigurno,u petak imam termin da odredi mi tacan dan ovulacije ili kad moze poceti sa oplodnjom...Pa me zanima kolike su mi mogucnosti da uspe?Ja se bas ne razumem  :Sad:  Da li je samo jos odnos ostao ili ima jos nesto sto bi presudilo da zapocne oplodjenje..Inace pokusavamo god i po da dobijemo bebu..pozzic

----------


## Ives000

Hej Marija123.. Jel ti ideš na postupak ili ciljane odnose? I sretno danas  :Wink:  





Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S 5 uređaja koristeći tapatalk

----------


## piki

Pozdrav svima!
Ima li netko da je počeo piti klomifen na svoju ruku, bez savjeta liječnika?
Nemojte me odmah razapeti ali plan je sljedeći: popiti 5 tbl (preostalih od zadnjeg prirodnjaka prije dvije godine) kroz 5 dana i na 12-13 dc otići privatno kod gin na uzv. Pa onda probati ciljati ovulaciju u kućnoj radinosti ako ne bude baš previše folikula. S obzirom na moje godine i na prethodna iskustva s klomifenom mislim da nema ne pretjerane nego nikakve bojazni od hipera. Svom se socijalcu ne smijem s tom idejom pojaviti jer bi me popljuvao i rekao da ćemu se ja nadam i zašto se igram liječnika?!? (za ovo drugo bi definitivno bio u pravu)
A sad objašnjenje zašto to. Više nemam pravo na postupke preko HZZOa a i u svojoj glavi sam ih prekrižila. Ciklus nakon zadnjeg prirodnjaka s klomifenima koji je bio potpuni promašaj (0 js)  sam ostala spontano trudna i sad to naše čudo ima 16 mj. :Heart:  Naravno da pokušavamo prirodno zadnjih 7-8 mjeseci ali šanse su nam male. 
Ja sad ne znam jesu li klomifeni djelovali još ciklus kasnije ili su se konstelacije zvijezda dobro posložile ali dala bi si šansu s klomifenima. Totalno riski ali što mogu sprčkati? Imam još par jajnih stanica i polako je to, to. Da ne govorim da sam sad u svojoj okolini među najstarijim mamama a ako uspijemo još jednom imam rekord definitivno!
Netko savjet nekakav ili iskustvo?

----------


## Leon@

prvo, mijenjaj državnog ginića.
drugo, odi privatnom sa tom idejom, lako ti on napiše recept za klomifen koji onda podigneš u ljekarni i platiš. pa pod njegovim vodstvom kemijate.

ja na svoju ruku nebi ništa pokušavala, ali to sam samo ja  :Smile:  
što god odlučila, sretno  :Wink:

----------


## piki

Hvala Leon@.

----------


## Snekica

piki, ja bi isto kao Leon@. Odi kod privatnog, fino mu to sve izrecitiraj kao i nama i samo nek te prati. Klomiće imaš doma, on ti treba da te prati, nikad neznaš... Sretno do neba!  :Heart:

----------


## piki

Evo poslušala sam savjet i pričekala ovaj ciklus pa ću otići privatno i napraviti to kako treba. Hvala cure!

----------


## 123beba

Piki, sretno!!!!!

Može meni samo kratko pomoć da ne iščitavam cijelu temu. Danas sam krenula sa klomifenima 3x1 i to 5 dana. Kako dugo se oni inače uzimaju i koliko se js u prosjeku dobije s njima?

----------


## Leon@

123beba, pa trebala bi ići kod ginekologa na folikulometrije, da vidi kako reagiraš na klomifen.
sve je to individualno. netko ni sa klomifenom nema ovulacije, a netko dobije 3-4j.s. što je previše za tempirane odnose, jer onda postoji šansa trojčeka, ili četvorki, a to je jako rizično, pa se u tom slučaju taj ciklus preskaču tempirani odnosi.

----------


## Ives000

> Piki, sretno!!!!!
> 
> Može meni samo kratko pomoć da ne iščitavam cijelu temu. Danas sam krenula sa klomifenima 3x1 i to 5 dana. Kako dugo se oni inače uzimaju i koliko se js u prosjeku dobije s njima?


Ja kad sam išla na ciljane, uz pratnju mog gina. Pila sam Klomifene po njegovoj preporuci 2x1 ( jednu ujutro i jednu navečer) 5 dana (od 5dc-9dc)
pratili smo sve na folikulometrijama, dobila sam dva folikula na svakom po jedan koji su rasli i napredovali. Ali samo na jednom je bila ovulacija.
(Lijevom) i ta JS se i oplodila. 
Nadam se da piješ klomifene uz kontrolu svog liječnika. Klomifen može biti jako opasan i nikako se ne smije uzimati na svoju ruku.

----------


## 123beba

Aaaaa nisam bila dovoljno detaljna  :Smile: 
Mi smo krenuli u jedan prirodnjak na vv. Kandidati smo isključivo za IVF-ICSI... 1. folikulometrija je u utorak i to će biti nakon punih 5 dana 3x1 klomifen. Pa me zanimalo jel postoji neka "uobičajena praksa" da se još koji dan nastavlja sa klomifenima ili ako je sve ok prestaje sa njima?
Vjerujem da ću do punkcije imati još bar 2 folikulometrije. Sada sam samo radoznala...

----------


## bubekica

Klomifen se uzima 5 dana, nakon toga se samo prati rast folikula.
Ja sam jednom imala jedan, drugi put dva, ali nijednom nisam dobila js.
Ali prijateljica je na klomifenu dobila 8js, druga 5js i blastice i smrzlice, tako da nema pravila...

----------


## ooleot

klomifen se može prema potrebi nadopuniti menopurima, a to je na doktoru da odluci da li treba ili ne kad prvi puta vidi folikule nakon tih 5 dana uzimanja klomifena. Ja sam 2 puta dobila menopure još 4 ili 5 iducih dana i onda bi šesti dan bila štoperica.
Iz toga je bilo svaki puta 2-3 folikula.
Jednom mi nije dao ništa poslije klomifena i tada sam ih imala 6. Po 3 na svakom jajniku.

----------


## antonija15

Ja sam u jednom klomifenskom postupku dobila 7js,a u drugom samo 1js tako da...

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam u prvom postupku imala 5js od kojih 4bili oplodeni i dva 4stanista vracani ali taj postupak bio neg.ishod beta 0 a drugi postupak sam imala 4js od koji 3 oplodeni i vraceni dvje 5dan a jedna 5dan zamrznuta.... I danas smo 33+4 i cekamo curicu... Sretno

----------


## piki

123beba pozdrav i sretno u novom pohodu na brdo. S klomifenima je sve individualno kao i sa svakom drugom hormonskom terapijom. Ja sam jednom dobila 2 JS ali jednu zrelu, a drugi put ništa. Sad jesu li spucali neki folikuli prije punkcije ili su bili prazni ne znam. Znam samo da su mi punkcije u postupcima s klomifenima bile bolnije nego kod menopura i finala. Uglavnom lutrija! Sretno još jednom  :Smile:

----------


## darija1

Ja sam nova i pijem klomfen 2×1 danas mi je drugi dan ...citam i nije mi jasno da ja netrebam ici na pregled kako rastu jajnici i jos uz to 14 dan  ciklusa moram piti 2×1 dafrsona 2 tjedna i ako ne dobijem doc na pregled... ima tko ovako iskustvo....

----------


## Ives000

Treba se obavezno pratiti rast folikula pogotovo ako ti je ovo prvi put da pijes clomid i neznas kako na njega reagiras. Jako neodgovorno od tvog dr. Ne znam kako je to sad zavrsilo jer sam prekasno uocila tvoj post. Nadam se da si ipak negdje uspjela popratiti rast folikula. I da je sve ispalo dobro.

----------


## mimsi

Ja sam pila klomifen tijekom dva ciklusa u kombinaciji a duphastonom koji sam nastavila uzimati jos god. dana i nitko mi nije pratio rast folikula...nisam zatrudnila i evo me sad u ivf vodama

----------


## mimsi

Joj oprostite, ja tupson  :Smile: . nisam citala temu prije pisanja...sad vidim da se tema odnosi na stimulaciju klomifenom u postupcima...

----------


## Ives000

Mimsi, ako imas pitanje u vezi klomifena slobodno ga postavi ovdje.  :Smile:  Ja nisam bila u postupku ali dva puta sam ostala  trudna uz pomoc klomifena i ciljanih odnosa. Nisam isla u postupak. Pratili smo sve ultrazvukom (fm). 
Pretpostavljm da ste i vi isli na ciljane ali vrlo je bitno popratiti sve folikulometrijama, jer postoji opasnost od viseplodne trudnoce i kojekakvih komplikacija. Koje pretrage ste napravili prije klomifena? Da li je partner obavio spermiogram?

----------


## mimsi

Imali smo nalaz spermiograma i moj nalaz nakon laparoskopije gdje su mi odstranjene priraslice oko jajnika i odcepljen jajovod i tad je kao sve bilo ok. Dobila sam klomifen al nitko mi nista nije pratio nego mi je gin rekao da ako nista ne bude ni 6 mj. nakon prestanka uzimanja idemo u mpo..i tako je i bilo..evo me cekam prirodnjak u 9.mj.

----------


## Ives000

Zao mi je sto nije upalilo. Svakako mislim da je trebalo popratiti na ultrazvuku sve. Sretno u postupku  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Hvala! Nadam se uspjehu  :Smile:

----------


## mrkica

Pozdrav cure, ja sam bila na klomifenima 5 mjeseci, ali nikako nisam uspjela ostati trudna.Krenuli na potpomognutu. Sad krećemo na drugi pokušaj inseminacije, čekam da dobijem pa ću opet po Klomifenima. Moram reći da kod mene nije nikad baš bilo puno folikula na Klomifenima, obično 1-2. Jedino što uvijek uspije na Klomifenima je ubitačno raspoloženje tih 5 dana. Znate li smije li se piti vrkuta u clikusu u kojem se pije Klomifen?

----------


## LIMAC

Jel mozda ima netko iskustva sa klomifenom?! Danas mi je 13dc i folikul je 16.5mm. Sutra stoperica i u subotu punkcija!! Međutim ja sam dobila danas ovulacijsku sluz...mislim da ce mi pobjeci jajna stanica... Ima li tko pozitivnih iskustva??

----------


## antony34

Limac ja kad god sam bila na klomifenu nikad mi folikul nije puknuo prije aspiracije. To sto imas sluz nije nista strasno. Stoperica ce napraviti svoje da ti ne pukne folikul. Sretno.

----------


## bubekica

> Limac ja kad god sam bila na klomifenu nikad mi folikul nije puknuo prije aspiracije. To sto imas sluz nije nista strasno. Stoperica ce napraviti svoje da ti ne pukne folikul. Sretno.


stoperica ne sprecava pucanje folikula, nego sluzi poticanju njegovog zavrsnog sazrijevanja. cesto se brka zbog njenog naziva - stop injekcija, ali ona nista ne stopa nego njenih davanjem pocinje odbrojavanje optimalnog trenutka za punkciju.

----------


## LIMAC

> Limac ja kad god sam bila na klomifenu nikad mi folikul nije puknuo prije aspiracije. To sto imas sluz nije nista strasno. Stoperica ce napraviti svoje da ti ne pukne folikul. Sretno.


Hvala!!! Nadam se da nece pobjeci!! Samo me zbunjuje sluz!!! Da poludis.....

----------


## Buba38

Ja sam sad ovaj mj bila u prirodnom sa klomifenom imala 3 folikula na 10dc 2 su bila 18 a 1je 15 štopericu sam primila na 10 dc i sve ok bilo i ja sam pitala dr čemu i zašta se daje štoperica njegov odg je bija da se daje da bi usporila rast folikula i poboljšala kvalitetu js zato se daje iako čak nije pravilo da je u prirodnom uvijek daju sve ovisi od procjene a šta se tiče klomifena nisam imala nekakve simtome osim valunga i to samo po noći užasno mi je bilo vruće a inače sam uvijek ledena  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Kad sam ja isla na inseminaciju dobila sam klomifen i doktor je ocekivao 1 js, mislim da sam pila 1 tabletu dnevno ili pola, ugl neku skroz malu dozu..a kad ono na uzv 5js!! Zacudio se jer neki toliko ne dobiju ni u pravoj stimulaciji..i onda se odlucio na ivf al kad sam dosla na punkciju sve su popucale..eto,to je bilo moje iskustvo...kad mi je drugi put pojacao dozu klomifena i ocekivao vise js i planirao ivf bilo je suprotno,1 ili 2 js..sve naopacke!

----------


## Munkica

Ovaj ciklus sam popila prvu turu od 50 mg klomifena dnevno i dobila 2 folikula od 12 i 14 mm 11. dc. 13. dc su bili 18 i 20 mm i tu vecer sam uzela stopericu. Dobila sam sluz s malo krvi nakon 3 dana. Ne znam je li moguce da je ovulacija bila tako kasno nakon stoperice jer uz svaku ultrazvuk vadim i hormone koji moraju pratiti rast folikula inace mi ne daju da uzmem stopericu. 

LIMAC - vjerojatno je ta sluz samo sluz. Samo se opusti  :Smile:  i sretno!

----------


## Pipe

Evo cure moje iskustvo s klomifenom u prirodno IVF/icsi. Dobili smo tri folikula medju kojima je jedan bio vodeci gdje je i bila jedna js. Od petka, a za srijedu je najavljena punkcija, se javljala ovulacijska sluz. Pitala sam dr. za to, ali je rekla.da je to sve ok. Na kraju je dobro proslo.

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Moze pitanje??
Naime, od silnih kiretaza mehanicki mi je ostecen endometrij i najvise sto je dosao je samo 6mm.
U zadnjoj T sam ga u vrijeme O uspjela nekako navuci na 7.7 u vrijeme O.
I sad mi dokt.zeli uvesto Klomifen. I vec sam mu rekla da znam da on stanjuje endometrij jako i kakav ce mi biti onda tek s Klomifenom. Onda mi je objasnio da Klomifen ne stanjuje endometrij nego u vrijeme, znaci u tih 5 dana kad se pije on blokira valjda estrogen i endometrij ne raste u to vrijeme i cim se prestane pitiKlomifen endo pocinje sa zadebljanjem.
Da li se u Klomifen moze i da li se najcesce uvodi Estrofem i od koliko mg?? Jer ja cijelo ovo vrijeme skoro uzimam od 4 mg, tj.dvije dnevno i endo mi stoji na 6 mm, sto znaci da jako slabo i reagiram na estrofem.
Kakavje vama bio endometrij s Klomifenima??
Da li se.uvijek uvodi ta stoperica?
I nakon te stoperice folikul puca za 36 h??
I onda bas netom prije pucanja imate taj tempirani odnos??
Odmah napominjem da pijem i ciklu i ananas i da u pravilu nema nikakvog pomaka.
Sorry na puno pitanja, tnx !

----------


## milasova8

Ja sam sada u klomifenskom ciklusu..
10 dc mi je endo bio 5 cm uveli estrofem i 15 dc bio 11 , 14 dc bila ovulacija..
Ja sam ju pratila LH trakicama tako da sam tocno znala kad ce biti..
Znaci klomifen plus estrofem su ucestala kombinacija..
Sretnoo

----------


## mono111

Milasova,
Hvala na odgovoru.
Koliko mg Estrofema si pila na dan??

----------


## Munkica

*Mono*, meni ce ovo biti zadnji ciklus na klomifenu (5.). Kako sam čitala da klomifen stanjuje endometrij, prva dva mjeseca sam pila hektolitre soka od cikle i jela ananas. Endometrij je bio super. Cikla mi dosadila, prestala ju piti, endometrij je opet bio super. Budući da ovdje ne dobivam nalaze na uvid, ne znam točno brojke, čini mi se da je 1. ciklus bio 14 mm. Zaboravila sam. Obično mi na UZV kažu veličinu folikula i da endometrij izgleda super. 
Zadnja 4 ciklusa sam uzimala i štopericu, ali izgleda da mi ona skraćuje ciklus. Nakon štoperice je samo 24 dana, inače 33-35, tako da ću ovaj ciklus u dogovoru s dr. probati bez nje. Tako da može i bez štoperice, a funkcionira li, pojma nemam. Vidjet ćemo za 14 dana.
Osim što folikuli moraju biti određene veličine, uz svaki UZV vadim i krv da dr. vidi dolazi li do ovulacije, odnosno rasta progesterona. Mislim da gledaju i sve spolne hormone. Nemam sad niti jedan račun iz bolnice tu, ali koliko se sjećam mjere se razine FSH, LH i estrogena.
I onda se prema nalazima krvi i UZV-a određuje kada ću si dati štopericu. Odnos imamo na dan štoperice i sljedeći dan. Mi smo znali za svaki slučaj i 3. dan. Čista romantika  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## milasova8

E da, nisam primila stopericu jer je UZV bio zakazan na 15dc u pon..a ovulacija bila u nedjelju na 14dc..
Imala sam tri folikula i sva tri su pukla..
Pijem jos uvijek 2 mg estrofema-1tableticu dnevno..
Za par dana cu znati ishod..

----------


## Munkica

Milasova, koliko dugo već uzimaš klomifen?

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> E da, nisam primila stopericu jer je UZV bio zakazan na 15dc u pon..a ovulacija bila u nedjelju na 14dc..
> Imala sam tri folikula i sva tri su pukla..
> Pijem jos uvijek 2 mg estrofema-1tableticu dnevno..
> Za par dana cu znati ishod..


Milasova, VV?  Napravili su ti inseminaciju?

----------


## milasova8

Ovo je prvi ciklus sa klomifenom
Nije bila inseminacija,vec ciljani buduci da je spermio gotovo normo 
Ionak mislim da nis od toga,ali cisto da skratim vrijeme prije postupka..

----------


## mono111

Munkica i Milasova,

Jojj, pa ja nisam endo uz Estrofem mogla dignuti na veci od 6 mm, bojim se da ti Klomifeni nikako nece biti dobra solucija za mene ;/
Da li u slucaju previse folikula tj.j.s.odgadjaju tempirani odnos radi viseplodnih T?? Pogotovo u ovom slucaju kada su tri j.s.??
I trakica normalno pokaze porast LH kao i bez te stimulacije, tj.bez Klomifena??
Od kojeg dana ste pile Klomifen??
Ako mi ga priv..dokt.da, moj socijalni mi pise recept??

----------


## Munkica

Mono, ako vjeruješ svom doktoru koji ti je propisao klomifen, nemoj se brinuti. U suprotnom, mijenjaj doktora  :Smile:  
Odgađanje odnosa ovisi ne samo o broju folikula, nego i o njihovoj veličini. Uzimala sam 50 mg. Znala sam ih imati po 4 -5, ali samo jedan ili dva su bila dovoljno velika. Jedino sam 1. ciklus imala samo 2 folikula od 18 mm, a ostalo sitniši. Doduše, niti jedan ciklus nisu bili veći od 19 mm. Prvi ciklus na klomifenu sam krenula 3. dan ciklusa. Kasnije 5. ili 6. dan jer mi je razina progesterona bila povišena pa su u bolnici mislili da nisam dobila menstruaciju, a ono svih 14 mm (ili dl) endometrija se slilo odjednom.

Barem godinu dana sam koristila LH trakice prije konzultacije s doktorima i ćorak. Sada samo krvi vjerujem. Ali, da, trakice i bez klomifena trebaju pokazivati ovulaciju. 

Za recepte stvarno nemam pojma. Nisam u Hr. Samo kad čitam postove o receptima i D10, B14, X56 uputnicama u Hr se isključim. 

Ovo mi je zadnji klomifen ciklus, a onda se čini da se pridružujem IVFovkama.

----------


## mono111

Munkica,

Na koliko pucaju folikuli? Na 19 mm u tvom slucaju??
Mislim nije da ne vjerujem dokt.ali nekako on misli da ce to biti ok, ali ja znam da nece, jer endometrij od 6 mm ne moze biti optimalan za T, i kad sam planirala bila i kad je endo bio 6 mm nije uopce doslo do T, nego kad ss zadebljao taj mjesec jedva na 7.7 mm.

----------


## Munkica

U mom slučaju je minimum bio 16 mm. Odnosno, kada je bio te veličine drugi dan bih uzela štopericu pa je mogao narasti još 1-2 mm.

----------


## mono111

Tnx

----------


## julianna

Pozdrav cure! Bila sam na klomifenima 3-7 DC, 10 DC folikul 11 mm, 13 DC 15 mm, danas na 14 DC 16 mm, dr Tomić u Vinogradskoj kaže da se slabo razvija i da mu se ne sviđa oblik folikula. Inače imam PCOS i anovulatorne cikluse.
Ima li nade za ovaj folikul, što mislite? Trebala sam na AIH..

----------


## Munkica

Meni je zadnja 2 ciklusa na klomifenu bila ista situacija, samo su meni uz uzv svaki puta vadili krv i gledali dolazi li do sazrijevanja folikula pa smo prema tome određivali kada će biti ciljani odnosi i štoperica.

----------


## julianna

Što se vadi iz krvi da se to vidi?
Jesu na kraju folikuli bili ok ili ovo zapravo ve do sada govori da folikul neće biti dobar.

----------


## Munkica

Spolni hormoni.

Ja sam isto bila zabrinuta zbog sporog rasta, ali su mi dr. rekli da je sve to ok i da je do ovulacije došlo.

----------


## Vrci

Vadi se estradiol, po njemu se vidi da li je folikul zreo

----------


## ankol

pozdrav žene  :Smile:  ja bih isto trebala iduci ciklus ici s klomifenom, uz to pijem i metformin mj i pol...jel ima koja da uzima tu kombinaciju. i mozda neka koja ide u os kod dr.popovica?

----------


## plaha

Pozdrav žene  :Smile: . Zanima me da li je netko imao nuspojave od klomifena u stilu trnaca od gornjeg dijela nogu prema dolje?

----------


## tužnaana

Pozdrav cure. Dižem ovu temu. Naime, ja dijagnozu nemam i poslana sam u kliniku za neplodnost na konzultacijski pregled. Do tada ću izgleda izludit do kraja. Pila sam klomifen prosle godine 2 ciklusa i ove godine 2 ciklusa. Vodeci folikul 10dc- 10mm , 15dc - 16mm , 20 dc 19 mm... imam prilično enormno duge cikluse, po 40 dana. Dakle 20ti dan bi bila "ovulacija"(koju trakice ama baš nikada nisu pokazale .. od clearblue, prima..).. nemam pcos, sa jajnicima je sve ok. Prosli mjesec 20dc endo je bio jedva 3.95 .. ovaj mjesec 9.5 .. s tim da sam na Klomifenu .. dakle čudo od zadebljanja, a klomifen sužava endo.. jel uopce moguce da sam trebala klomifen poceti piti moza kasnije .. npr. 8mi, a ne 5ti dan .. obzirom na duge cikluse?

----------


## Vaki

Meni klomifen isto nije stanjio endometrij. Možda nemaš redovite ovulacije, a klomifen će ti pomoći... Pošto imaš 3 folikula onda ideš na punkciju?

----------


## tužnaana

Vaki, nisam ja ni došla do punkcije. Dobila sam tek uputnicu za kliniku. Sve lađe su mi naravno potonule. Bila sam se na forumu tek raspitivala glede naručivanja. Ovaj mjesec sam išla na folikulometriju. 1 folikul je samo bio vodeci, ali je sporo rastao.. narastao na 19cm na 20ti dan ciklusa. To mi je kao sredina ciklusa, buduci da su mi enormno dugi...to sam i doktoru naglasila.. medutim nije komentirao, samo je rekao da je vjerojatno perzistentni folikul. Unazad godinu dana nemam ovulacije mjerene lh trakicama ... I kad ono danas, malo prije .. idem na wc .. popisam se na  ovulacijski stapic (po navici) .. i danas on pozitivan. Ne znam sto da mislim. 22 dc je..

----------


## 1latica

Tuznaa nemoj misliti ništa, nego trk u akciju kad imaš pozitivnu LH trakicu. Sutra ponovite i sretno

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Vaki, nisam ja ni došla do punkcije. Dobila sam tek uputnicu za kliniku. Sve lađe su mi naravno potonule. Bila sam se na forumu tek raspitivala glede naručivanja. Ovaj mjesec sam išla na folikulometriju. 1 folikul je samo bio vodeci, ali je sporo rastao.. narastao na 19cm na 20ti dan ciklusa. To mi je kao sredina ciklusa, buduci da su mi enormno dugi...to sam i doktoru naglasila.. medutim nije komentirao, samo je rekao da je vjerojatno perzistentni folikul. Unazad godinu dana nemam ovulacije mjerene lh trakicama ... I kad ono danas, malo prije .. idem na wc .. popisam se na  ovulacijski stapic (po navici) .. i danas on pozitivan. Ne znam sto da mislim. 22 dc je..


Manje pisanja vise sexa  :Wink:  i sretno [emoji1696]

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tužnaana

Ahahahahahahaaa!!!! Zakon ste

----------


## cerepaha

Tužnaana, cure su sve rekle, nadam se da je vikend bio pun akcije :Wink: . 
Reci mi samo - kako znaš da ti je ovulacija oko 20 dana ciklusa? Lutealna faza (to je ona druga polovica ciklusa, nakon ovulacije) je u pravilu min.10 - max. 16 dana. Ako su ti ciklusi 40 dana, ovulacija bi ti morala biti između 24. i 30. dana. Probaj piškiti lh trakice kasnije. Iako se iskreno nadam da ti lh trakice više neće trebati i da ćeš popiškiti plus za 2 tjedna :Smile:

----------


## Mb___

Pozdrav! Nova sam ovdje

----------


## tužnaana

Vidim da cure piju 2 Klomica odjednom, a druge 1 ujutro 1 navecer.u cemu je razlika?

----------


## ljube555

> Vidim da cure piju 2 Klomica odjednom, a druge 1 ujutro 1 navecer.u cemu je razlika?


Isto..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tužnaana

Evo i folikulometrije od ovog mj ... dakle 8dc 12mm, 10dc 14mm , 12 dc16mm, 15 dc 21mm .. 16 dc 24mm .. lh trakica pozitivna 16 dc i to dan i pol.. danas dođem na F .. kaže .. folikul se "zmuzgao" .... hm .. ok .. dakle vidi se obis gdje je bio .. onako manji .. ali kao nije pukao nego se "zmuzgao" ...

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Evo i folikulometrije od ovog mj ... dakle 8dc 12mm, 10dc 14mm , 12 dc16mm, 15 dc 21mm .. 16 dc 24mm .. lh trakica pozitivna 16 dc i to dan i pol.. danas dođem na F .. kaže .. folikul se "zmuzgao" .... hm .. ok .. dakle vidi se obis gdje je bio .. onako manji .. ali kao nije pukao nego se "zmuzgao" ...


Cudnoooooo

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tužnaana

Kako izgleda ta "rupa" od puknutog folikula? Ili se nakon puknuca ne vidi nista? Ovo izgleda ko obris neceg gdje je bio folikul .. samo manji..

----------


## tužnaana

Znate .. ja bi tako silno željela staviti slike sa ultrazvuka .. može li se to?

----------


## tužnaana

Znam da ovo govori "očajno wannabe mama" .. ali je li moguće da je to rupa od puknutog folikula? (  bila sam kod soc ginića, od slijedeceg ciklusa nakon dodatnih krvnih pretraga ću u klinici)

----------


## ljube555

> Kako izgleda ta "rupa" od puknutog folikula? Ili se nakon puknuca ne vidi nista? Ovo izgleda ko obris neceg gdje je bio folikul .. samo manji..


Mislim da nakon ovvulaciji treba vidit dr.zuto tijelo ako folikul pukao ..neka me netko ispravi ako nije tako

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tužnaana

Znam. Ali, dali odmah, nakon 24 sata?

----------


## maca papucarica

Koliko me sjećanje služi sa mojih folikulometrija, folikul nakon pucanja izgleda kao zmuzgani folikul, mislim da je eng termin collapsed follicle.
Pogledaj ovdje u drugom setu uzv slika http://www.fetalultrasound.com/online/text/3-138.HTM

----------


## tužnaana

Ajmee daj Bože !! ❤❤ hvala ti draga .. ja sam inače dobila dojam da ovaj mjesec nista.. po njegovim riječima.. idem za 2 dana na vađenje krvi, da se vidi kakva je bila  "ovulacija" .. ako je to puknulo .. ili se "zmuzgalo" .. ili kaj vec .. i LH trakica je bila pozitivna dan i pol .. prvo blago, a onda jako .. tako da sam TOOTALNO zbunjena.. ako jos koja ima slicno iskustvo ili zeli podijeliti svoje mišljenje, bila bih vam od ❤ zahvalna ❤

----------


## Viki80

Drage moje žene.Dali koja ima višak klomifena jer treba mi hitno za sljedeči mjesec .

----------


## ljube555

> Drage moje žene.Dali koja ima višak klomifena jer treba mi hitno za sljedeči mjesec .


Pitaj gin.za recept i ima skoro u svake apoteke...ili u BIH moze se kupiti bez recepta

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure dal ima tko iskustva,,, koja razlika i u cemu kvaka davanje klomifena od 3 do 7dc ili od 5dc do 9dc???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav svima, dal ima ovdje jos koga aktivnog???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure trebam pomoc, pila sam par mjeseca klomifen samo prvi mjesec od 5do 9dc po jednu , drugi put 3do 7dc po 2 tabl. Endometruj koma na 12dc 3mm i sada ja pitam gin.dal mogu sta dobiti za endo posto tanki endo i ne moze se na takav doci do trudn.a gin me uvjerava da ne trebam nista piti za endo. Dal ima tko iskustvo sa tim i dal sta koristio u komb.sa klomifenom??? Hvala puno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hana1987

> Cure trebam pomoc, pila sam par mjeseca klomifen samo prvi mjesec od 5do 9dc po jednu , drugi put 3do 7dc po 2 tabl. Endometruj koma na 12dc 3mm i sada ja pitam gin.dal mogu sta dobiti za endo posto tanki endo i ne moze se na takav doci do trudn.a gin me uvjerava da ne trebam nista piti za endo. Dal ima tko iskustvo sa tim i dal sta koristio u komb.sa klomifenom??? Hvala puno
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja sam cula da pomaze ananas i cikla. Bila sam ovaj mjesec na klomifenima. 3-7.dc 2*1 jela sam stalno ciklu. Endo na dan ovulacije (oko tih dana) 14mm. Doktor nije to nista komentirao a ja sam cak pomislila da nije to previse? Moze li bit previse?

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam cula da pomaze ananas i cikla. Bila sam ovaj mjesec na klomifenima. 3-7.dc 2*1 jela sam stalno ciklu. Endo na dan ovulacije (oko tih dana) 14mm. Doktor nije to nista komentirao a ja sam cak pomislila da nije to previse? Moze li bit previse?


Najbolje ti je... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam cula da pomaze ananas i cikla. Bila sam ovaj mjesec na klomifenima. 3-7.dc 2*1 jela sam stalno ciklu. Endo na dan ovulacije (oko tih dana) 14mm. Doktor nije to nista komentirao a ja sam cak pomislila da nije to previse? Moze li bit previse?


Kad ti pocela jesti ciklu??? Cim ti krenula sa klomifenom ili odmah na pocetku ciklusa

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Hana1987

> Kad ti pocela jesti ciklu??? Cim ti krenula sa klomifenom ili odmah na pocetku ciklusa
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Pocela sam negdje na pocetku ciklusa, cak mozda i prije.. Ne sjecam se tocno, jer ju nisam ni jela zbog endometrija nego ju volim bas pa se eto tako potrefilo da sam ju jela kao salatu uz rucak bas cesto... Tek sam kasnije onda to sve povezala u glavi... Prvi put sam bila na inseminaciji ovaj mjesec pa nisam bas nesto to ni pratila koliko sta treba biti... Ali sam kasnije pregledala svoje nalaze od gin.pregleda dok jos nisam bila u MPO vodama pa sam vidjela da mi uvijek pise oko 6,7 mm.... Tak da stvarno mislim da je do cikle.

----------


## ljube555

> Pocela sam negdje na pocetku ciklusa, cak mozda i prije.. Ne sjecam se tocno, jer ju nisam ni jela zbog endometrija nego ju volim bas pa se eto tako potrefilo da sam ju jela kao salatu uz rucak bas cesto... Tek sam kasnije onda to sve povezala u glavi... Prvi put sam bila na inseminaciji ovaj mjesec pa nisam bas nesto to ni pratila koliko sta treba biti... Ali sam kasnije pregledala svoje nalaze od gin.pregleda dok jos nisam bila u MPO vodama pa sam vidjela da mi uvijek pise oko 6,7 mm.... Tak da stvarno mislim da je do cikle.


Hvala!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

Ja sam imala anovulacijske cikluse i mpo dr propisala mi Klomifen 6 mjeseci od 2.-6.dc i odmah prvi mjesec zatrudnila. Usput dobila hiperstimulaciju jednog jajnika ali trudnoca je tu.

----------

